# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء (متجدد إن شاء الله)

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(1)


*
المقدمة 

الحمد  لله، خَلقَ الإنسان في أحسن تقويم، وأصلي وأسلم على سيدنا ونبينا محمد بن  عبدالله، كان خُلقُه القرآن الكريم، وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين ومن تبعهم  بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.

*أمــا بعــد:* فقد  كثرت المستجدات والنوازل في هذه الأزمنة المتأخرة، التي نحتاج إلى تبصّر  وتأمل، ومن أشدّها وقعًا ما يكون متصلاً بالنفس الإنسانية، فيؤثر عليها  سلبًا أو إيجابًا، ومن ثمّ ينتقل هذا التأثير إلى سائر جوانب الحياة  الأخرى، وقد يورث أمراضًا وأسقامًا، وضعفًا وفتورًا، وانقطاعًا للتواصل،  وقلة نتاج وغيرها.

وقد  شُغل الإنسان في هذه القضية حتى أوجد علومًا لها مثل علم النفس الذي أصبح  علمًا يدرس وله نظرياته وتطبيقاته، وكذا الطب النفسي في الجانب العلاجي  أصبح تخصصًا له قواعده ومنطلقاته. 

والإسلام  بمصدريه العظيمين، القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة، وقد أكمل الله سبحانه  وتعالى بهما الدين، وأتمّ بهما النعمة على المؤمنين، قد حويا المنهجية  الكاملة للمؤمن في هذه الحياة، التي إذا ما استقاها وسار عليها أوصلته إلى  سعادة الدارين، من سعة الحياة والطمأنينة فيها، إلى نعيم الآخرة وسعادتها.

وقد كان التطبيق العملي لهذا الدين هو حياة النبي ﷺ، فقد جعله الله سبحانه القدوة والأسوة للمؤمنين، فقال سبحانه:{لَقَدْ  كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّـهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ  يَرْجُو اللَّـهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّـهَ كَثِيرًا}(1)

والناظر  في حياته ﷺ يجد توجيهات عظيمة، ومعالجات لكثير من الإشكالات النفسية التي  تستدعي من المختصين إبرازها ودراستها وتنزيلها على الواقع، فهي مليئة  بالمعالم والإشارات، بل والأسس لبناء النفس الإنسانية بناء إيجابيًا  منتجًا، ولمعالجات ما يطرأ عليها من منغصات.

وقد كتب الله سبحانه وتعالى أن أشارك في شيء من هذه الأسس والمعالم في برنامج في قناة المجد الفضائية لمدة عام كامل بعنوان: *(حياة السعداء)*  والتي كانت فكرته: استخلاص القضايا النفسية – بناء وعلاجًا – من الحديث  النبوي، مدعمة بما يعضدها من القرآن الكريم. وهي فكرة لا أعرف من تطرق  إليها بمثل الصورة التي عرضت إلا قليلاً من إشارات وعبارات، ومن هنا أردتها  انطلاقة لئن يخوض المختصون في هذا الجانب، ليستخرجوا ما في القرآن الكريم  والسنة المطهرة من كنوز تفيد علماء النفس والأطباء النفسانيين، وعامة  المسلمين ليجدوا فيه ما يثرون علمهم، ويؤصلونه، وليجد كل مسلم ما يعينه على  درب السعادة الحقة، وما يعالج به ما يطرأ من مشكلات.

وهذا لا يعني بأي حال – كما قد يفهمه البعض – إلغاء الطب النفسي أو إضعافه، أو عدم فعاليته، بل هو إثراء وتكامل وتأصيل. هكذا أحسب.

كما  لا يعني أن ما أذكره جميعه مسلّم، بل كثير منه يحتاج إلى مزيد من البحث  والتقويم، فحسبي أنها لبنة في هذا البناء الكبير الذي نحتاج إليه جميعًا.

*     *     *
    ولأهمية هذه الفكرة أعدت النظر مرة أخرى فيما ألقيت في البرنامج لكي  أصوغه في كتاب – كما طالب بذلك كثير من المستمعين والمستمعات – فيستفيد منه  الجميع.

*وعلى ذلك تتسطر أهداف هذا الكتاب فيما يلي:*

1 – بناء الشخصية النفسية البناء الصحيح المنتج المؤسس على القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية.

2 – ربط المسلم بكتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله ﷺ في جميع شؤون حياته.

3 – إضافة لبنة إيجابية في علم النفس وفي الطب النفسي السلوكي مستنبطة من الكتاب والسنة ومن تطبيقات النبي ﷺ.

4 – إيجاد طرق ووسائل لعلاج أمراض النفوس.

5 – تصحيح مسار كثير من المعالجين بالرقية الشرعية أو بغيرها.

6 – تصحيح بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة في سلوكيات المعالجين والمرضى.

7 – محاولة تجميع العوامل المساعدة للوصول إلى السعادة الحقيقية في الدنيا والآخرة.

*وكانت خطة هذا الكتاب كما يلي:*

مهدت بتمهيد وضحت فيه منهج الإسلام في التعامل مع الأمراض والقضايا النفسية.

ثم قسمت الكتاب إلى قسمين، *فالقسم الأول:*  في الجانب البنائي، وقد أطلت فيه إذ هو الأصل فبدأتُ بالمنطلق وهو العلم  وأثره على النفس، ثم في أقسام البناء، وهي أعمال القلوب، كالإخلاص والتوكل  والخوف والرجاء وغيرها، وأعمال الجوارح كالصلاة والزكاة وقراءة القرآن  وغيرها.

*والقسم الثاني:*  في الجانب العلاجي، مثل: تقوية الإرادة، والرقية الشرعية، وبدأتها بذكر  بعض أسباب الأمراض النفسية، وختمت بعلاقة الرؤى والأحلام بالجانب النفسي  وتأثيرها، وكيفية التعامل معها.

ولخصت ما في هذا الكتاب من أفكار في الخاتمة.

وأشير  هنا إلى أني أطلت بعض الشيء في كل موضوع من الموضوعات التي تطرقت إليها،  لإفادة القارئ، ثم في تفصيل الرابط بين هذه الموضوعات وبين القضية النفسية  بناء وعلاجًا.

هذه  أهداف العمل وخطته، ولا أزعم الكمال أو مقاربته ولكن أرجو أن تكون إضافة  يُنطلق منها للمواصلة والإنضاج، فهي محاولة شخصية استنتاجية وتأملية في بعض  النصوص القرآنية والنبوية مستفيدًا من بعض التفاسير والشروح، وإن كان  اعتمادي أكثر على التطبيقات النبوية. 
 أسأل  الله تعالى أن ينفع بهذا الجهد، وأن يجعله من المدخرات في الحياة وما بعد  الممات، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله  وصحبه أجمعين. 
---------
(1) الأحزاب [21].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(2)*

*
*
تمهيد


قبل  التعرف على منهج الإسلام في التعامل مع الأمراض النفسية لابد من معرفة أن  الهدف الذي يسعى إليه الإسلام باعتباره عقيدة وشريعة للإنسانية هو تحقيق  العدالة والسعادة للناس في الأرض، والفوز بالنعيم المقيم في الآخرة، وأن  هذا الهدف لا يمكن تحقيقه إلا بشرط ذكره الله تعالى في مواطن كثيرة في  كتابه، يتعلق بعقيدته وعمله وحركته في الحياة الدنيا، وهو شرط ذو شقين، لا  ينفصل أحدهما عن الآخر، فلا يحصل أحدهما من غير توافر الآخر، يقول الله  تعالى:{مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِّن ذَكَرٍ  أَوْ أُنثَىٰ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً ۖ  وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ}(1) وفي  المقابل فإنه في حال عدم توافر الشرط وحصوله من الإنسان فإن هذا الهدف أو  الغاية تنقلب على الإنسان بصورة عكسية، بمعنى أن السعادة المرتقبة تتحول  إلى شقاء وتعب وعذاب، وكذلك لن ينال النعيم المنتظر في الآخرة؛ بل سينال من  عذاب الله وعقابه حسب عمله في الحياة الدنيا، وهو ما عبّر عنه تبارك  وتعالى بقوله: {وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَىٰ إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ ۖ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا}(2)
 والعاقل  من سخّر ما أتاه الله تعالى من قوة وعلم ووقت ومال وصحة في عبادة الله  وامتثال تشريعه في الأمر والنهي، من غير كسل ولا عجز ولا تماطل ولا تسويف،  والخاسر من فرّط في هذه النعم واستهان بها وسخّرها في المحرمات وفي سفاسف  الأمور، فإنه يخسر السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «الكيس من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت، والعاجز من أتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله الأماني»(3)
-----------------
(1) النحل [97].
(2)طه [114].
(3) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص560، رقم 3459) أبواب صفة القيامة. وأحمد (4/124، رقم 17164).  والطبراني في الكبير (6/ 439، رقم 6997). قال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(3)

منهج الإسلام في التعامل مع الأمراض النفسية:*


إن  منهج الإسلام في التعامل مع المرض النفسي ينبع من حقيقة هذا الدين الذي  نُزّل من لدن خالق الإنسان، والذي يعالج الإنسان من جميع النواحي، فهذا  الدين دستور قائم على عقيدة وشريعة، لأنه يعطي للإنسان التصور الصحيح عن  الحياة والكون والإنسان، على أسس علمية رصينة، من حيث وحدانية الله تعالى  في ألوهيته وربوبيته، وكذلك هو منهج تشريعي ينظم حياة الناس في الأحوال  المختلفة، فهو يرسم علاقة الإنسان مع نفسه ومجتمعه في الأخلاق والآداب  والمعاملات وجميع الحقوق والواجبات، كما يحدد علاقته مع ربه في اتباع كتابه  وسنة نبيه ﷺ.
وبهذا فإن الطب النفسي يدخل ضمن هذا المنهج الرباني الشامل، الذي يعالج كل ما يتعلق بالإنسان من حالات وظروف.

*منطلق المنهج الإسلامي:
*إن  المنهج الإسلامي في تعامله مع الأشياء ينبع من كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه  ﷺ، ولا يمكن تحديد جميع نقاط الانطلاق لهذا المنهج، لأن الله تعالى يرشد  عباده في كل قضية إلى اتباع السبيل المناسب لاحتوائها والتغلب على أضرارها  والاستفادة من منافعها، ولكن هناك خطوط عريضة تتكرر كثيرًا في التوجيهات  الربانية والأحاديث النبوية لتكون أساسًا للانطلاقة في الحياة والتعامل مع  الأحداث والنوازل، وهي بمثابة محطات تقوية وتشحين للمسلم في مسيرة الحياة،  ومن هذه الخطوط ما يلي:

*أ – معرفة الإنسان لذاته:*  من خلال التدبر والتفكر في كينونة ذاته وطبيعتها الممتزجة والمؤلفة من  مادة وروح، والآيات التي أودعها الله فيه من خلايا وأعضاء وأجهزة، فضلاً عن  المشاعر والأشواق التي تتوزع في النفس، لأن هذا يولد في نفس الإنسان  شعورًا بعجزه أمام هذا الخَلق المعقد، وأمام عظمة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى،  مما يدفع به للاستسلام والتحاكم إلى تشريع هذا الخالق ودستوره في الحياة.

يقول الله تعالى:{وَفِي الْأَرْضِ آيَاتٌ لِّلْمُوقِنِينَ  . وَفِي أَنفُسِكُمْ ۚ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ}*(1)*

*ب – حسن التصور عن الله سبحانه وتعالى:* يمكن تحديد هذا المحور من خلال النقاط التالية:

-أنه  الله الواحد الأحد، الفرد الصمد، واحد في ألوهيته وربوبيته وأسمائه  وصفاته، وأنه لا ند له ولا شريك له في الملك، وأنه يحيي ويميت، ويعطي  ويمنع، بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير، قال الله تعالى: {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّـهُ أَحَدٌ. اللَّـهُ الصَّمَدُ. لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَد. وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ}*(2)*

-حسن  الظن بالله تعالى ورحمته بعباده، وأنه تعالى أقرب من عباده من حبل الوريد،  وأنه أرحم بهم من الناس أجمعين، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث  القدسي: «إن الله يقول: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي وأنا معه إذا دعاني»*(3) 
*يقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: «قدم  على النبي ﷺ سبي فإذا امرأة من السبي قد تحلب ثديها تسقي إذا وجدت صبيًا  في السبي أخذته فألصقته ببطنها وأرضعته فقال لنا النبي ﷺ: أترون هذه طارحة  ولدها في النار؟ قلنا لا وهي تقدر على أن لا تطرحه فقال لله أرحم بعباده من  هذه بولدها»*(4)* 

-الخوف  منه سبحانه وتعالى، مقابل حسن الظن به، لاسيما إذا تُركت الفروض  والواجبات، وارتُكبت الكبائر؛ لأن الله تعالى ينزل رحمته على عباده  المؤمنين القائمين على أوامره وطاعته، وهو بالوقت نفسه شديد العقاب  للمعاندين والعصاة، كما في قوله تعالى: {نَبِّئْ عِبَادِي أَنِّي أَنَا الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ. وَأَنَّ عَذَابِي هُوَ الْعَذَابُ الْأَلِيمُ}*(5)* فلا بد من التوازن بين الرجاء في رحمته والخوف من عذابه، وهي من صفات المؤمنين الصادقين لقوله تعالى: {تَتَجَافَىٰ جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ}*(6).*

-الاستشعار بعظمة الله تعالى وأن بيده ملكوت كل شيء، وأنه اللطيف الخبير، لا تخفى عليه خافية في الأرض والسماء، لقوله: {وَعِندَهُ  مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ ۚ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ۚ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِن وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا يَعْلَمُهَا  وَلَا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ وَلَا رَطْبٍ وَلَا يَابِسٍ إِلَّا  فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ}*(7)* وقوله تعالى:{أَلَمْ  تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّـهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ ۖ  مَا يَكُونُ مِن نَّجْوَىٰ ثَلَاثَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلَا  خَمْسَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ وَلَا أَدْنَىٰ مِن ذَٰلِكَ وَلَا  أَكْثَرَ إِلَّا هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كَانُوا ۖ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُهُم  بِمَا عَمِلُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ  عَلِيمٌ}*(8)*  وكثيرة هي الآيات التي تلفت انتباه الإنسان إلى عظمة خالقه وبارئه من خلال ما خلق وبرأ.

-أن  المآل الأخير إلى الله، وأنه لا ملجأ ولا منجى منه إلا إليه، وأن الناس  إليه يحشرون، ليجزي من كان على بينة ويحق الحق على الكافرين.
 ----------------------------
*(1) الذاريات [20-21].
(2) سورة الإخلاص
(3)* أخرجه مسلم (ص1169، رقم 2675) كتاب الذكر والدعاء، والترمذي (ص 544، رقم 2388) كتاب الزهد، باب ما جاء في حسن الظن.
*(4)* أخرجه البخاري (ص1050، رقم 5999) كتاب الأدب، باب من ترك صبية غيره حتى تلعب به أو قبَّلها أو مازحها.
*(5) الحجر [49-50].
(6) السجدة [16].
**(7)الأنعام [59].
(8) المجادلة [7]. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(4)

منهج الإسلام في التعامل مع الأمراض النفسية:

*

*ج – فهم الإنسان للحياة ووظيفته فيها:*
إن  الفهم الصحيح والتصور الصائب عن الحياة والكون والإنسان هو من أهم أركان  المنهج الإسلامي في التعامل مع الأشياء، لأنه أساس سلوكه وسيرته في الحياة،  وهو ما بيّنه الله تعالى في كتابه المبين، وفصّله رسول الله ﷺ في سنته  وسيرته، من يوم أن خلق الله السموات والأرض، وبث فيهما من خلقه ما شاء، إلى  قيام الساعة، كلها من الأمور التي حكى عنها هذا الدين بجلاء ووضوح، يقول  الله تعالى: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى  الْمَاءِ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا}*(1)* 
 ويقول تبارك وتعالى في نزول الإنسان على الأرض: {فَأَزَلَّهُمَا  الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ ۖ وَقُلْنَا  اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ ۖ وَلَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ  مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَىٰ حِينٍ}*(2)*
ثم  يلي هذا التصور معرفة الإنسان حقيقة رسالته في الحياة، وأن الله تعالى لم  يكن ليخلق هذا الإنسان من قبضة طين وروح منه ثم يأمر الملائكة بالسجود له،  لم يكن الله ليخلق الإنسان بهذا الشكل عبثًا من غير غاية أو هدف في الحياة،  تعالى الله عن ذلك علوًا كبيرًا، يقول جل ثناؤه: {أَفَحَسِبْتُمْ  أَنَّمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ عَبَثًا وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا تُرْجَعُونَ.  فَتَعَالَى اللَّـهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ ۖ لَا إِلَـٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ  الْعَرْشِ الْكَرِيمِ}*(3)*
بل حدّد هذا الخالق وظيفة الإنسان على ظهر هذه البسيطة بقوله تبارك وتعالى: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}*(4)*
وبالمقابل  إذا أخطأ الإنسان في تصوره عن ذاته وحقيقة الحياة، واعتقد خلاف ما جاء به  القرآن والسنة النبوية، فإنه سيقع في الشبهات والضلالات، التي تعصف به إلى  المشعوذين والسحرة لأخذ العون والدراية منهم في شؤونه، وهم بالأصل لا  يملكون لأنفسهم ضرًا ولا نفعًا ولا حياة ولا نشورًا، وإنهم بهذا الفعل  سيفقدون إرادتهم وقيادتهم على أنفسهم وتدبير أمورهم، وهنا يكمن الخطر الذي  ينجم عنه القلق والحسد والحقد والجريمة وجميع المفاسد والمنكرات. 
يقول الله تعالى: {حُنَفَاءَ  لِلَّـهِ غَيْرَ مُشْرِكِينَ بِهِ ۚ وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّـهِ  فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي  بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ}*(5)*
*هـ- فهم الإنسان لحقيقة الابتلاء:* بحيث يدرك أن ما يتعرض له في الحياة من ألوان البلاءات إنما هو ضمن اختبارات التكليف التي وردت في شأنها نصوص

 كثيرة، مثل قوله تعالى: {أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِن قَبْلِكُم ۖ مَّسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ  وَالضَّرَّاءُ وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّىٰ يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا 

مَعَهُ مَتَىٰ نَصْرُ اللَّـهِ ۗ أَلَا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّـهِ قَرِيبٌ}*(6)* وقوله تبارك وتعالى: {الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا ۚ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ}*(7) 
*---------------------------------
*(1)*  هود [7].

*(2)* البقرة [36]. 
*(3)* المؤمنون [115-116]. 
*(4)* الذاريات [56]. 
*(5)*الحج [31].
*(6)* البقرة [214]. 
*(7)* الملك [2].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(5)

*
الموقف من الأمراض:
ينظر الإسلام إلى المرض على أنه ابتلاء واختبار للإنسان، يقف حينها أمام موقفين: إيجابي وسلبي: 
*أولاً: الموقف الإيجابي*
ويتمثل في:
-الرضى  بأمر الله تعالى وقدره، مع اليقين بأن المرض من الله تعالى، يصيبه من يشاء  من عباده، وهو نوع من الاختبار لهم فينظر هل يصبرون؟ {وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُم  بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ  وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ ۗ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ. الَّذِينَ إِذَا  أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّـهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ  رَاجِعُونَ. أُولَـٰئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ ۖ  وَأُولَـٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ}*(1)*
 -عدم التحسر والتأسف على قضاء الله تعالى، لأن الإنسان لا يعرف مكامن  الخير والشر، فهي خافية عليه، فربما أريد له بهذا المرض العفو والمغفرة  والجنة وهو لا يدري، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَعَسَىٰ  أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ ۖ وَعَسَىٰ أَن تُحِبُّوا  شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَا  تَعْلَمُونَ}*(2)*
-التداوي بالطرق المشروعة والابتعاد عن المحرم منها، كالذهاب إلى السحرة والمشعوذين، أو التداوي بالخمر وغيره من المحرمات. 
-أن  يتعبد الله تعالى بالعبادات أثناء المرض مثل: قوة المحاسبة لنفسه، والتفكر  في ملكوت الله، وفي أسمائه وصفاته، وكثرة الذكر والاسترجاع، واستغلال  الوقت بما يفيد، والدعاء.
-أن  يعتقد أن الشافي هو الله سبحانه وتعالى وسائر الأشياء ما هي إلا أسباب إن  أذن الله تعالى تحقق الشفاء وإن لم يأن فلحكمة يعلمها، فيورثه هذا قوة  التوكل على الله.
*آثار هذا الموقف:*
1– *تكفير السيئات ودخول الجنة*: لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ما من مسلم يصيبه أذى من مرض فما سواه إلا حط الله به سيئاته كما تحط الشجرة ورقها»*(3)*
2– *رفعة الدرجات*: لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُم بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ}*(4)*
4– *عبودية الله في السراء والضراء:* وهي غاية وجود الإنسان في الأرض، وقد أشار رسول الله ﷺ إلى هذه العبودية بقوله: «عجبًا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله خير وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن، إن أصابته سرّاء شكر فكان خيرًا له، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرًا له»*(5)*
5–* تذكير بنعمة الله على العبد:*  حيث أن الابتلاء نعمة من الله تعالى وفضل منه، وأن أشد الناس بلاء هم  أقربهم إليه سبحانه وتعالى، كما أخبر بذلك رسول الله ﷺ ، حين سئل أي الناس  أشد بلاء؟ قال: «الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل يبتلى الرجل على حسب دينه»*(6)*
6– *الرضى والطمأنينة:*  لأن المريض حين يدرك أن المرض من الله تعالى تطمئن نفسه ويهدأ باله، ويسلم  أمره إليه، وبذلك لا يدع مجالاً لوساوس الشيطان أن تلج قلبه أو تخترق  إيمانه وعقيدته. والله تعالى يقول: {وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُم  بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ  وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ ۗ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ. الَّذِينَ إِذَا  أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّـهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ  رَاجِعُونَ. أُولَـٰئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ ۖ  وَأُولَـٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ}*(7)*
7–* التعامل الإيجابي في الحياة*:  إن الرضى لأمر الله تعالى والاستسلام لقدره يجعل الإنسان متفائلاً في  الحياة ويسعى فيها من غير كسل أو عجز، بل إنه يساهم في بناء المجتمع  وحمايته حسب الطاقة الموجودة لديه، والإمكانية التي تساعده على ذلك، الأمر  الذي يجعله عنصرًا إيجابيًا وفاعلاً في الحياة.
8– *المحاسبة والرجوع عن السلبيات:* إن المرض وجميع الابتلاءات تجعل الإنسان يراجع صفحات حياته الماضية، ويحاسب نفسه على ما اقترف فيها من 
أخطاء  وسيئات، ويبدلها بالأعمال الصالحة وفعل الخيرات. وذلك بالاجتهاد في  الطاعات وتقديم القربات بين يدي الله تعالى، وإيصال الحقوق إلى 
أصحابها، والإصلاح بين الناس وغيرها.
-----------------------------------

*(1)* البقرة [155-157].
*(2)* البقرة [216]
*(3)*أخرجه البخاري (ص1003، رقم 5667) كتاب المرضى، باب رخص للمريض أن يقولإني وجع. ومسلم (ص1126، رقم 2571) كتاب البر والصلة، باب ثواب المؤمن فيما يصيبه من المرض.
*(4)* الزمر [10]
*(5)*أخرجه مسلم (ص 1295، رقم 999) كتاب الزهد، باب المؤمن أمره كله خير.
*(6)*أخرجه  الترمذي (ص547، رقم 2398) كتاب الزهد، باب ما جاء في الصبر على البلاء.  وابن ماجه (ص580، رقم 4023) كتاب الفتن، باب الصبر على البلاء. وأحمد  (1/172، رقم 1481). وهو حديث صحيح صححه الترمذي وغيره.
*(7)* البقرة [155-157].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(6)
** الموقف السلبي من الأمراض 									
*
ثانيًا: الموقف السلبي ويتمثل في:
1 –* التحسر على الماضي*: وذلك بالجزع والتضجر من مرضه وبلائه، وعدم الصبر عليه، والإكثار من الشكوى والنجوى للناس من غير أن يحيل الأمر إلى الله تعالى.
2 – *لوم النفس*:  من خلال التأسف على أمور مقدرة عليه كأن يقول لو أني فعلت كذا ما صار كذا،  فيعيش طول مرضه ومعظم أوقاته في حالة التأنيب النفسي، وهذا يولد قلقًا  واضطرابًا نفسيًا ربما يحدث خللاً في تصرفاته وسلوكه مع الناس.
3 –* التعلق بالمخلوقين*:  من المشعوذين والسحرة ليجدوا لمرضه علاجًا أو دواء، دون أن يلجأ إلى الله  تعالى، وهذا خدش في العقيدة والإيمان، لأن المشعوذين لا يملكون من أمرهم  شيئًا فكيف بهم أن يشفى الناس على أيديهم وهم الذين يتعاملون بالكفر والشرك  مع شياطين الجن، وقد نهى رسول الله ﷺ الذهاب إليهم قائلاً: «من أتى عرّافًا فسأله عن شيء لم تُقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة»*(1)*.
*آثار هذا الموقف:*
1– إن قدر الله تعالى واقع لا محال، وأن الجزع والتضجر لا يغير من الأمر شيئًا.
2– إن السخط لقدر الله وأمره، دليل على ضعف الإيمان بالله تعالى، وألوهيته وربوبيته.
3– إن الله تعالى يسخط من عباده المتضجرين من قدره، لقوله ﷺ: «إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء، وإن الله إذا أحب قومًا ابتلاهم فمن رضي فله الرضى ومن سخط فله السخط»*(2)*
4–  إن الحسرة والسخط والندامة ينتج عنها أمراض نفسية خطيرة، مثل الاكتئاب  والقلق وعدم الإنتاج، وغيرها. مما يهيئ الجسم لاستقبال أمراض عضوية أخرى.
5–  التعامل السلبي في الحياة، سواء في الأمور الدينية من تقصير في أداء  الواجبات والفروض، أو في الأمور الدنيوية من إساءة الخلق والحسد والحقد مع  المجتمع من حوله.
----------------------

*(1)*أخرجه مسلم (ص 990، رقم 2230) كتاب السلام، باب تحريم الكهانة وإتيان الكهان. وأحمد (2/429، رقم 9532).

*(2)* أخرجه  الترمذي (ص546، رقم 2396) كتاب الزهد، باب الصبر على البلاء. وابن ماجه  (ص582، رقم 4031) كتاب الفتن، باب الصبر على البلاء. وهو حديث صحيح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(7)
** 

**وسائل التعامل مع المرض:*
وهناك بعض الوسائل يمكن استخدامها لتخفيف وطأة المرض والشفاء منه، وهي:
1 – معرفة طبيعة الحياة الدنيا، وأنها دار ابتلاء واختبار، وأنها معبر للآخرة، وأن الاستقرار الحقيقي في الآخرة.
2  – معرفة الإنسان لنفسه، كما سبق الإشارة إليها، من خلال التفكر والتدبر في  حقيقة الوجود الإنساني في الأرض ومعرفة المهام المكلف بها. 
3 – اليقين بحسن الجزاء، لقوله تعالى: {*فَاصْبِرْ ۖ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ*}*(1)*
4 – الإيمان بقرب الفرج والشفاء، لقوله تعالى: {فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا. إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا}*(2)*
وفي  قصة يعقوب عليه السلام الدروس والعبر في الأمل بقرب الفرج وزوال الهم، حين  انتظر السنين على غياب ولده يوسف عليه السلام، وهو على يقين بأن الله  تعالى سيبدل همه وحزنه فرحًا وفرجًا، وقد حقق الله له هذا الآمل فالتقى  بيوسف عليه السلام على أحسن حال وأفضل مقام.
5 – استغلال الحياة بالإنتاج والعمل والطاعة وكل ما هو مفيد، وعدم ضياع الوقت بالتأسف والتحسر وجميع سفاسف الأمور، يقول عليه الصلاة 
والسلام: «احرص على ما ينفعك واستعن بالله ولا تعجز وإن أصابك شيء فلا تقل لو أني فعلت كان كذا وكذا ولكن قل قدر الله وما شاء فعل فإن لو
 تفتح عمل الشيطان»*(3)
*------------------------------------------

*(1)* هود [49].
*(2)* الشرح [5-6].

*(3)*أخرجه  مسلم (ص1161، رقم 6774) كتاب القدر، باب في الأمر بالقوة وترك العجز  والاستعانة بالله وتفويض المقادير إلى الله. وابن ماجه (ص13، رقم 79)  المقدمة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(8)

**الموقف من التداوي*
لا  يعارض المنهج الإسلامي التداوي والعلاج عند الأطباء المختصين، بل يحض عليه  ويحرص على ذلك، ما دام الأمر ضمن الضوابط الشرعية، بحيث لا يكون العلاج  بالمحرم، وترك التداوي بالحلال مخالفة شرعية صريحة لقول النبي ﷺ الذي أمر  بالتداوي فقال: «يا عباد الله تداووا فإن الله لم يضع داء إلا وضع له شفاء»*(1)*
أي لا بد من التوفيق بين القراءة والدعاء وتناول الأدوية والعقاقير عند الأطباء الموثوقين.
 ---------------------
*(1)*  أخرجه الترمذي (ص 469، رقم 2038) كتاب الطب، باب ما جاء في التداوي والحث  عليه. وابن ماجه (ص494، رقم 3436) كتاب الطب، باب ما أنزل الله من داء إلا  أنزل له شفاء. وأبو داود (ص549، رقم 3855) كتاب الطب، باب في الرجل يتداوى  بلفظ: «قالوا يا رسول الله أنتداوى؟ قال: تداووا، فإن الله تعالى لم يضع داء إلا وضع له دواء غير داء واحد، وهو الهرم». وهو حديث صحيح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(9)

**تعريف مختصر للقسم الأول: البناء 
*
*القسم الأول: البنـاء*
 والـمراد  بهذا القسم: أن يذكر أسس البناء للشخصية السوية جسميًا ونفسيًا وسلوكيًا  وعلميًا، فتستثمر حياتها وفق منهج الله سبحانه وتعالى، مستفيدة مما منحها  سبحانه من قدرات ومواهب، وصفات وسمات، ومما حولها من معطيات، فتعمر الكون،  وتحقق الحكمة التي من أجلها خلق الإنسان، فتسعد في الدنيا والآخرة، وتستطيع  تذليل ما يمر بها من عقبات، وتعالج ما يعترضها من مشكلات. وقد اخترت  مجموعة من هذه الأسس التي اعتبرها المنطلق الحق للشخصية السوية.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(10)

*
*العلم هو المنطلق*
مدخل  البناء في الأعمال هو العلم بالله تعالى وبرسوله ﷺ وبشريعته، فهو مفتاح كل  خير، والدال لكل فضيلة، يرفع صاحبه في الدنيا والآخرة، ويزكي النفس  ويطهرها، ويعلو بهمة الإنسان، ويكسوه السكينة والوقار، خير ميراث الأنبياء  والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام.
ولأثره  العظيم نفصّل فيه بعض التفصيل في بيان أهميته وأثره على النفس والمجتمع في  الدنيا والآخرة، مفتتحين بما رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وغيره، عن أبي  الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله ﷺ يقول: «من  سلك طريقًا يبتغي فيه علمًا سلك الله به طريقًا إلى الجنة، وإن الملائكة  لتضع أجنحتها رضىً لطالب العلم، وإن العالم ليستغفر له من في السموات ومن  في الأرض حتى الحيتان في الماء، وفضل العالم على العابد، كفضل القمر على  سائر الكواكب، إن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء، إن الأنبياء لم يورِّثوا دينارًا  ولا درهمًا إنما ورَّثوا العلم، فمن أخذ به فقد أخذ بحظ وافر»*(1)*.
*العلم في اللغة*: 
العِلْم:  إدراك الشيء على حقيقته، وهو اليقين والمعرفة، وقيل: العلم يقال لإدراك  الكلّيّ والمركَّب، والمعرفة تقال لإدراك الجزئيّ والبسيط.
ويطلق  العِلْم على مجموع مسائل وأصول كلية تجمعها جهة واحدة، كعلم الكلام، وعلم  النحو، وعلم الأرض، وعلم الكونيات وعلم الآثار. وجمعه: علوم*(2)*.
*في الاصطلاح*: 
(المقصود به هنا هو العلم الشرعي)، أي: العلم بكتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله ﷺ، وكل ما يتعلق بالعقيدة والتشريع والأخلاق.
*     *     **حكم العلم الشرعي:*
العلم  الشرعي منه ما هو فرض عين، ومنه ما هو فرض كفاية، أما ما هو فرض عين فهو  العلم بما يجب على الإنسان فعله ولا يسعه جهله، مثل ما علم من الدين  بالضرورة، مثل أركان الإيمان (الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم  الآخر والقدر خيره وشره) وكذلك أركان الإسلام (من الصلاة والزكاة والصيام  الحج) ومعرفة أدائها على الوجه الشرعي المطلوب، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم»*(3)*.
وما  هو واجب على شخص معين، كمن لديه مال عليه تعلّم أحكام الزكاة، ومن يبيع  ويشتري عليه أن يتعلم أحكام البيع والشراء، والمرأة عليها أن تتعلم أحكام  الحيض والنفاس وغير ذلك.
أما  ما هو فرض كفاية فإذا قام به من يكفى من الأمة يسقط الإثم عن الجميع، وهو  التخصص في العلم الشرعي ومعرفة فنونه وفروعه، كعلوم العقيدة، 
وعلوم  القرآن، وعلم الحديث، وعلم أصول الفقه، وغيرها من التخصصات الشرعية، وهي  غير واجبة على جميع الأمة تعلمها في حال وجود من يتعلمها،
 وما ورد من فضل العلم هو لهؤلاء الذين يقومون بهذا العلم.
 ----------------------------
*(1)*أخرجه  أبو داود (ص522، رقم 364) كتاب العلم، باب الحث على طلب العلم. والترمذي  (ص608، رقم 2682) كتاب العلم، باب فضل الفقه على العبادة. وابن ماجه (ص34،  رقم 223) المقدمة، باب فضل العلماء والحث على طلب العلم. وأحمد (5/196، رقم  21763). وهو حديث صحيح لغيره.
*(2)*المعجم الوسيط 2/ 624 مادة (عَلِمَ).
 *(3)*  أخرجه ابن ماجه (ص34، رقم 224) المقدمة، باب فضل العلم. والبيهقي في شعب  الإيمان (3/ 193، رقم 1543). يقول الألباني رحمه الله: إن السيوطي قد جمع  طرق الحديث حتى أوصلها إلى الخمسين، وحكم من أجلها بالصحة، وحكى العراقي  صحته عن بعض الأئمة، وحسنه غير وحد، والله أعلم (ينظر: مشكاة المصابيح  للتبريزي بتحقيق الألباني 1/ 76).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(11)

*أهمية العلم وفضله: تعددت  النصوص الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة حول العلم وفرضيته وأهميته في حياة الناس  والأمم، سواء كان العلم الشرعي أو العلم التجريبي المدعّم بالإيمان 
بالله  تعالى وتوحيده، لأنه في النهاية يوصل الإنسان إلى حقيقة وجوده وحقيقة  الكون والحياة، ويقرب صاحبه من الله تعالى ويبعده عن مخالفة أمره، يقول
 تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّـهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ}*(1)*.
ولفضل  هذا العلم وأهميته كانت أولى الآيات التي نزلت على رسول الله ﷺ تحض على  العلم وتحث عليه، لأن هذه الرسالة الجديدة والتي كانت خاتمة 
الرسالات لا بد أن ترتكز على دعامة العلم وركنه الشديد؛ لأنه السبيل الصحيح للإيمان بالله تعالى، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {اقْرَأْ  بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ. خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ. اقْرَأْ  وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ. الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ. عَلَّمَ الْإِنسَانَ  مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ}*(2)*.
وكأن  الله تعالى أراد – أيضًا – أن يخبر هذه الأمة أن العصور القادمة ستشهد  تطورات علمية وتحولات فكرية واسعة، فعليكم بالعلم والإيمان حتى تتمكنوا 
من مواكبة تلك العصور ومواجهة التحديات الجديدة بقوة وثبات.
ثم جاءت الآيات تترى في فضل العلم وأهله وعلو مكانتهم وشأنهم عند الله تعالى وعند الناس، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمْ 
تَفَسَّحُوا  فِي الْمَجَالِسِ فَافْسَحُوا يَفْسَحِ اللَّـهُ لَكُمْ ۖ وَإِذَا قِيلَ  انشُزُوا فَانشُزُوا يَرْفَعِ اللَّـهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ  وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ ۚ وَاللَّـهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  خَبِيرٌ}*(3)*.
كما  جعل الله تعالى أهل العلم مرجعية الناس وملاذهم حين تلتبس عليهم الأمور أو  تحل بهم الأزمات أو تكاد نار الخلاف تنشب بينهم، فيقول جل وعلا: {فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ}*(4)*.
لأن  أهل العلم عندهم من العلوم الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة، ومن أخبار الأمم  وقصصهم ومن حِكَم العقلاء والمصلحين وتجاربهم، ما تجعلهم أكثر صوابًا
  وقربًا من الحق والعدل، بخلاف الذين يجهلون ذلك كله ثم يخوضون في الأحداث  فما يزيدونها إلا نارًا وفتنة وخرابًا، وهو ما أشار إليه النبي عليه الصلاة
 والسلام بقوله: «إن  الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعًا ينتزعه من العباد، ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض  العلماء، حتى إذا لم يبق عالمًا اتخذ الناس رؤوسا جهالاً، فسئلوا فأفتوا  بغير علم فضلّوا وأضلّوا»*(5)*.
كما أشار عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى فضل أهل العلم ومكانتهم وأنهم ورثة الأنبياء فقال: «وفضل  العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب إن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء،  إن الأنبياء لم يورِّثوا دينارًا ولا درهمًا إنما ورَّثوا العلم، فمن أخذ  به فقد أخذ بحظ وافر»*(6)*.
------------------------
*(1)* فاطر [ 28].
*(2)* العلق [1-5].
*(3)* المجادلة [11].
*(4)* النحل [43]. 
*(5)* أخرجه البخاري (ص22، رقم 100) كتاب العلم، باب كيف يقبض العلم. ومسلم (ص1264، رقم 6796) كتاب العلم، باب رفع العلم وقبضه.
*(6)* أخرجه الترمذي (ص608، رقم 2682) كتاب العلم، باب ما جاء في فضل العبادة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(12)

*حاجة الإنسان إلى العلم الشرعي1  – معرفة الله تعالى والإيمان به وتوحيده وعبادته وحده لا شريك له، وترك ما  سواه من الآلهة، سواء المصنوعة من الأحجار والأشجار، أو من النظريات  والمذاهب والأفكار.
2  – تحرير العقل من الأساطير والخرافات، لأن مثل هذه الأمور لا يجد لها  مكانًا في المجتمعات المتعلمة للعلوم الشرعية الصحيحة، بل إنها تزداد  وتتكاثر في 
المجتمعات المتخلفة والجاهلة التي لا تقيم للعلم وزنًا ومكانة.
3  – يحتاج الإنسان إلى العلم الشرعي لمعرفة أحكام دينه، من الحلال والحرام،  من خلال كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه ﷺ، فعليه أن يكون على دراية كافية 
باللغة العربية حتى يفهم الخطاب الإلهي في القرآن والهدي النبوي من السنة المطهرة.
4  – العلم ضرورة لبلوغ المعالي وتحقيق الأهداف في الحياة، فلا يمكن أن يصل  الإنسان إلى غايته المنشودة من غير أن يركب سفينة العلم ويجلس مع أهل
 العلم ويأخذ منهم العلوم والفنون والأخبار، لأنها تكوّن له زادًا وعتادًا لمواجهة التحديات التي تقف دون تحقيق الأهداف والغايات.
5  – العلم ضرورة عصرية لمواجهة التحديات التي تواجه الأمة وتهدد مصالحها  وثرواتها وخيراتها، فإذا تسلحت الأمة بالعلم وسخّرت إمكاناتها وطاقاتها من 
أجل تعليم أبنائها، فإنها بذلك تؤسس قواعد متينة وتبني حصونًا منيعة أمام أطماع الأعداء وسياساتهم اتجاه هذه الأمة وبلادها.
6  – بالعلم الشرعي والعمل به يمكن نشر رسالة الإسلام بين شعوب العالم بجميع  أطيافهم وأعراقهم ولغاتهم وعاداتهم، فلا يمكن نشر هذا الدين من قبل 
أناس  لا يعرفون شيئًا عن حقيقة التوحيد والعبودية لله وحده، ولا يعرفون عن  القرآن أو السنة أو السيرة النبوية وسيرة الصحابة إلا النزر اليسير، ولكن  بالعلم 
يمكن  أن يهدي الله تعالى الناس إلى هذا الدين، لأن العلم يخاطب العقل والفطرة،  وهما المحركان الأساسيان للتحوّل الفكري والعقدي عند الإنسان.
 7  – بالعلم الشرعي الصحيح يمكن الوقوف في وجه التيارات الفكرية المعادية،  سواء القادمة من الخارج عبر المستشرقين أو من الداخل عبر أزلامهم، وقد
 أثبت أهل العلم من هذه الأمة هذه الحقيقة حين دحضوا افتراءات المستشرقين وأباطيلهم حول مصادر التشريع الإسلامي وغيرها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(13)

*

علاقة العلم بالعمل

إن  العلم الشرعي والعمل بمقتضاه أمران لا ينفصمان عن بعضهما، فالعلم الشرعي  المجرد عن العمل به يتحوّل إلى عبء على صاحبه وحساب شديد في الآخرة، كما  أنه يصنع نفورًا لدى الناس، إذا رأوا أن عمل هذا العالم الشرعي يخالف  أقواله وما يدعوا إليه، وقد ورد عن الزهري رضي الله عنه قوله: «لا يرضين الناس قول عالم لا يعمل ولا عامل لا يعلم»(1).

 ومن  أجل ذلك كان العمل ملازمًا وواجبًا للعلم الشرعي، لأنه الصورة العملية له  على الواقع، وقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام قدوة عملية للإسلام الذي جاء به،  كما أخبرت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها بقولها: «كان خلقه القرآن»، وقد  وصفه الله تعالى في محكم التنزيل: {وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَىٰ خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ}(2).

وقد أمر الله تعالى عباده باتخاذ الرسول ﷺ قدوة وأسوة لأنه يجسّد هذا الدين وتعاليمه على أرض الواقع فقال: {لَّقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ}(3).

فالعلم  الشرعي يفرض على صاحبه الالتزام به وترجمته في سلوكه ومعاملته وأخلاقه  وجميع شؤون حياته، فإذا فرّق العالم الشرعي بين علمه في الحلال والحرام  والدعوة إلى الله تعالى والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وبين عمله الذي  يخالف كل ذلك فإن الله تعالى توعّد على ذلك الوعيد الشديد، وقد كثرت النصوص  الشرعية في هؤلاء.

يقول تبارك وتعالى: {أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ ۚ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ}(4)، ويقول: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ . كَبُرَ  مَقْتًا عِندَ اللَّهِ أَن تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ}(5).

 ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام في حال الذين كانوا يأمرون بالمعروف ولا يأتونه وينهون عن المنكر ويأتونه: «يؤتى  بالرجل يوم القيامة فيلقى في النار، فتندلق أقتاب بطنه، فيدور بها كما  يدور الحمار في الرحى، فيجتمع إليه أهل النار، فيقولون: يا فلان ما لك؟ ألم  تكن تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر؟ فيقول: بلى، كنت آمر بالمعروف ولا  آتيه، وأنهى عن المنكر وآتيه»(6).

وروي  عن علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال: «يا حملة العلم اعملوا به فإنما العالم من  عمل، وسيكون قوم يحملون العلم يباهي بعضهم بعضًا حتى إن الرجل ليغضب على  جليسه أن يجلس إلى غيره أولئك لا تصعد أعمالهم إلى السماء»(7).

كما ورد عن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قوله: «إني لأحسب العبد ينسى العلم كان يعلمه بالخطيئة يعملها»(8).

ويقول  الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله: «لقيت مشايخ يتفاوتون في مقاديرهم في العلم،  وكان أنفعهم لي في صحبته العامل منهم بعلمه وإن كان غيره أعلم منه»(9).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

(1) اقتضاء العلم العمل للخطيب البغدادي، ص25

(2) [القلم: 4]

(3) [الأحزاب: 21]

(4) [البقرة: 44]

(5) [الصف: 2-3]

(6) أخرجه البخاري (ص1223، رقم 7097) 

(7) اقتضاء العلم العمل للخطيب البغدادي، ص22

(8) المرجع السابق، ص37

(9) صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي ص173

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(14)

*
أحوال السلف في طلب العلم

بما  أن العلم من مقتضيات فهم الدين وبه يتقرب الإنسان إلى الله تعالى، حتى  يصبح أكثر إيمانًا بالله وأكبر خشية منه جل وعلا، لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ}(1)،  فإن أهل العلم من السلف قضوا أعمارهم وأزمانهم في طلب العلم الشرعي وفهمه  وتوثيقه ومن ثم نشره، وسافروا شرقًا وغربًا، وتنقلوا بين الأمصار من أجل  طلب العلم، وقد ذكر القرآن الكريم قصة موسى عليه السلام حين رافق الخضر،  وما لقي في رحلته من التعب والنصب من أجل أن يتعلم منه بعض العلوم قال  تعالى: {فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَا قَالَ لِفَتَاهُ آتِنَا غَدَاءَنَا لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِن سَفَرِنَا هَٰذَا نَصَبًا}(2).
كما  أن كثيرًا من الصحابة والتابعين رضي الله عنهم ضربوا أمثالاً رائعة في  رحلاتهم الطويلة والشاقة من أجل العلم الشرعي، لا سيما أهل الحديث الذين  سخّروا كل إمكاناتهم من أجل أن تصل السنة النبوية إلى الأمة من بعدهم نقية  من الشوائب والزيادات، فقد سافر أبو أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه من المدينة  المنورة إلى مصر ليتأكد من صحة حديث يحفظه عن رسول الله ﷺ، يقول عطاء بن  أبي رباح: خرج أبو أيوب الأنصاري إلى عقبة بن عامر، يسأله عن حديث سمعه من  رسول الله ﷺ ولم يبق أحد سمعه من رسول الله ﷺ غيره وغير عقبة، فلما قدم إلى  منزل مسلمة بن مخلد الأنصاري - وهو أمير مصر - فأخبره فعجل عليه، فخرج  إليه فعانقه، ثم قال له: ما جاء بك يا أبا أيوب؟ فقال: حديث سمعته من رسول  الله ﷺ لم يبق أحد سمعه من رسول الله ﷺ غيري وغير عقبة، فابعث من يدلني على  منزله، قال: فبعث معه من يدله على منزل عقبة، فأخبر عقبة، فعجل فخرج إليه  فعانقه، فقال: ما جاء بك يا أبا أيوب؟ فقال: حديث سمعته من رسول الله ﷺ لم  يبق أحد سمعه من رسول الله ﷺ غيري وغيرك في ستر المؤمن، قال عقبة: نعم سمعت  رسول الله ﷺ يقول: «من ستر مؤمنًا في الدنيا على خزية، ستره الله يوم القيامة» فقال له أبو أيوب صدقت. ثم انصرف أبو أيوب إلى راحلته، فركبها راجعًا إلى المدينة، فما أدركته جائزة مسلمة بن مخلد إلا بعريش مصر(3). 
وكان علي بن المديني من العراق يرحل إلى سفيان بن عيينة بمكة، للمذاكرة في الحديث(4).
وقال سعيد بن المسيب رضي الله عنه وهو من كبار التابعين: إني كنت لأسافر مسيرة الأيام والليالي في الحديث الواحد(5). 
وقال  أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله: لم يكن في زمان ابن المبارك أطلب للعلم منه، رحل  إلى اليمن وإلى مصر وإلى الشام والبصرة، والكوفة، وكان من رواة العلم وأهل  ذلك، كتب عن الصغار والكبار(6).
وإن  كتب السير والتراجم حافلة بأخبار علماء السلف وطلبهم للعلم، والظروف  القاسية التي كانوا يمرون بها عبر رحلاتهم وأسفارهم، ولعل كتاب «الرحلة في  طلب الحديث» للإمام أبي بكر الخطيب يعبّر عن شيء من تلك الأسفار، حيث يورد  قصصًا وتحفًا نادرة عن الرحلات من أجل طلب العلم لا سيما  أهل الحديث.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
(1) [ فاطر: 28]
(2) [الكهف: 62]
(3) معرفة علوم الحديث، للحاكم، ص117
(4) الرحلة في طلب الحديث للخطيب البغدادي ص 23
(5) معرفة علوم الحديث، للحاكم، ص118
(6) الرحلة في طلب الحديث للخطيب البغدادي ص 91

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(15)


*

وسائل معينة لتحصيل العلم الشرعي
إن الوسائل والطرق التي يحصل الإنسان من خلالها على العلم الشرعي كثيرة ومتنوعة، ويمكن الإشارة إلى بعضها:
1-  الإخلاص لله وابتغاء وجهه تعالى في رحلة طلب العلم، حتى يؤتي ثماره وآثاره  الإيجابية على النفس والمجتمع، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرء ما نوى»(1).
 فإذا  خلا العلم من النية الصادقة أو الإخلاص في طلب العلم تحوّل إلى آفة على  صاحبه ومجتمعه، بل إن ما بذله من أجل هذا العلم يذهب هباء منثورًا، لأنه  كان من أجل مآرب دنيوية بحتة، كالشهرة أو المنصب أو المال أو غيرها. 
2-  الدعاء والتضرع إلى الله تعالى طلبًا الحصول على العلم الشرعي، لأنه من  أوتيه وعمل به فقد نال خيرًا كثيرًا، وقد أمر الله تعالى رسوله بهذا الدعاء  في قوله: {وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا}(2)، ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من يرد الله به خيرًا يفقهه في الدين»(3).
3- تقوى الله تعالى ومراقبته في السرّ والعلن، في الالتزام بأمر الله وطاعته، والانتهاء عن نواهيه ومعاصيه، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ۖ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ ۗ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ}(4).
ويقول الإمام الشافعي في أثر المعصية على التحصيل العلمي:
شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي *** وأخبرني بأن العلم نور
فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي *** ونور الله لا يُهدى لعاص
4-  القراءة والمطالعة في الكتب الشرعية والاعتكاف عليها في التخصصات  المختلفة، في العقيدة والتفسير والحديث والفقه واللغة والسيرة وغيرها،  لأنها الأساس في البناء العلمي عند الإنسان، ويمكن بعد ذلك التخصص في أحد  هذه العلوم والبحث في أغواره وكشف أسراره والاجتهاد فيه.
5-  التتلمذ على أهل العلم كل في تخصصه، والتواصل معهم مباشرة أو عبر وسائل  الاتصال الأخرى، وحضور دروسهم العلمية وندواتهم ولقاءاتهم، لا سيما إذا وجد  لقاء دوري معهم في دراسة كتاب شرعي أو مناقشة مسائل علمية، وكذلك  الاستفادة من تجاربهم وخبراتهم الطويلة في التحصيل العلمي. 
عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال: خرج رسول الله ﷺ ونحن في الصفة، فقال: «أيكم يحب أن يغدو كل يوم إلى بطحان أو إلى العقيق فيأتي منه بناقتين كَوْمَاويْن في غير إثم ولا قطع رحم»؟ فقلنا: يا رسول الله! نحب ذلك. قال: «أفلا  يغدو أحدكم إلى المسجد فيعلم أو يقرأ آيتين من كتاب الله عز وجل خير له من  ناقتين، وثلاث خير له من ثلاث، وأربع خير له من أربع، ومن أعدادهن من  الإبل»(5).
6-  الصبر في رحلة طلب العلم، وتحمّل المشقات المترتبة فيها، من تعب وسهر وسفر  وإنفاق وبعد عن الأهل، والحرمان من بعض الملذات والطيبات، وهي سنّة كونية  لمن يريد بلوغ المعالي وتحقيق الأهداف المنشودة، وكما قال الشاعر:
لا تحسبن المجد تمرًا أنت آكله *** لن تبلغ المجد حتى تَلْعَقَ الصَّبِرا
7-  ترجمة العلم الشرعي إلى واقع عملي، والاقتداء بالرسول ﷺ في هذا المجال،  فإنه عليه الصلاة والسلام كان خلقه القرآن، وحياته العملية كانت تطبيقًا  حقيقيًا لما جاء به من عند الله، حتى وصفه الله تعالى بقوله: {وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَىٰ خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ}(6).
9-  محاولة الكتابة في الموضوعات العلمية الشرعية في التخصصات المختلفة، لأنها  تدفع صاحبها للبحث في بطون الكتب والمصادر الأساسية حتى يأخذ الموضوع حقه  من جميع الجوانب المتعلقة به، وهذه وسيلة عملية من وسائل التحصيل العلمي  عند الإنسان
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
(1) أخرجه البخاري (ص1، رقم 1) كتاب بدء الوحي، باب كيف كان بدء الوحي.
(2) [طه: 114]
(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص17، رقم 71) 
(4) [البقرة: 282]
(5) أخرجه مسلم (ص324-325، رقم 1873)
(6) [القلم: 4]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(16)


*

*ثمرات العلم الشرعي وآثاره (1-2)*
*للعلم الشرعي ثمرات يانعة وآثار إيجابية على حياة الإنسان ومجتمعه، ومن أهم تلك الثمرات:*
*1-    أن  العلم يزيد من إيمان صاحبه، ويوصله إلى حقيقة التوحيد والربوبية، ويمنعه  من الوقوع في الشرك الذي هو أكبر المعاصي، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {شَهِدَ  اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَأُولُو  الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ ۚ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيز}(1)، حيث استشهد الله تعالى الملائكة والعلماء على توحيده.*
*ويقول تعالى: {وَيَرَى  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ هُوَ  الْحَقَّ وَيَهْدِي إِلَىٰ صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ}(2)، ويقول: {لِيَسْتَيْقِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَيَزْدَادَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِيمَانًا}(3)، وهذه إشارات واضحة على أثر العلم في تقوية الإيمان بالله تعالى في نفس صاحبه وبالتالي على جوارحه وأفعاله.*
*2-إن العلم الشرعي يمنح صاحبه تقوى الله تعالى وخشيته في السر والعلن، لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ}(4)، وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ  آمِنُوا بِهِ أَوْ لَا تُؤْمِنُوا ۚ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ  مِن قَبْلِهِ إِذَا يُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلْأَذْقَانِ سُجَّدًا}(5).*
*3- العلم الشرعي والعمل به يرفع من درجات صاحبه عند الله تعالى كما أخبر جل وعلا: {يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ ۚ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ}(6).*
*4-الفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من سلك طريقًا يلتمس فيه علمًا سهل الله به طريقًا إلى الجنة«(7).*
*5- الأجر العظيم المترتب على طلب العلم يماثل أجر الخروج في سبيل الله، لقوله ﷺ: «من خرج في طلب العلم فهو في سبيل الله حتى يرجع»(8)، وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من دخل مسجدنا هذا ليتعلم خيراً أو يعلمه كان كالمجاهد في سبيل الله»(9).*
*6- دوام الأجر لطالب العلم في الحياة وبعد الممات، لقوله تعالى: {يُؤْتِي  الْحِكْمَةَ مَن يَشَاءُ ۚ وَمَن يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ  خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا ۗ وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلَّا أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ}(10)، والحكمة هي العلم النافع.*
*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثة: إلا من صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له»(11).*
*7- إن العلم الشرعي سبب لدعاء الملائكة لصاحبه، لقوله ﷺ: «وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها رضًا لطالب العلم، وإن طالب العلم يستغفر له من في السماء والأرض حتى الحيتان في الماء»(12).*
*8-  العلم الشرعي والعمل به يكسب صاحبه المنازل الرفيعة والسمعة الطيبة بين  الناس، وقصة يوسف عليه السلام خير شاهد على ذلك، إذ جعله الله تعالى على  خزائن الأرض بعد محنة الجب وظلمة السجن، لأنه كان عالمًا عاملاً بعلمه يقول  الله تعالى على لسانه حين طلب من ملك مصر: {قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَىٰ خَزَائِنِ الْأَرْضِ ۖ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ}(13)، وجعله الملك على خزائن مصر، وأصبح ذا شأن عظيم ومكانة عالية بين الناس جميعًا.*
*يقول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله: «من أراد الدنيا فعليه بالعلم، ومن أراد الآخرة فعليه بالعلم»(14).*
*9-  إن العلم الشرعي والعمل به، يمنح صاحبه صفات القيادة والريادة، وقد أشار  الله تعالى إلى ذلك من خلال قصة طالوت الذي أتاه الله تعالى العلم وقوة في  الجسم، فتسلم قيادة الجيش، رغم قلة المال والمتاع عنده، يقول تبارك وتعالى:  {وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  قَدْ بَعَثَ لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ مَلِكًا ۚ قَالُوا أَنَّىٰ يَكُونُ لَهُ  الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ  سَعَةً مِّنَ الْمَالِ ۚ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ ۖ وَاللَّهُ يُؤْتِي  مُلْكَهُ مَن يَشَاءُ ۚ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ}(15).*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ*
*(1) [آل عمران: 18]*
*(2) [سبأ: 6]*
*(3) [المدثر: 31]*
*(4) [فاطر: 28]*
*(5) [الإسراء: 107]*
*(6) [المجادلة: 11]*
*(7) أخرجه الترمذي (609، رقم 268)* 
*(8) أخرجه الترمذي (ص601، رقم 2647)* 
*(9) أخرجه أحمد (2/350، رقم 8587).*

*(10) [البقرة: 269]*
*(11) أخرجه مسلم (ص716، رقم 4223)* 
*(12) أخرجه الترمذي (ص609، رقم 2682)* 
*(13) [ يوسف: 55]*
*(14) المجموع للنووي 1/ 40]*
*(15) [البقرة: 247]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(17)


*
*ثمرات العلم الشرعي وآثاره (2-2)*
*10-  العلم الشرعي والعمل به يقضي على الجهل في المجتمع، ويزيل من الأذهان  الخرافة والأسطورة، لأن هذا العلم لا يقبل إلا ما هو ثابت وفق الضوابط  المحكمة التي وضعها العلماء لأخذ أية معلومة أو رفضها.* 
*11-  الذكر الحسن بين الناس، فلا يموت عالم عامل بعلمه إلا ويترحم عليه الناس  جميعًا، ويأخذون بعلمه بعد مماته، ويستشهدون بكلامه وأفعاله، ولعل من  الوفاء الإشارة إلى سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى، الذي  أصبح مضرب المثل في العلم والعمل، حتى بعد مماته، فلا يخلو الكلام في مسألة  شرعية أو البحث عن حكم شرعي إلا ويُستشهد بكلام الشيخ رحمه الله، الأمر  الذي يزيد من حسناته وأجره من كثرة دعاء الناس له.*
*12-  الراحة النفسية للعالم الذي عرف الله تعالى، وعرف شرعه، وعرف حقيقة الحياة  والكون والإنسان، وأن مآل هذا الكون كله إلى الله تعالى، وأن الحياة  الدنيا إنما هي معبر للوصول إلى الدار الأبدية، وأن كل ما يجده الإنسان في  هذه الحياة إنما هو اختبار وابتلاء، حيث يجزى عليه الإنسان في تلك الدار  الأبدية، وهذا الإيمان والعلم يشرح صدر العالم ويهدأ من روعه في الشدائد  والمصائب، فلا تتمكن من نفسه الوساوس ولا الهمزات، ويعيش عمره في العلم ومن  أجل العلم، وهي سعادة لا يشعر بها إلا أصحابها.*
*13-  إن العلم الشرعي يمنع الإنسان من الوقوع في دوامة الأهواء والشهوات التي  تقود النفس إلى الهاوية، أثناء الفتن والأزمات، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَإِذَا  جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِّنَ الْأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ ۖ وَلَوْ  رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَىٰ أُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ  الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنبِطُونَه  ُ مِنْهُمْ ۗ وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَاتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا}(1)،  حيث يصور الله تعالى حال المنافقين حين حدوث الأمن للمسلمين وحصول الخير  لهم، أو حين يتمكن الرعب والخوف من نفوسهم، سارعوا إلى إفشاء ذلك بين الناس  ونشره من غير علم أو دليل، ولو ردّ هؤلاء ما جاءهم إلى الرسول ﷺ وإلى أهل  العلم وذوي الألباب لكان خيرًا لهم في الحالتين. * 
*14-  العلم الشرعي يحث صاحبه الإكثار من الطاعة والاجتهاد في العبادات، كأداء  الفرائض على أفضل وجه، وتلاوة القرآن والتدبر في آياته، وقيام الليل  والتضرع بين يدي الله تعالى وبث شكواه إليه، والمواظبة على قراءة الأذكار  اليومية، وغيرها من الأعمال الصالحة.*
*15-  إن العلم الشرعي الصحيح يقود إلى التوازن والاعتدال في كل شيء ويمنع دخول  الغلو والتطرف إلى المجتمع، كما يبعد عنه التميع في تفسير النصوص وفي أداء  الفرائض والعبادات، أو التهاون في المحظورات والمحرمات، بل إن هذا العلم  يهدي المجتمع إلى الوسطية التي تميّز هذه الأمة عن غيرها، قال تعالى: {وكَذَٰلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِّتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا}(2).*
*16-  العلم الشرعي يحمي المجتمع من الوقوع في كبائر الإثم وما ينتج عنها من  المفاسد والدمار على الأخلاق وعلى الناس في الميادين المختلفة، فالعلم  الشرعي يحذر الناس من وبال المعاصي كالربا والزنا والخمور والمخدرات  والسرقة وغيرها من الكبائر، لأنها جميعًا تفتك بالمجتمع وتفرّق أبناءه  وتحلّ فيهم العداوات والأحقاد والضغائن.*
*17-  العلم الشرعي يسهم في استقرار المجتمعات والأمم، لأنه يستند إلى الإيمان  بالله تعالى والالتزام بشرعه الذي يعطي كل ذي حق حقه، ويمنع الظلم  والاعتداء بين الناس، فيسود الأمن والاستقامة، وتقل الجريمة والانحراف،  ويعيش الناس مطمئنين على أموالهم وأنفسهم ومصالحهم.*
*18-  إن العلم الشرعي يحل كثيرًا من مشكلات الناس، لأن أهل العلم الشرعي –  إضافة إلى علمهم – هم أهل الحكمة والاستقامة والخبرة، فلا يجاملون أحدًا  على حساب حقوق الآخرين، لذا أمر الله تعالى عباده الرجوع إليهم لحلّ  مشكلاتهم وفضّ نزاعاتهم بقوله: {فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ}(3).*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ*
*(1) [النساء: 83]*
*(2) [البقرة: 143]*
*(3) [النحل: 43]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(18)

*
*العلم الشرعي والبناء النفسي

*

*وبعد:  فالعلم – مع هذا كله بفضائله وآثاره – له أهميته العظمى في البناء للنفس  السوية، ومعالجة ما يطرأ عليها من تغيرات ويتجلى هذا البناء – إضافة إلى ما  ذكر سابقًا- :*
*1-  يبني معرفة الإنسان تجاه ربه، فيزداد تعظيمًا وخشية له.*
*2-   يبني معرفة الإنسان تجاه الكون واتجاه الأشياء، فتزداد عبوديته لله سبحانه.*
*3-  يبني ثقة الإنسان بربه، فتزداد قوة وتماسكًا وشجاعة.*
*4-  يبني حسن الظن بالله سبحانه، فيزداد تفاؤلاً نحو المستقبل، فيتجه للنماء والإنتاج.*
*5-  يبني حسن التوازن في النظر إلى الأشياء، فلا يغلو بشيء على حساب شيء آخر، ولا يميّع الأمور ويتساهل في الأحكام.*
*6-  يعرف الأحكام الشرعية، فلا يزلّ نحو الخرافة والشعوذة التي ترديه المهالك.*
*7- يعرف حسن الاقتداء، فيورثه الاعتدال في السلوك والأخلاق، فيعامل ربه بالإحسان، وخَلقَه بالإحسان.*
*8- يعلم الإنسان الطريق الصحيح للتعامل مع الأزمات الشخصية، كالأمراض أو المصائب، ومع الأزمات العامة، فلا يضل ولا يُضل.*
*هكذا يبني العلم الشخصية السوية ويعالج ما يعترضها من العقبات.*
*ومن  هنا كان من الغبن الفاحش أن يترك المسلم سبيل التعلم والتفقه ويتجه إلى  أشياء جانبية، فحري لبناء أنفسنا ومعالجة أوضاعنا أن نتجه إلى العلم الشرعي  ونعتزّ به، ونعظّمه في نفوسنا وتعتز به.*

*وأخيرًا:*
*فإن  العلم الشرعي، يشكل لبنة أساسية لبناء المجتمع الإسلامي السليم، القائم  على الحب والوئام، والعدالة والمساواة، والأمن والاستقرار، لأنه يبصّر هذا  المجتمع بتوحيد الله تعالى ووجوب عبوديته وحده دون سواه، كما أنه يعرّفهم  بالحقوق والواجبات في المجتمع الذي ينتمي إليه، فلا يتجاوز حدوده المرسومة  له، كما لا يتعدى على حقوق الآخرين.*
*كما  أن هذا العلم يحذّر الناس من وبال المعاصي والمنكرات التي تهوي بالنفس إلى  الهاوية وتعرضها للآفات والوساوس في الدنيا، ومن ثم خسرانها الأكبر في  الآخرة.
*
*وفي  الحالتين فإن العلم الشرعي يحقق السعادة النفسية داخل الإنسان كما يحقق  العدالة الاجتماعية في مجتمعه، وهي الصورة المثلى للسعادة الحقيقية التي  يسعى الإنسان بشتى الوسائل لتحقيقها في هذه الحياة.
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(19)


*
*الاستقامة - مفهوم الاستقامة*

*روى  مسلم في صحيحه بسنده عن سفيان بن عبد الله الثقفي قال: قلت: يا رسول الله!  قل لي في الإسلام قولاً لا أسأل عنه أحدًا بعدك وفي حديث أبي أسامة غيرك  قال: «قل آمنت بالله فاستقم«(1).*
*مفهوم الاستقامة:*
*الاستقامة في اللغة: استقامَ الشيء: اعتدل واستوى(2).*
*وفي الاصطلاح: يمكن تعريف مفهوم الاستقامة في الاصطلاح من عدة وجوه، منها:*
*1- سلوك الصراط المستقيم.*
*2- لزوم الشريعة في التوحيد والعبادة والأخلاق.*
*3-لزوم أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه ومعرفة أثر ذلك.*
*4-  السير على هدي النبي ﷺ وخلفائه الراشدين رضي الله عنهم، لقوله: «أوصيكم  بتقوى الله والسمع والطاعة وإن كان عبدًا حبشيًّا، فإنه من يعش منكم بعدي  فسيرى اختلافًا كثيرًا، فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين،  فتمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة  وإن كل بدعة ضلالة«(3).*
*ومنطلق هذا البحث هو التوجيه النبوي في قوله ﷺ: «قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم«(4).*
*ويؤيده قوله تعالى: {فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَمَن تَابَ مَعَكَ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا ۚ إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ}(5).*
*وقوله جل ذكره: {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا  بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ}(6).*
*وقوله تبارك وتعالى: {اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ}(7).*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ*
*(1) أخرجه مسلم (ص39، رقم 159)*
*(2) المعجم الوسيط 2/ 768 مادة (قَوَمَ)*
*(3) أخرجه أبو داود (ص151، رقم 4607)*
*(4) سبق تخريجه*
*(5) [هود: 112]*
*(6) [فصلت: 30]*
*(7) [الفاتحة: 6]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(20)


*
*مجالات الاستقامة*



*الاستقامة  مفهوم عام تدل على التمسك بهذا الدين عقديًا وعمليًا، لذا فإن هذا المفهوم  يدخل في جميع أصول الإسلام وفروعه، ومن أهم المجالات التي تقتضي الاستقامة  فيها ما يلي:*







*أولاً: الاستقامة في العقيدة:*



*وهي  التصور الصحيح عن الله سبحانه وتعالى وعلاقته بمخلوقاته وكونه، وذلك  بالإيمان المطلق بالله تعالى وتوحيده في ألوهيته وربوبيته وأسمائه وصفاته،  والإيمان بسائر أركان الإيمان، وهو الإيمان بملائكة الله وكتبه رسله واليوم  الآخر والقدر خيره وشره، التي جاء ذكرها في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه ﷺ،  يقول تبارك وتعالى: {آمَنَ  الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ ۚ كُلٌّ  آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّن رُّسُلِهِ ۚ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا ۖ  غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ}(1).*



*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام في حديث جبريل عليه السلام: «الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وبالقدر خيره وشره«(2)*

*فإن  اعتقد الإنسان بهذه الأركان اعتقادًا صحيحًا، وتمثلت آثارها في جميع مناحي  الحياة، فإنه قد حصل على الاستقامة العقدية إن شاء الله تعالى، أما إذا  اختلطت مع إيمانه بتلك الأركان تصورات أخرى، وظن في غير الله تعالى النفع  والضر، أو قدّم وسائط من البشر أو الشجر أو الكواكب لتقربه إلى الله تعالى،  أو يخبره عن الغيب، فإنه يسير في ظلمات الضلال، ويدخل في قضية الشرك  والندية مع الله تعالى، وبذلك فإن الاستقامة بعيدة عن واقعه العقدي.*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ*

*(1) [البقرة: 285]*


*(2) [مسند أحمد: 1/106]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(21)


*

*ثانيًا: الاستقامة في العبادة
*
*إذا  استقام الإنسان عقديًا، وصار لديه يقينًا بأركان الإيمان الستة، فإن هذه  الاستقامة وهذا اليقين الصحيح يؤثر على سلوكه العملي، وينعكس على واقعه، في  عباداته وعلاقاته مع الناس، فالاستقامة في العقيدة هي التصور الصحيح  والاستقامة في العبادة هي ترجمة هذا التصور إلى واقع ملموس، من خلال وظيفة  الإنسان التي كلفه الله بها في الأرض وهي استخلافه وعبادته، لقوله جل ذكره:  {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}(1)،  وأجلى صور الاستقامة في العبادة هي أداء أركان الإسلام من صلاة وصيام  وزكاة وحج، لأنها تعدّ سنام العبادات جميعها، وهي الثمرة الأولى لاستقامة  العقيدة، لأن من أهم مقتضيات استقامة العقيدة أن هذا الإله الذي خلق كل شيء  فأحسن خلقه، وبعث مع كل مخلوق رزقه، وبيده مقاليد أمور الكون، وإليه  معادها، إن هذا الإله هو الوحيد الذي يستحق العبودية، ويستحق أن توجه إليه  الأعمال، فثمَّة علاقة وطيدة بين استقامتي العقيدة والعبادة، يقول تبارك  وتعالى: {قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ}(2).*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*
*(1) [الذاريات: 56]*
*(2) [الأنعام: 162]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(22)

*

*ثالثًا: الاستقامة في التشريع
*

*أما  الاستقامة في التشريع فتعني التحاكم إلى منهج الله تعالى في جميع العلاقات  والمعاملات، ابتداء من علاقة الإنسان مع أسرته في بيته وانتهاء بعلاقته مع  القضايا المصيرية الكبرى، وإن الحياد عن هذا المنهج والتحاكم إلى غيره  يعدّ خرقًا عقديًا خطيرًا يجلب غضب الله تعالى وسخطه على الناس، لأن  التحاكم إلى غير منهج الله تعالى يدل على وجود منهج وقانون أفضل وأصلح منه،  وإن الاعتقاد بهذا يعد كفرًا واضحًا، لذا جاء التحذير الإلهي للأمة من  مغبة اللجوء إلى تشريع آخر، أو التحاكم إلى قوانين بشرية ظالمة، وأنه لا  سبيل لهم ولا اختيار إلا التحاكم إلى كتاب الله وسنة نبيه ﷺ، يقول تبارك  وتعالى: {فَلَا  وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّىٰ يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ  ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِّمَّا قَضَيْتَ  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا}(1).*

*ويقول أيضًا: {وَمَا  كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ  أَمْرًا أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ ۗ وَمَن يَعْصِ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُّبِينًا}(2)*

*ففي  ظل هذا التشريع الرباني تتحقق العدالة والمساواة بأجلى صورها، لأن الناس  سواسية أمام حكم الله، فلا يستثني هذا الحكم أحدًا مهما بلغ من الجاه  والمكانة والنسب بين قومه، فيجلس في الخصومات الغني مع الفقير، والسيد مع  عبده، والأمير مع مأموره، والتاريخ الإسلامي حافل بأحداث وصور رائعة تعبر  عن قوة هذا التشريع الرباني وقوة قضاته وكيف أن أكابر الناس وساداتهم كانوا  يرضخون ويضعفون أمام حكمه وقضائه.*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ*

*(1) [النساء: 65]*

*(2) [الأحزاب: 36]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(23)


*

*رابعًا: الاستقامة في الأخلاق*


*إن  الاستقامة الخُلقية تعني تلك الخوالج والمشاعر الوجدانية الطيبة التي  تدغدغ النفس الإنسانية، وتزكيها وتملؤها بكل معاني الخير من حب وإيثار وعفة  وتعاون وإحسان وغيرها، ثم تتحول تلك الوجدانيات إلى ترجمة واقعية يعبّر  عنها سلوك الإنسان مع ربه ومع نفسه ومع الناس من حوله.* 

*وعلى  نقيض الاستقامة الخلقية يوجد الانحراف الخُلقي، الذي هو نتاج الوسوسة  الشيطانية التي تغذي النفس الإنسانية بالخبائث والشرور، فتتحول هذه النفس  إلى مرتع خصب للمعاصي والمنكرات التي تترجم إلى واقع عملي تتجسد في سلوك  الإنسان وحركة جوارحه. * 

*من أجل ذلك كان من أهم المبادئ التي جاء الرسول ﷺ لإرسائها في الأرض هو تثبيت دعائم الأخلاق في واقع الناس، حيث يقول: «إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق»(1)، كما جاء الثناء الإلهي لرسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في الآية الكريمة  {وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَىٰ خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ}(2).*

*وهذا  يدل على أن الاستقامة الخُلقية لها شأن عظيم في حياة الناس، وأنها مقياس  أساس لمعرفة حضارة أية أمة أو انحطاطها، وهو ما عبّر عنه الشاعر بقوله:*

*وإنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت *** فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا*

*وإن  من أهم العوامل التي تمرن النفس على اكتساب الاستقامة الخلقية، هي  العبادات التي تمثل حبل التواصل مع الخالق جلّ وعلا، فالصلوات الخمس التي  يقف الإنسان فيها بين يدي الله تعالى، ويبدأ بالتحميد والثناء، والاستعانة  به في الحياة، ومن ثم الدعاء بالاستقامة العامة في الدنيا والآخرة، استقامة  في العقيدة واستقامة في العبادة والأخلاق بقوله  {اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ}(3)،  فضلاً عن الأذكار الأخرى من تسبيح وتكبير وتعظيم، وكذلك العبادات التي  تزكي النفوس وتقوّم الجوارح على صنوف الخير، كالصيام والزكاة والحج،  والإنفاق في سبيل الله وغيرها، كلها تعين المسلم على تأسيس الدعامات  الخلقية لديه.*

*لذا جاء في شأن الصلاة: {إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَىٰ عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنكَرِ ۗ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ}(4)، وجاء في شأن الزكاة: {خُذْ  مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِم بِهَا وَصَلِّ  عَلَيْهِمْ ۖ إِنَّ صَلَاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَّهُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ}(5)، وجاء في شأن الصيام: «وإذا كان يوم صوم يوم أحدكم، فلا يرفث ولا يصخب، فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله فليقل: إني امرؤ صائم»(6)، وجاء في شأن الحج: {الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَّعْلُومَاتٌ ۚ فَمَن فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلَا رَفَثَ وَلَا فُسُوقَ وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ}(7)، وغيرها من النصوص كثير.*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ*

*(1) أخرجه مالك في الموطأ (2/904، رقم 1609)*

*(2) [القلم: 4]*

*(3) [الفاتحة: 6]*

*(4) [العنكبوت: 45]*

*(5) [التوبة: 103]*

*(6) أخرجه البخاري (ص306، رقم 1904)*

*(7) [البقرة: 197]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(24)


*
*خامسًا: الاستقامة في التعامل مع الناس بالعدل والإحسان*

*تظهر  حقيقة الاستقامة وصدقها من خلال التعامل مع الناس والاختلاط معهم، وذلك  بالاستناد على ركيزتين أساسيتين هما العدل والإحسان، يقول الله تعالى: {إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالْإِحْسَانِ وَإِيتَاءِ ذِي الْقُرْبَىٰ  وَيَنْهَىٰ عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنكَرِ وَالْبَغْيِ ۚ يَعِظُكُمْ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ}(1).*
*أما العدل:  فيكون في الرؤية الشاملة لأصناف الناس وأجناسهم، بحيث لا يتفاضل أحد على  أحد إلا بما يتميزون به من الدين والأخلاق، وأما بالنسبة للحقوق والواجبات  فإن جميع الناس مشتركون فيها، المسلم وغيره لقوله تعالى: {وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَىٰ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا ۚ اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ}(2).*
*أما الإحسان:  فهو مراقبة الإنسان نفسه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، وهو قمة الأدب مع الله تعالى  وأوامره، وهو ما عبّر عنه رسول الله ﷺ في حديث جبريل حين سأله عن الإحسان  فقال: «أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك«(3).*
*وبناء  على ذلك يتحدد سلوك الإنسان وانطلاقته في الحياة مع شرائح المجتمع جميعًا،  مع الأسرة في البيت سواء كان بين الزوجين أنفسهما، أو بين الوالدين  والأبناء، وكذلك العلاقات القائمة مع الأقارب والجيران، وسائر طيوف المجتمع  المسلمين منهم وغير المسلمين.*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*
*(1) [النحل: 90]*
*(2) [المائدة: 8]*
*(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص12، رقم 50)
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(25)


*

*خامسًا: الاستقامة في التعامل مع الناس بالعدل والإحسان*
*تظهر  حقيقة الاستقامة وصدقها من خلال التعامل مع الناس والاختلاط معهم، وذلك  بالاستناد على ركيزتين أساسيتين هما العدل والإحسان، يقول الله تعالى: {إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالْإِحْسَانِ وَإِيتَاءِ ذِي الْقُرْبَىٰ  وَيَنْهَىٰ عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنكَرِ وَالْبَغْيِ ۚ يَعِظُكُمْ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ}(1).*
*أما العدل:  فيكون في الرؤية الشاملة لأصناف الناس وأجناسهم، بحيث لا يتفاضل أحد على  أحد إلا بما يتميزون به من الدين والأخلاق، وأما بالنسبة للحقوق والواجبات  فإن جميع الناس مشتركون فيها، المسلم وغيره لقوله تعالى: {وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَىٰ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا ۚ اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ}(2).*
*أما الإحسان:  فهو مراقبة الإنسان نفسه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، وهو قمة الأدب مع الله تعالى  وأوامره، وهو ما عبّر عنه رسول الله ﷺ في حديث جبريل حين سأله عن الإحسان  فقال: «أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك«(3).*
*وبناء  على ذلك يتحدد سلوك الإنسان وانطلاقته في الحياة مع شرائح المجتمع جميعًا،  مع الأسرة في البيت سواء كان بين الزوجين أنفسهما، أو بين الوالدين  والأبناء، وكذلك العلاقات القائمة مع الأقارب والجيران، وسائر طيوف المجتمع  المسلمين منهم وغير المسلمين.*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*
*(1) [النحل: 90]*
*(2) [المائدة: 8]*
*(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص12، رقم 50)
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(25)

*
*سادسًا: الاستقامة في الدعوة إلى الله*
*الاستقامة  ضرورة دعوية، يتوقف عليها نجاح الدعوة وفشلها، فإن أي انحراف أو خروج عن  مسار الاستقامة بالنسبة للدعاة والمؤسسات الدعوية، يحدث خللاً وزعزعة  في  المسيرة الدعوية وحال المدعوين، لأن غالب الناس يظنون في دعاتهم ومصلحيهم  الخير والاستقامة، ويعدّونهم القدوة العملية لهم في الحياة، فإذا أحسوا  خلاف ذلك، ووجدوا تناقض الأعمال مع الأقوال عندهم، فإن تلك الصورة الحسنة  والقدوة المثلى ستنقلب إلى عكسها، وإن قنوات الاستقبال عند المدعويين ستتجه  إلى مصادر أخرى، وعندها تكون الطامة والوبال على الطرفين، الدعاة  والمدعويين.*
*من  أجل ذلك أمر الله تعالى دعاة دينه وأتباعه باتخاذ أسلم الوسائل وأحكمها  والتحدث إلى الناس بأجمل العبارات وألطفها، وتطبيق ذلك على أنفسهم قبل  إلزام الآخرين بها، يقول الله تعالى: {وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِّمَّن دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ}(1).*
*وبالمقابل  حذّرهم من الزلل في دروب الغواية والهوى، في التعاطي مع مبادئ هذا الدين  التي يدعون الناس إليها، من مخالفة العمل للقول أو الدعوة إلى أشياء  تناقضها أفعالهم وسلوكياتهم اليومية، يقول الله تعالى: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ . كَبُرَ  مَقْتًا عِندَ اللَّهِ أَن تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ}(2).*
*وبناء على هذا، فالاستقامة في الدعوة تعني استقامة الداعية على منهج الله في سلوكه الخاص، وفي منهاج دعوته وطريقته فيها.*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

*(1) [فصلت: 33]*
*(2) [الصف: 2-3]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(26)

*

*آثار الاستقامة (1-2)*
*للاستقامة  آثار عظيمة ونتائج جمة، يلمسها الإنسان المستقيم قبل أي شخص، ويعيش عمره  كله في ظلال معانيها السامية التي تجاوزه لتشمل المجتمع والأمة بأسرها، ومن  أهم تلك النتائج والآثار ما يلي:*
*1-  الاطمئنان القلبي:*

*إذا  استقام الإنسان مع الله تعالى وسار على دينه ونهجه في الأوامر والنواهي،  فإنه يكسب سعادة روحية واطمئنانًا نفسيًا في جميع الأوقات، لإحساسه بأنه في  ميدان العمل وأداء المهمة التي أوكلها الله إليه، فهو يسير بنور الله  تعالى لا يخشى الظلمات التي قد تعتريه في الطريق، ولا يخشى وساوس الشيطان  وهمزاته بتخويفه من الفقر أو المرض أو المخاطر الأخرى التي يُبتلى بها  الإنسان، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {أَفَمَن  شَرَحَ اللَّهُ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ فَهُوَ عَلَىٰ نُورٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ  ۚ فَوَيْلٌ لِّلْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُم مِّن ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ۚ أُولَٰئِكَ  فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ}(1).{هُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِيَزْدَادُوا إِيمَانًا مَّعَ إِيمَانِهِمْ}(2).*
*بل يشعر الإنسان حينها أن رحمة الله قريبة منه تلقي في روعه السكينة والرضى، في الشدة والرخاء، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «عجبًا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله خير وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن، إن أصابته سرّاء شكر فكان خيرًا له، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرًا له«*
*(3)*
*2-  تحقيق عبودية الله في الأرض:*
*ومن أعظم آثار الاستقامة أن الله تعالى يحفظ هذا الدين لأهله إلى يوم القيامة  {إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ}(4)،  كما يسهل عليهم أداء فرائضه وإقامة أحكامه وتشريعاته، ودعوة الناس إليه،  وبذلك يتحقق مبدأ العبودية لله تعالى في أرضه، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَعَدَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِن  قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَىٰ لَهُمْ  وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُم مِّن بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا ۚ يَعْبُدُونَنِي لَا  يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئًا ۚ وَمَن كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَٰلِكَ فَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ  الْفَاسِقُونَ}(5).*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*
*(1) [الزمر: 22]*
*(2) [الفتح: 4]*
*(3) أخرجه مسلم (ص1295، رقم 2999)*
*(4) [الحجر: 9]*
*(5) [النور: 55]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(26)

*

*آثار الاستقامة (2-2)*

*3- الاستقرار والإنتاج:* 

*ومن  آثار الاستقامة على واقع الناس ومعايشهم أنها سبب في نزول الخير والبركة،  وأنه جل وعلا يغدق على الأمة المستقيمة القائمة على شرع الله تعالى النعم  المتوالية في كل شيء، في الأمن والاستقرار وسعة الأرزاق، وبركة الأوقات،  وكذلك تقدم الأمة في شتى المجالات والميادين، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَلَوْ  أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَىٰ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِم  بَرَكَاتٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَٰكِن كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُم  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ}(1).*

*وقد ربط الله تعالى صراحة بين الاستقامة وحصول الخير في الآية الكريمة: {وَأَن لَّوِ اسْتَقَامُوا عَلَى الطَّرِيقَةِ لَأَسْقَيْنَاهُ  م مَّاءً غَدَقًا}(2).*

*وكما يربط جل ذكره بين الاستقامة وحصول الخير فإنه يربط بينها وبين تكفير الخطايا والذنوب ودخول الجنة، كما في قوله جل ثناؤه: {وَلَوْ  أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأَدْخَلْنَا  هُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ . وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِم  مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ لَأَكَلُوا مِن فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِن تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِم ۚ  مِّنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ مُّقْتَصِدَةٌ ۖ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا  يَعْمَلُونَ}(3).*

*ثم  إن الاستقامة تدفع صاحبها للعمل بجد وإخلاص في أي مكان كان، في البيت أو  المدرسة أو الشارع أو المصنع أو المتجر، وهذا يؤثر بصورة إيجابية على نوعية  الإنتاج المتعلق بطبيعة العمل، سواء كان نتاجًا فكريًا أو صناعيًا أو  زراعيًا أو تقنيًا، لأن جميعها يصب في صالح الأمة وتفوقها المادي والمعيشي.*
*4- تحقيق الخيرية:* 

*إن  مفهوم الخير مفهوم واسع يشمل خصالاً كثيرة، وقد حددها الله تعالى في كل ما  أمر به ونهى عنه، فأي إنسان أو أية أمة أخذت بهذه الخصال تدخل ضمن هذا  المفهوم، ومن تلك الخصال الاستقامة، فإذا ما وجدت هذه الخصلة في أي واقع  فإنها تضفي عليه صفة الخيرية، لذا وصف الله تعالى المؤمنين الصادقين بهذه  الصفة بقوله: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُولَٰئِكَ هُمْ خَيْرُ الْبَرِيَّةِ}(4).*

*ومن  أجل ذلك عدّ الله تعالى هذه الأمة بأنها خير الأمم لأنها عرفت دين ربها  وسارت عليه، وبذلت في سبيله الأموال والدماء، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ}(5).*
*5- العزة والنصر والقوة والغلبة:*

*إن  صدق التعامل مع الله تعالى في السراء والضراء، وفي السر والعلن، وصدق  التوكل عليه والاستعانة به لا من غير سواه، وأداء الفرائض والواجبات كما  يريدها الله تعالى، يمنح الأمة النصر والتمكين والغلبة والقوة، لقوله  تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ}(6).*

*وبالمقابل  فإن الحياد عن الصراط المستقيم، واللجوء إلى غير الله تعالى، واتباع الهوى  وترك الفروض والواجبات، والتكالب على الدنيا، سبب في هوان الأمة وذلها  وضعفها وتحكم الأعداء بها، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إذا تبايعتم بالعينة وأخذتم أذناب البقر ورضيتم بالزرع وتركتم الجهاد سلط الله عليكم ذلاًّ لا ينزعه حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم«(7).*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ*
*(1) [الأعراف: 96]*
*(2) [الجن: 16]*
*(3) [المائدة: 65-66]*
*(4) [البينة: 7]*
*(5) [آل عمران: 110]*
*(6) [ محمد: 7]*
*(7) أخرجه أبو داود (ص501، رقم 3462)* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(28)

*

*الاستقامة والمرض النفسي*

*من  فضل الله تعالى أن أهم ما يشرح صدر المؤمن، ويضفي عليه السكينة – كما سبق –  استقامته الحقة على شرع الله تعالى، واتباعه لهدي نبيه ﷺ، فهذا من أهم  العناصر للطمأنينة والسكينة، وعدم القلق والاضطراب والشكوك والأوهام.
*

*وحتى  تؤتي الاستقامة أكلها مع شرائح المجتمع عامة والمريض النفسي خاصة، لا بد  من بعض الإجراءات أو اتباع بعض التوجيهات، للتغلب على الأمراض النفسية  وتخفيف وطأتها على الإنسان المريض، ومن تلك التوجيهات – وهي جزئيات  الاستقامة – لكن ينص عليها بخصوصها:*



*1-   الثقة بالله تعالى:*

*وذلك  باللجوء إليه وحده بالدعاء وتقديم الطاعات بين يديه، والثقة المطلقة أنه  هو الشافي الأول والأخير، وأنه الذي بيده مقاليد الأمور، فلا يتحرك ساكن،  ولا يسكن متحرك إلا بأمره، والكون كله بقضبته، وأنه على كل شيء قدير، ثم  أنه هو الذي ابتلى عبده بالمرض وهو الذي يشفيه، لقوله تبارك وتعالى: {وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ}(1).*

*والله تعالى عند حسن ظن عبده به، فلا يسيء العبد الظن بربه فيتعب ويشفى، ومن ثم يطول المرض أو ربما لا يبرأ منه أبدًا.*



*2-التفاؤل وتقوية الإرادة:*

*إن  المرض ابتلاء من الله تعالى، وهو حالة ضعف يصيب الإنسان، وبالتالي فإن هذه  الحالة تحتاج إلى الصبر وقوة في الإرادة، والابتعاد عن كل ما يحدث اليأس  أو القنوط من رحمة الله تعالى بالشفاء، فإن الصبر على المرض يعدّ نصف  العلاج، وإن الصابرين والمتفائلين لديهم قابلية الشفاء أكثر من غيرهم، يقول  تبارك وتعالى: {وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ ۖ إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ}(2).*



*3-   التداوي:*

*ولا  بد للمريض النفسي وغير النفسي، أن يأخذ بالعلاج ويتناول الدواء الذي يصفه  الطبيب المختص إلى جانب قراءة القرآن والدعاء، ما دام هذا الدواء مباحًا  وغير محرم، ويعدّ هذا من باب الأخذ بالأسباب، ولكي يتحقق مفهوم التوكل  بالمعنى الصحيح، ثم إن النبي ﷺ يقول بصريح العبارة: «يا عباد الله تداووا فإن الله لم يضع داء إلا وضع له شفاء أو قال دواء إلا داء واحدا قالوا يا رسول الله وما هو قال الهرم«(3).*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ*

*(1) [الشعراء: 80]*

*(2) [يوسف: 87]*

*(3) أخرجه الترمذي (ص 469-470، رقم 2038)
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(29)

*

*مناهج وسلوكيات خاطئة*

*وأخيرًا  لا بد من الإشارة إلى بعض السلوكيات التي تخل بالاستقامة مع الله تعالى،  فتخرجها عن مسارها الصحيح، وتأخذ بصاحبها إلى دروب مظلمة ومستنقعات آسنة،  وتزيد من شقائه ومرضه في الحياة فضلاً عن سخط الله تعالى وعذابه يوم  القيامة، ومن تلك الانحرافات:*

*1-   اللجوء إلى السحرة والمشعوذين والكهّان والدجّالين:*

*ربما  يصيب مفهوم الاستقامة عند الإنسان في عقيدته التي هي سنام أمره ومناط قبول  عمله من عبادات وطاعات، لأن الخلل الذي يصيب العقيدة يفسد جميع ما يترتب  عليه من أعمال، ومن الأمور التي تفسد العقيدة وتخل بها هو التخلي عن الله  تعالى وكتابه وسنة نبيه ﷺ في الأمراض لا سيما النفسية منها، ومن ثم اللجوء  إلى المشعوذين والسحرة ليبرأهم ويشفيهم مما هم فيه، وهو تحوّل خطير في  عقيدة الإنسان، حين يستبدل ما عند الله تعالى وهو الذي يُمرض ويشفي وهو  القوي العزيز، إلى ما عند غيره من العبيد الضعفاء الذين لا يستطيعون ضرًا  ولا نفعًا، ومن أجل ذلك جاءت التحذيرات الكثيرة من تجنب هذا المسلك الذي  يؤدي بصاحبه إلى الهلاك والخسران، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من أتى كاهنًا أو عرافًا فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد ﷺ«(1).*

*وتصور  – أخي القارئ – أن هذا الكاهن أو الساحر لو كان صادقًا لنفع نفسه، فهل  يتجه إلى نفع غيره وهو لم يستطع أن يقدم لنفسه سوى الذلة والهوان لمستخدميه  من الجن.*

*2-  الاعتراض على حكم الله تعالى:*

*من  السلوكيات التي تحيد بالاستقامة عن مسارها، اعتراض الإنسان على حكم ربه  وقدره حين ابتلاه بحال معينة، من مرض أو فقر أو عجز أو أية مصيبة أخرى،  فيتضجر من الحال ويتأفف منها بصورة دائمة، ويكثر من الشكوى إلى العباد،  وربما يتلفظ بألفاظ تخدش عقيدته، متجاهلاً حقيقة الابتلاء الذي هو جزء من  سنة الله تعالى في كونه، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا ۚ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ}(2).*

*3-    التشكيك في شرع الله تعالى:*

*إن  مداخل الشيطان على النفس كثيرة ومتنوعة، وأحد هذه المداخل عندما يصيب  الإنسان بلاء أو مرض، ثم تطول  الفترة دون جدوى للخلاص والشفاء، فحينها يجد  الشيطان فرصة مناسبة للولوج إلى نفس المبتلى لينفث فيها من همزاته  ونزغاته، لا سيما إذا أخذ المبتلى ببعض الأسباب للخروج من أزمته، فيوسوس  إليه الشيطان أين نتيجة دعواتك الطويلة وقراءتك للقرآن وأنت لا تزال تعاني  المشكلة نفسها، فيثير هذا النفث في نفس المبتلى ريبًا وتشكيكًا في شرع الله  تعالى، لا سيما أولئك الذين لم يتمكن الإيمان من قلوبهم، فيتأثرون بأضعف  المؤثرات الشيطانية، وينقادون بكل سهولة وراء ما يملي عليهم شياطينهم من  الشبهات.*

*فإن الأولى لهؤلاء الناس أن يلجؤوا إلى الله تعالى في بداية الأمر ويسدوا وساوس الشيطان من كل منفذ، لقوله تبارك وتعالى: {وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ ۚ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ}(3).  لأن المصيبة لن تنتهي بهذا التشكيك وإن الشيطان لن يزيدهم إلا بلاء  وهلاكًا، ثم ما يلبث أن ينفر منهم حين تأتي الطامة فيتنكر لأتباعه  وأوليائه، يقول الله تعالى: {وَقَالَ  الشَّيْطَانُ لَمَّا قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ  الْحَقِّ وَوَعَدتُّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ ۖ وَمَا كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُم  مِّن سُلْطَانٍ إِلَّا أَن دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي ۖ فَلَا  تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُوا أَنفُسَكُم ۖ مَّا أَنَا بِمُصْرِخِكُمْ وَمَا  أَنتُم بِمُصْرِخِيَّ ۖ إِنِّي كَفَرْتُ بِمَا أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ مِن قَبْلُ ۗ  إِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}(4).*

*4-  اليأس والقنوط:*

*عندما  يعتقد الإنسان أن منافذ الخلاص من المصيبة قد سدّت في وجهه، فيخبره الطبيب  أنه لا يوجد دواء لمرضه، أو تقع عليه خسارة مالية، ونحو ذلك فيجد نفسه –  فيما يظن – مضطرًا إلى اللجوء إلى الأساليب الشيطانية من سحر ودجل وخرافة،  فيحيد عن منهج الله تعالى الذي أمره جل وعلا بالاستقامة عليه، فيسرع  الهرولة إليهم، فلا يجد إلا الشقاء والخسارة المالية، ومن ثم يقع في اليأس  والقنوط من رحمة الله تعالى، فيفتح بابًا عظيمًا للشيطان فيزيده يأسًا  وقنوطًا، حتى يشك في قدرة المولى جل وعلا على حل مشكلته، فتتوالى الأسئلة  على ذهنه لِمَ يُقدر عليّ ذلك؟ وما بال غيري في حالة أخرى؟ إلى آخر تلك  الأسئلة التي قد يخرج بها من الملة والعياذ بالله.*

*وبناء على ذلك من أهم خطوات الاستقامة ومعالمها: عدم اليأس والقنوط، واستشعار أن فرج الله قريب، يتذكر دائمًا قول الله تعالى: {فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا . إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا}(5)، وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في وصيته لابن عمه ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: «واعلم أن في الصبر على ما تكره خيرًا كثيرًا، وأن النصر مع الصبر، وأن الفرج مع الكرب، وأن مع العسر يسرا»(6)، وقول الشاعر:*

*ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها ***فرجت وكنت أظنها لا تفرج*

*وليعلم  أنه مع اليأس لا ينفع الدواء، إذ أن المناعة النفسية تكون ضعيفة، فلنجدد  استقامتنا الحقيقية حتى لا تخدش فتتأثر أهم أسس النفسية السوية.*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*(1) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 429، رقم 9532)*
*(2) [الملك: 2]*
*(3) [الأعراف: 200]
*
*(4) [إبراهيم: 22]*

*(5) [الشرح: 5-6]*
*(6) أخرجه أحمد (1/307، رقم 2804)*


*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(30)

*

*إخلاص الأعمال لله تعالى*

*من  أهم أسس النفسية السوية، وبنائها المتماسك: الإخلاص في التعامل مع الله  سبحانه، وصدق التوجه إليه، ولذا؛ نبسط الكلام هنا عن الإخلاص من هذا الوجه.*

*مفهوم الإخلاص:*

*الإخلاص في اللغة: كلمة الإخلاص: كلمة التوحيد، وسورة الإخلاص: {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ}(1).*

*وفي  الاصطلاح: أن يقصد العبد بقوله وفعله مرضاة الله تعالى تنفيذًا لأوامره  واجتنابًا لنواهيه، دون النظر في ذلك إلى مغنم أو سمعة أو جاه أو لقب. وهو  أمر خفي تكتنفه النفس الإنسانية لا يطلع عليه غير الله تعالى، الذي خلق هذه  النفس ويعلم ما توسوس بها وما تجول فيها من خير أو شر.* 

*أما النية فهو تمييز العمل، والقصد به وجه الله تعالى.*

*وبذلك يكون الإخلاص هو الشطر الثاني من النية، أي أنه جزء منها.*


*يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرء ما نوى«(2).*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ*

*(1) المعجم الوسيط 1/249*

*(2) سبق تخريجه
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(31)

*
مدار قبول الأعمال على الإخلاص

إذا  كان المقصد والدافع إلى أي قول أو عمل أو اتخاذ أي نمط من الحركة في  الحياة يبتغي به صاحبه وجه الله تعالى فإن ذلك يحقق معنى الإخلاص ويعدّ  صاحبه من المخلصين لله تعالى، وهو الأمر الذي أشار إليه الله تعالى في  كتابه المبين في مواطن كثيرة، منها:

قوله تعالى: {وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ}(1) وقوله: {فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَّهُ الدِّينَ}(2) وقوله: {قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ}(3).

وقوله جل ذكره: {إِنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَن تَجِدَ  لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا . إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَاعْتَصَمُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ لِلَّهِ فَأُولَٰئِكَ مَعَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ۖ وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا}(4).

وكذلك  فإن رسول الله ﷺ كان يعلّم الصحابة حقيقة الإخلاص والعمل لله تعالى في  كثير من المواقف والأحداث، ليتجنبوا الاغترار بالشكل والصورة التي لا تعبر  عن حقيقة الشيء وكنهه، وأولى هذه التوجيهات يتمثل في الحديث المشهور بين  المسلمين: «إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرء ما نوى«(5).


وفي هذا الحديث القول الفصل بين ما يكون لله وما يكون لغيره.

ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم وأموالكم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم وأعمالكم«(6).

عن أبي موسى قال: جاء رجل إلى النبي ﷺ فقال: الرجل يقاتل حمية ويقاتل شجاعة ويقاتل رياء فأي ذلك في سبيل الله ؟ قال: «من قاتل لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا فهو في سبيل الله«(7).

*     *     *

ثم  إنه عليه الصلاة والسلام علّق الإخلاص لله وحده دون سواه وجعله من معالم  الإيمان وتمامه، لأنه يعبّر عن اليقين المطلق بالله سبحانه وتعالى وأنه  المعبود الذي يستحق أن توجه إليه الأعمال والأقوال، من أمر ونهي، وحب وبغض،  يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من أحب لله وأبغض لله وأعطى لله ومنع لله فقد استكمل الإيمان«(8).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

(1) [البينة: 5]

(2) [الزمر: 2]

(3) [الأنعام: 162]

(4) [النساء: 145-146]


(5) سبق تخريجه

(6) أخرجه مسلم (ص1124، رقم 6542) 

(7) أخرجه البخاري (ص1285، رقم 7458)

(8) أخرجه أبو داود (ص661، رقم 4681)

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(32)

*

*منطلق البحث في هذه الشعيرة (الإخلاص)*

*وأما  منطلق هذا البحث فهو الحديث الطويل الذي يتحدث فيه النبي ﷺ عن أهمية  الإخلاص في الأعمال والأقوال في الحياة الدنيا، فضلاً عن جزائه الأوفى عند  الله تعالى يوم تقوم الأشهاد، وهو حديث الرهط الثلاثة الذين آواهم الغار:*
*قال عَبْدَ الله بْنَ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله ﷺ يَقُول:ُ «انْطَلَقَ  ثَلَاثَةُ رَهْطٍ مِمَّنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ حَتَّى أَوَوْا الْمَبِيتَ  إِلَى غَارٍ فَدَخَلُوهُ فَانْحَدَرَتْ صَخْرَةٌ مِنْ الْجَبَلِ فَسَدَّتْ  عَلَيْهِمْ الْغَارَ فَقَالُوا إِنَّهُ لَا يُنْجِيكُمْ مِنْ هَذِهِ  الصَّخْرَةِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَدْعُوا الله بِصَالِحِ أَعْمَالِكُمْ فَقَالَ  رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ اللَّهُمَّ كَانَ لِي أَبَوَانِ شَيْخَانِ كَبِيرَانِ  وَكُنْتُ لَا أَغْبِقُ قَبْلَهُمَا أَهْلًا وَلَا مَالًا فَنَأَى بِي فِي  طَلَبِ شَيْءٍ يَوْمًا فَلَمْ أُرِحْ عَلَيْهِمَا حَتَّى نَامَا فَحَلَبْتُ  لَهُمَا غَبُوقَهُمَا فَوَجَدْتُهُمَا نَائِمَيْنِ وَكَرِهْتُ أَنْ  أَغْبِقَ قَبْلَهُمَا أَهْلًا أَوْ مَالًا فَلَبِثْتُ وَالْقَدَحُ عَلَى  يَدَيَّ أَنْتَظِرُ اسْتِيقَاظَهُمَ  ا حَتَّى بَرَقَ الْفَجْرُ  فَاسْتَيْقَظَا فَشَرِبَا غَبُوقَهُمَا اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كُنْتُ فَعَلْتُ  ذَلِكَ ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِكَ فَفَرِّجْ عَنَّا مَا نَحْنُ فِيهِ مِنْ هَذِهِ  الصَّخْرَةِ فَانْفَرَجَتْ شَيْئًا لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ الْخُرُوجَ قَالَ  النَّبِيُّ ﷺ وَقَالَ الْآخَرُ اللَّهُمَّ كَانَتْ لِي بِنْتُ عَمٍّ  كَانَتْ أَحَبَّ النَّاسِ إِلَيَّ فَأَرَدْتُهَا عَنْ نَفْسِهَا  فَامْتَنَعَتْ مِنِّي حَتَّى أَلَمَّتْ بِهَا سَنَةٌ مِنْ السِّنِينَ  فَجَاءَتْنِي فَأَعْطَيْتُهَا عِشْرِينَ وَمِائَةَ دِينَارٍ عَلَى أَنْ  تُخَلِّيَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ نَفْسِهَا فَفَعَلَتْ حَتَّى إِذَا قَدَرْتُ  عَلَيْهَا قَالَتْ لَا أُحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَفُضَّ الْخَاتَمَ إِلَّا  بِحَقِّهِ فَتَحَرَّجْتُ مِنْ الْوُقُوعِ عَلَيْهَا فَانْصَرَفْتُ عَنْهَا  وَهِيَ أَحَبُّ النَّاسِ إِلَيَّ وَتَرَكْتُ الذَّهَبَ الَّذِي  أَعْطَيْتُهَا اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كُنْتُ فَعَلْتُ ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِكَ  فَافْرُجْ عَنَّا مَا نَحْنُ فِيهِ فَانْفَرَجَتْ الصَّخْرَةُ غَيْرَ  أَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ الْخُرُوجَ مِنْهَا قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ﷺ  وَقَالَ الثَّالِثُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي اسْتَأْجَرْتُ أُجَرَاءَ  فَأَعْطَيْتُهُم  ْ أَجْرَهُمْ غَيْرَ رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ تَرَكَ الَّذِي لَهُ  وَذَهَبَ فَثَمَّرْتُ أَجْرَهُ حَتَّى كَثُرَتْ مِنْهُ الْأَمْوَالُ  فَجَاءَنِي بَعْدَ حِينٍ فَقَالَ يَا عَبْدَ الله أَدِّ إِلَيَّ أَجْرِي  فَقُلْتُ لَهُ كُلُّ مَا تَرَى مِنْ أَجْرِكَ مِنْ الْإِبِلِ وَالْبَقَرِ  وَالْغَنَمِ وَالرَّقِيقِ فَقَالَ يَا عَبْدَ الله لَا تَسْتَهْزِئُ بِي  فَقُلْتُ إِنِّي لَا أَسْتَهْزِئُ بِكَ فَأَخَذَهُ كُلَّهُ فَاسْتَاقَهُ  فَلَمْ يَتْرُكْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا اللَّهُمَّ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ فَعَلْتُ ذَلِكَ  ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِكَ فَافْرُجْ عَنَّا مَا نَحْنُ فِيهِ فَانْفَرَجَتْ  الصَّخْرَةُ فَخَرَجُوا يَمْشُونَ«(1).*
*في  هذا الحديث بيان وتذكير للأمة عن أصل العلاقة التي تربط العبد بربه  وخالقه، وأنها تدخل في كثير من الأحيان في عملية المد والجزر، بين قوة في  الإيمان وضعف فيه، بين الصفاء الذي يسدل على النفس السكينة والهدوء وبين  الغبش الذي يغيم النفس فيجعلها مرتعًا للوساوس والاضطرابات، إن هذا الأصل  يبقى حقيقة في نفس الإنسان ما دامت العلاقة قائمة بينه وبين ربه، وإن غشيها  فتور أو ضعف، وهذا الأصل هو الإقرار بتوحيد الله تعالى وأنه لا معبود  سواه، وأنه الفرد الأحد الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء، وأنه الصمد الذي لا يُقصد  في الكون سواه.*
*حتى  المشركين في الجاهليات الأولى قبل الإسلام، كان عندهم هذا الاعتقاد في  النوازل والمخاطر التي تحدق بهم، وكانت دعواتهم إلى الله وحده من غير وسيط  أو صنم، لكنهم سرعان ما كان الشيطان يغشيهم وينسيهم تلك الصعاب بعد نزوحها،  فيرجعون إلى أصنامهم وأحجارهم، قال الله تعالى: {فَإِذَا  رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ  فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ}(2).*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ*
*(1) أخرجه البخاري (ص362، رقم 2272)*
*(2) [العنكبوت: 65]
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(33)

*الأعمال المنقذة بسبب الإخلاص:
وفي  هذا الحديث يقدم الرهط الثلاثة: ثلاثة أعمال كانت خالصة لله تعالى،  أنقذتهم في ساعة العسرة وأفرجت الصخرة عن الغار الذي آواهم، وهي:
أولاً: بر الوالدين: 
وهو  من الأعمال الصالحة التي أمر الله عباده بها، ورفع من شأن صاحبها، حيث جاء  الأمر الإلهي باقتران هذا العمل بتوحيده سبحانه وتعالى بالعبودية، قائلاً:  {وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّـهَ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا ۖ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا}*(1)*. وأيضًا قوله تعالى: {وَقَضَىٰ رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا}*(2)*.
وبالمقابل  جاء التحذير والوعيد لمن لم يحسن إلى والديه، بل وصل الأمر بهذا التحذير  إلى أن إظهار أي علامة أو تلميح يدل على التضجر منهما يدخل في دائرة  الإساءة لهما، لقوله تبارك وتعالى: {وَقَضَىٰ  رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  ۚ إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا  فَلَا تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلَا تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلًا  كَرِيمًا. وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل  رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا}*(3)*.
فضلاً عن الأحاديث الكثيرة التي وردت بهذا الشأن، فقد سئل النبي ﷺ: «أي العمل أحب إلى الله: قال الصلاة على وقتها قال ثم أي قال ثم بر الوالدين قال: ثم أي؟ قال: الجهاد في سبيل الله» *(4)*. 
وقد  تقرب أحد هؤلاء الرهط إلى الله تعالى ببره إلى والديه وذكر موقفًا من  مواقفه الكثيرة مع والديه، والذي كان فيه من المخلصين مع الله تعالى، والله  أعلم بإخلاصه، من أجل ذلك أفرج الله تعالى بإزاحة جزء من الصخرة عن غارهم.  
ثانيًا: ترك الزنا:
الزنا  من الكبائر التي نهى الله عنها في كتابه المبين، وعدّها من الفواحش  الكبيرة التي تفسد الناس وتفسد المجتمعات، لما له من آثار على أخلاقيات  الأمة ومقوماتها واختلاط أنسابها والآثار السلبية المتنامية التي لا تنتهي  من جرّائها، فضلاً عن العقوبة الربانية المترتبة عليها في الدنيا والآخرة،  يقول الله تعالى: {وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَىٰ ۖ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا}*(5)*.
وجاءت السنة النبوية لتؤكد عظم فعل الفاحشة وعقوبته، وكذلك الأجر المترتب على تركه واجتنابه، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله: ... ورجل دعته امرأة ذات منصب وجمال فقال إني أخاف الله..» *(6)*.
فكان  العمل الثاني الذي تقرب به أحد الرهط الثلاثة إلى الله تعالى، هو الامتناع  عن فعل الزنا، بعد أن تهيأت له أسبابه، وسهل عليه الوقوع فيه، ولكن لم  يمنعه من ذلك إلا خوف الله تعالى، واستشعاره بمراقبته له، وكان مخلصًا في  تلك الوقفة مع الله تعالى، فأزاح الله تعالى بسبب ذلك الإخلاص جزءًا آخر من  الصخرة عن باب الغار.
ثالثًا: إعطاء حقوق الأجير:
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «قال  الله تعالى: ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر، ورجل باع  حرًّا فأكل ثمنه، ورجل استأجر أجيرًا فاستوفى منه ولم يعط أجره» *(7)*. وقال في حديث آخر: «أعطوا الأجير أجره قبل أن يجف عرقه» *(8)*. 
وهذا  يعني أن أكل مال العامل أو الخادم أو الأجير يعد من الأفعال المذمومة التي  نهى عنها الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، وتوعد من يفعل ذلك بالخصومة والجفاء  يوم القيامة، وهذا يدل على أنه سيحاسب حسابًا عسيرًا أمام الله تعالى  وسيخاصمه النبي ﷺ؛ لانتزاع حقوق الناس منه إما بإلقاء سيئاتهم عليه، أو أخذ  حسناته لهم.
ولأهمية  هذا الحق وعلو شأنه عند الله تعالى، تقرّب الأخير من الرهط الثلاثة إلى  الله تعالى، بورعه وخوفه من الاقتراب من المال الحرام الذي كان تحت يده وهو  لأجير، بل لم يكتف أنه حفظ هذا المال وقام برده إلى صاحبه، بل قام  باستثماره حتى ازداد أضعافًا مضاعفة، فذكر هذا الفعل لربه وهو في ذلك  الموقف العصيب مع أخويه الآخرَين، حيث لم يدفعه هذا الورع وهذا الفعل إلا  خوفه وخشيته من ربه ومحاسبته، والله أعلم به من ذلك، فأزاح الله تعالى عنهم  الصخرة كاملة، فخرجوا جميعًا من ظلمة الغار إلى نور الدنيا وسعتها.
لقد  قدّم كل نفر من هؤلاء الرهط عملاً واحدًا من الأعمال الصالحة التي كانت  خالصة لله تعالى، وهي لا تعبر عن جميع الأعمال الصالحة، فالعمل الصالح الذي  يدفعه الإخلاص، لا يتمثل في مجموعة محددة من الأعمال والأقوال، وإنما هو  كل عمل أو قول يُبتغى به وجه الله تعالى، صغيرًا كان أو كبيرًا.
------------------------------------
(1) النساء [36]. 
(2) الإسراء [23].
(3) الإسراء [23-24].
 (4) أخرجه  البخاري (ص89-90، رقم 527) كتاب مواقيت الصلاة، باب فضل الصلاة لوقتها.  ومسلم (ص52، رقم 85) كتاب الإيمان، باب بيان كون الإيمان بالله أفضل  الأعمال.
(5) الإسراء [32].
(6) أخرجه  البخاري (ص230، رقم 1423) كتاب الزكاة، باب الصدقة باليمين. ومسلم (ص415،  رقم 1031) كتاب الزكاة، باب الحث على الصدقة ولو بالقليل.
(7) أخرجه البخاري (ص361-362، رقم 2270) كتاب الإجارة، باب الإجارة إلى صلاة العصر.
(8) أخرجه ابن ماجه (ص350، رقم 2443) كتاب الرهون، باب أجر الأجراء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(34)**

الأعمال الصالحة النابعة من الإخلاص (الأعمال القلبية)                                    * 

*ومن هذه الأعمال الصالحة النابعة من الإخلاص ما يلي:**1- الأعمال القلبية:* 
*وهي  أحاسيس القلب وأحاديثه وتصوراته نحو خالقه جل شأنه، بصورة تنعكس على واقع  الإنسان في حركاته وسلوكه، ومن الأعمال القلبية التي تربط الإنسان بربه:*
*-  التوكل على الله تعالى: وهو الاعتماد على الله تعالى بعد الأخذ بالأسباب،  ويجازى الإنسان عليه، بل سبب في حفظه من المكاره والشرور، لقول الله تعالى:  {وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّـهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ}(1).*
*- الرجاء والطمع في رضى الله تعالى ورحمته وجنته، وهو يدخل في باب حسن ظن الإنسان بربه وهو عمل قلبي، يقول الله تعالى: {تَتَجَافَىٰ جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ}(2).*
*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث القدسي: «إن الله يقول: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي وأنا معه إذا دعاني»(3).*
*ويقول ﷺ في الحديث القدسي: «قال  الله عز وجل: إذا همّ عبدي بسيئة فلا تكتبوها عليه فإن عملها فاكتبوها  سيئة وإذا همّ بحسنة فلم يعملها فاكتبوها حسنة فإن عملها فاكتبوها عشرا»(4).* 
*-  الخوف منه جل وعلا، فلا يغطى جانب الرجاء على جانب الخوف في الإنسان، بل  لا بد من توازن بينهما لقوله تبارك وتعالى في الآية السابقة: {يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا}(5) وهو من الأعمال القلبية التي يرتبط العبد بربه ويحدد مدى إخلاصه له جلّ وعلا.*
*- الشكر على نعم الله وآلائه التي لا تعد ولا تحصى، شكرًا قلبيًا صادقًا لله تعالى، حيث يقول الله تعالى: {وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ ۖ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ}(6).*
*-  الصبر على الابتلاءات المختلفة التي يُبتلى بها الإنسان في حياته، من فقر  أو مرض، أو ظلم، أو حبس، أو غير ذلك؛ فالعمل الصالح القلبي يكمن في مدى  تصبر هذا الإنسان لقضاء الله تعالى وقدره، ومدى تقبله وترضيه لأمر الله  تعالى، والآيات القرآنية ملئية بالجزاء الكبير للصابرين في هذه الحياة،  منها قوله تعالى: {وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي  الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ ۗ أُولَـٰئِكَ الَّذِينَ  صَدَقُوا ۖ وَأُولَـٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ}(7).*
*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «عجبًا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله خير وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن، إن أصابته سرّاء شكر فكان خيرًا له، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرًا له»(8).*
*كل هذه الأعمال القلبية وغيرها كثيرة ومتفرعة تدخل ضمن العمل الصالح الخالص لله تعالى.
------------------------
(1) الطلاق [3].
(2) السجدة [16].
(3) أخرجه مسلم (ص1169، رقم 2675) كتاب الذكر، باب فضل الذكر والدعاء. والبخاري (ص1272، رقم 7405) كتاب التوحيد.
(4) خرج مسلم (ص68، رقم 128) كتاب الإيمان، باب إذا هم العبد بحسنة كتبت، وإذا هم بسيئة لم تكتب.
(5) السجدة [16].
(6) إبراهيم [7].
(7) البقرة [177].
(8) أخرجه مسلم (ص1295، رقم 7500) كتاب الزهد، باب المؤمن أمره كله خير.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(35)

** الأعمال الصالحة النابعة من الإخلاص (الأعمال اللسانية)                                     
*

*ومن هذه الأعمال الصالحة النابعة من الإخلاص ما يلي:

**2- الأعمال اللسانية (القول):* 
*وهي كل ذكر لله تعالى، في أي موقف كان، فلا ينحصر العمل اللساني في الصلاة فحسب، بل هناك مواطن ومواقف يجب على الإنسان ألا يغفل أو*
* يتهاون فيها عن العمل اللساني، ومن ذلك:*
*- قراءة القرآن:* 
*وقراءة القرآن من أهم الأعمال اللسانية الواجب على الإنسان فعلها، لقوله تعالى: {وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلًا}(1). وقوله تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّمَا أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ رَبَّ* 
*هَـٰذِهِ  الْبَلْدَةِ الَّذِي حَرَّمَهَا وَلَهُ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ ۖ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ  أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ. وَأَنْ أَتْلُوَ الْقُرْآنَ ۖ فَمَنِ  اهْتَدَىٰ فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ ۖ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا  أَنَا مِنَ الْمُنذِرِينَ}(2).* 
*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من استمع إلى آية من كتاب الله تعالى كتب له حسنة مضاعفة ومن تلاها كانت له نورا يوم القيامة»(3).* 
*ويقول أيضًا: «اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه»(4).*
*- ذكر الله جل وعلا:* 

*وهو  من الأعمال اللسانية الذي يشمل كل العبادات القولية، من قراءة القرآن  والاستغفار والدعاء وغيرها، وقد أمر الله تعالى بهذه العبادة القولية،  وأثنى على أصحابها، وبيّن أهميتها، يقول جل وعلا: {الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللَّـهِ ۗ أَلَا بِذِكْرِ اللَّـهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ}(5). ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «مثل الذي يذكر ربه والذي لا يذكر ربَّه مثل الحيّ والميّت»(6).*
*- الدعاء:* 
*وهو  من الأعمال اللسانية التي تعين الإنسان على مخاطبة ربه جل وعلا، وطلبه  العفو منه والغفران والرضى والجنة، وباللسان يرفع الإنسان إلى خالقه حوائجه  ويبث إليه شكاويه ومعاناته، يقول الله تعالى: {وَإِذَا  سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ ۖ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ  إِذَا دَعَانِ ۖ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَرْشُدُونَ}(7).*
*- الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر:* 
*وباللسان يؤمر بالمعروف ويُنهى عن المنكر، وقد ذكر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام هذه الأداة في مسألة الحسبة بقوله: «من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك أضعف الإيمان»(8).* 
*- الدعوة إلى الله تعالى بالنصيحة والحكمة:*
*واللسان  أداة مهم في دعوة الناس إلى دين الله تعالى وهدايتهم، فإذا أخلص المسلم في  هذه الدعوة، وأحسن استخدام هذه الأداة كما كان عليه الصلاة والسلام  يستعملها مع صحابته، فإن الله تعالى سيبارك في مسعاه وإنه سيرى ثمار دعوته  يانعة ونافعة، يقول الله تعالى: { ادْعُ إِلَىٰ سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ ۖ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ}(9) وهذه الدعوة كانت باللسان، ويقول أيضًا في قصة موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون: {اذْهَبَا إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَىٰ. فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَىٰ}(10)  أي تحدثا معه بأسلوب لطيف ولين لعله يرجع عما هو عليه من الكفر والضلال،  لأن الإنسان إذا أحسن في الكلام مع خصمه وأجزل في البيان، وتأدب معه أثناء  الخطاب، فإنه يملك قلبه، ويستولي على مشاعره وأحاسيسه، فإنه ويكسبه دون شك،  إلا من خُتم على قلبه وسمعه، وهو الأمر الذي عبر عنه الله تعالى بقوله: {أَلَمْ  تَرَ كَيْفَ ضَرَبَ اللَّـهُ مَثَلًا كَلِمَةً طَيِّبَةً كَشَجَرَةٍ  طَيِّبَةٍ أَصْلُهَا ثَابِتٌ وَفَرْعُهَا فِي السَّمَاءِ. تُؤْتِي  أُكُلَهَا كُلَّ حِينٍ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهَا ۗ وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّـهُ  الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ}(11).*
*وبالمقابل  فإن استخدام اللسان بغير هذا النمط بالقسوة أو الشدة أو الإساءة وغيرها،  فإن المخاطَب سيزيد في عصيانه وتمرده، ويشتد في عدائه ومعاندته، وهو ما عبر  عنه الله تعالى إتمامًا للآية السابقة: {وَمَثَلُ كَلِمَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ كَشَجَرَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ اجْتُثَّتْ مِن فَوْقِ الْأَرْضِ مَا لَهَا مِن قَرَارٍ}(12).*
*وهنا  لفتة مهمة للدعاة والمربين والمصلحين لا بد من الانتباه إليها، لمدى  أهميتها وضرورتها في المسيرة الدعوية وهداية الناس، والقدوة في ذلك الرسول  الهادي عليه الصلاة والسلام، فقد كان أحسن الناس بيانًا، وألطفهم قولاً،  وأقلهم كلامًا، حتى إن الأعرابي الذي يأتيه من البادية بجفائه وقسوته، ما  يلبث لحظات إلا وقد تغيرت حاله وتحسنت أخلاقه وأطباعه، ومعلوم قصة الأعرابي  الذي بال في المسجد وكاد الصحابة أن ينالوا منه، ولكن النبي ﷺ بحسن خلقه  ولطف كلامه، جعل هذا الأعرابي يلين إليه وإلى دعوته، حتى قال: «اللهم ارحمني ومحمدًا ولا ترحم معنا أحدًا»(13).* 
*- التدريس:*
*والتدريس  رسالة عظيمة وأمانة كبيرة في أعناق المدرسين والمعلمين، أمام الناس  الدنيا، وأمام الله تعالى في الآخرة، وهذه الرسالة بحاجة إلى إتقان وإخلاص  لتوصيلها إلى الطلبة، وهي كسائر العبادات، يُجازى الذي يؤديها على وجهها  المطلوب، ويُعاقب المتكاسل والمتهاون فيها، وليس من الضروري أن يكون  التدريس بمادة شرعية أو دينية، بل تشمل جميع المواد العلمية والدينية.*
*ولا  بد أن يكون المدرس على قدر من الوعي في استخدام أداة اللسان لإيصال  المعلومة إلى أذهان المستمعين من الطلبة باختيار أفضل الأساليب وأحسن  الكلام.*
*وعلى  مدرسي المواد العلمية ألا يألوا من جهودهم في المزج بين المادة العلمية  والأخلاق، لأنهما متلازمان، لا تصلح الحياة بواحدة منها دون الأخرى.
-------------------------------------------
(1) المزمل [4].
(2) النمل [91-92].
(3) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 342، رقم 8475).
(4) أخرجه مسلم (ص325، رقم 804) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب فضل قراءة القرآن وسورة البقرة.
(5) الرعد [28].
(6) أخرجه البخاري (ص1112، رقم 6407) كتاب الدعوات، باب فضل ذكر الله تعالى.
(7) البقرة [186].
(8) أخرجه مسلم (ص42، رقم 47) كتاب الإيمان، باب الحث على إكرام الجار.
(9) النحل [125].
(10) طه [43-44].
(11) إبراهيم [24-25].
(12) إبراهيم [26].
(13) أخرجه البخاري (ص1051، 6010) كتاب الأدب، باب رحمة الناس والبهائم.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(36)

**الأعمال الصالحة النابعة من الإخلاص (الأعمال العبادية المباشرة)									
**
**ومن هذه الأعمال الصالحة النابعة من الإخلاص ما يلي:**3- الأعمال العبادية المباشرة: 
*
*ويقصد  بها، الأعمال التي أمر الشرع بوجوبها، والتي تحمل الصفة الخيرية والجزاء  من الله تعالى، فهي كل ما يقوم به الإنسان من عبادة أُمر بها من كتاب الله  تعالى وسنة نبيه ﷺ، وعلى رأسها:* 
*1- الصلاة:* 
*وهي  من أركان الإسلام الخمسة، وهي أقوال وحركات يؤديها الله تعالى خمس مرات في  اليوم والليلة، في أوقات محددة، بالهيئة نفسها التي كان يؤديها الرسول  عليه الصلاة والسلام، وهي عمود الدين، من أنكرها فقد كفر، وهي أول ما يُسأل  عنها الإنسان يوم القيامة، يقول تبارك وتعالى:* 
*{إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَّوْقُوتًا}(1). ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: « بين الرجل وبين الشرك والكفر ترك الصلاة»(2).*
*فإذا  أخلص المسلم أداء هذه الفريضة كما يريده الله تعالى، فإنه يعد من المؤمنون  الصادقين الذين حكى عنهم الله تعالى في آيات كثيرة من كتابه المبين،* 
*كقوله تعالى: {الَّذِينَ  يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ. أُولَـٰئِكَ  هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا ۚ لَّهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ  وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ}(3). ويكون بعد ذلك أثرها النفسي كثيرًا.*
*2- الصيام:* 
*وهذا  الركن الإسلامي هو من أكثر الأركان بيانًا لمدى إخلاص الإنسان فيه؛ لأنها  عبادة قائمة بين الإنسان وربه بحيث لا يقبل الرياء أو الجزاء*
*  في الدنيا من جاه أو مال أو شهرة وغيرها، ومن أجل ذلك تكفل الله تعالى،  بمجازاة الصائم مباشرة، لقول النبي ﷺ فيما يرويه عن ربه في الحديث* 
*القدسي: « قال الله: كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به والصيام جنة»(4).* 
*3- الحج:* 
*والحج  ركن من أركان الإسلام، وهو عبادة، يمزج بين الذكر والفعل، إلا أن الجانب  الفعلي والحركي أكبر من الجانب القولي، لذا أعدّه كثير من أهل العلم* 
*بأنه عبادة بدنية؛ لكثرة التنقلات والأسفار فيه، ما بين المشاعر وأداء المناسك، يقول الله تعالى: {وَلِلَّـهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا}(5)، والمسلم الذي يخلص في أداء هذا الركن بأركانه، يرجع كيوم ولدته أمه خاليًا من الذنوب والخطايا، لقوله ﷺ: «من حجّ هذا البيت فلم يرفث ولم يفسق*
* رجع كيوم ولدته أمه»(6).*
*4- الإحسان إلى الآخرين:*
*والإحسان  باب واسع من أبواب العمل الصالح، ويترتب على الإخلاص فيه أجر من الله  تعالى؛ لأنه يشمل كل أنواع الخير والرحمة زيادة عما افترضه الله* 
*تعالى،  فهو لا يتوقف عند عمل معين أو ذكر محدد، ولا يتوقف هذا الإحسان إلى البشر  فحسب، بل يتعداهم إلى الدواب والطيور وجميع الكائنات* 
*الأخرى، والتوجهيات الإسلامية واضحة وصريحة في هذا الباب، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما يرويه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه «أن امرأة بغيا رأت كلبا في* 
*يوم حار يطيف ببئر قد أدلع لسانه من العطش فنزعت له بموقها فغفر لها»(7).* 
*وينصح عليه الصلاة والسلام الأمة بالرحمة إلى الدواب قائلاً: «إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء فإذا قتلتم فأحسنوا القتلة وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبح*
*  وليحد أحدكم شفرته فليرح ذبيحته»(8).
------------------------
(1) النساء [103].
(2) أخرجه مسلم (ص51، رقم 82) كتاب الإيمان، باب بيان إطلاق اسم الكفر على من ترك الصلاة.
(3) الأنفال [103-104].
(4)  أخرجه البخاري (ص306، رقم 1904) كتاب الصوم، باب هل يقول إني صائم إذا  شتم. ومسلم (ص468، رقم 1151) كتاب الصيام، باب صفة اللسان للصائم.
(5) آل عمران [97].
(6) أخرجه البخاري (ص568، رقم 1350) كتاب المحصر.
(7) أخرج مسلم (ص996، رقم 2245) كتاب السلام، باب فضل سقي البهائم.
(8) أخرجه مسلم (ص873، رقم 1955) كتاب الصيد والذبائح، باب الأمر بالإحسان في الذبح.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(37)


**ومن هذه الأعمال الصالحة النابعة من الإخلاص ما يلي:*
* 4- الأعمال المالية:* 
*الزكاة:  والزكاة من أهم الأعمال المالية التي تدخل في دائرة العمل الصالح، فإذا  أخلص الإنسان في إخراج مال الزكاة، فإنه يحصل على مكسبين عظيمين،*
* وهما: امتثال أمر الله تعالى، والآخر تزكية النفس من حب الدنيا والتفريج عن الشرائح الفقيرة في المجتمع، يقول الله تعالى: {خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ* 
*وَتُزَكِّيهِم بِهَا}(1).*
*وهناك  أبواب أخرى لإخراج المال عبرها وإيصالها إلى مستحقيها، وهي الصدقات  الطوعية التي حث الله تعالى عباده عليها في آيات كثيرة وبين الجزاء   * 
*المترتب عليها، وكذلك الأحاديث النبوية، يقول الله تعالى: {الَّذِينَ  يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً  فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ* 
*يَحْزَنُونَ}(2).*
*ويقول تبارك وتعالى: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُم مِّن قَبْلِ  أَن يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَّا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلَا خُلَّةٌ وَلَا شَفَاعَةٌ ۗ  وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ}(3).*
*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ما من يوم يصبح العباد فيه إلا ملكان ينزلان فيقول أحدهما اللهم أعط منفقًا خلفًا ويقول الآخر اللهم أعط ممسكًا تلفا» (4).
----------------------------
(1) التوبة [103].
(2) البقرة [274].
(3) البقرة [254].
(4) أخرجه البخاري (ص233، رقم 1442) كتاب الزكاة.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(38)**
**ومن هذه الأعمال الصالحة النابعة من الإخلاص ما يلي:** 5- الأعمال المباحة:* 
*ويدخل  في دائرة العمل الصالح والإخلاص فيه، جميع الأعمال المباحة والاعتيادية  النابعة من الفطرة والحاجة الإنسانية، إذا قصد الإنسان من ورائها رضى الله* 
*تعالى، والأخذ بالحلال الذي أمر به الله تعالى، ومثال بعض هذه المباحات:*
*1- النكاح:  رغم أنه سنة كونية وفطرة إنسانية، إلا أنه يتحول إلى طاعة وعبادة إذا تم  عقده بين الزوجين وفق شرع الله تعالى، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:* 
*«وفي بضع أحدكم صدقة» قالوا يا رسول الله أيأتي أحدنا شهوته ويكون له فيها أجر قال: «أرأيتم لو وضعها في حرام أكان عليه فيها وزر فكذلك إذا*
* وضعها في الحلال كان له أجرا» (1).*
*وهو رحمة ونعمة من الله تعالى لعباده في الحياة، يقول جل شأنه: {وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا  إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً ۚ إِنَّ* 
*فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ}(2).*
*2- الأكل والشرب: حتى الأكل والشرب وتناول جميع الطيبات التي أودعها الله تعالى في الأرض لعباده، إذا اكتسبت بالحلال، فإنها تتحول إلى عبادة* 
*وعمل  صالح للإنسان، إذا ابتغى وجه الله تعالى، من أجل أن يتقوى على الكسب أو  وأداء الفرائض والعبادات المختلفة، بل إن الإنسان ليكسب الأجر*
* على اللقمة البسيطة حينما يناولها في فم زوجته، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام لأحد الصحابة: «وإنك لن تنفق نفقة إلا أجرت، حتى اللقمة ترفعها إلى فيّ امرأتك»(3).*
*3- النوم: ومن الأعمال الاعتيادية المباحة التي يشملها العمل الصالح، النوم الذي يعدّ راحة جسدية للإنسان من نصب العمل في النهار، ليقوم بعده* 
*وينطلق من جديد ويباشر أعماله وعباداته، يقول الله تعالى: {وَجَعَلْنَا نَوْمَكُمْ سُبَاتًا} (4).* 
*عن عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما قال لي رسول الله ﷺ: «يا عبد الله ألم أخبر أنك تصوم النهار وتقوم الليل؟ فقلت: بلى يا رسول الله.* 
*قال: فلا تفعل، صم وأفطر، وقم ونم، فإن لجسدك عليك حقًا، وإن لعينك عليك حقًا، وإن لزوجك عليك حقًا، وإن لزورك عليك حقا»(5).*
*والنوم هو إعطاء الجسد حقه من الراحة، فيكون ذلك أجرًا لصاحبه.* 
*4- السعي في طلب الرزق: وهو من العمل الصالح المنصوص عليه في التشريع الإسلامي صراحة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ ذَلُولًا*
* فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِهِ ۖ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ}(6).*
*والذي  يسعى وراء رزقه في الحياة بالطرق المشروعة فإنما هو في جهاد وعبادة ما دام  خروجه من بيته وجهده المتواصل من أجل أن يأتي بهذا الرزق الطيب إلى*
* أسرته فيطعمهم منه، وهو من الأعمال العظيمة التي أشاد بها الرسول ﷺ بقوله: «أفضل الدينار دينار ينفقه الرجل على عياله ودينار ينفقه الرجل على دابته* 
*في سبيل الله ودينار ينفقه الرجل على أصحابه في سبيل الله» (7).*
* ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «لو أنكم كنتم توكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقتم كما يرزق الطير تغدو خماصًا وتروح بطانًا» (8).* 
*5- الإنس والأحاديث في المجالس: ومعلوم أن الإنس والكلام مع الآخرين من الأمور المباحة للإنسان، لأنه بحاجة إلى من يؤنسه في الحياة، ومعلوم أن* 
*الإنسان  اجتماعي بفطرته، ولكن يجب ألا يتجاوز هذا الأنس والحديث فيه الحدود  المباحة ليتحول إلى لغو وغيبة ونميمة، من أجل هذا جاء النهي من النبي* 
*ﷺ بقوله: «ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت» (9) وإذا دخل في الأنس المزح فيجب أن يكون مشروعًا، فلا يكون كذبًا وافتراء،*
* وكان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يمزح ولا يقول إلا صدقًا.*
*بل  على المؤمن الواعي أن يستغل مجالس الأنس لأداء رسالته، ويحوّر أحاديثها  لصالح دعوته ودينه، ويسعى لتحويلها إلى مجالس العلم والمعرفة ومواجهة* 
*الواقع،  بدل اللهو واللعب والسخرية، لأن كثيرًا من رواد هذه المجالس يهربون من  هموم الواقع وضغوط الحياة المختلفة، فيكون المدخل عليهم من الأبواب* 
*التي يعانون منها.
----------------------*
*(1) أخرجه مسلم (ص406-407، رقم 1006) كتاب الزكاة، باب بيان أن اسم الصدقة يقع على كل نوع من المعروف.*
*(2) الروم[ 21].*
*(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص1162-1163، رقم 6733) كتاب الفرائض، باب ميراث البنات. ومسلم (ص714، رقم 1628) كتاب الوصية، باب الوصية بالثلث.*
*(4) النبأ [9].*
*(5) أخرجه البخاري (ص317، رقم 1975) كتاب الصوم، باب حق الجسم في الصوم. ومسلم (ص472، رقم 1159) كتاب الصوم، باب النهي عن صوم الدهر.*
* (6) سورة الملك، الآية 15.*
*(7)  أخرجه مسلم (ص403، رقم 994) كتاب الزكاة، باب فضل النفقة على العيال.  والترمذي (ص456، رقم 1966) كتاب البر والصلة، باب ما جاء في النفقة على  الأهل. قال: حديث حسن صحيح.*

*(8)  أخرجه الترمذي (ص536، رقم 2344) كتاب الزهد، باب في التوكل على الله. وابن  ماجه (ص607، رقم 4162) كتاب الزهد، باب التوكل واليقين. قال الترمذي: حسن  صحيح.*
* (9)  أخرجه البخاري (ص1052، رقم 6018) كتاب الأدب، باب من كان يؤمن بالله  واليوم الآخر فلا يؤذي جاره. ومسلم (ص41، رقم 47) كتاب الإيمان، باب الحث  على إكرام الجار والضيف.
*
*
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(39)** 

آثار الإخلاص (1-3) 
*

*آثار الإخلاص:*

*إذا  أخلص الإنسان في أعماله القلبية واللسانية والمالية وفي كل حركاته  وسكناته، فإن الله تعالى سيجازيه على ذلك في الدنيا والآخرة، بالثمرات  اليانعة والنتائج الإيجابية كما يلي:* 
*1 – الإخلاص يجرد النفس من العوالق الدنيوية:*
*الإخلاص  يرفع نفس الإنسان ويسمو بها إلى المعالي، ويطهرها من العوالق والأدران  الدنيوية الزائلة، فيحل فيها حب الله تعالى، وحب رسوله ﷺ، ويحل*
* التجرد لله وحده، فيسعى بكل ما أوتي من جهد وقوة أن ينال رضا الله تعالى، وذلك بتقديم الأعمال الصالحة خالصة له جلّ وعلا.* 
*والمتأمل  في حال المصلي والمزكي والمتصدق والصائم والمجاهد في سبيل الله تعالى،  سيجد أن الذي يدفعه إلى هذا العمل هو استجابته لأمر الله تعالى، إلا ما* 
*رحم  الله، وهناك بعض العبادات التي قد يخفيها الإنسان عن الآخرين، وتبقى بينه  وبين الله تعالى فحسب، فلا يشوبها رياء ولا مجاملة ولا خداع، مثل الصيام* 
*الذي  لا يفيد صاحبه الرياء، ولا يحس من حوله إن أفطر، ومن أجل ذلك جاء الجزاء  الإلهي للصائم، بقوله تبارك وتعالى في الحديث القدسي: «الصوم لي*
* وأنا أجز به» دليل على أن الصائم مخلص في صيامه لله تعالى وليس فيه حظ أو جزاء دنيوي.*
*وكذلك  الحال بالنسبة للذي يبيع روحه في سبيل الله استجابة لداعي الجهاد، فيترك  الدنيا بزخرفها وبهارجها، ويترك القصر المشيد، والمركب الفاره، والعيش* 
*الرغيد،  ويترك الأهل والولد، امتثالاً لأمر الله، ونصرة للمسلمين، رغم طول المسافة  ومشقة الطريق، وما يدفعه إلى ذلك إلا إخلاصه لله تعالى، ومن أجل*
*  ذلك يكتب الله تعالى له الأجر العظيم في الآخرة، والعزة والنصر في الآخرة،  وإن قُتِل فيكون شهيدًا، ويُغسل من الذنوب، ويدخل الجنة بغير حساب،* 
*ويحشر مع الأنبياء والرسل، يقول الله تعالى: {وَلَا  تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّـهِ أَمْوَاتًا ۚ بَلْ  أَحْيَاءٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ. فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّـهُ  مِن فَضْلِهِ* 
*وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِم مِّنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ}(1).*
*ذلك  دلالة على أن النفس قد تحررت من أصفاد الدنيا وزخرفها، وانطلقت نحو الله  تعالى، وقد وضعت الدنيا في يديها وتحت إرادتها، وليس العكس كما هي حال  الكثيرين الذين ملكت نفوسهم الدنيا واستولت عليها من كل جانب.* 
*2 – النجاة لما يتعرض له من المصائب:*
*ومن  أثر الإخلاص لله تعالى في الأعمال، أنه يحفظ صاحبه من المصائب ويقيه شر  الإنس والجن، ويدفع عنه ذلّ الأعداء وظلمهم، وحديث الرهط الثلاثة*
* شاهد على هذا الأمر، وكيف أن الصخرة انفرجت عنهم كاملة عندما كان لديهم رصيدًا من الإخلاص لله تعالى.*
*ليس  هذا فحسب؛ بل إن الإخلاص لله تعالى يبعد عن صاحبه المصائب النفسية  وآفاتها، لأنه يَحُول دون وصول الشيطان إلى النفس، ما دام صادقًا في قوله* 
*وعمله وسلوكه مع ربه ومع الناس من حوله.*
*فالصلوات  الخمس المفروضة في أوقات متفرقة في الليل والنهار، وصيام شهر رمضان،  والزكاة والحج، والنوافل الأخرى من صلاة وصيام وصدقات، وذكر،*
*  ودعوة وإحسان، كلها تدخل في العمل الذي يقي الإنسان من الشرور والمخاطر في  الدنيا، ومن أجل سلامة المؤمن في دينه وعلاقته مع ربه، ومن أجل* 
*سلامة  جسمه وماله وأهله، حثّ الرسول الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام على بعض الأذكار  والدعوات، في ليله ونهاره، كقراءة آية الكرسي وسورة الإخلاص* 
*والمعوذتان، في كل صباح ومساء ثلاث مرات، وكذلك بعض الدعوات يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من قال بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في* 
*الأرض  ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ثلاث مرات لم تصبه فجأة بلاء حتى يصبح  ومن قالها حين يصبح ثلاث مرات لم تصبه فجأة بلاء حتى يمسي»(2).*
*وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: كان النبي ﷺ يعوّذ الحسن والحسين ويقول: «إن أباكما كان يعوذ بها إسماعيل وإسحاق: أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة* 
*من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة» (3).*
*وغيرها من الأوراد والأذكار التي حث النبي ﷺ المسلمين عليها، لتكون وقاية وحماية لهم في حياتهم وشؤونهم المختلفة.
-------------------------------
(1) آل عمران [169-170].
(2)  أخرجه أبو داود (ص716، رقم 5088) كتاب الأدب، باب ما يقول: إذا أصبح.  والترمذي (ص773، رقم 3388) كتاب الدعوات. وكذلك أخرجه أحمد والترمذي وابن  ماجه.
(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص565، رقم 3371) كتاب الأنبياء، باب (10).
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(40) 

آثار الإخلاص (2-3) 

**
3 – سبب في تطهير النفس من النفاق والكذب:*
*إن  الإخلاص مع الله تعالى، يطهر النفس من الكذب والنفاق والمجاملات الخادعة،  لأن الله تعالى مطلع على سرائر الناس، والدوافع التي تجعلهم يقبلون على*
* أعمالهم وأقوالهم، أو تركهم لها، وبذلك لا يجتمع الإخلاص مع الكذب والنفاق، لأنهما متضادان، وهو ما عبّر عنه الرسول ﷺ بقوله: «لا يزني الزاني حين* 
*يزني  وهو مؤمن ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشرب وهو مؤمن ولا يسرق حين يسرق وهو مؤمن  ولا ينتهب نهبة يرفع الناس إليه فيها أبصارهم حين ينتهبها وهو*
* مؤمن» (1). وإذا تخلص العبد من النفاق والكذب سلِم من كثير من الآفات النفسية.*
*4 – الإخلاص سبب للنصر والتمكين في الأرض:* 
*وهذه حقيقة أشار إليها القرآن الكريم في مواطن كثيرة، وكذلك هدي المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ* 
*الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ}(2). ويقول أيضًا: {الَّذِينَ  إِن مَّكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا  الزَّكَاةَ وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ ۗ* 
*وَلِلَّـهِ عَاقِبَةُ الْأُمُورِ} (3).*
*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إنما ينصر الله هذه الأمة بضعيفها بدعوتهم وصلاتهم وإخلاصهم» (4).*
*والتاريخ  الإسلامي في عصوره الأولى، لا سيما في عصر النبوة خير شاهد حدوث هذا الأثر  في واقع المسلمين، فقد حدث تحوّل كبير في حياة الصحابة* 
*رضي  الله عنهم، اقترانًا بما كانوا عليه في الجاهلية، فقد انتقلوا من بيئة  مليئة بالمظالم والحروب والضعف والتمزق، إلى أمة رصينة واحدة، يقودهم قائد  واحد* 
*عليه  الصلاة والسلام في ظل شريعة ربانية واحدة، فأخلصوا نياتهم لهذا الدين  ولهذا الرسول، فتذللت لهم الخطوب، وتوسع سلطانهم شرقًا وغربًا، وخضعت* 
*لهم القياصرة والملوك، رغم قلة العدد، وبساطة العتاد.*
*وما  أحوج الأمة في هذا الزمن العصيب الذي تداعت فيه الأمم عليها من كل حدب  وصوب، ما أحوجها أن تراجع نياتها وأعمالها، وتوجهها خالصة لله*
* تعالى، لعل الله يبدل ذلها عزًّا، وهوانها كرامة، وضعفها قوة.*
*------------------------------
(1) أخرجه البخاري (ص565، رقم 3371) كتاب الأنبياء، باب (10).*
*(2)  أخرجه البخاري (ص400، رقم 2475) كتاب المظالم، باب النهي عن النهبة. ومسلم  (ص45، رقم 57) كتاب الإيمان، باب بيان نقصان الإيمان بالمعاصي.*
* (3) الأنبياء[ 105].*
*(4) الحج [41].*
*(5) أخرجه النسائي (ص439، رقم 3180) كتاب الجهاد، باب الاستنصار بالضعيف. والبيهقي (3/ 345، رقم 6616). وهو حديث صحيح.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(41) 

آثار الإخلاص (3-3) 

**
5 – الإخلاص سبب في سعة الرزق والحياة الطيبة:*
*إن  الله تعالى توعّد هذه الأمة، ووعده الحق، أن إذا أخلصت له وتحاكمت إلى  حكمه في أحوالها وشؤونها، ولا يقصد غير سواه، وتؤتى أوامره، وتجتنب نواهيه،  وعدها بالخير الوافر والرزق الواسع، والعيش الرغيد، فضلاً عن كرمه ونعيمه  يوم القيامة، يقول جل ذكره: {وَلَوْ أَنَّ  أَهْلَ الْقُرَىٰ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِم بَرَكَاتٍ  مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَـٰكِن كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُم بِمَا  كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ}(1).*
*يقول أبو ذر رضي الله عنه: كان رسول الله ﷺ يتلو هذه الآية: {وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّـهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا}(2) ثم قال: «يا أبا ذر لو أن الناس كلهم أخذوا بها لكفتهم» (3). وهذا الرزق على مستوى الأمة وعلى مستوى الأفراد.*
*6 – يكسب الفرد والمجتمع النجاح في الحياة:*
*لقوله تعالى: {مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَىٰ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً}(4)،  فترى المخلصين في الحياة الدنيا، من أسعد الناس، وأكثرهم تفوقًا ونجاحًا،  لأنهم يعملون بخطى ثابتة ومنهج مستقيم، ويَصْدقون مع الله تعالى، ولا  يريدون من أحد جزاء ولا شكورًا، فجزاؤهم وأجرهم على الله تعالى، لقوله جلّ  وعلا: {وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ  مِن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَىٰ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولَـٰئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ  الْجَنَّةَ وَلَا يُظْلَمُونَ نَقِيرًا}(5).*
*كما  ترى المخلصين أقلّ الناس قلقًا واضطرابًا في الحياة، بل تكتنفهم السكينة  والراحة، في كل أحوالهم، بخلاف الرائين الذين ينتظرون الجزاء من الناس، فلا  يعملون إلا بقدر هذا الجزاء، فيفشلون ويقلقون ويضطربون، وهذا هو الفيصل  بين العمل لله والعمل لغيره.*
*7 – الإخلاص يقيم العلاقات الاجتماعية على منهج رفيع:*
*تتحدد  العلاقات بين الناس في ظل الإخلاص على أسس متينة، وأهداف سامية، لأنها  قائمة على حب الله تعالى، وعلى الخير والمودة والرحمة، التي أمر الله أن  تكون الأصل في العلاقات بين الناس، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من أحب لله وأبغض لله وأعطى لله ومنع لله فقد استكمل الإيمان» (6). وجاءت الآيات والأحاديث الكثيرة في هذا الصدد.*
* فتذوب  في ظل الإخلاص المصالح الشخصية، والأنانيات الفردية، لأن مصير أي علاقة  تقوم على غير الإخلاص مرتبط بانتهاء المصلحة أو المنفعة، أما إذا كانت في  الله فتبقى أبد الدهر، بل تبقى إلى يوم القيامة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {الْأَخِلَّاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقِينَ}(7) وقوله ﷺ: «سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله.. ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرقا عليه..» (8).*
*8 – بالإخلاص يُكتب للإنسان العمل الصالح ولو لم يقم به: 
 إذا وجدت النية ولكن منعه العذر مثل حال الصحابة في قصة غزوة تبوك، لقوله ﷺ: «إن بالمدينة لرجالاً ما سرتم مسيرًا ولا قطعتم واديًا إلا كانوا معكم حبسهم المرض» (9)، وقوله تعالى: {لَّيْسَ  عَلَى الضُّعَفَاءِ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرْضَىٰ وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا  يَجِدُونَ مَا يُنفِقُونَ حَرَجٌ إِذَا نَصَحُوا لِلَّـهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ۚ  مَا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ مِن سَبِيلٍ ۚ وَاللَّـهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ.  وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ قُلْتَ لَا  أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوا وَّأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ  الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا أَلَّا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنفِقُونَ} (10).*
*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من سأل الله الشهادة بصدق بلغه الله منازل الشهداء وإن مات على فراشه» (11).
--------------------------------------
(1) الأعراف [96].* 
*(2) الطلاق [2].*
*(3)  أخرجه ابن ماجه (ص614، رقم 4220) كتاب الزهد، باب الورع والتقوى. وأحمد  (5/178، رقم 21591). وابن حبان (15/53، رقم 6669). والنسائي في الكبرى  (10/35، رقم 11539) ورجاله ثقات لكنه منقطع.
*
* (4) النحل [97].* 

*(5) النساء [124].*
*(6)  أخرجه أبو داود (ص661، رقم 4681) كتاب السنة، باب في رد الإرجاء. والحاكم  في المستدرك (2/ 178، رقم 2694) وقال: صحيح على شرط البخاري ومسلم، ووافقه  الذهبي.*
*(7) الزخرف [67].*
*(8) أخرجه البخاري (320، رقم 1423) كتاب الزكاة، باب الصدقة باليمين. ومسلم (ص415، رقم 1031) كتاب الزكاة، باب إخفاء الصدقة.*
* (9) أخرجه البخاري (ص753، رقم 4423) كتاب المغازي، باب (82). ومسلم (ص854، رقم 1911) كتاب الإمارة، باب ثواب من حبسه عن الغزو مرض.*
*(10) التوبة [96-97].*
*(11) سبق تخريجه.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(42)

الوسائل المعينة على الإخلاص(1-2)


**هناك بعض العوامل التي تنشئ عند الإنسان دافع الإخلاص في الحياة، في العبادات وغيرها، ومن أبرز هذه العوامل والوسائل ما يلي:*
*1 – التأمل في كتاب الله تعالى ولو في آية واحدة:*
*إن  التأمل في كتاب الله تعالى وآياته التي يخاطب الله تعالى من خلالها عباده  على الأرض، يولد في النفس تعلقًا بالله تعالى وشعورًا برحمته بعباده، وهو  يقرأ*
* خطاب ربه الموجه إليه بأسلوب رائع جميل، ويصفه بالمؤمن {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} فيه لطف وعطف وحنان، ثم يرشده من خلال هذه الآيات الكريمات إلى* 
*طريق الهدى والنجاة، ويحذره من طرق الغواية والضلال، ويهيأ له أسباب الهداية من إرسال الرسل والأنبياء وحدوث المعجزات.*
*يجد  القارئ كل هذه الحقائق والرحمات ويلمسها في كتاب الله المبين، فيتولد لديه  إخلاص حقيقي نحو خالقه وبارئه، فيوجه كل ما لديه من فعل أو قول لإرضاء  الرحمن الرحيم.*
*2 – التأمل في الكون وفي عظمة الله وقدرته:*
*إن  التأمل في الكون وما فيه من عجائب خلق الله تعالى، والتفكر في عوالمه  المختلفة وأنماط الأمم التي تعيش في هذه العوالم، في البحر والبر والسماء،  وكذلك* 
*الكواكب  المحيطة بنا من شمس وقمر وغيرها، والنظام الدقيق الذي يسير وفق هذه  المخلوقات جميعًا، إن هذا التأمل يولد إقرارًا ويقينًا بتوحيد الله تعالى،  وقناعة ثابتة بالحق والعدالة التي بنيت عليها هذه الأشياء، من أجل ذلك يريد  الله تعالى من عباده أن يكثروا من التأمل والتدبر فيما حولهم من الآيات* 
*الكونية، حتى يرتبطوا بحق مع خالقهم، ويخلصوا الأعمال والأقوال له وحده، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّـهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَىٰ جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ*
* فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَـٰذَا بَاطِلًا سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ}(1).*
*ويقول أيضًا: {وَآيَةٌ  لَّهُمُ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ فَإِذَا هُم مُّظْلِمُونَ.  وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَّهَا ۚ ذَٰلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ  الْعَلِيمِ. وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّىٰ عَادَ* 
*كَالْعُرْجُونِ  الْقَدِيمِ. لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا  اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ ۚ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ}(2).*
*3 – إقناع النفس أن النفع والضر بيد الله تعالى:*
*إذا  علم الإنسان أن الله تعالى خالق الكون، بيده ملكوت السموات والأرض، وأنه  لا يجري في الكون من نفع وخير أو ضرر وشر إلا بإذنه، يزداد وثاقه مع*
*  خالقه، فلا يلجأ إلا إليه، ولا يقصد أحدًا غيره، ولا يقدم الطاعة والولاء  إلا له جل شأنه، فيعيش لله ويعمل لله، ويجاهد في سبيل الله، وينفق في سبيل  الله،* 
*ولا يخشى في ذلك أحدًا، لأن النفع والضر من عند الله، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا 
*
*بشيء قد كتبه الله لك ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف» (3).
-----------------------------*

*(1) سورة آل عمران، الآية 191.*
*(2) سورة يس، الآيات 37-40 .*
*(3) أخرجه الترمذي (ص576، رقم 2516) كتاب صفة القيامة، باب حديث حنظلة. وأحمد (1/ 307، رقم 2804). قال الترمذي: حديث حسن صحيح.
*
*

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(43)

الوسائل المعينة على الإخلاص(2-2)

**4 – مصاحبة المخلصين:*
*إن  من أهم عوامل تكوين الإخلاص في النفس وتقويته وتصفيته لله تعالى، مصاحبة  المخلصين والصالحين، لأن الإيمان يزداد وينقص، وبرفقة هؤلاء المخلصين* 
*يزداد  الإيمان وتصلح الأعمال، وفي مجالسة أهل الخير والصلاح ومصاحبتهم ذكر  متواصل لله تعالى، وصلوات وقيام وإنفاق في سبيل الله، وكذلك فيها تذكير* 
*بالعذاب  والوعيد لمن يخالفه عن أمره تعالى، أي أن هناك تبادلاً في اكتساب الصفات  والخصال في المصاحبة الطيبة، لذا يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «المرء* 
*على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل» (1).*
*5 – القراءة في السيرة النبوية وسير المخلصين:*
*حتى يكتسب الإنسان الإخلاص في العمل، ويسلك في ذلك السبيل الصحيح، لا بد أن يبحث في سيرة القدوة الأولى والمخلص الأول عليه الصلاة* 
*والسلام،  فهو أخلص الناس فعلاً وقولاً، فهو رسول الله إلى الله بهذا الدين وأحكامه  وتشريعه، وهو الذي يحثهم على الأعمال الصالحة والإخلاص فيها،* 
*وسيرته  العطرة كلها دروس في كيفية التعامل بالإخلاص مع الله تعالى، من أجل ذلك  كان لزامًا معرفة سيرته عليه الصلاة والسلام، حتى نتعبد الله تعالى*
* بالإخلاص كما كان عليه النبي ﷺ.*
*ثم  لا بد من دراسة سير المخلصين من العلماء والقادة والعامة من المسلمين في  التاريخ، ومعرفة ما كان عليه سلف الأمة من الاستقامة والصلاح* 
*والإخلاص، حيث أثر هذه العوامل في نبوغهم العلمي، وتقدمهم المعرفي، وفي تكوين القوة والمنعة لهم في الحياة. * 
*6 – الدعــــاء:*
*والدعاء  من المنافذ المباشرة التي يلبي الله تعالى لعباده ما يطلبونه ويرغبون فيه،  ومن أهم الأمور التي تعين على كسب الإخلاص في العمل لله تعالى، هو سؤاله  جل وعلا هذا الأمر، بالدعاء المستمر والملح، بكورًا وعشيًا، ودبر كل صلاة،  وفي أي وقت شاؤوا، وفي أية حال، فإنه قريب من عباده، سميع بدعواتهم، ومجيب  لها، لقوله تعالى: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ  عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ ۖ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا  دَعَانِ ۖ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَرْشُدُونَ}(2) ويقول* 
*تبارك وتعالى أيضًا: {ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً ۚ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ}(3).*
*ويقول جلّ ذكره في آية أخرى: {قُلْ  يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا  مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّـهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا ۚ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ}(4).*
*7 – أن يقبل العبد على عمل صالح بصورة سرية ودائمة، لا يطلع عليه أحد من الناس، لأن ذلك يكون عنده الإخلاص لله تعالى، لأنه بعيد عن أنظار*
*  الناس ومدحهم وثنائهم، وربما يشفع هذا العمل لهذا العبد يوم القيامة،  ويدخله الجنة والنعيم، وليس من الضروري أن يكون عملاً كبيرًا وشاقًا، فرب  عمل* 
*صالح صغير يدوم عليه العبد، يربيه الله تعالى له، فيصبح كالجبال في الأجر والمثوبة، تقول عائشة رضي الله عنها عن حال النبي ﷺ: «وكان أحب الدِّين* 
*إليه ما داوم صاحبه عليه» (5).
--------------------------
(1) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 334، رقم 8398). والحاكم (4/ 188).
*
* (2) سورة البقرة، [186].*
*(3) سورة الأعراف، [ 55].*
*(4) سورة الزمر [53].*
*(5)  أخرجه البخاري (ص10، رقم 43) كتاب الإيمان، باب أحب الدين إلى الله أدومه.  ومسلم (ص318-319، رقم 785) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب فصل العمل الدائم.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(44)

**الرياء (1-3)* 

*آثار عدم الإخلاص (الرياء):**إذا  كان الإخلاص لله تعالى يجلب للإنسان تلك الثمرات الخيرة في الدنيا، من  راحة نفسية، وسعادة وسعة في الرزق والمأكل والمشرب، ويمنحه النصر* 
*والتمكين  في الأرض، والنجاح والتفوق في الحياة،  فإن خلاف هذا الإخلاص وهو الرياء  والعمل لغير الله تعالى، من أجل مصلحة دنيوية أو شهرة بين* 
*الناس، أو جاه أو منصب ووظيفة، فإن ذلك يكسب الإنسان عكس تلك الثمرات والنتائج لصاحبه، وهي كالآتي:*
*1 – التعلق بالمخلوقين:*
*إذا  قصد الإنسان من وراء عمله في الحياة - أيًا كان نوعه – رضا الناس وثناءهم  وجزاءهم، فإن علاقته بربه تضعف، فتتوجه كل مشاعره وأحساسيه نحو*
*  الجهة التي تكافئه في الدنيا، فيعمل كل ما بوسعه لإكساب رضى هذه الجهة وإن  خالف عمله أمر الله تعالى والأخلاق والآداب، وبالتالي فإنه في هذه* 
*الحال  يستبدل الذي أدنى بالذي هو خير، فيستبدل علاقته بالقوي الذي بيده ملكوت  السموات والأرض، بالإنسان الضعيف الذي لا يستطيع دفع الضر* 
*عن نفسه، يقول الله تعالى: {يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ ۚ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّـهِ لَن يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا  لَهُ ۖ وَإِن يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ*
* شَيْئًا لَّا يَسْتَنقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ ۚ ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ}(1).*
*2 – الاضطراب النفسي والقلق:*
*إذا  تعلق الإنسان بالعباد وترك رب العباد، فإنه يبقى في حالة من القلق والتوتر  النفسي الدائم والتفكير المستمر لينال إعجاب هذا المخلوق بعمله أو علمه،*
*  ويصبح ذلك هاجسًا له، لا يتركه أبدًا، حتى أثناء نومه ربما يحلم به وبتلك  العلاقة، الأمر الذي يهدد النفس ويسهل الطريق أمام الوساوس الأخرى للولوج
*
* فيها.*

*------------------------
(1) سورة الحج [7].
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(45)

الرياء (2-3) 

**آثار عدم الإخلاص (الرياء):**3 – عدم الإنتاج إلا بحوافز دنيوية:*
*إن الذي يعمل من أجل جزاء دنيوي من مكسب مادي أو شهرة أو أي شيء آخر، ربما يعمل بجد وإخلاص في ميدان عمله، ولكن هذا النشاط سرعان*
*  ما ينتهي إلى خمول وفتور وقلة في الإنتاج، بعد أن يصل إلى غايته، والواقع  المعاصر يشهد على هذه الحقيقة، حيث لا يتناسب إنتاج المؤسسات والشركات* 
*والوزرات  المختلفة أبدًا مع العدد الهائل من العاملين فيها، وذلك بسبب ضعف الوازع  الديني لدى الكثيرين من هؤلاء العاملين والموظفين الذين انحسر*
* الإنتاج لديهم، لمعرفتهم أن جزاءهم مضمون في نهاية كل شهر، سواء عملوا أم لم يعملوا، إلا ما رحم الله من بعض عباده المخلصين.*
*وربما يسأل بعضهم عن حال الكافرين المعاصرين في الدول الأخرى، الذين يعملون وينتجون ويبدعون، فكيف نوفق بين هذا وذلك؟* 
*إن  قاعدة ارتباط العمل بالجزاء عامة تنطبق على كل البشر، وأن كل فرد أينما  كان بلده وزمانه يسير وفق هذه القاعد في عمله وحركته في الحياة، وإن* 
*الآفات التي تنتج عن الإخلاص لغير الله تعالى تتواجد في تلك المجتمعات غير المسلمة، ولكنها بنسب أقل من مجتمعاتنا، ويرجع ذلك لسببين:*
*أ  – إنهم يخضعون لقوانين عمل شديدة لا تستثني أحدًا من الموظفين والعمال، من  التزام أو مخالفة، وفي الوقت نفسه تضمن لهم هذه القوانين مكافآت* 
*شهرية مغرية جدًا إضافة إلى المكافآت التشجيعية على الإنتاج وحسن الأداء.*
*ب  – الحرية البحثية والآليات المتوافرة لذلك تدفعهم للإبداعات والاكتشافات  المتتالية، بخلاف واقع بلاد المسلمين، الذي يعاني قلة الحريات البحثية،  وندرة*
* الأجهزة الكشفية والبحثية.*
*وفي كل الأحوال ينطبق على المخلصين وغيرهم الحديث النبوي الشريف: «إن الكافر إذا عمل حسنة أطعم بها طعمة من الدنيا وأما المؤمن فإن الله يدخر* 
*له حسناته في الآخرة ويعقبه رزقا في الدنيا على طاعته» (1).*
*4 – تفشي الآفات الاجتماعية:*
* مثل  الرشوة، والتزوير، والمجاملات الكاذبة، ووضع الفرد غير المناسب في المكان  المناسب، مما يسبب انهيار المجتمع ومؤسساته، ويقضي على التكافل* 
*والتعاون  بين أبنائه، لأن جميع المعاملات والعلاقات ستأخذ طرقًا ملتوية ومسارات  منحرفة، حتى تنقلب الموازين، بسوء الإدارات المسؤولة عن شؤون الناس*
*  وأحوالهم، بمعنى أن المجتمع يتحول إلى مفرزة للمشكلات والآفات النفسية  والاجتماعية بصورة لا حدود لها، ذلك أن الغاية أصبحت لدى الناس تبرر* 

*الوسيلة، من جراء المجاملات الكاذبة والمظاهر الكاذبة التي تزيف الحقيقة في الواقع.*
* --------------------------------------

(1) أخرجه مسلم (ص1222، رقم 2808) كتاب صفات المنافقين، باب جزاء المؤمن بحسناته في الدنيا والآخرة، وتعجيل سيئات الكافر في الدنيا.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(46)

الرياء (3-3) 

**آثار عدم الإخلاص (الرياء):**5 – عدم قبول العمل عند الله:*
*إن  الإخلاص لله تعالى يصفي العمل الذي يقوم به الإنسان، ويغسله من الشوائب  والمتعلقات الأخرى التي تتوجه لغير الله تعالى، فإذا نوى الإنسان من وراء  أعماله وأقواله جزاء دنيويًا غير رضا الله تعالى، فإن ذلك حسبه، ولن ينال  إلا ما تمنى، فقبول العمل ورفضه من الله تعالى يتوقف على النية التي من  أجلها* 
*حدث  الفعل أو القول، لذا إذا قدم أحدهم عمره كله في الأعمال الحسنة والجليلة،  ولكنه لم يجعل لله فيها نصيب، فإن الله تعالى لن يدخر له شيئًا منها يوم* 
*القيامة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَىٰ مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاءً مَّنثُورًا}(1).*
*ويقول تبارك وتعالى: {يا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُم بِالْمَنِّ  وَالْأَذَىٰ كَالَّذِي يُنفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلَا يُؤْمِنُ  بِاللَّـهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ۖ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ* 
*صَفْوَانٍ  عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا ۖ لَّا  يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ مِّمَّا كَسَبُوا ۗ وَاللَّـهُ لَا يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ}(2).*
*وهو أمر دقيق يجب ملاحظته في واقع الحياة، وتذكير الناس به، في علاقاتهم وأعمالهم، لأنه يحدد المصير والمآل للإنسان يوم القيامة.* 
*وهناك  لفتة لا بد من التنبيه إليها، ربما يقف عندها الكثيرون، ويتخوفوا من وضعهم  في بعض الحالات التي يمرون بها، وهي مدح الناس للخصال المتوافرة في*
*  بعض الأشخاص، أو ثنائهم على بعض أعمالهم، مما يسبب لهم إشكالاً في الإقدام  على الخير والإحسان إلى الناس، فإن مثل هذا الثناء والمدح لا يناقض* 
*الإخلاص في شيء ما دام صاحبه واثقًا من صلاح نيته لله تعالى؛ بل قد يكون ذلك من الشهادة لله على خيرية هذا الإنسان.* 
*عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال: قيل لرسول الله ﷺ: أرأيت الرجل يعمل العمل من الخير ويحمده الناس عليه؟ قال: «تلك عاجل بشرى المؤمن» (3).*
*عن أنس بن مالك قال: «مرّ على النبي ﷺ بجنازة فأثني عليها خيرًا. فقال: وجبت. ثم مرَّ عليه بجنازة فأثني عليها شرًّا فقال: وجبت فقيل يا رسول الله*

* قلتَ لهذه وجبت ولهذه وجبت، فقال: شهادة القوم والمؤمنون شهود الله في الأرض» (4).*
*------------------------------------
(1) الفرقان [23].
(2) البقرة [264]. 
(3) أخرجه مسلم (ص1151، رقم 2642) كتاب البر والصلة، باب إذا أثنى على العمل الصالح، فهي بشرى لا تضر.*
*(4) أخرجه البخاري (ص428، رقم 2642) كتاب الشهادات، باب تعديل كم يجوز.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(47)


وفي الختام لابد من توضيح بعض النقاط المتعلقة بالإخلاص، لفئتين من الناس، هما:
**
أولاً: المريض النفسي:*
*حيث ينبغي عليه معرفة بعض الواجبات المهمة ليخلص عمله، ويدخل بإذن الله تعالى في مرحلة الشفاء، ومن هذه الواجبات: * 
*1  – التعلق بالله الذي خلق الكون كله وإليه مآله، فلا يتنفس كائن ولا يتحرك  حركة إلا بإرادته جلت قدرته، فلا يُقصد أحد سواء بالأعمال والأقوال، ولا  يُرجى غيره للعلاج أو طلب الشفاء. فعليه أن يقوي إخلاصه بأعماله ويلح على  الله بطلب الشفاء.*
*2  – التدبر في كتاب الله المبين وتلاوة آياته، بصورة دائمة وغير منقطعة، لما  فيها من التعليمات والتوجيهات التي تنير الدروب وتجلي عنها الظلمات.*
*3 – لا بد من مجالسة النفس والخلو معها في ساعات معينة، لمراجعة شريط الأعمال والأقوال، وتصحيح ما فيه من أخطاء وذنوب ومعاصي.
*
*4 – الاجتهاد في العبادات، من صلاة، وصيام، ودعاء وذكر، وإحسان، وإنفاق لأنها جميعًا مربط الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة.*
*ثانيًا: الداعية:*
*فعليه  معرفة بعض الأمور المهمة لنجاح دعوته، وإثمارها بثمر طيب وحسن، ومن هنا  عليه أن يتذكر عظم عمله ويقوي إخلاصه فيه، ومن هذه الأمور:*
*1  – أن الدعوة عمل عظيم وهي من أجلّ الأعمال؛ بل أحسنها، فهي مهمة الرسل  والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وبها يهتدي الناس ويستنيرون،  * 
*وبسببها يكلل الله الأمة بالنصر والتمكين.*
*2 – أن الدعوة من غير إخلاص، لا قيمة لها ولا ثمرة في الحياة الدنيا، فضلاً عن الوبال الذي يرهق كاهل الداعية يوم القيامة.*
*3  – ضرورة تجرد النفس من حظوظ الدنيا وزخارفها، والتوجه الصادق إلى الله  تعالى بكل ما يقوم به الداعية، لأن ما يكون لله يبقى ويثمر، وما يكون  لغيره، يفنى ويفسد.*

*4 – فَهْمُ الدعوة بأصولها الصحيحة، وأساليبها المبينة في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه ﷺ، حيث إن أهم أصل لها هو الإخلاص لله تعالى.
*
*

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(48)

**أهمية التوكل على الله:**تتجلى  أهمية التوكل على الله تعالى في شؤون الإنسان جميعها؛ لأن كل فعل أو حركة  لا يخرج عن دائرة الإرادة الربانية وتدبيره الشامل في هذا الكون،*
*  والإنسان ضعيف لا حول له ولا قوة من غير أن يعتمد على الله؛ لأنه هو الذي  يعطي القوة والدفع للإنسان ليتحرك في الأرض ويسعى فيها بما أمره الله به،* 
*انطلاقًا  من حركة الحواس إلى أصغر عضو في الجسم، كلها تسير وفق إرادة الله وسنته،  فالعين لا تنام لولا عناية الله بها، والعقل لا يستطيع أن يفكر ويتأمل*
*  من غير أمر خالقه، والأطراف لا تعمل ولا تسعى في طلب الرزق إذا لم يمنحها  الله قوة الحركة والتنقل، والمريض لا يُشفى من دون الله، وهكذا في جميع* 
*الأحوال.*
*فالتوكل  على الله تعالى يمنح الإنسان الاستمرارية في العمل والعبادة بالوجه الذي  يريده الله تعالى، أما إذا خالف الإنسان هذه السنة، وأوكل شؤونه إلى* 
*نفسه،  أو إلى غيره من البشر، من غير التوكل على الله، فإنه بذلك يجلب على نفسه  الضرر والأذى بسخط الله عليه، وقد أشار الله تعالى إلى هذه الصورة* 
*في قصة قارون بقوله: {إِنَّ  قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَىٰ فَبَغَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ ۖ وَآتَيْنَاهُ  مِنَ الْكُنُوزِ مَا إِنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بِالْعُصْبَةِ أُولِي  الْقُوَّةِ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ ۖ إِنَّ* 
*اللَّـهَ  لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ. وَابْتَغِ فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللَّـهُ الدَّارَ  الْآخِرَةَ ۖ وَلَا تَنسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَأَحْسِن كَمَا  أَحْسَنَ اللَّـهُ إِلَيْكَ ۖ وَلَا تَبْغِ الْفَسَادَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ۖ  إِنَّ اللَّـهَ* 
*لَا  يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ. قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ عِندِي ۚ  أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّـهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِ مِنَ  الْقُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعًا ۚ وَلَا  يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ*
* الْمُجْرِمُونَ}(1).* 

*هكذا  اغتر قارون بما عنده من الأموال والأملاك، وظن أنه بعلمه وحده استطاع أن  يجمع هذه الثروة الهائلة، من غير أن يوكل الأمر إلى الله تعالى، واستند في* 
*هذا  الموقف إلى نفسه الضعيفة التي لا تملك من الأمر شيئًا، وجحد فضل الله  تعالى وكرمه عليه بهذه الأموال، فوكَّله الله إلى ذلك، فخسف بتلك الثروات* 
*والأموال الأرض حتى لا يبق منها شيء، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {فَخَسَفْنَا بِهِ وَبِدَارِهِ الْأَرْضَ فَمَا كَانَ لَهُ مِن فِئَةٍ يَنصُرُونَهُ مِن دُونِ اللَّـهِ وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ* 
*الْمُنتَصِرِينَ}(2).* 
*فلا غنى عن التوكل على الله تعالى، وليحذر الذين يغفلون عن هذه الحقيقة من غضب الله تعالى وعقابه، كما حدث لقارون ومُلكه وماله.*
*-------------------------
(1) القصص [76-78].
 (2) القصص [81]. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(49)

*مكانة التوكل على الله:يعدُّ  التوكل على الله تعالى من أهم مقتضيات العقيدة؛ لأن طلب العون والقوة  والنفع من غير الله فيما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله تعالى شرك به جلّ وعلا، ومن  
أجل  ذلك تعددت النصوص القرآنية والنبوية من أجل ترسيخ عقيدة التوكل على الله  في نفوس المسلمين. ويمكن بيان هذه المكانة والمنزلة للتوكل من خلال النقاط  الآتية:
1-  إن الله تعالى أمر بالتوكل عليه صراحة، ولا ينبغي لأحد أن يلجأ بعدها  لغيره سبحانه وتعالى في الاستعانة وطلب القوة وتحقيق الآمال، لقوله جل  وعلا: 
{وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِهِ}*(1)*.
2- إن المسلم يردد في كل ركعة من صلواته هذا المنهج ويتعهد الله تعالى عليه بقوله: {إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ}*(2)*.
3- إن التوكل على الله تعالى يجلب للمتوكل محبة الله تعالى ورحمته وإعانته، لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِي  نَ}*(3)*.
4- جعل الله تعالى التوكل عليه من صفات المؤمنين وثمرة من ثمرات الإيمان به جل وعلا، لقوله: {وَعَلَى اللَّـهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ}*(4)*. وقوله تعالى: {وَعَلَى
 اللَّـهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ}*(5)*.
5- بيّن الله تعالى أن التوكل عليه هو منهج الأنبياء والرسل جميعا عليهم الصلاة والسلام، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَمَا لَنَا أَلَّا نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللَّـهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانَا 
سُبُلَنَا وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلَىٰ مَا آذَيْتُمُونَا ۚ وَعَلَى اللَّـهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ}*(6)*. وهي إشارة للمسلمين أن يحتذوا حذو أولئك الرسل باعتبارهم قدوة لهم في عقائدهم 
وتصوراتهم.
يقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: {حَسْبُنَا اللَّـهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ}*(7)* قالها إبراهيم عليه السلام حين ألقي في النار، وقالها محمد ﷺ حين قالوا {إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ 
جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّـهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ}*(8)(9)*.
6-  إن الله تعالى أمر عباده المؤمنين عند الخروج من البيوت بالتوكل عليه  وحده، حتى يكونوا في حمايته ورعايته إلى أن يعودوا إلى إليها، لقول النبي  ﷺ: 
 «إذا  خرج الرجل من بيته فقال بسم الله توكلت على الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله  قال يقال حينئذ هديت وكفيت ووقيت فتتنحى له الشياطين فيقول له
 شيطان آخر كيف لك برجل قد هدي وكفي ووقي» *(10)*.
---------------------------------------
(1) الفرقان [58].
(2) الفاتحة [5].
(3) آل عمران [159].
(4) آل عمران [122].

(5) المائدة [23].
(6)  إبراهيم [12].
(7)  آل عمران [173].
(8) آل عمران [173].
(9) أخرجه البخاري (ص777، رقم 4563) كتاب التفسير.
(10) أخرجه أبو داود (ص717، رقم 5095) كتاب الأدب، باب ما يقول إذا خرج من بيته. والحديث صحيح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(50)

*التوكل وفعل الأسباب:إن  التوكل الصحيح هو طلب العون من الله تعالى للوصول إلى هدف أو تحقيق غاية،  والأخذ بالأسباب المشروعة المؤدية إليها، فإذا تُرك أحد هذين 

العنصرين  فإن التوكل يفقد مضمونه ومفعوله، رغم أن الله تعالى قادر على تأمين كل شيء  وإحقاق كل مصلحة وظفر لعباده من غير علة أو سبب، ولا 
يعني  هذا أن فعل السبب ينافي حقيقة التوكل؛ بل يؤكد عليها ما دام المتوكل يعتقد  أن حصول الأشياء تتم بأمر الله تعالى وليس من فعل السبب نفسه، 
ولكن  الله جعل الربط بينهما سنة كونية لحكمة هو يعلمها، والمتأمل في منهج  القرآن والسنة النبوية وقصص الأنبياء والرسل عليهم السلام في دعواتهم سيجد 
هذه السنة واضحة وصريحة، ويمكن الإشارة إلى بعضها من خلال الآتي:
1- في طلب الرزق، أمر الله عباده بالسعي والعمل من أجل أرزاقهم فقال: {هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ ذَلُولًا فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِهِ ۖ وَإِلَيْهِ 
النُّشُورُ}*(1)*.
2-  في الحرب، يطلب الله تعالى من المؤمنين الأخذ بأسباب المواجهة مع الأعداء  من العتاد والتجهيزات العسكرية وغيرها، رغم أنه تعالى قادر على هزيمتهم

ودحرهم، قال تعالى: {وَأَعِدُّوا  لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ  تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّـهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِن دُونِهِمْ  لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّـهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ ۚ وَمَا تُنفِقُوا
 مِن شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّـهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ}*(2)*.
3- وفي قصص الأنبياء، أمر الله تعالى نبيه لوط عليه السلام قبل أن يحل بقومه العذاب أن يخرج بأتباعه بالليل حتى لا يلحق بهم العذاب،
 رغم أن الله تعالى قادر على أن ينجيهم من غير هذا الخروج، فقال: {فَأَسْرِ بِأَهْلِكَ بِقِطْعٍ مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ وَلَا يَلْتَفِتْ مِنكُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَكَ}*(3)*. 
4-  وفي هجرة الرسول ﷺ إلى المدينة، حيث خرج خفية مع أبي بكر رضي الله عنه،  رغم أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يستطيع أن يخرج على مرآى من 
قريش،  من غير أن يلحق به أذى، ولكنه أخذ بسبب الحماية والحيطة في ذلك، وجعل  هجرته سرًا، وكذلك في سائر أعماله عليه الصلاة والسلام، فكان 
يلبس  في الغزوات الدرع ويحمل السيف والترس، وكان يخطط قبل المواجهة كما حدث في  غزوة بدر حين استشار صحابته وأشاروا عليه بردم الآبار، وكلها 
أفعال أسباب لتحقيق الغاية والهدف.
5-  في الشفاء من الأمراض، أمر النبي ﷺ بالتداوي والعلاج لحصول الشفاء، رغم أن  الله تعالى قادر على أن يشفي عباده من غير ذلك، فقال عليه
 الصلاة والسلام: «يا عباد الله تداووا فإن الله لم يضع داء إلا وضع له شفاء أو قال دواء إلا داء واحدا قالوا يا رسول الله وما هو قال الهرم» *(4)*. وأيضًا جعل 
الله تعالى تحقيق الشفاء في مادة العسل.
--------------------------------------
(1) سورة الملك، الآية 15.
(2) سورة الأنفال، الآية 60.
(3) سورة هود، الآية 81.
 (4) سبق تخريجه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(51)

**آثار التوكل على الله:**إن  التوكل على الله تعالى بالمنهج الصحيح يعطي نتائج وآثارًا إيجابية، تعود  بالنفع والفوز للمتوكل في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن أبرز هذه الآثار ما يلي:*
*1 – دخول الجنة:*
*إن  التوكل على الله تعالى من خلال مفهومه الصحيح سبب في دخول الجنة والفوز  برضى الله تعالى والقرب منه، وقد سبق الإشارة إلى الآيات القرآنية الدالة  على ذلك، إلا أن رسول الله ﷺ أكدّ هذه الحقيقة بقوله: «يدخل الجنة من أمتي سبعون ألفًا بغير حساب. قالوا: ومن هم يا رسول الله قال: هم الذين لا يكتوون ولا يسترقون وعلى ربهم يتوكلون» (1).*
*2 – النجاة من المهالك والشرور:*
*ومن  آثار التوكل على الله تعالى في الدنيا أنه ينجي صاحبه من  شرور الأعداء  ومكائدهم، وقد تكفّل الله تعالى بهذه الحماية في قوله جل ثناؤه: {وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّـهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ}(2)،  وقد ظهرت هذه الحقيقة، مع نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلام حين أُلقي في  النار، وحين قيل لرسول الله ﷺ إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم، بل إن نتيجة  تلك المعاناة والصعاب التي لقيها الرسول ﷺ مع صحابته أثمرت وأينعت حين  توكلوا على الله تعالى، حيث تحولت تلك المعاناة بفضل عقيدة التوكل إلى فتح  وظفر ونشر للإسلام في الجزيرة العربية، ومن ثم في أرجاء المعمورة. * 
*3 – الطمأنينة النفسية:*
*بالتوكل على الله تعالى تهدأ النفس وتطمئن بالسكينة المنزلة عليها من بارئها، حين فوّضت أمورها وشؤونها إليه، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّـهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ}(3) أي أن الله تعالى يكفي عبده المتوكل عليه الهمّ والحزن والقلق والاضطراب، كما في قوله تعالى: {أَلَيْسَ اللَّـهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ}(4)،  ليس هذا فحسب؛ بل يجعله يعيش في ذروة السعادة النفسية في جميع أحواله، في  السراء والضراء، وفي المنشط والمكره، وفي السر والعلن، لأنه على قناعة تامة  أن الذي خلقه تكفل بكل حاجاته، وأنه أرحم به من الخلق جميعًا، ومن هذا  المنطلق تعجب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لأمر المؤمن الذي إذا أصابه سرّاء  شكر الله تعالى وإن أصابته ضرّاء صبر عليها.* 
*4 – الوقاية من شرور الشياطين وهمزاتهم:* 
*إن  شرور الشياطين لا تدع الناس في راحة وهناء، ولكن المؤمن المتوكل على الله  تعالى يتغلب عليها حين يسلم أمره لله تعالى ويستعين به، يقول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: «إذا خرج الرجل من بيته فقال بسم  الله توكلت على الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله قال يقال حينئذ هديت وكفيت  ووقيت فتتنحى له الشياطين فيقول له شيطان آخر كيف لك برجل قد هدي وكفي ووقي»(5). فالتوكل على الله تعالى يقهر الشياطين ويدحرهم ويرد عليهم نزغاتهم وهمزاتهم.*
*5 – الإيجابية والإنتاج:*
*ومن  آثار التوكل على الله تعالى تكوين الإنسان الإيجابي في الحياة، من خلال  جانبين مهمين هما: الجانب السلوكي الذي يتعامل فيه مع الآخرين بأخلاقه  الإسلامية العالية، باللين والتسامح وحب الهداية والخير لهم، وهو الجانب  الذي حث عليه رسول الله ﷺ بقوله: «حرم على النار كل هيّن ليّن سهل قريب من الناس» (6). وقوله: «إن خياركم أحسنكم أخلاقًا» (7).*
*والجانب  الثاني هو الجانب الإنتاجي الذي يبرز فيه أثر التوكل على الله تعالى في  الالتزام بحقوق العمل وقوانينه، من حيث الدوام والقيام بالأعمال الموكلة  على أتم وجه من غير كسل أو تهاون، وكذلك العمل على الإبداع والابتكار في  المجال الذي يعمل فيه هذا الإنسان، بحيث لا يتوقف اجتهاده عند حد معين، بل  يبذل ما لديه من مهارات ذهنية وعقلية وخبرات ومعارف في سبيل تحسين المجالات  التي يعمل ضمنها وتطويرها بشكل مستمر، وذلك بالتوكل على الله تعالى وطلب  العون والقدرة منه جل شأنه، وهو شأن المؤمن المتوكل على الله حق التوكل في  كل حال وزمان ومكان.* 
*6 – الرزق:* 
*ومن  أهم آثار التوكل على الله تعالى بالنهج الذي رسمه رسول الله ﷺ حصول  المتوكل على رزقه وحاجاته المعيشية، كما ورد في حديث البحث: «كالطير يغدو  خماصًا ويروح بطانًا» لأن الله تعالى الذي خلق هذا الإنسان خلق معه رزقه  ومعاشه من يوم ميلاده إلى يوم أجله، لقوله تعالى: {وَمَا  مِن دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّـهِ رِزْقُهَا وَيَعْلَمُ  مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَه  َا ۚ كُلٌّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ}(8).  إلا أنه جل وعلا يريد من عباده أن يسعوا في طلب ذلك الرزق ويعملوا له  ويأخذوا بأسبابه، ومن ثم يطلبوا منه جل ثناؤه التيسير في ذلك السعي ودوامه  والبركة فيه، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ ذَلُولًا فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِهِ ۖ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ}(9) حيث طلب من عباده السعي وتكفل هو بتأمين الرزق لهم.*
*وفي موضع آخر في كتاب الله جاء الربط واضحًا بين التوكل على الله والرزق، في قوله تعالى: {وَمَن  يَتَّقِ اللَّـهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا. وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا  يَحْتَسِبُ ۚ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّـهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ ۚ إِنَّ  اللَّـهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ ۚ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّـهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا}(10).
----------------------*
*(1)  أخرجه البخاري ص1015، رقم 5752) كتاب الطب، باب من لم يرق. ومسلم (ص111،  رقم 218) كتاب الإيمان، باب الدليل على دخول طوائف من المسلمين الجنة بغير  حساب ولا عذاب.*
*(2) سورة الطلاق، الآية 3.*
*(3) سورة الطلاق، الآية 3.*
*(4) سورة الزمر، الآية 36.*
*(5) سبق تخريجه.*
*(6)  أخرجه الترمذي (ص566، رقم 2488) كتاب صفة القيامة، باب فضل كل قريب هين  سهل. وأحمد (1/ 415، رقم 3938). والطبراني في الكبير (19/ 346، رقم 10410).  وابن حبان في صحيحه (2/216، رقم 470). وهو صحيح بشواهده.*
*(7) أخرجه البخاري (ص1054، رقم 6035).*
*(8) سورة هود، الآية 6.*
*(9) سورة الملك، الآية 15.*
*(10) سورة الطلاق، الآيتان 2-3.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(52)

*
ما يناقض التوكل على الله:
توجد  أمور كثيرة تنافي حقيقة التوكل على الله تعالى وتناقضها، يقترفها كثير من  الناس، بعلم أو جهل أو غير قصد، ولكنها جميعًا مخالفات شرعية كبيرة،
 يترتب عليها آثام وعقوبات، ومن هذه الأمور:
1-  إظهار الجزع والسخط وعدم الرضا بما قدره الله تبارك وتعالى، وهذا من  الأمور الخطيرة التي تهدد النفس قبل أي شيء، من خطر اليأس والقنوط من 
رحمة  الله، وهذا ما يناقض حقيقة التوكل على الله، لأن هناك كثيرًا من الأمور  الظاهرة التي يظنها الإنسان ضررًا وهي في الحقيقة تحمل الخير والثواب له، 
وكذلك العكس، وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {وَعَسَىٰ أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ ۖ وَعَسَىٰ أَن تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ}*(1)*.
2-  الذهاب للسحرة والمشعوذين والدجالين، أو التداوي بالحرام، أو التطير،  وغيرها من الأمور التي تنافي التوكل على الله وتناقضه، بل إن ذلك يدخل 
صاحبه  في دائرة الشرك مع الله تعالى، من حيث لا يشعر، فقد يطلب المشعوذ أو  الساحر من زائره أن يطأ المصحف أو يجعله في دورة المياه أو شتمه، وغير
 ذلك من الوسائل الشركية والكفرية التي يجعلها شرطًا لشفائه أو إخراجه من مأزقه أو مما يعاني منه. 
يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من أتى عرّافًا فسأله عن شيء لم تُقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة» *(2)*.
3-  عدم بذل الأسباب لتحقيق المراد، وهو ينافي حقيقة التوكل القائمة على العمل  والسعي في الأرض، كالذي يطلب الرزق من غير أن يعمل، أو يطلب 
الشفاء  من غير أن يتداوى، فهذه الأمور تناقض سنة الله تعالى في الكون، وهذا ما  دفع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن ينهر المتكاسل عن العمل ويأمره
 بالسعي والحركة، ثم يدعو الله بالرزق الحلال، وقد قال له مقولته المشهورة: إن السماء لا تمطر ذهبًا ولا فضة.
4-  الشك في اليقينات القرآنية أو النصوص النبوية الواردة في حقيقة التوكل  وآثاره على حياة الإنسان، وهذا لا يناقض التوكل فحسب، بل يخرج صاحبه 
من الملة، ويحل به ما حلّ بقارون وأمثاله.
5  – التملق الزائد الذي يخرج عن حدود الآداب العامة والعادات المألوفة،  كالذي يجعل جلّ تفكيره وهمّه في الحياة إرضاء مسؤوله في العمل أو الوزير أو  
صاحب  الجاه، أو غيره من أجل أن يغدق عليه ببعض المتاع أو المال، وكأن هذا  الوزير أو الغني هو المتكفل برزقه وبقائه، وهذا يناقض حقيقة التوكل التي
 تربط الإنسان بملك الملوك وأغنى الأغنياء الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه يرجعون.
-----------------------
(1) سورة البقرة، الآية 216.
 (2) أخرجه مسلم (ص990، رقم 2230) كتاب السلام، باب الكهانة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(53)

**توصيــــات:**وأخيرًا  فهذه بعض الوصايا لأولئك القوم الذين ابتلاهم الله تعالى بالعجز أو المرض  أو الفقر أو غيرها من الابتلاءات، من أجل أن يصبحوا عناصر إيجابية فاعلة في  أنفسهم وأهليهم ومجتمعهم، وهي في الوقت نفسه عوامل معينة على تقوية التوكل  على الله تعالى:
*
*1  – تجديد الشعور مع الله تعالى: وذلك بالتواصل المستمر مع الله، وتقوية  العلاقة معه في التقرب إليه بالطاعات والدعاء والذكر، وقراءة القرآن وغيرها  من العبادات، حتى تستقر النفس، لتنطلق بعدها للحياة بوجه آخر مختلف عما  كانت عليه في السابق.*
*2  – ترك الأسباب المحرمة: وذلك بتبديلها بالأسباب المباحة والمشروعة، التي  بيّنها الشرع وأقرّها العلماء، مثل ترك التداوي بالحرام والمعاصي من شرب* 
*للخمور  أو تناول للمخدرات، أو الوقوف على أبواب المشعوذين والسحرة، وإبدال ذلك  باللجوء إلى الله تعالى والوقوف على بابه، فهو أرحم بعباده من* 
*أنفسهم وذويهم وجميع الخلق، فلا يرد دعوة عبده المنيب إليه بصدق وإخلاص.*
*3 – الاعتقاد أن الخير فيما قدره الله وإن كان ظاهره غير ذلك، وأن ما أصابه لم يكن ليخطئه، وأن ما أخطأه لم يكن ليصيبه.*
*4  – اتباع سبل الخير وملازمة أهل الخير، وذلك بتقوية الإرادة وإخراجها من  دائرة العجز والكسل إلى ميدان الحركة والنشاط، لأن الحياة قائمة على السعي*
* من أجل إحقاق الحق ونشره وإبطال الباطل ودحره.*
*6 – القيام بالأعمال المقدور عليها وعدم تركها، وإن كانت يسيرة، أو كانت ثمرتها بعيدة المنال، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام:  «إن قامت الساعة وبيد* 
*أحدكم فسيلة فإن استطاع ألا يقوم حتى يغرسها، فليفعل» (1).*

**     *     ***بهذه  الصورة يتمكن الإنسان أن يؤدي دوره الحقيقي في الحياة، من خلال التوكل على  الله تعالى وفق المنهج الذي رسمه رسول الله ﷺ في حديث البحث، وينتقل من  مرحلة الكسل والعجر والاتكال على الأماني والأوهام إلى مرحلة العمل والجد  والإبداع في واقع الحياة.
---------------------------------

(1) أخرجه أحمد (3/191، رقم 13004). والبخاري في الأدب المفرد (ص168، رقم 479).
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(54)

**محبة الله تعالى**عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ﷺ قَالَ «ثَلَاثٌ  مَنْ كُنَّ فِيهِ وَجَدَ حَلَاوَةَ الْإِيمَانِ: أَنْ يَكُونَ الله  وَرَسُولُهُ أَحَبَّ إِلَيْهِ مِمَّا سِوَاهُمَا، وَأَنْ يُحِبَّ المَرْءَ  لَا يُحِبُّهُ إِلَّا لله، وَأَنْ يَكْرَهَ أَنْ يَعُودَ فِي الْكُفْرِ  كَمَا يَكْرَهُ أَنْ يُقْذَفَ فِي النَّارِ» (1).
*
*مفهوم المحبة:* 
*في اللغة: أشار ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى إلى عدة معان لمفهوم المحبة في اللغة فقال:*
* «وهذه المادة تدور في اللغة على خمسة أشياء:*
*أحدها: الصفاء والبياض، ومنه قولهم لصفاء بياض الأسنان ونضارتها: حَبَبُ الأسنان.*
*الثاني: العلو والظهور، ومنه حَبَبَ الماء وحبابه، وهو ما يعلوه عند المطر الشديد، وحَبَبَ الكأس منه.*
*الثالث: اللزوم والثبات، ومنه: حَبَّ البعير وأحبَّ إذا برك ولم يقم.*
*الرابع: اللب، ومنه: حبة القلب، للُبّه وداخله، ومنه: الحبّة، لواحدة الحبوب، إذ هي أصل الشيء ومادته وقوامه.*
*الخامس: الحفظ والإمساك، ومنه: حِبُّ الماء: للوعاء الذي يُحفظ فيه ويمسكه، وفيه معنى الثبوت أيضًا» (2).*
*وأما في الاصطلاح فإن المحبة: هي ميل القلب نحو شيء معين، وظهور أثر ذلك في سلوك المحب.
-----------------------
(1)  أخرجه البخاري (ص6، رقم 16) كتاب الإيمان، باب حلاوة الإيمان. ومسلم (ص40،  رقم 43) كتاب الإيمان، باب بيان خصال من اتصف بها وجد حلاوة الإيمان. * 
*(2) مدارج السالكين، للإمام ابن القيم، 3/ 9.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(55)
**أقسام المحبة - محبة الله تعالى لعبده									
**
**أقسام المحبة:*
*تنقسم المحبة إلى عدة أقسام:*

*1 – محبة الله تعالى:* 
*ويمكن تقسيم هذه المحبة إلى قسمين:*
*- محبة الله  تعالى لعبده:*
*إن  محبة الله تعالى لعبده صفة من صفات الله تعالى لا تحتاج إلى تأويل أو  تعطيل، كتأويل بعضهم على أنها الإحسان إليه، وهو مخالف للأدلة الصريحة من* 
*الكتاب والسنة، كما في قوله تعالى: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَن يَرْتَدَّ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ  يَأْتِي اللَّـهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى* 
*الْكَافِرِينَ  يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّـهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ۚ  ذَٰلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّـهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ ۚ وَاللَّـهُ وَاسِعٌ  عَلِيمٌ}(1). وقوله تعالى: {وَاللَّـهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ}(2)،* 
*وقوله جل ثناؤه: { وَأَحْسِنُوا ۛ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ}(3)، والآيات القرآنية كثيرة في إثبات هذه المحبة.*
*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث القدسي: «يقول الله تعالى: من عادى لي وليًا فقد بارزني بالمحاربة، وما تقرّب إلي عبدي بمثل أداء ما افترضت عليه،* 
*ولا  يزال عبدي يتقرّب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه، فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع  به، وبصره الذي يبصر به، ويده التي يبطش بها، ورجله التي يمشي بها، وإن  سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذ بي لأعيذنه، وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي  عن نفس المؤمن، يكره الموت وأنا أكره مساءته» (4).*
*------------------------------------------------------*
*(1) المائدة [54].*
*(2) آل عمران [146].*
*(3) البقرة [195].*
*(4) أخرجه البخاري (ص1127، رقم 6502) كتاب الرقاق، باب التواضع.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(56)

**- محبة العبد لربه:**وهي  من المحاب الواجبة على العبد، ومن دونها لا يتحقق الإيمان الحق، وقد جاءت  الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة على وجود هذه المحبة ووجوبها، كقوله تعالى:*
* {وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَن يَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِ اللَّـهِ أَندَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ  كَحُبِّ اللَّـهِ ۖ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِّلَّـهِ ۗ وَلَوْ  يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ  لِلَّـهِ جَمِيعًا وَأَنَّ* 
*اللَّـهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ}(1)، وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ  إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّـهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّـهُ  وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}(2).*
*وعن  أنس رضي الله عنه: أن رجلاً سأل النبي ﷺ عن الساعة، فقال: متى الساعة؟  قال: «وماذا أعددت لها؟» قال: لا شيء، إلا أني أحب الله ورسوله،*
* فقال: «أنت مع من أحببت» قال أنس: فما فرحنا بشيء فرحنا بقول النبي ﷺ: «أنت مع من أحببت» (3).*
*وفي  حديث آخر، عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: أن رجلاً على عهد النبي ﷺ كان  اسمه عبدالله، وكان يلقِّب حِمَارًا، وكان يضحك رسول الله ﷺ،* 
*وكان  النبي ﷺ قد جلده في الشراب، فأُتيَ به يومًا، فأمر به فجُلد، فقال رجل من  القوم: اللهم العنه، ما أكثر ما يؤتى به، فقال النبي ﷺ: «لا تلعنوه،* 
*فوالله ما علمت أنه يحب الله ورسوله» (4).
-----------------------------------
(1) البقرة [165].*
*(2) آل عمران [31].*
*(3)  أخرجه البخاري (ص619-620، رقم 3688) كتاب فضائل أصحاب النبي ﷺ، باب مناقب  عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه. ومسلم (ص1149، رقم 2639) كتاب البر والصلة.*
*(4) أخرجه البخاري (ص1169، رقم 678) كتاب الحدود، باب ما يكره من لعن شارب الخمر.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(57)



**2 – محبة الرسول ﷺ:**إن محبة الرسول ﷺ من المحاب الواجبة التابعة لمحبة الله تعالى، لقوله جل ثناؤه: {قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّـهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّـهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ*
* غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}(1) .* 
*وبهذا فإن هذه المحبة من مقتضيات الإيمان، فلا معنى لإيمان العبد من غير هذه المحبة، كما قال ﷺ: «لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده* 
*وولده والناس أجمعين» (2). وفي حديث آخر رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله ﷺ قال: «فوالذي نفسي بيده لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب* 
*إليه من والده وولده» (3).*
*فتدل هذه الأحاديث دلالة صريحة على وجوب محبة الرسول ﷺ وأنها من مستلزمات الإيمان.*
*وقد جاءت الأدلة من كتاب الله تعالى على وجوب هذه المحبة وتفضيلها على المحاب الدنيوية الأخرى، كما في قوله تعالى: {قُلْ إِن كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ* 
*وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ  وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا  وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ  إِلَيْكُم مِّنَ اللَّـهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ  فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَ* 
*اللَّـهُ بِأَمْرِهِ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ}(4) .*
*فمن  فضّل محبة هذه الأشياء المذكورة في الآية على محبة الله ورسوله ﷺ فإن الله  تعالى توعّده بأمرين: تربص العذاب والعقاب، وكذلك تصنيفهم من الفاسقين.* 
*كما يقول تبارك وتعالى: {النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَىٰ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ}(5) .*
*وهذا  يعني أن الرسول ﷺ يجب أن يكون أحب إلى المؤمن من نفسه، وقد بيّن ابن القيم  رحمه الله من خلال هذه الآية أنه من لم يكن الرسول عليه الصلاة* 
*والسلام أحب إليه من نفسه فقد عرض نفسه للوعيد الشديد، موضحًا في هذه الأولوية أمرين مهمين:*
*1- «أن يكون – الرسول ﷺ – أحب إلى العبد من نفسه، لأن الأولوية أصلها الحب، ونفس العبد أحب إليه من غيره ومع هذا يجب أن يكون الرسول*
* أولى به منها، وأحب إليه منها، فبذلك يحصل له اسم الإيمان.*
*ويلزم  من هذه الأولوية والمحبة كمال الانقياد والطاعة والرضا والتسليم وسائر  لوازم المحبة من الرضا بحكمه والتسليم لأمره وإيثاره على ما سواه.*
*2-  ألا يكون للعبد حكم على نفسه أصلاً، بل الحكم على نفسه للرسول ﷺ يحكم  عليها أعظم من حكم السيد على عبده أو الوالد على ولده، فليس له* 
*في نفسه تصرف قط إلا ما تصرف فيه الرسول الذي هو أولى به منها» (6).
------------------------------
( 1)  آل عمران، الآية 31.
*
*( 2)  أخرجه البخاري (ص6، رقم 15) كتاب الإيمان، باب حب الرسول ﷺ من الإيمان.  ومسلم (ص41، رقم 44) كتاب الإيمان، باب وجوب محبة رسول الله أكثر من الأهل.*
*( 3) أخرجه البخاري (ص6، رقم 14) كتاب الإيمان، باب وجوب محبة رسول الله أكثر من الأهل.*
*(4 )  التوبة، الآية 24.*
*( 5)  الأحزاب، الآية 6.*
* ( 6) الرسالة التبوكية، لابن القيم. مراجعة الشيخ عبدالظاهر أبي السمح، ط1، المطبعة السلفية، مكة المكرمة، 1347هـ، ص 21-22.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(58)



**3 – محبة سائر الخلق:* 
*وهذه  من المحاب المستحبة التي يأنس بها الإنسان ويفرح بوجودها، حيث يجد فيها  كثيرًا من عوامل القوة والثبات في الحياة وهي في مجملها محاب فطرية خلق* 
*الإنسان عليها، أو أنها وُجدت حين خلق الإنسان على هذه الأرض، ومن الأمثلة على هذه المحبة:* 
*-  محبة النفس التي هي من الفطرة، والنفس قد صانها الإسلام وحفظها وجعل لها  مكانة عالية، فلا تزهق ولا يعتدى عليها إلا بحق، ومن بذلها في سبيل الله  نال درجة الشهداء.*
*-  محبة الولد والأهل والقرابة، لأنها السبيل إلى تكوين مجتمع قوي متماسك.*
*-   محبة الزوجة، وهي التي تنشأ بعد الزواج حين يتآلف قلباهما وتتقارب  مشاعرهما، فيؤثر ذلك على حال الأسرة وسلوكها، وهي آية من آيات الله لقوله  جل 
*
*ثناؤه: {وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا  إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً ۚ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ  لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ}(1) .*
*-  محبة الصديق أو الصاحب، وهي ناتجة عن تآلف الأرواح كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «الأرواح جنود مجندة، فما تعارف منها ائتلف وما تناكر منها اختلف» (2).*
*-  محبة الحيوانات أحيانًا، وهي من الفطرة ومن الرحمة التي أودعها الله تعالى  في نفوس عباده نحو هذه الكائنات المسخرة للإنسان، حيث تتحقق الألفة بينهم* 
*كما هي الحال مع بعض الخيول والطيور وغيرها.*
*4 – محبة الأشياء:* 
*وهي  كثيرة، كمحبة الخضرة والماء، أو النظر إلى مكونات الكون والتأمل فيها، أو  حب الهوايات المتنوعة كالقراءة أو الرسم أو الخط أو ممارسة بعض أنواع* 
*الرياضة والنشاطات الأخرى.
---------------------------------------
(1) سورة الروم، الآية 21.*
*(2)  أخرجه البخاري (ص554، رقم 3336) كتاب أحاديث الأنبياء، باب الأرواح جنود  مجندة. ومسلم (ص1149، رقم 2138) كتاب البر والصلة، باب الأرواح جنود مجندة.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(59)

**المحاب الممنوعة:*
ويمكن تقسيم هذا النوع من المحاب إلى قسمين:

*1 – محبة المعصية:*

وهي  محبة ما نهى الله عنه من الأقوال والأفعال، وتفضيلها على ما أمر بها من  المحاب، وذلك مثل محبة الزنا والربا وشرب الخمر والسرقة والظلم وغيرها من
  المعاصي وتفضيلها على الفضيلة والاستقامة والعدل، وهذا اللون من المحبة  ممنوع، لأنها مدخل إلى دائرة الفعل والعمل الذي يستوجب بعدها العقوبة في 
الدنيا والعذاب في الآخرة.
وقد  ذكر الله تعالى هذه المحبة في مواطن كثيرة من كتابه المبين على أنها محبة  حقيقية حين تظهر آثارها الواقعية على الأرض، كقوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ 
آمَنُوا  لَا تَتَّخِذُوا آبَاءَكُمْ وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ إِنِ  اسْتَحَبُّوا الْكُفْرَ عَلَى الْإِيمَانِ ۚ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ  فَأُولَـٰئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ}*(1)*، وقوله تعالى عن ثمود  لمّا فضّلوا حب 
الضلال على الهدى: {وَأَمَّا  ثَمُودُ فَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ فَاسْتَحَبُّوا الْعَمَىٰ عَلَى الْهُدَىٰ  فَأَخَذَتْهُمْ صَاعِقَةُ الْعَذَابِ الْهُونِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ}*(2)*، وقوله تعالى: {الَّذِينَ
  يَسْتَحِبُّونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَن  سَبِيلِ اللَّـهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا ۚ أُولَـٰئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ  بَعِيدٍ}*(3)* .
*2 – محبة ما هو أدنى على ما هو أعلى:* 

وهذا  لا يعني أن محبة  الأدنى محرمة، بل ربما تكون جائزة ومستحبة، ولكنها حين   يجعل لها الأفضلية على ما هي أعلى تنقلب إلى محبة ممنوعة، وذلك مثل
  الذي يحب نفسه، فهذه محبة فطرية كامنة في كل نفس إنسانية، ولكن تتحول هذه  المحبة إلى معصية حين تُفضل على محبة الله  ورسوله ﷺ،  وكذلك مثل 
محبة  المال والأولاد والدنيا حين تسبق محبة الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه ومحبة  الآخرة  فإنها محبة ممنوعة يترتب عليها الحساب والعقاب، لقوله تعالى: {قُلْ إِن 
كَانَ  آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ  وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ  كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُم مِّنَ اللَّـهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي 
سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَ اللَّـهُ بِأَمْرِهِ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ}*(4)*.
ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين» *(5)*.
------------------------------------
(1) التوبة [23].
(2) فصلت [17].
(3) إبراهيم [3].
(4) التوبة [24].
(5) سبق تخريجه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(60)

*
المراد بالمحبة في هذا البحث:
هو محبة الله تعالى، فهي أعلى أنواع المحبة، وهي كالرأس بالنسبة للطائر يقوده في مسيره ومسبحه في الهواء.
وهذه المحبة هي مصدر التعبد لله تعالى وهي محرك مسيرة الحياة، وهي أعلى درجات الإيمان لقوله ﷺ: «ثلاث من كنّ فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان: أن يكون 
الله ورسوله أحبّ إليه مما سواهما، وأن يحبّ المرءَ لا يحبه إلا لله، وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر كما يكره أن يقذف في النار» *(1)*.
ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «كان من دعاء داود يقول: اللهم إني أسألك حبك وحب من يحبك والعمل الذي يبلغني حبك، اللهم اجعل حبك أحب 
إلي من نفسي وأهلي ومن الماء البارد» *(2)*.
وهذه المحبة ليست اختيارية، بل هي واجبة ومن أوجب الواجبات، توعد الله على تركها فقال: {قُلْ إِن كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ 
وَأَمْوَالٌ  اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ  تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُم مِّنَ اللَّـهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي  سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَ اللَّـهُ بِأَمْرِهِ ۗ  وَاللَّـهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ 
الْفَاسِقِينَ}*(3)* .
ويستشعر المسلم هذه المحبة من خلال الأمور التالية:
أ  – يتمثل عظمة الله تعالى من خلال الكون وما فيه من الآيات الباهرة، والسنن  المنظمة، والكائنات المتكاملة في البر والبحر والسماء، وفوق كل ذلك 
القوة التي تديرها والحكمة التي تكتنفها، كل ذلك من دواعي محبة الله تعالى وعبادته والتقرب إليه، قال تعالى: {إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافِ
  اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ. الَّذِينَ  يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّـهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَىٰ جُنُوبِهِمْ  وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا  خَلَقْتَ هَـٰذَا بَاطِلًا 
سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ}*(4)* .
 ب  – يتمثل نعم الله تعالى التي لا تعد ولا تحصى ابتداء بخلقه وسجود الملائكة  له وانتهاء بإرسال الرسل إليه وهدايته إلى سواء السبيل، وما بين هذا وذاك 
من النعم والنجاحات والنصر والتمكين صور من إحسان الله تعالى بعبده ورحمته عليه، فهو القائل: {وَآتَاكُم مِّن كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ ۚ وَإِن تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّـهِ لَا 
تُحْصُوهَا ۗ إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ}*(5)*، فكل ذلك من عوامل المحبة لله تعالى.
ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «أحبّوا الله لما يغذوكم به من نعمه وأحبوني لحب الله إياي» *(6)*.
يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله: «تنشأ  المحبة من الإحسان، ومطالعة الآلاء والنعم، فإن القلوب جُبلت على حب من  تحسن إليها، وبغض من أساء إليها، ولا أحد أعظم إحسانًا من الله سبحانه» *(7)*.
----------------------------
(1) سبق تخريجه.

(2) أخرجه الترمذي (ص796، رقم 3490) كتاب الدعوات، باب اللهم إني أسألك حبك وحب من يحبك. والحاكم (2/433، رقم 3621) وقال صحيح الإسناد.
(3) سورة التوبة، الآية 24.
(4) سورة آل عمران، الآيتين 190-191.
(5) سورة إبراهيم، الآية 34.
(6) أخرجه الترمذي (ص859، رقم 3789) كتاب المناقب، باب مناقب أهل بيت النبي ﷺ. وقال: هذا حديث حسن غريب.
(7) تقريب طريق الهجرتين، ص 444.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(61)

*
*المراد بالمحبة في هذا البحث:
**الجزء الثانى*

ج  – كما يستشعر المؤمن هذه المحبة حين يتلمس رحمة الله تعالى بعباده  المذنبين، فهو الرحمن الرحيم، وهو العفو الغفور، وباب التوبة والاستغفار  عنده لا 
يُغلق  ولا يسد، ومتى شعر الإنسان بخطئه وأناب إلى الله تعالى فإن رحمته قريبة  منه، ولا ينقص ذلك من ملكه شيء، فهو القائل في محكم التنزيل: {وَمَن 
يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّـهَ يَجِدِ اللَّـهَ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا}*(8)*. 
ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إن الله عز وجل يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار، ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها» *(9)*.
د  – إن معرفة الله تعالى بأسمائه وصفاته، من الأسباب التي تولد المحبة عند  العبد، كالعلم والرحمة والمغفرة والقدرة والكرم، كلها عوامل تزيد من قرب  الإنسان 
بربه  ومحبته له وتقديم العمل الصالح بين يديه، فعلى سبيل المثال حين يتقرب  المؤمن إلى الله تعالى بطاعة أو عمل صالح، فإنه يجازيه أضعافًا مضاعفة،  كرمًا
 وتفضلاً منه جل وعلا، فهو القائل: {إِنَّ اللَّـهَ لَا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ ۖ وَإِن تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِن لَّدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا}*(10)*، وهو القائل: {مَن جَاءَ 
بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا ۖ وَمَن جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلَا يُجْزَىٰ إِلَّا مِثْلَهَا وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ}*(11)*.
فهذه المعرفة بالله تعالى وصفاته تصنع المحبة وتزيدها، يقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله: «وأصل المحبة هو معرفة الله سبحانه وتعالى، ولها أصلان: أحدهما، وهو الذي 
يقال له محبة العامة لأجل إحسانه إلى عباده، والثاني: هو محبته لما هو له أهل، وهذا حب من عرف من الله ما يستحق أن يحبه لأجله» *(12)*.
 ------------------------------------------- 

(8) سورة النساء، الآية 110.
(9) أخرجه مسلم (ص1196، رقم 2759) كتاب التوبة، باب قبول التوبة من الذنوب وإن كثرت الذنوب والتوبة.
(10) سورة النساء، الآية 40.
(11) سورة الأنعام، الآية 160.
 (12) مجموع الفتاوى 10/ 84-85.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(62)

*مقتضيات محبة الله تعالى:إن  محبة الله تعالى ليست مجرد ادّعاء بالقول، أو بعض العواطف والعبرات، وإنما  مجموعة من الالتزامات والواجبات العملية تدل على صدق هذه المحبة وقوتها، 
ومن أهم المقتضيات التي تلازم هذه المحبة ما يلي:
1-  تقتضي هذه المحبة اتّباع شرع الله تعالى فيما أمر به وما نهى عنه، فإذا لم  تترجم هذه المحبة على الواقع في المحافظة على الفروض والطاعات، والسلوك 
والأخلاق، فإنها تبقى مجرد ادّعاء، وصدق الشاعر حين قال:
هذا محال في القياس بديع *** إن المحب لمن يحب مطيع تعصي الإله وأنت تزعم حبه *** لو كان حبك صادقًا لأطعته2- تقتضي محبة الله تعالى، حبَّ رسوله ﷺ، وحبّ سنته والعمل بها، لقوله تعالى: {قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّـهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّـهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ 
غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}*(1)*.
 كما  تقتضي هذه المحبة الذود عن النبي صلى الله عليه ومناصرته بكل الإمكانات  والوسائل، لا سيما في هذه الفترة التي كثرت فيها حملات الإساءة إلى 
شخصه  الطاهر عبر بعض الوسائل الإعلامية الغربية، الأمر الذي يفرض على الأمة بذل  الجهود والأوقات لصدّ مثل هذه الهجمات المغرضة، حتى يتحقق 
معنى المحبة له ﷺ، فهو القائل: «لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين» *(2)*.
3-  تقتضي محبة الله تعالى، حب القرآن الكريم، بحفظه في الصدور، وتلاوته آناء  الليل وأطراف النهار، والعمل به وإقامة حدوده، يقول عثمان بن عفان 
رضي الله عنه: «لو سلمت منا القلوب ما شبعت من كلام الله، وكيف يشبع المحب من كلام محبوبه وهو غاية مطلوبة».
وأما  إهمال القرآن ووضعه على الرف وعدم تلاوته إلا في المناسبات، وعدم التحاكم  إليه في أمور الحياة والخصومات، فإنه يناقض محبة الله تعالى ومقتضياتها، 
بل يعدّ ذلك من الهجران الذي أخبر عنه الله في قوله: {وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَـٰذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا}*(3)*.
4-  تقتضي محبة الله تعالى، إدامة ذكره وذكر آلائه ونعمه، وكذلك شكره والثناء  عليه، لأن المحبّ الصادق ينشغل جلّ أوقاته بمحبوبه، فكيف إذا كان هذا 
المحبوب هو الله تعالى، خالق الكون والإنسان، الرحمن الرحيم؟!! وقد أثنى الله تعالى على عباده المؤمنين المحبين له فقال: {الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّـهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا 
وَعَلَىٰ  جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ  رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَـٰذَا بَاطِلًا سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ  النَّارِ}*(4)* .
5- تقتضي محبة الله تعالى محبةَ عباده الصالحين، وبغض العصاة والفاسدين والظالمين، لقوله ﷺ: «أفضل الأعمال الحب في الله والبغض في الله».
وقد  أخبر عليه الصلاة والسلام أن من أسباب النجاة والتظلل في ظل الله تعالى في  ذلك الموقف العصيب هو الحب في الله تعالى، فقال: «سبعة يظلهم الله 
في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله... ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا على ذلك وتفرقا عليه» *(5)*.
ولا  تنافي محبة الله تعالى محبة الآخرين، بل هي تقتضيها وتحث عليها ما دامت  على المنهج السليم ووفق الضوابط الشرعية، بحيث لا تكون في معصية أو
 فساد أو ظلم أو غير ذلك من المحرمات.
6 – كما تقتضي محبة الله العمل الصالح، الذي أمر به والمسارعة بقيامه، وعدم التكاسل أو الفتور عنه.
--------------------------------
(1) سورة آل عمران، الآية 31.

(2) سبق تخريجه.

(3) سورة الفرقان، الآية 30.

(4) سورة آل عمران، الآية 191.
(5)  أخرجه البخاري (ص107، رقم 659) كتاب الأذان، باب من جلس في المسجد بعد  الصلاة. ومسلم (ص415، رقم 1031) كتاب الزكاة، باب فضل إخفاء الصدقة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(63)

**من يحبّهم الله تعالى؟*إن  الله تعالى يحب عباده المؤمنين الصادقين، الذين يأتمرون بأوامره وينتهون  عن نواهيه، كل حسب مستوى إيمانه وما يقدمه بين يديه من الطاعة والعمل
  الصالح، ولا يمكن بحال الإشارة إلى جميع الأصناف التي يتحلون بهذه  التعاليم والصفات، ولكن يمكن الإشارة إلى بعضهم الذين ذكرهم الله تعالى  بشأنهم
 التعبير الصريح في الدلالة على محبته لهم، وكذلك ما أشار إليهم الرسول صلى الله عليه في بعض أحاديثه، وهؤلاء هم:
1-  التوّابون الصادقون الذين ينيبون إلى الله تعالى بعد الغفلة والعصيان،  وكذلك المتطهرون من جميع الأدران والأنجاس النفسية والجسدية والفكرية،  لقوله 
تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ}*(1)* .
2- المتبعون لهدي النبي ﷺ، لقوله تعالى: {قُلْ  إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّـهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّـهُ  وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}*(2)* .
3- الصابرون في البأساء والضراء، لقوله تعالى: {وَاللَّـهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ}*(3)*.
4 – المحسنون إلى الناس في الأفعال والأقوال، لقوله تعالى: {وَأَحْسِنُوا ۛ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ}*(4)*.
5 – المتوكلون على الله حق توكله، لقوله تعالى: {فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّـهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِي  نَ}*(5)*.
6 – المتّقون الله تعالى في السر والعلن، لقوله تعالى: {بَلَىٰ مَنْ أَوْفَىٰ بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَىٰ فَإِنَّ اللَّـهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ}*(6)*.
7 – المقسطون والعادلون في الحكم بين الناس، لقوله تعالى: {وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِالْقِسْطِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ}*(7)*، وقوله تعالى: {يُرِيدُونَ
 لِيُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّـهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَاللَّـهُ مُتِمُّ نُورِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ}*(8)* .
8 – المجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم، لقوله تعالى: {يُرِيدُونَ لِيُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّـهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَاللَّـهُ مُتِمُّ نُورِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ}*(9)*.
9 – الشاكرون لنعم الله وآلائه التي لا تعد ولا تحصى، لقوله ﷺ: «أفلا أكون عبدًا شكورًا» *(10)*.
10 – الكرماء من الناس، والطيبون والنظيفون، ففي حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله ﷺ قال: «إن الله جميل يحب الجمال» *(11)*، وفي 
حديث جابر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله ﷺ رأى رجلاً وسخة ثيابه فقال: «أما وجد هذا ما ينقي ثيابه» *(12)*.
11 – الحامدون المثنون على الله تعالى، لقوله ﷺ: «إن الله ليرضى عن العبد أن يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها، أو يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها» *(13)*.
12 – المتْقنون لأعمالهم التعبدية والدنيوية، لقوله ﷺ: «إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه» *(14)*.
13 – الرفقاء مع الناس وجميع الأشياء، لقوله ﷺ لعائشة رضي الله عنها: «يا عائشة، إن الله عز وجل يحبّ الرفق في الأمر كله» *(15)*.
14- المتسامحون في البيع والشراء، لقوله ﷺ: «إن الله يحب سمح البيع سمح الشراء سمح القضاء » *(16)*.
---------------------------
(1) البقرة [ 222].
(2) آل عمران [31].
(3) آل عمران [ 146]
 (4)  البقرة [195].
(5) آل عمران [159].
(6)  آل عمران [76].
(7)  المائدة [42].
(8)  الحجرات [9].

(9)  الصف [4].
(10) أخرجه البخاري (ص856، رقم 4836) كتاب التفسير. ومسلم (ص1227، رقم 2819) كتاب صفات المنافقين، باب إكثار الأعمال.
(11) أخرجه مسلم (ص54، رقم 91) كتاب الإيمان، باب تحريم الكبر وبيانه.
(12) أخرجه أبو يعلى (4/23، رقم 2026) وهو حديث صحيح.
(13) أخرجه الترمذي (ص428-429، رقم 1816) كتاب الأطعمة، باب ما جاء في أكل الجراد. وقال: هذا حديث حسن.
(14) أخرجه أبو يعلى في مسنده (7/349، رقم 4386).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(64)

*من يبغضهم الله؟إن  الله تعالى يبغض جميع الذين لا يأتمرون بأمره ولا ينتهون عما نهى عنه،  ويتفاوت هذا البغض حسب المعصية والمخالفة التي يرتكبها العبد، ولكنه جلّ  وعلا أشار في كتابه العزيز إلى بعض الأصناف إشارة صريحة في بغضهم وعدم  الرضى عنهم، وبعض هؤلاء هم: 
1–  الكفار والمشركون، وهم الذين كفروا بالإسلام واتخذوا من دون الله أندادًا  من البشر أو الحجر أو الشجر أو المذاهب والأفكار، لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ 
كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ۚ أُولَـٰئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ}*(1)*.
2– الظالمون المتجبرون، لقوله تعالى: {وَاللَّـهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ}*(2)*.
3– الذين يجهرون بالسوء من القول، لقوله تعالى: {لَّا يُحِبُّ اللَّـهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا مَن ظُلِمَ ۚ وَكَانَ اللَّـهُ سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا}*(3)*.
4– المعتدون على حرمات الله تعالى وحرمات الناس، لقوله تعالى: {وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّـهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا ۚ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ}*(4)*.
6– الخائنون للعهود والمواثيق لقوله تعالى: {وَإِمَّا تَخَافَنَّ مِن قَوْمٍ خِيَانَةً فَانبِذْ إِلَيْهِمْ عَلَىٰ سَوَاءٍ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْخَائِنِينَ}*(5)*.
7– المفسدون في الأرض الذين ينشرون الشرّ والخبائث بين الناس ويمنع نشر الخير والفضيلة، لقوله تعالى: {وَاللَّـهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ}*(6)*.
8– المتكبرون الذين يتعالون على عباد الله وعلى الحق والهداية، لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّـهَ لَا يُحِبُّ مَن كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا}*(7)*.
9– المسرفون للأموال والطاقات في غير مواضعها، لقوله تعالى: {وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا ۚ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ}*(8)*.
10 – الفرحون الغافلون عن ذكر الله، لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ  قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَىٰ فَبَغَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ ۖ وَآتَيْنَاهُ  مِنَ الْكُنُوزِ مَا إِنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بِالْعُصْبَةِ أُولِي  الْقُوَّةِ 
إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ ۖ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ}*(9)*.
----------------------------------
(1) البينة، الآية 6.
(2)  آل عمران، الآية 57.

(3) النساء، الآية 148.
(4) البقرة، الآية 190.
(5) الأنفال، الآية 58.
(6) المائدة، الآية 64.
(7) النساء، الآية 36.
(8)  الأنعام، الآية 141.
 (9) القصص، الآية 76.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(65)

*آثار محبة الله تعالى:إنَّ لمحبة الله تعالىٰ آثارًا إيجابية كثيرة في الدنيا والآخرة، منها:
1 – البلوغ إلى أعلى المنازل وهو مصاحبة الرسول ﷺ في الجنة، لحديث أنس رضي الله عنه: «أن رجلا من أهل البادية أتى النبي ﷺ فقال: يا رسول الله 
متى  الساعة قائمة؟ قال: ويلك وما أعددت لها؟ قال: ما أعددت لها إلا أني أحب  الله ورسوله قال: إنك مع من أحببت. فقلنا: ونحن كذلك؟ قال: نعم 
ففرحنا يومئذ فرحًا شديدًا» *(1)*.
2 – بلوغ أعلى درجات الإيمان لقوله ﷺ: «من أحب لله وأبغض لله وأعطى لله ومنع لله فقد استكمل الإيمان» *(2)*.
3 – التوفيق والتسديد في الحياة، والنجاة والفلاح في الآخرة، لما ورد في الحديث القدسي: «يقول الله تعالى: من عادى لي وليًا فقد بارزني بالمحاربة، وما 
تقرّب  إلي عبدي بمثل أداء ما افترضت عليه، ولا يزال عبدي يتقرّب إلي بالنوافل  حتى أحبه، فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به، 
ويده  التي يبطش بها، ورجله التي يمشي بها، وإن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذ بي  لأعيذنه، وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن نفس المؤمن، يكره 
الموت وأنا أكره مساءته» *(3)*.
4 – إن محبة الله تعالى من أسباب استجابة الدعاء، كما ورد في الحديث السابق: «وإن سألني لأعطينه».
5  – إن محبة الله تعالى تحفظ صاحبها من الشرور الشيطانية والنفسية، كالخوف  واليأس والقنوط والهم، والوسوسة وغيرها، كما جاء في الحديث القدسي
 السابق: «ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه». وهو تصديق لقوله تعالى: {لَن يَضُرُّوكُمْ إِلَّا أَذًى ۖ وَإِن يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ يُوَلُّوكُمُ الْأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لَا يُنصَرُونَ}*(4)*.
6 – بلوغ أعلى الصفات الخُلقية ونيل الطموحات العالية، لقوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَن يَرْتَدَّ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّـهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ 
أَذِلَّةٍ  عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّـهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ فَضْلُ  اللَّـهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ ۚ وَاللَّـهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ}*(5)*.
7 – إن محبة الله تعالى تجلب محبة أهل السماء والأرض لحديث أبي هريرة عن النبي ﷺ قال: «إذا أحب الله العبد نادى جبريل إن الله يحب فلانا فأحببه، 
فيحبه جبريل، فينادي جبريل في أهل السماء: إن الله يحب فلانا فأحبوه فيحبه أهل السماء، ثم يوضع له القبول في الأرض» *(6)*.
8 – إن محبة الله تعالى تحقق لصاحبها بشارة في الدنيا، حيث توضع له إشارته في الدنيا قبل الآخرة لحديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال: «قيل لرسول الله
 ﷺ: أرأيت الرجلَ يعمل العمل من الخير ويحمده الناس عليه؟ قال: تلك عاجل بشرى المؤمن» *(7)*.
كانت  تلك بعض الآثار المترتبة على محبة الله تعالى في حياة المؤمن وبعد مماته،  ولكن تمتد هذه الآثار وتتعدد لتشمل جميع أنواع الحفظ والتوفيق والنجاة 
لصاحبها، الأمر الذي يدفع الإنسان للاجتهاد والسعي من أجل الوصول إلى هذه المحبة بمفهومها الصحيح، والعمل بمقتضياتها.
---------------------------------------
(1)  أخرجه البخاري (ص618، رقم 3688) كتاب فضائل الصحابة، باب مناقب عمر. ومسلم  (ص1149، رقم 2639) كتاب فضائل الصحابة، باب المرء مع من أحب.
(2) أخرجه أبو داود (ص661، رقم 4681) كتاب السنة، باب في الدليل على زيادة الإيمان. وهو حديث صحيح.
(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص1127، رقم 6502).

 (4) سورة آل عمران، الآية 111.
(5) سورة المائدة، الآية 54.
(6)  أخرجه البخاري (ص536، رقم 3209) كتاب بدء الخلق، باب ذكر الملائكة. ومسلم  (ص1148، رقم 2637) كتاب البر والصلة، باب إذا أحب الله عبدًا أمر جبريل  فأحبه وأحبه أهل السماء. 
(7) أخرجه مسلم (ص1151، رقم 2642) كتاب البر والصلة، باب إذا أثني على الصالح فهي بشرى ولا تضره.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(66)*

وأخيرًا المحبة وأثرها النفسي وقاية وعلاجًا:
فإن  محبة الله تعالى من مقتضيات الإيمان به جلّ وعلا، حيث يزداد الإيمان وينقص  بمدى قوة هذه المحبة وضعفها، ومن أجل ديمومة هذه المحبة وقوتها، لا بد 
من  الحصول على أسبابها، من المحافظة على الفروض والواجبات وأدائها في أوقاتها  بأحسن أداء، وكذلك الإكثار من الدعاء والذكر وتلاوة القرآن 
والاستغفار،  إضافة إلى التأمل والتفكر في الكون وما فيه من آيات وآلاء، لأن ذلك من  الأسباب التي تقرّب العبد إلى خالقه، وتقوي أواصر العلاقة به جل
  شأنه، وبالتالي تنشأ محبة الله في نفس العبد بأجلى صورها وأقوى معانيها،  الأمر الذي يجعل حياته كلها سعادة وحبورا، ونجاحًا وتوفيقًا، وطمأنينة  وسكينة، 
وهي من أسمى الغايات التي يسعى المؤمن لتحقيقها في في الدنيا.
فإذ  كان ذلك كذلك تهون عند الإنسان مصائب الدنيا، بل يعلو عليها ويراها صغيرة،  وكلما تذكرها زادته قوة وحيوية وسيطرة على العوارض النفسية، 

أرأيت  كيف يبذل المحب لمن أحب من والد وولد، وزوجة وقريب، كيف يبذل لهم الغالي  والنفيس ويسترخصه، وذلك لحبهم لهم، فكيف إذا أحب العبد 
ربه؟ لا شك أن الأمر أعظم وأجلّ، فلنحقق هذا في جميع شؤون حياتنا وأحوالها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(67)

*الخوف من الله تعالىالخوف  من الله وعقابه، ورجاء رحمته، عبادتان متقابلتان لا يجوز أن تنفك واحدة عن  الأخرى، ولا تتم آثارهما الإيجابية إلا باجتماعهما كجناحي الطائر 
حال طيرانه، فلا يستطيع الطيران إلا بهما، ومن هنا نتناولهما جميعًا، نبدأ بالخوف من الله.
ومنطلق هذا البحث هو حديثان رواهما الترمذي رحمه الله:
الأول:  قَال حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَنِيعٍ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ  الزُّبَيْرِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ  المُهَاجِر،ِ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ عَنْ مُوَرِّقٍ عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ قَالَ قَالَ  رَسُولُ الله ﷺ: 
«إِنِّي  أَرَى مَا لَا تَرَوْنَ وَأَسْمَعُ مَا لَا تَسْمَعُونَ أَطَّتْ  السَّمَاءُ وَحُقَّ لَهَا أَنْ تَئِطَّ مَا فِيهَا مَوْضِعُ أَرْبَعِ  أَصَابِعَ إِلَّا وَمَلَكٌ وَاضِعٌ جَبْهَتَهُ سَاجِدًا لله وَالله لَوْ  تَعْلَمُونَ مَا 
أَعْلَمُ  لَضَحِكْتُمْ قَلِيلًا وَلَبَكَيْتُمْ كَثِيرًا وَمَا تَلَذَّذْتُمْ  بِالنِّسَاءِ عَلَى الْفُرُشِ وَلَخَرَجْتُمْ إِلَى الصُّعُدَاتِ  تَجْأَرُونَ إِلَى الله لَوَدِدْتُ أَنِّي كُنْتُ شَجَرَةً تُعْضَدُ» *(1)*. 
الثاني:  قَال حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي النَّضْرِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو  النَّضْر،ِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَقِيلٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو  فَرْوَةَ يَزِيدُ بْنُ سِنَانٍ التَّمِيمِيُّ، حَدَّثَنِي بُكَيْرُ بْنُ  فَيْرُوزَ قَال 
سَمِعْتُ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ يَقُولُ قَالَ رَسُولُ الله ﷺ: «مَنْ خَافَ أَدْلَجَ وَمَنْ أَدْلَجَ بَلَغَ الْمَنْزِلَ أَلَا إِنَّ سِلْعَةَ الله غَالِيَةٌ أَلَا إِنَّ سِلْعَةَ الله الجَنَّةُ» *(2)*. 
حقيقة الخوف:
الخوف  المقصود به هنا هو الخشية من الله تعالى وعذابه وعقابه ووعيده، وليس الخوف  بمعناه العام الذي يدخل فيه الخوف الجبلي، أو الخوف من الأشخاص والأشياء.
علاقة الخوف بالرجاء: 
فقد  سبق أوضحنا في افتتاحية هذا العنصر، أن عمل الإنسان يجب أن يأخذ مساري  الخوف والرجاء معًا، في التعامل مع الله تعالى، لأن طغيان أحدهما 
على  الآخر يدخل صاحبه في دوامة القلق والاضطراب وعدم الاستقرار وبالتالي الضعف  والخمول في سائر أعماله، وإن الاستسلام للخوف وحده والغفلة
  عن الرجاء من الله تعالى أمر في غاية الخطورة على سلامة الإنسان عقديًا،  لأن الله تعالى أمر عباده بالرجاء والخوف معًا، ووصف أولئك الذين يسلكون 
هذين المسلكين بقوله تعالى: {تَتَجَافَىٰ جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ}*(3)*.
ويمثّل  الخوف الجناح الآخر للطائر كما وصف ابن القيم رحمه الله الإنسان َ به  بقوله: «الإنسان مثل الطائر، الرأس هو المحبة، والجناحان أحدهما الرجاء 
والآخر الخوف» *(4)*.
--------------------------------
(1) أخرجه الترمذي (ص530، رقم 2312) كتاب الزهد، باب قول النبي ﷺ: لو تعلمون ما أعلم. وأحمد (5/173، رقم 21555).

(2) أخرجه الترمذي (ص558، رقم 2450) كتاب صفة القيامة، باب في ثواب الإطعام والسقي.
 (3) سورة السجدة، الآية 16.
(4) مدارج السالكين (2/ 36).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(68)

**الأدلة على الخوف من الله      
*

أقسام الخوف:

يمكن تقسيم الخوف إلى عدة أقسام، منها:
الأول: الخوف من الله تعالى: 
والخوف  من عقابه وعذابه عند التقصير في العبادات والفرائض وهو مطلب ضروري للإنسان  في الحياة، وهو من صفات المؤمنين الصادقين، لقوله تعالى: 
{إِنَّمَا  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّـهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَعَلَىٰ  رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ}*(1)*. لأن الشعور بالخوف من الخالق جل وعلا 
يوصل الإنسان إلى تحقيق العبودية الصحيحة له جلّ وعلا، وبالتالي يؤثر على سلوكه وأخلاقه وقيمه فيقوّمها نحو البرّ والخير.
بل  إن الخوف من الله تعالى واللجوء إليه فطرة في النفس الإنسانية، يتحرك بين  الظهور والاختفاء، حسب حال الإنسان وإيمانه وعقيدته، ولكنه يظهر 
بوضوح عند الشدائد والمحن والأزمات، لا سيما إذا تعرضت حياة الإنسان للخطر المحدق أو لمصيبة كبيرة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا 
اللَّـهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ}*(2)*.
الأدلة على خوف الله:
وردت آيات كثيرة في كتاب الله تأمر الناس بالخوف من خالقهم وترك ما دون ذلك من أنواع الخوف كما في قوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا ذَٰلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ 
أَوْلِيَاءَهُ فَلَا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ}*(3)* وقوله جلّ وعلا {وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ}*(4)* وقوله: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُم مِّنْ خَشْيَةِ رَبِّهِم مُّشْفِقُونَ}*(5)* وغيرها من 
الآيات القرآنية.
--------------------------
(1) الأنفال [2].
(2) العنكبوت [65].
(3)  آل عمران [175].
(4)  البقرة [40].
(5)  المؤمنون [57].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(69)

*عوامل تقوية الخوف من الله:ولعل من أهم العوامل والأسباب التي تولد الخوف من الله تعالى بالصورة التي يريدها الله تعالى هو:
1-   معرفة هذا الخالق في صفاته وأسمائه واستشعار عظمته جل وعلا، وذلك من خلال  التفكر في كونه وخلائقه وصنعة إبداعه في ذلك والنظام الذي
  يسير كل عالَم من هذه العوالم عليه من غير خلل أو اضطراب، وهذا الاستشعار  يولد في النفس رهبة هذا الخالق وعظمته، وكلما أدرك الإنسان هذه العظمة 
كلما  ازداد إيمانًا ويقينًا بالله تعالى وازداد قربًا وعبادة وطاعة له جل  ثناؤه، ومن أجل ذلك كان العلماء أشدّ خشية لله، لأنهم عرفوا الحقائق  الكونية
 والإبداعية لخالقهم أكثر من غيرهم، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّـهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ}(1).
2  – تدبر آيات الوعيد التي توعد الله العصاة والمعتدين، لما في هذه الآيات  من تقريع وتخويف للنفس، حيث تقربّها من الطاعة وتبعّدها من المعصية، كقوله 
تعالى: {وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَىٰ}(2) .
3  – العلم بالله تعالى وبرسوله ﷺ، وبدينه وكتابه وشريعته، التي يعرف العبد  من خلالها العبد الحلال والحرام، والطاعة والمعصية، والطيب والخبيث،  وجميعها 
من الأسباب التي تزيد من خوف العبد من الله تعالى.
4– تأمل أحوال الكفار والعصاة الذين ذكرهم الله في كتابه من الأمم السابقة، كما في قوله تعالى في عاد وثمود: {فَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ 
وَقَالُوا  مَنْ أَشَدُّ مِنَّا قُوَّةً ۖ أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّـهَ الَّذِي  خَلَقَهُمْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً ۖ وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  يَجْحَدُونَ. فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا فِي أَيَّامٍ  نَّحِسَاتٍ لِّنُذِيقَهُمْ 
عَذَابَ  الْخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَخْزَىٰ ۖ  وَهُمْ لَا يُنصَرُونَ. وَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ فَاسْتَحَبُّوا  الْعَمَىٰ عَلَى الْهُدَىٰ فَأَخَذَتْهُمْ صَاعِقَةُ الْعَذَابِ الْهُونِ  بِمَا 
كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ}(3) .
5– تدبّر النار وشدة عذابها، كما جاء في قوله تعالى: {إِذَا رَأَتْهُم مِّن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ سَمِعُوا لَهَا تَغَيُّظًا وَزَفِيرًا}(4)، وفي قوله تعالى: {وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ 
جَهَنَّمَ  ۖ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ. إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقًا  وَهِيَ تَفُورُ. تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ ۖ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ  فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ. قَالُوا  بَلَىٰ قَدْ 
جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّـهُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ كَبِيرٍ}(5).
----------------------------------------------
(1) سورة فاطر، الآية 28.
(2) سورة طه، الآية 124.
(3) سورة فصلت، الآيات 15-17.
(4) سورة الفرقان، الآية 12.
(5) سورة الملك، الآيات 6-9.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(70)

*

الخوف الجبلي
وهذا  النوع من الخوف مباح، لأن الإنسان مفطور عليه، وهو أمر جبلي خارج عن كسبه  وإرادته، وهو ملازم لجميع البشر، كلٌّ حسب حالته النفسية والشعورية، وحسب  حالة الشيء المخيف الذي يختلف أثره من إنسان لآخر، فربما يخاف إنسان من شيء  ما، ويكون هذا الشيء طبيعيًا عند الآخر، ولهذا لا يمكن حصر الأشياء التي  يخاف منها الإنسان جبليًا، وقد ذكر الله تعالى في كتابه المبين هذا الخوف  الذي أصاب نبيه موسى عليه السلام فقال: {فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ}(1).
وقد  تعرض لهذا النوع من الخوف أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه حين خرج مع النبي ﷺ  في الهجرة، واتبعهم المشركون إلى باب الغار، فكان يقول رضي الله عنه للنبي  ﷺ: يا رسول الله والله لو أن أحدهم نظر إلى قدمه لرآنا، فيقول له عليه  الصلاة والسلام: يا أبا بكر ما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهما.
وقد  جعل الله تعالى هذا الخوف نوعًا من الابتلاء لبعض عباده ليميز الصادقين من  غيرهم، وليمحص إيمانهم هل يصبرون؟ يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُم  بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ  وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ ۗ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ . الَّذِينَ إِذَا  أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ  رَاجِعُونَ}(2).
وإذا  خرج هذا الخوف عن حدوده الجبلية والفطرية يتحول إلى مرض نفسي وحالة غير  طبيعية تحتاج إلى معالجة ومتابعة، كالخوف من الفقر أو المرض أو الموت أو أو  من بعض الأصوات أو من بعض المشاهد التمثيلية وغيرها.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
(1) [القصص: 21]
(2) [البقرة: 155]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(71)

*
الخوف السلبي
وهو  الخوف الذي يمنع الإنسان من فعل الطاعات وعمل الخير والإحسان وغيره، أو  الخوف الذي يدفع الإنسان لاقتراف المعاصي واستحقاق سخط الله تعالى وغضبه،  مثل الخوف من الأصنام أو من السحرة أو من الدجالين الذين يتعاملون مع  الشياطين، فيأمرون الناس بالمعاصي والكبائر كالكفر بالله أو رمي المصحف في  أماكن قذرة أو غيرها من أعمالهم الكفرية.
ويعدّ  هذا النوع من الخوف شركًا بالله تعالى، لأن الإنسان يعتقد من خلاله أن  النفع والضر بيد هؤلاء السحرة والدجالين، فيستسلم لأفعالهم وأوامرهم، والله  تعالى يقول: {فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ}(1).
*     *     *
ويدخل  في الخوف السلبي المجاملات المقيتة في الأمور الشرعية، كأن لم يصلِّ خوفًا  من مسؤوله أو مجاملة لصديقه أن يقول عنه ملتزم أو غير متحضر، أو متشدد،  وهو أمر في بالغ الخطورة حيث يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من التمس رضا الله بسخط الناس كفاه الله مؤنة الناس، ومن التمس رضا الناس بسخط الله وكَّله الله إلى الناس«(2).
ويرجع سبب هذا الخوف إلى ضعف الإيمان عند صاحبه وقلة العبادة والذكر لديه، وكذلك الجهل بأمور الدين وأحكامه.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
(1) [المائدة: 4]
(2) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص550، 2414) كتاب صفة القيامة، باب عافية من التمس رضا الناس  بسخط الله. وابن حبان في صحيحه (1/511، رقم 277). وهو حديث صحيح

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(72)

*
علاج الخوف السلبي
إذا  تعرض الإنسان للخوف السلبي أو كان على وشك الإقبال عليه فإن عليه بالدواء  الذي وصّى به كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه ﷺ، وذلك بالأمور التالية:
1-  تقوية الإيمان بالله تعالى وقدرته وأنه قادر على كل شيء وقاهر له، وأن ليس للإنسان أمامه حول ولا قوة، لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَلَّا تَخَافُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا  بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ}(1).
2-   التوكل  على الله تعالى وجعله حسيبًا في جميع الأمور والشؤون، والإكثار من قول:  «حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل»، يقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: «حسبنا الله ونعم  الوكيل قالها إبراهيم عليه السلام حين ألقي في النار وقالها محمد ﷺ حين  قالوا إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم  الوكيل»(2).
3-    استشعار قضاء الله وقدره في النفس وفي الكون، واليقين التام بأن ما أصاب الإنسان لم يكن ليخطئه وأنّ ما أخطأه لم يكن ليصيبه.
4-   دراسة  سبب الخوف، فقد يكون لموقف مفاجئ، مثل لحظة حزن أو ترويع أو صدمة لخبر  جلل، أو ما شابه ذلك، وكلها مداخل للشيطان إلى النفس إذا لم يستعذ الإنسان  من الشيطان أثناءها، لذا؛ ينبغي أن يضع في الحسبان في عملية المعالجة لهذا  الخوف أن يُبدأ بالقرآن والذكر والدعاء ومراجعة أهل العلم الشرعي وكذلك  المختصين من الأطباء النفسانيين.
5-  التدرب  والتمرن شيئًا فشيئًا على التفاعل مع أسباب الخوف ومواقفه، وهو ما يحرر  الإنسان من الخوف وأوهامه، لأن كثيرًا من الناس يجدون الخوف في بعض المواقف  العادية والمألوفة لدى العامة، وهذا يحتاج إلى خوض المواجهة معها، مثل  الذي يخاف ركوب الطائرة، عليه محاولة ركوبها مرات كثيرة حتى يعتاد عليها  ويكسر حاجز الخوف عنده، أو مثل الذي يخاف من الموت فعليه أن يكثر من زيارة  القبور وحضور الجنائز والصلاة عليها، ليتفهم حقيقة الحياة وسنة الله تعالى  في هذا الكون، ليكون على استعداد مع الموت وعدم الخوف منه. وهكذا التعامل  مع سائر المواقف المخيفة.
6-  عدم  الانزواء وهجر الحياة والناس، لأن العزلة تزيد المرض تفاقمًا وشدة، وعلى  العكس فإن الاجتماع والاختلاط يخفف من وطأته وأثره على النفس.
7-   الدعاء،  وهو لب العبادة، وهو الحبل الذي يوصل الإنسان بربه من غير وسيط، يبث معه  شكواه ومرضه إلى خالقه جلّ وعلا ويطلب منه الشفاء، وإزاحة همّ الخوف عنه،  ومنحه الشجاعة والجرأة لخوض الحياة وصعابها.
وبذلك يتغلب المؤمن على كربة الخوف من الأشخاص والسحرة والأوهام وغيرها، ويتخلص من آثاره على العقل والنفس والجسد.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
(1) [فصلت: 30].
(2) أخرجه البخاري (ص777، 4563) كتاب التفسير، باب إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(73)

*

آثار الخوف من الله تعالى على الإنسان

للخوف من الله تعالى آثار إيجابية كثيرة ومتعددة على الإنسان، منها:

1-  إنه  يبعث في النفس الشجاعة، فلا يجد الإنسان مقابل الخوف من الله تعالى خوفًا  آخر من غيره، وكذلك في سائر الشؤون الحياتية، حيث يستند المؤمن إلى قوة  عظيمة وركن متين، وحينها يكفيه الله تعالى أذى الشياطين وأوليائهم، وهو ما  أشار إليه الرسول ﷺ بقوله: «من التمس رضا الله بسخط الناس كفاه الله مؤنة الناس، ومن التمس رضا الناس بسخط الله وكَّله الله إلى الناس«(1).

2-   إنه  يبعث في النفس روح المواجهة مع المشكلات والعقبات، فتهون لديه كل ما  يعترضه في حياته الشخصية ومسيرته الحياتية والدعوية، لأنه على علم ويقين أن  الحياة دار فناء وأن ما عند الله تعالى هو دار القرار، وهو التصوّر الذي  تربى عليه الجيل الأول من الصحابة، حين استصغروا الدنيا واستهانوا بها  جاءتهم سعيًا بين أيديهم، فخضعت الجبابرة وخارت قواهم أمام تلك الجموع  الضعيفة التي خرجت من الجزيرة العربية.

3- إنه يبعث في النفس الاعتبار والتذكر في آيات الله، وفيما يجري من أقدار الله، فتلين القلوب وتخشع لذكر الله: {فَذَكِّرْ إِن نَّفَعَتِ الذِّكْرَىٰ . سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَن يَخْشَىٰ}(2).

4-  إنه  يمنع الإنسان من مقارفة المعاصي، والخوض في أعراض المسلمين والاعتداء  عليهم وأكل الحقوق والظلم وغيره، فالإنسان الذي يخاف عاقبة الغيبة والسخرية  والاستهزاء، لن يقبل على هذا الفعل أبدًا، وكذلك سائر الأعمال الممنوعة. 

5- إنه يقود إلى عفو الله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا تُنذِرُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَخَشِيَ الرَّحْمَٰنَ بِالْغَيْبِ ۖ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِمَغْفِرَةٍ وَأَجْرٍ كَرِيمٍ}(3)، ويقول النبي ﷺ: «من خاف أدلج ومن أدلج بلغ المنزل ألا إن سلعة الله غالية ألا إن سلعة الله الجنة»(4).

6-  إنه يقوي الإيمان: {إِنَّمَا ذَٰلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ فَلَا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ}(5).

7-  إنه  يمنع الخوف السلبي والمذموم، لما يترتب على الخوف السلبي من عقوبة زاجرة،  لا سيما إذا صار في دائرة الشرك التي سبق ذكرها، فإن الخوف من الله تعالى  يردع الإنسان من ذلك ويجعل خوفه دائمًا من الله وحده دون سواه، وهو ما  عبّرت عنه الآية القرآنية: {فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ}(6).

8- إنه يقود صاحبه إلى الجنة لقوله تعالى: {وَلِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ جَنَّتَانِ}(7) وقوله تعالى: {وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَىٰ . فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَىٰ}(8).

*     *     *

وأخيرًا:

على  الإنسان أن يكون على دراية ويقين أنه أمام جبروت الله تعالى وقوته وعظمته،  وأنه لا ملجأ ولا منجى من الله إلا إليه، وأن الأمر في الأول والآخر يؤول  إليه، فلا داعي للخوف من غيره من الإنس أو الجان، أو من أي مخلوق آخر، ثم  إن استشعار هذه القوة الإلهية يجعل المرء في حالة ترقب دائمة مع نفسه،  فيمنعها من اقتراف المعاصي وجلب أسباب غضب الله وسخطه، بل يدفعه أن يقدم  بين يدي ربه من العبادات والطاعات وأفعال الخير المختلفة، وجميع ما تستقيم  عليه حاله، ثم إن هذا الاستشعار يحرر الإنسان من القلق والاضطراب والهم  والحزن، ويدفع عنه وساوس الشياطين وهمزاتهم.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ

(1) سبق تخريجه

(2) [الأعلى: 9، 10]

(3) [يس: 11]

(4) سبق تخريجه

(5) [آل عمران: 175]

(6) [المائدة: 4]

(7) [الرحمن: 46]

(8) [النازعات: 40]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(74)

*

الرجاء

سبق  معنا في مبحث شعيرة الخوف أن الخوف والرجاء شعيرتان متقابلتان، يجب أن  يسير معهما العبد مثل مسيرة الطائر حال طيرانه بجناحين لا يغني أحدهما عن  الآخر، وقد سبق الحديث عن الخوف، وندخل في الرجاء مستفتحين بما رواه الإمام  الترمذي رحمه الله بسنده – وهو من أعظم أحاديث الرجاء-:

عن أنس بن مَالِكٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله ﷺ يَقُولُ:»قَالَ  الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ إِنَّكَ مَا دَعَوْتَنِي  وَرَجَوْتَنِي غَفَرْتُ لَكَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ فِيكَ وَلَا أُبَالِي. يَا  ابْنَ آدَمَ لَوْ بَلَغَتْ ذُنُوبُكَ عَنَانَ السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ  اسْتَغْفَرْتَنِ  ي غَفَرْتُ لَكَ وَلَا أُبَالِي. يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ إِنَّكَ  لَوْ أَتَيْتَنِي بِقُرَابِ الْأَرْضِ خَطَايَا ثُمَّ لَقِيتَنِي لَا  تُشْرِكُ بِي شَيْئًا لَأَتَيْتُكَ بِقُرَابِهَا مَغْفِرَة«(1).

مفهوم الرجاء:

في  اللغة: رَجاه رَجْوًا، ورُجُوًا، ورَجاءً، ورَجاةً، ورَجاءَةً، ورَجاوَةً،  ومَرْجاةً: أمَّله. فهو راج، والشيءُ مَرْجُوٌّ. وهي مَرْجوَّةٌ. وفي  التنزيل: {مَّا لَكُمْ لَا تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ وَقَارًا}(2)(3).

في الاصطلاح: 

هو العمل في الحياة بالمنهج الذي رسمه الشرع، والطمع في قبوله عند الله تعالى وما يترتب عليه من الجزاء الأخروي.

وهذا يعني أن الرجاء يستند إلى ركنين أساسيين: الأول: العمل، والثاني: الطمع في تحقق المطلوب.

مثل  المريض حين يراجع الطبيب طلبًا للشفاء والمعافاة. وكذلك المؤمن الذي يقوم  بمقتضيات توحيد الله تعالى ويعمل صالحًا لينال النجاة والجنة في الآخرة.

*     *     *

علاقة الرجاء بالخوف:

لا  يستقيم عمل الإنسان، ولا تستقر نفسه في الحياة إلا إذا عمل ضمن مجال  الرجاء والخوف معًا، بحيث لا يطغى أحدهما على الآخر، فهما خطان متوازيان في  حياة الإنسان، إذا أخذ الإنسان بأحدهما دون الآخر فإنه يضلّ عن سواء  السبيل، ويهتز استقراره النفسي، لأن الإنسان حينما يترك جانب الخوف من الله  تعالى ومن عذابه، ويبرر كل أعماله وسلوكياته المنحرفة برحمة الله وعفوه،  بأنه الرحمن الرحيم، يتجاوز عن عباده بتلك الرحمة، فإن هذا التصور وما  تنطوي عليه من المعاصي والمنكرات، يجعل حياة صاحبه ضربًا من التخبط  واللاوعي مع دين الله تعالى، وإلا فلماذا أرسل الله نبيه ﷺ بهذا الدين،  أليس من أجل التعبد به والسير على ما شرعه من أمر ونهي؟

وكذلك  الحال بالنسبة للإنسان الذي ينتهج مسلك الخوف من الله تعالى وحده في وجوده  في الحياة، فإنه أيضًا يضطرب ويصيبه الهلع الدائم من نتائج أعماله في  الحياة ويتصور عذاب الله لاحق به لا محاله من جراء ما يقع فيه من الخطايا  وما يقترف من منكرات، دون أن يضع في الحسبان رحمة الله وعفوه وغفرانه  وتجاوزه عن عباده المؤمنين، وبهذا فإنه يضع نفسه في زاوية ضيقة ومظلمة لا  يرى فيها سعادة ولا راحة سوى القلق والخوف.

أما  التصور الإسلامي الصحيح نحو الرجاء والخوف، هو تلازم هذين الجانبين في  حياة الإنسان، لأن الله تعالى الذي وصف نفسه بأنه شديد العقاب على الكافرين  وعلى العصاة المنغمسين في محاربة دينه وأوليائه، فإنه في الوقت نفسه رؤوف  رحيم بعباده المؤمنين الذين يؤدون ما فُرض عليهم من الواجبات، وينتهون عما  نُهوا عنه من المعاصي والموبقات، وهو ما عبّر عنه الله تعالى بقوله: {تَتَجَافَىٰ جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ}(4).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

(1) أخرجه الترمذي (ص806-807، رقم 3540) كتاب الدعوات، باب الحديث القدسي: إنك ما دعوتني. وأحمد (5/ 167، رقم 21510). وحسنه الألباني.

(2) [نوح: 13]

(3) المعجم الوسيط 1/ 333 مادة (رَجَاهُ).

(4) [السجدة: 16]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(75)

*
أقسام الرجاء: الرجاء المحمود

الرجاء قسمان: المحمود والمذموم.

أولاً: الرجاء المحمود (المطلوب):

وهذا الرجاء هو الذي يتوافر فيه عنصرا العمل والتوبة، والعمل من لوازم وجود الإنسان في الأرض، لقوله تعالى: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}(1)،  والمؤمن الذي يعرف هذه الحقيقة لا يتوانى من القيام بالعمل الصالح المكلف  به من الله لينال رضوانه وثوابه في الآخرة، لقوله تعالى: {فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا}(2)، وقوله تبارك وتعالى في الصلاة مثلاً: {وَأَقِمِ  الصَّلَاةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ ۚ إِنَّ  الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ ذِكْرَىٰ لِلذَّاكِرِينَ}(3).

ولكن  من فطرة الإنسان في هذه الحياة أن يقع في بعض الأخطاء والمعاصي، وعندها  يأتي دور العنصر الثاني وهو التوبة إلى من هذه الأخطاء، وطلب المغفرة من  منه جلّ وعلا، لقوله ﷺ: «والذي نفسي بيده لو لم تذنبوا لذهب الله بكم ولجاء بقوم يذنبون فيستغفرون الله فيغفر لهم»(4) .

وأما النصوص الواردة في كتاب الله تعالى في هذا الباب، فكثيرة جدًا نذكر منها:

قوله تعالى: {قُلْ  يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا  مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا ۚ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ}(5) وقوله تعالى: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَعْفُو عَنِ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ}(6). وقوله جل ذكره: {كَتَبَ  رَبُّكُمْ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ ۖ أَنَّهُ مَنْ عَمِلَ مِنكُمْ  سُوءًا بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَنَّهُ غَفُورٌ  رَّحِيمٌ}(7).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ

(1) [الذاريات: 56]

(2) [الكهف: 110]

(3) [هود: 114]

(4) أخرجه مسلم (ص1191، رقم 2749) كتاب التوبة، باب سقوط الذنوب بالاستغفار

(5) [الزمر: 53]

(6) [الشورى: 25]


(7) [الأنعام: 54]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(76)

**من وسائل تكفير السيئات (الجزء الاول)*
توجد  وسائل عملية لتكفير السئيات، وهي تتعلق بعباداته اليومية، ليدرك الإنسان  مدى رحمة الله تعالى حين يقبل على عبادته ويأتمر بأوامره، وينتهي عن  نواهيه، ومن هذه الوسائل:
1- الوضوء:
 سبب من أسباب رفع الخطايا ومحو الذنوب، لقوله ﷺ: «من توضأ فأحسن الوضوء خرجت خطاياه من جسده حتى تخرج من تحت أظفاره» *(1)*.
2- الصلوات الخمس وصلاة الجمعة:
الصلاة  التي هي خمس فرائض في اليوم والليلة وكذلك صلاة الجمعة فضلاً عن النوافل  وسنن القيام وغيرها، كلها مسببات لمحو الأخطاء التي يقع فيها ابن آدم،  لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ألا أدلكم على  ما يمحو الله به الخطايا ويرفع به الدرجات قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله. قال:  إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره وكثرة الخطا إلى المساجد وانتظار الصلاة بعد  الصلاة فذلكم الرباط» *(2)*. وقوله ﷺ: «الصلوات الخمس والجمعة إلى الجمعة ورمضان إلى رمضان مكفرات ما بينهن إذا اجتنب الكبائر»* (3)*.
3- الحج والعمرة:
وأما  ركن الحج الواجب أداؤه في العمر مرة واحدة، وكذلك نسك العمرة، فإنهما من  أسباب مغفرة الذنوب وغسل الأدران عن الإنسان، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة» *(4)*. وقوله: «من حجّ هذا البيت فلم يرفث ولم يفسق رجع كيوم ولدته أمه»* (5)*.
4- حسن الخلق:
بالإضافة  إلى ما ذكر من العبادات والطاعات، فإن هناك جبلة بشرية أخرى نابعة من  العقيدة الصحيحة، وهي حسن الخلق والسلوك مع الناس والتحلي بآداب الإسلام،  وهذا الأمر له وجوه كثيرة ومتعددة لا يمكن إحصاؤها، لأنها تتعلق بوجود  الإنسان وحركته وتعامله مع الآخرين، وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر: 
الأخوة الصادقة التي تنشأ عن الحب في الله تعالى، فإنه من المكفرات للذنوب كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ما من مسلمين يلتقيان فيتصافحان إلا غفر لهما قبل أن يفترقا» *(6)*. 
العفو والصفح مع الناس سبب لمغفرة الذنوب لقوله تعالى: {وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا ۗ أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَن يَغْفِرَ اللَّـهُ لَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}*(7)* والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة ومتنوعة.
------------------------
(1) أخرجه مسلم (ص121، رقم 245) كتاب الطهارة، باب خروج الخطايا مع الوضوء.

(2) أخرجه مسلم (ص123، رقم 251) كتاب الطهارة، باب فضل إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره.
(3) أخرجه مسلم (ص117، رقم 233) كتاب الطهارة، باب الصلوات الخمس، والجمعة إلى الجمعة.
 (4) أخرجه البخاري (ص285، رقم 1773) كتاب الحج، أبو العمرة. ومسلم (569، رقم 1350) كتاب الحج، باب فضل الحج والعمرة.
(5) أخرجه البخاري (ص293، رقم 1819) كتاب المحصر، ومسلم في الموضع السابق.
(6)  أخرجه أبو داود (ص731، رقم 5212) كتاب الأدب، باب المصافحة. والترمذي  (ص618، رقم 2727) كتاب الاستئذان، باب المصافحة. وهو حديث صحيح.
(7) سورة النور، الآية 22.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(77)

**من وسائل تكفير السيئات (الجزء الثانى)*


5- الذكر والاستغفار:
الأذكار بصورة عامة مكفرات للذنوب والخطايا، وقد أخبر النبي ﷺ بذلك في أحاديث كثيرة، منها قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من قال سبحان الله 
وبحمده في يوم مائة مرة حطت خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر» *(1)*.
6- حسن الظن:
إن  من أهم العوامل والأسباب التي تؤدي إلى غسل الأدران عن الإنسان وتطهير  نفسه من وزر الآثام هو حسن الظن بالله تعالى، والذي يُعدّ محور الرجاء
 مع الله تعالى، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث القدسي: «إن الله يقول: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي وأنا معه إذا دعاني» *(2)*.
7- اجتناب الكبائر:
إن  عفو الله تعالى ورحمته تنزل بالعبد في معظم أوقاته ما دام مؤمنًا ومؤديًا  ما فُرض عليه من الفروض والواجبات، وما دام بعيدًا عن اقتراف كبائر الذنوب 
والموبقات،  لقوله تعالى: {إِن تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ  نُكَفِّرْ عَنكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُم مُّدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا}*(3)*.
8- من أ عظم الرجاء أن باب التوبة مفتوح:
ما دام في الإنسان روح تسري، فإن باب التوبة مفتوح له، والله يتقبل منه توبته في كل حين، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إن الله يقبل توبة العبد ما لم يغرغر» *(4)*.
ويقول عليه الصلاة وسلام في حديث آخر: «إن الله عز وجل يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها» *(5)*.
في  هذا النوع من الرجاء يتكوّن الإنسان السوي المعتدل، المعافى نفسيًا من  القلق والاضطراب والخوف، لأنه يسير على المنهج الصحيح، في القيام بالأعمال 
الصالحة  والطمع في الجزاء العظيم المترتب عليه، وكذلك لا يستغني عن التوبة  والاستغفار بصورة دائمة عما تصدر منه من أخطاء وذنوب، وهذه هي الصورة
 المثالية للإنسان المسلم الذي عرف حقيقة الرجاء وعمل بمقتضاها.
وهو مضمون قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام السابق ذكره: «والذي نفسي بيده لو لم تذنبوا لذهب الله بكم ولجاء بقوم يذنبون فيستغفرون الله فيغفر لهم» *(6)*.
-----------------------
(1) أخرجه البخاري (ص1112، رقم 6405) كتاب الدعوات، باب فضل التسبيح. ومسلم (1171، رقم 2691) كتاب الذكر والدعاء.
 (2) أخرجه  مسلم (ص1171، رقم 2675) كتاب الذكر والدعاء، باب الحث على الذكر الله.  والترمذي (ص544، رقم 2388) كتاب الزهد، باب ما جاء في حسن الظن بالله.
(3) سورة النساء، الآية 31.
(4)  أخرجه الترمذي (ص806، رقم 3537) كتاب الدعوات، باب إن الله يقبل توبة  العبد ما لم يغرغر. وابن ماجه (ص619، رقم 4253) كتاب الزهد، باب ذكر  التوبة.
(5) أخرجه مسلم (ص1196، رقم 2759) كتاب التوبة، باب قبول التوبة من الذنوب وإن تكررت.
(6) سبق تخريجه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(78)

*

آثار الرجاء المحمود (1-2)

إذا  كان عمل  المسلم قائمًا على أساس الرجاء المحمود، من غير إفراط أو تفريط،  فإن ذلك  سيثمر نتائج وآثارًا إيجابية كثيرة تعود بالفائدة على صاحبه أولاً،  ثم على  المجتمع والأمة قاطبة ثانيًا، ومن أبرز تلك النتائج الخيرة للرجاء   المحمود، بما يلي:

1-  قبول العمل:

إن  المسلم حين  يقوم بأداء رسالته في الحياة، على النحو الذي رسمه الله تعالى  له، ضمن  دائرة الأمر والنهي المنصوص عليها في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه  صلى الله  عليه وما يترتب على ذلك من آداب وأخلاق، فإنه يرجو تحقيق رضوان  الله تعالى  والفوز بالقرب منه والإقامة في جنته، فإن هذا التصور وحسن الظن  بالله  تعالى بالجزاء على تلك الأعمال، فإن الله توعد نفسه ووعده الحق بأنه  سيكون  عند حسن ظن عبده به، لقوله في الحديث القدسي: «أنا عند ظن عبدي بي وأنا معه إذا دعاني«(1).

وهذه  القناعة  تدخل المسلم في السعادة الحقيقية، من طمأنينة النفس، وراحة البال،  وعدم  الخوف من المستقبل، الأمر الذي يسدّ الأبواب أمام وساوس الشياطين   وهمزاتهم.

2-رفع الخطايا ومحو الذنوب:

إن  الرجاء  المحمود سبب في محو السيئات والذنوب عن صاحبه، ما دام هذا الإنسان  يقوم  بما يملي عليه كتاب الله وسنة نبيه ﷺ، وقد سبق ذكر النصوص الوارد في  هذا  الشأن، كقوله تعالى: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَعْفُو عَنِ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ}(2). وقوله ﷺ: «إن الله عز وجل يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها«(3).

3-  الإيجابية والإنتاج:

إن  الرجاء  المحمود، يعطي الإنسان قوة نحو العمل الجاد والإنتاج المفيد في  الحياة،  فلا يتوانى ولا يتكاسل عن أداء واجبه بأكمل صورة في الحياة، سواء  كانت  أداء الفرائض لله تعالى، أو حسن الخلق والتعاون ونشر الخير مع الناس،  أو  أعماله اليومية في العبادة أو المدرسة أو الوزارة أو المصنع أو غيرها من   ميادين العمل المختلفة، وبذلك يتكوّن في المجتمع لبنة قوية تثبت أركانه   وقواعده وتحميه من عوامل الانهيار والخراب، وهو ما عبّر عنه الله تعالى في   قوله: {فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا}(4).

4-  الفأل المستمر:

وذلك  أن الرجاء  المحمود، يكوّن الإنسان المتفائل بالخير والنجاح بشكل دائم، فلا  يعرف هذا  الإنسان التحسر على فقدان أي شيء في الحياة، لأنه كلما فقد شيئًا  تفاءل  بأحسن منه، لأنه في حالة حسن الظن بربه في ذلك، فإذا كان مريضًا  فإنه يرجو  من الله تعالى الشفاء والمعافاة ويعيش على هذا الرجاء فترة مرضه،  فلا  يصيبه اليأس أو القنوط من رحمة الله تعالى أو بتأخير نزول الشفاء  عليه،  وإذا فقد منصبًا أو وظيفة أو مكانة فإنه يسعى إلى أفضل منها بتفاؤل  وأمل  في الله تعالى بأنه أرحم عليه من الناس، وهكذا، وهذا التصور والشعور   المتجدد لدى الإنسان المسلم، يقضي على كل أسباب اليأس والقنوط التي إذا   حلّت بالنفس جعلتها غير مستقرة وغير مطمئنة.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ  ـــ

(1) سبق تخريجه.

(2) [الشورى: 25]

(3) سبق تخريجه

(4) [الكهف: 110]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(79)

*

*آثار الرجاء المحمود (2-2)*


1-قوة العقل والجسم:

الرجاء  يعطي  فاعلية في قوة العقل للإبداع والابتكار، لأن صاحبه معافى من الخمول  الفكري  واضطرابه الناجم عن الخوف على النفس وعلى المصالح والأموال والتجارة   والمنصب والوظيفة  وغيرها من متاع الدنيا، وكذلك فإن هذا الرجاء يجعل   صاحبه في حالة نشاط وحركة مستمرة، ربما يسعى أن يقطع آلاف الأميال ويتغرب   عن أهله وذويه، ويقضي في ذلك جلّ عمره في سبيل أن يؤدي عملاً يرضي به   خالقه، أو ينفع به مجتمعه وأمته، كما كان السلف الصالح من هذه الأمة، فقد   انطلقت جيوش المسلمين ودعاتهم من الجزيرة العربية إلى الشرق والغرب لنشر   هذا الدين وتبليغه إلى الناس، إلى وصلوا أقاصي الأرض، وهم لا يملكون إلا   وسائل النقل البدائية من الخيول أو الجمال، لم يدفعهم إلى ذلك إلا رضا الله   تعالى والطمع فيما عنده.

وكذلك  المتأمل في  حال علماء الأمة سيجد العجب من جلدهم وصبرهم في سبيل الحصول  على خبر أو  حديث عن النبي ﷺ، أمثال أئمة الحديث المعروفين، البخاري ومسلم  والترمذي  والنسائي وغيرهم، جابوا الأرض وقطعوا السهول والهضاب، وتعرضوا  للخطوب  والصعاب، من أجل أن يقدموا للأمة كنوز السنة النبوية، لينهل منها  المسلمون  إلى قيام الساعة، ويأخذوا منها أحكامهم وتشريعاتهم ويتطلعوا من  خلالها  إلى سيرة نبيهم ﷺ، ولم يدفع هؤلاء الجهابذة إلى هذا العمل العظيم  إلا  أملهم ورجاؤهم في رضى خالقهم والقرب منه يوم القيامة.

2-الطموح الدائم نحو الخير:

وهذا  الأثر يتحقق  في كل عمل صالح يقوم به المسلم، سواء كانت العبادات المفروضة  أو الأعمال  الاعتيادية اليومية، لأنه حينما يقوم بأي عمل فإنه يرجو الله  تعالى قبوله  والثواب عليه، وهذا الشعور يجعله يسعى إلى ما بعد ذلك من  الأعمال، وهكذا،  كأن يصلي إحدى الصلوات ويرجو قبولها فينتظر التي تليها  ليلقى معها ذلك  القبول، وكذلك الحال مع جميع الأعمال والسلوكيات الأخرى  التي يقوم بها في  حياته، حتى وإن كان على فراش الموت، يقول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: «إن قامت الساعة وبيد أحدكم فسيلة فإن استطاع ألا يقوم حتى يغرسها، فليفعل«(1).

وهذه حال المؤمنين الصادقين الذين جاء وصفهم في كتاب الله تعالى بالخيرية: {كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ}(2).

3-الراحة الطمأنينة وعدم القلق:

الرجاء  عامل مهم  في بناء النفس واستقراره، لأنه يُربط صاحبه بالله تعالى في  السراء  والضراء، وفي السر والعلن، ومن كان هذا شأنه فإن الطمأنينة النفسية   والراحة والسكينة ستنزل عليه من كل جانب، فلا يخاف من أي تهديد بشري مهما   أوتي من قوة، لأنه يحس حماية الله تعالى له وأنه ناصره لا محال، وقد بيّن   رسول الله ﷺ هذه الحقيقة لصاحبه أبي بكر رضي الله عنه في غار ثور، حينما   وقف المشركون على باب الغار «ما ظنك يا أبا بكر باثنين الله ثالثهما«(3).

والرجاء  بصورة  عامة يهيأ المسلم نفسيًا لمواجهة الحياة بمصاعبها وأخطارها، لأن  النفس هي  نقطة الانطلاق لكل شيء، فالإنسان الذي تحتضنه نفس سوية ومستقرة هو  الإنسان  الصالح في الحياة، يسعى لإعمار الكون بكل قوة ونشاط، أما الذي  تحتويه نفس  مليئة بالوساوس والأمراض فإنه أفشل كائن في الحياة، يسعى  لخرابها ودمارها  من كل جانب.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ

(1) أخرجه أحمد (3/191، رقم 13012). والطيالسي (1/275، رقم 2068). وهو حديث صحيح

(2) [آل عمران: 110]

(3) أخرجه   البخاري (ص613، رقم 3653) كتاب فضائل أصحاب النبي ﷺ، باب مناقب المهاجرين   وفضلهم. ومسلم (ص1049، رقم 2381) كتاب فضائل الصحابة، باب فضائل أبي بكر

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(80)

*
ثانيًا: الرجاء المذموم
هو  عدم العمل  والطمع في تحقق المطلوب.
 وهو رجاء الكسالى والمتقاعسين عن  واجباتهم  الشرعية، كالذي يذنب ويعصي في جنب الله تعالى ثم يطلب منه أن  يجازيه أحسن  الجزاء، وهذا إخلال بأحد أركان الرجاء وهو تقديم العمل الصالح  أولاً، ثم  طلب القبول والجزاء ثانيًا.
 وكثير من أتباع هذا التصور لا ينظرون  إلى  الجانب الآخر الذي رتب الله تعالى عليه عذابًا وعقابًا، وإنما ينظرون  من  زاوية واحدة وهي أن الله غفور رحيم، وهذا أيضًا إخلال في الرؤية الصحيحة   نحو الأشياء والحقائق، لأن الله تعالى الذي وصف نفسه بالرحمن الرحيم،   وصفها أيضًا بأنه شديد العقاب، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {نَبِّئْ عِبَادِي أَنِّي أَنَا الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ . وَأَنَّ عَذَابِي هُوَ الْعَذَابُ الْأَلِيمُ}(1)   وهذه إشارة إلى أن الرحمة والغفران يكونان للمؤمنين العاملين الذين  يخطئون  فيتوبون وهو الرجاء المطلوب، وأن العقاب للذين لا يعملون ولا  يتوبون وهم  أصحاب الرجاء المذموم.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

(1) [الحجر: 49-50]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(81)

*
*آثار الرجاء المذموم*


كما أن للرجاء المحمود آثارًا إيجابية على النفس والمجتمع، فإن للرجاء المذموم آثارًا سلبية على النفس والمجتمع، ومنها:

1-  أن  هذا النوع من الرجاء فيه اتهام لشرع الله تعالى وتعطيل لأحكامه، من خلال  ترك صاحبه للأعمال المأمورة بها، وإتيانه للمنهيات والمنكرات، ثم يطلب من  الله تعالى أن يدخله في رحمته وجنته، وهذا التصور يخالف أحكام القرآن  والسنة النبوية.

2-   الرجاء  المذموم يعطّل النعم التي أودعها الله في الإنسان من عقل وحواس وجوارح،  لأنه لا يستخدمها في الوجه الذي يريده الله تعالى منه، بل يستخدمها في  معصيته ومخالفته، لأنه يتأمل العفو والمغفرة في كل الأحوال.

3-   الرجاء  المذموم يولد في النفس مبدأ التسويف والتأجيل، ليس فيما يتعلق بالعبادات  وحسب، وإنما في سائر الأعمال اليومية والمعاشية، وهو ما يجلب الضرر والأذى  للنفس والمجتمع.

4-  الرجاء  المذموم يجلب الاكتئاب والقلق لصاحبه، لأنه لا يعمل وينتظر النتائج، كالذي  يريد أن يأتيه رزقه وهو قابع في بيته لا يحرك ساكنًا، وهو أمر يخالف سنة  الحياة وناموس الكون، من أجل ذلك يبقى هذا الإنسان دائمًا في آخر الركب،  وقد سبقه الآخرون إلى المعالي ومراتب النجاح والتفوق والإبداع، وهذه الحال  تضعه في دوامة القلق النفسي والكآبة المستمرة، أو ربما تكوّن لديه روح  الحسد والانتقام من الواقع والمجتمع.

من  أجل ذلك كله، يجب على الإنسان أن يكون متوازنًا في معظم أحواله مع الله  تعالى، فلا يغلب جانبًا على حساب الآخر، لأن ذلك يحدث خللاً في السير  الصحيح، وتنحرف به الطريق عن الصراط المستقيم.

إلا  أن هناك حالات ربما يزداد فيها الرجاء أحيانًا على الخوف، بسبب موقف ما أو  نتيجة حادث أو نازلة، كالذي يحضره الموت، ويدرك أن أجله قريب، فلا بد من  ارتفاع مستوى الرجاء لديه، وحسن الظن بربه، لينال العفو والمغفرة بإذن الله  تعالى، ولا يطغى عليه الخوف، بل يستحضر قوله تعالى في الحديث القدسي: «أنا عند حسن ظن عبدي بي، فليظن بي ما شاء»(1)، وكذلك يعظم الرجاء عند اشتداد الأزمات لئلا يغلق على نفسه باب التفاؤل والاستبشار كما فعل النبي ﷺ في قصة الهجرة وغيرها.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ

(1) صحيح ابن حبان: 635

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(82)


*
*حسن الظن بالله تعالى*

*قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله:حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد وزهير بن حرب – واللفظ لقتيبة – قالا: حدثنا جرير عن الأعمش، عن أبي صالح، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله ﷺ: «يقول  الله عز وجل: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي وأنا معه حين يذكرني، فإن ذكرني في نفسه  ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملإ، ذكرته في ملإ هم خير منهم، وإن تقرب مني  شبرًا تقربت إليه ذراعًا وإن تقرَّبَ إلي ذراعًا تقرّبت منه باعًا، وإن  أتاني يمشي، أتيته هرولة«(1).*

*مفهوم حسن الظن:*

*في اللغة: إن لفظ حسن الظن مركب من لفظين، أحدهما «حسن» وثانيهما «الظن» فالحسن ضد القبح ونقيضه، وقال الأزهري: الحسن نعت لما حسن(2).*

*وأما  الظن فيأتي بمعناه اللغوي بمعنى الشك واليقين إلا أنه ليس بقين عيان إنما  هو يقين تدبر لأن يقين عيان يقال له العلم وهو يكون اسمًا ومصدرًا فإذا كان  اسمًا يأتي جمعه ظنونًا(3).*

*في  الاصطلاح: هو الاعتقاد واليقين بأن الله تعالى رؤوف بعباده رحيم بهم، وبكل  ما تقتضيه أسماؤه الحسنى وصفاته العليا، حيث يتولى شؤونهم في الحياة  الدنيا ويسهل عليهم أمور الآخرة بإرسال الرسل والكتب، وكلها أسباب وقايتهم  من عذابه وغضبه، وبذلك فإنه جل وعلا سبقت رحمته غضبه، والعطاء أحب إليه من  المنع.*

*وحتى  يتحقق حسن ظن العبد بربه وخالقه لا بد له أن يتبع بعض السنن والأسباب التي  أمره الله تعالى بها من الإيمان به وتقديم الأعمال الصالحة بين يديه يقول  تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  أُولَٰئِكَ يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ ۚ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}(4).
*

*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «الكيس من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت والعاجز من أتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله«(5).
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(83)

*

*الفرق بين حسن الظن والرجاء والتمني*

*يقول  ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: «فإن حسن الظن بالله معناه أن نعتقد عن الله  بأنه متصف بالحسن في ذاته وأفعاله وفي أسمائه وصفاته كما يليق بجلاله تعالى  من غير تأويل ولا تحريف ولا تشبيه ولا تعطيل، وجميع أفعاله لا تخلو عن  الحكمة سواء علمناها أو جهلناها.*

*وأما  الرجاء فهو ارتياح لانتظار ما هو محبوب عند النفس، ولكن ذلك المتوقع لا بد  له من سبب حاصل، فإن لم يكن السبب معلوم الوجود ولا معلوم الانتفاء سمى  تمنيًا لأنه انتظار من غير سبب«(1).*

*منزلة حسن الظن بالله من الدين:*

*يقول الله تعالى:{قُلْ  يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا  مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا ۚ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ}(2).*

*ويقول جل ذكره على لسان يعقوب عليه السلام: {وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ ۖ إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ}(3).*

*ويقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَرَحْمَتِي  وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ۚ فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ  وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَالَّذِينَ هُم بِآيَاتِنَا يُؤْمِنُونَ}(4).*

*وهو من الأمور التي وصى بها رسول الله ﷺ حيث قال: «لا يموتن أحدكم إلا وهو يحسن الظن بالله« (5).*

*ويقول  عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: «قدم رسول الله ﷺ بسبي، فإذا امرأة من السبي  تسعى، إذ وجدت صبيًا في السبي فأخذته فألصقته ببطنها وأرضعته، فقال رسول  الله ﷺ: أترون هذه المرأة طارحة ولدها في النار؟ قلنا: لا والله! وهي تقدر  على أن لا تطرحه. فقال رسول الله ﷺ: لله أرحم بعباده من هذه بولدها«(6).*

*وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله ﷺ: «لما خلق الله الخلق كتب في كتاب فهو عنده فوق العرض إن رحمتي تغلب غضبي«(7).*

*وعنه رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله ﷺ يقول: «جعل  الله الرحمة مائة جزء فأمسك عنده تسعة وتسعين وأنزل في الأرض جزءًا  واحدًا، فمن ذلك الجزء يتراحم الخلائق حتى ترفع الدابة حافرها عن ولدها  خشية أن تصيبه»(8)، وفي رواية: «وأخر الله تسعًا وتسعين رحمة يرحم بها عباده يوم القيامة«(9).*

*ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «والذي نفسي بيده لو لم تذنبوا لذهب الله بكم ولجاء بقوم يذنبون فيستغفرون فيغفر لهم«(10).*

*وروى أبو موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله ﷺ قال: «يجيء يوم القيامة ناس من المسلمين بذنوب أمثال الجبال فيغفرها الله لهم«(11).*

*وقال ﷺ: «يقول  الله عز وجل: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي وأنا معه حين يذكرني، فإن ذكرني في نفسه  ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملإ، ذكرته في ملإ هم خير منهم، وإن تقرب مني  شبرًا تقربت إليه ذراعًا وإن تقرَّبَ إلي ذراعًا تقرّبت منه باعًا، وإن  أتاني يمشي، أتيته هرولة«(12).*

*وعن جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنهما أنه سمع النبي ﷺ قبل موته بثلاثة أيام يقول: «لا يموتن أحدكم إلا وهو يحسن الظن بالله«(13).*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ*

*(1) نقلاً عن: مختصر منهاج القاصدين، تأليف ابن قدامة المقدسي ص316.*

*(2) [الزمر: 53]*

*(3) [يوسف: 87]*

*(4) [الأعراف: 156]*

*(5) أخرجه مسلم (ص1246، رقم 2877) كتاب الفتن، باب الأمر بحسن الظن بالله عند الموت.*

*(6) أخرجه  البخاري (ص1050، رقم 5999) كتاب الأدب، باب رحمة الولد وتقبيله. ومسلم  (ص1193، رقم 2754) كتاب التوبة، باب سعة رحمة الله تعالى وأنها تغلب غضبه.* 

*(7) أخرجه البخاري (ص1273، رقم7404) كتاب التوحيد، باب قول الله تعالى: ﴿ﯳﯴﯵﯶ﴾. ومسلم (ص1192، رقم 2751) كتاب التوبة، باب سعة رحمة الله.*

*(8) أخرجه  البخاري (ص1050، رقم 6000) كتاب الأدب، باب جعل الله الرحمة في مائة جزء.  ومسلم (ص1193، رقم 6972) كتاب التوبة، باب سعة رحمة الله.* 

*(9) أخرجه مسلم (ص1193، رقم 6974) كتاب التوبة، باب سعة رحمة الله.*

*(10) سبق تخريجه.*

*(11) أخرجه مسلم (ص1200، رقم 2767) كتاب التوبة، باب سعة رحمة الله.*

*(12) سبق تخريجه.*

*(13) سبق تخريجه.
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(84)


*
علاقة حسن الظن بالله بالتوكل على الله

إن  حسن الظن بالله تعالى له علاقة وطيدة بالتوكل عليه جل وعلا، فهو أمر عقدي  يؤثر على سلوكيات الإنسان وأخلاقياته اليومية، يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله:  «فعلى حسن ظنك بربك ورجائك له يكون توكلك عليه، ولذلك فسر بعضهم التوكل  بحسن الظن بالله. والتحقيق: أن حسن الظن به يدعوه إلى التوكل عليه؛ إذ لا  يتصور التوكل على من ساء ظنك به ولا التوكل على من لا ترجوه، والله أعلم«(1).

حيث  يوجد من الناس من يتكل على حسن الظن بالله، ويرتكب المعاصي ويقترف  المنكرات، فهذا نوع من التناقض وقد توعد الله من يفعل ذلك بالسخط والعذاب  يوم القيامة.

حتى قال بعضهم:

وكثّر ما استطعتَ من الخطايا           إذا كان القدوم على كريم

وهذا  التصور سمّاه أهل العلم من السلف بالغرور، لأنه يؤدي إلى التمادي في  المعاصي والمنكرات، الأمر يناقض أصول التشريع في الأمر بالحلال والنهي عن  الحرام.

فحسن الظن بالله تعالى ورحمته ومغفرته لا يعني أبدًا التغافل عن جانب الترهيب الذي أخبرنا عنه جل وعلا في كتابه المبين، حيث يقول: {نَبِّئْ عِبَادِي أَنِّي أَنَا الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ . وَأَنَّ عَذَابِي هُوَ الْعَذَابُ الْأَلِيمُ}(2).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ


(1) تهذيب مدارج السالكين، 240

(2) [الحجر: 49 – 50]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(85)

*

آثار حسن الظن بالله تعالى (1-2)

ولحسن الظن بالله تعالى آثار ونتائج إيجابية تضفي على النفس والمجتمع تميزًا عن سائر النفوس والمجتمعات ومن هذه الآثار:

1- يجلب  السعادة والراحة للنفس ويسدل عليها ستارًا من الطمأنينة، لأن العبد الذي  يحسن الظن بربه، يشعر أن رحمة الله تعالى وحنانه ولطفه يلاحقه في كل مكان،  فلا يخشى حينها من وساوس الشياطين ونزغاتهم، ولا تطاوله آفات النفس من قلق  وجزع واضطراب.

2-  إن  حسن الظن بالله تعالى يدفع بالمؤمن للأعمال الصالحة وتقديم العبادات  والطاعات بين يديه، لينال القرب والرضوان منه جلّ وعلا، لقول النبي ﷺ في  الحديث القدسي عن ربّه: «وما تقرب إلي عبدي  بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه  فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به وبصره الذي يبصر به ويده التي يبطش بها  ورجله التي يمشي بها وإن سألني لأعطينه ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه وما ترددت عن  شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن نفس المؤمن يكره الموت وأنا أكره مساءته»(1). فيظهر نوع من التنافس والتسارع بين العباد في سبل الخير والطاعات.

3-  إن  حسن الظن بالله تعالى يجعل من المجتمع المسلم في حالة تنافس وتسابق نحو  سبل الخير المختلفة، وبذلك يتحول هذا المجتمع إلى مجتمع متمدن ومتقدم، في  جميع الميادين العلمية والاجتماعية والأخلاقية وغيرها، لأن أفراد هذا  المجتمع لا يريدون جزاء من الناس، بل ينتظرون الجزاء والمثوبة من الله  تعالى الذي تعهد لهم به إذا أحسنوا الظن به امتثالاً لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ لَا نُرِيدُ مِنكُمْ جَزَاءً وَلَا شُكُورًا}(2).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(86)


*
آثار حسن الظن بالله تعالى (2-2)

4-   إن  حسن الظن بالله تعالى يزيد في قلب المؤمن محبة الله تعالى ومحبة رسوله ﷺ،  وبالتالي محبة أوليائه من المؤمنين، لأن القلب إذا تعلق بالله ورحمته  الواسعة التي لا يحدها شيء، يشغف إلى الحياة معها والبقاء في ظلها، لأنها  الملاذ الآمن الذي يجد أمنه وسلامته فيها.

5-   إن  العبد إذا أحسن الظن بالله تعالى، تمكّن من مواجهة المصائب والنوازل بصبر  وثبات، وهو على يقين بأن ما أصابه لم يكن ليخطئه، وأن الله تعالى إنما  ابتلاه لخير عظيم وأجر كبير يُدَّخر له يوم القيامة، وهو ما يجعل العبد  المؤمن في حالة من التفاؤل والحركة في الحياة لأنه يرنو إلى ما عند الله  تعالى، فتتصاغر أمام يقينه الخطوب العظام والأهوال الجسام.

6-  إن  حسن الظن بالله تعالى يجعل النصر والظفر حليف المؤمنين، لأنه يثبت  المؤمنين في القتال ويشد من أزرهم ويزيد من صبرهم، رغم تكاثر الأعداء وقوة  عتادهم، فكلما اشتد الخطب وحمي الوطيس اشتدت صلتهم بربهم وقوي ظنهم بالله  تعالى، وهذه الصورة الحية قد نقلها الله تعالى لعباده عبر هذه الآية  الكريمة: {وَلَمَّا  رَأَى الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْأَحْزَابَ قَالُوا هَٰذَا مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ وَصَدَقَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ۚ وَمَا زَادَهُمْ إِلَّا  إِيمَانًا وَتَسْلِيمًا}(1).

وفي المقابل، فكما أن حسن الظن يجلب لصاحبه الرحمة والمغفرة فإن سوء الظن به جل وعلا يجلب عليه العذاب والعقاب يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَيُعَذِّبَ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ وَالْمُشْرِكَات  ِ  الظَّانِّينَ بِاللَّهِ ظَنَّ السَّوْءِ ۚ عَلَيْهِمْ دَائِرَةُ السَّوْءِ}(2).


ويقول جل شأنه: {ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ۚ فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنَ النَّارِ}(3).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(87)

*

وسائل تعين على حسن الظن بالله تعالى

1-  التدبر  في خلق الله تعالى وآياته في النفس والكون والحياة، وكذلك التفكر بما وصف  الله نفسه بها من الصفات والأسماء، لأن ذلك يبعث على النفس اطمئنانًا  واسعًا وراحة كبيرة، ويشعر الإنسان حينها أنه بغنى عن كل ما سوى هذا الخالق  المدبر لهذا الكون، والمتصف بهذه الصفات الجليلة والكريمة.

2-   معرفة  أهمية حسن الظن بالله تعالى وآثاره الإيجابية على النفس والمجتمع بشكل خاص  وعلى الحياة بجوانبها المختلفة بشكل عام، لأنها تزيد من عزم الإنسان نحو  حسن الظن بربه وخالقه، وهو الحال التي عاش عليها الأولون من سلف هذه الأمة  رحمهم الله جميعها.

3-  قراءة  القرآن بصورة دائمة، والتفكر والتدبر في آياته وأحكامه، وهو نوع من الذكر  والتعلق الصادق مع الله تعالى، ومعلوم أن كتاب الله حافل بآيات الرحمة  والمغفرة، وهي جزء من صفاته جل شأنه، الأمر الذي يجعل الإنسان يحسن الظن  بهذا الخالق الرحيم، فيقدم بين يديه شتى الأعمال الصالحة، من الفروض والسنن  والنوافل والنفقات وجميع الأعمال الخيّرة الأخرى.

4-  فهم  الدين وتطبيق أحكامه في الأمر والنهي، وهو من مقتضيات تحقيق حسن الظن  بالله تعالى في نفس الإنسان، لأن المعاصي والمنكرات تبعد الإنسان عن حسن  الظن بالخالق، بل إنها تجعله يسيء الظن به جل ذكره، كما هو حال المشركين  والكفار من غير المسلمين أو كما هو حال كثير من الفاسقين من أبناء المسلمين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(88)

*

شكر الله تعالى

عبادتان  قلبيتان عظيمتان يسببان الخير المطلق للإنسان، ومن هذا الخير: الخير للنفس  قوة وبناء ومعالجة. هما شكر الله تعالى على نعمه، والصبر على بلائه،  فيشكلان معلمًا من معالم منهج الإنسان في هذه الحياة ليكون سعيدًا في  الدنيا والآخرة، نعرض أولاً ما يتعلق بالشكر، ونفتتح بما رواه مسلم رحمه  الله:

حَدَّثَنَا  هَدَّابُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ الْأَزْدِيُّ وَشَيْبَانُ بْنُ فَرُّوخَ جَمِيعًا  عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ وَاللَّفْظُ لِشَيْبَانَ حَدَّثَنَا  سُلَيْمَانُ حَدَّثَنَا ثَابِتٌ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي  لَيْلَى عَنْ صُهَيْبٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ الله ﷺ: «عَجَبًا  لِأَمْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ إِنَّ أَمْرَهُ كُلَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَلَيْسَ ذَاكَ  لِأَحَدٍ إِلَّا لِلْمُؤْمِنِ إِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ سَرَّاءُ شَكَرَ فَكَانَ  خَيْرًا لَهُ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ ضَرَّاءُ صَبَرَ فَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ»(1).

حقيقة الشكر:

الشكر  كما في مفردات الراغب: تصور النعمة وإظهارها، ويضاده الكفر وهو نسيان  النعمة وسترها، ودابة شكور: مظهرة لسمنها إسداء صاحبها إليها، وقيل: أصله  من (عين شكرى) ممتلئة، فالشكر على هذا هو الامتلاء من ذكر المنعم عليه.

وأورد  القرطبي عبارات لبعض العلماء في معنى الشكر منها: أن الشكر هو الاجتهاد في  بذل الطاعة مع اجتناب المعصية في السر والعلانية، وأقل الشكر هو الاعتراف  بالتقصير في شكر المنعم، ولذلك قال تعالى: {اعْمَلُوا آلَ دَاوُودَ شُكْرًا}(2)،  فقال داود: كيف أشكرك يا رب، والشكر نعمة منك؟ قال: الآن قد عرفتني  وشكرتني، وقيل: الشكر: أن لا يعصى الله بنعمه، وقيل: الشكر: التواضع  والمحافظة على الحسنات، ومخالفة الشهوات، وبذل الطاعات، ومراقبة جبار الأرض  والسموات(3).

وبذلك يمكن تعريف الشكر: بأنه اعتقاد نعمة المنعم سبحانه وإظهار هذا الاعتقاد على اللسان والجوارح.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

(1) أخرجه مسلم (ص1295، رقم 2999) كتاب الزهد، باب المؤمن أمره كله خير.

(2) [ سبأ: 13]

(3) تفسير القرطبي 1/271.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(89)


*
أنواع الشكر
والشكر ثلاثة أنواع:
1-  شكر القلب:
هو  الشعور الدائم للمنعَم عليه بفضل الله وكرمه ومنّه بما أنعم عليه من النعم  الظاهرة والباطنة، وترجمة هذا الشعور إلى حب لله ورسوله ﷺ، يقول الله  تعالى: {أَلَمْ  تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً ۗ وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلَا هُدًى وَلَا  كِتَابٍ مُّنِيرٍ}(1). حيث سخر الله تعالى لهذا الإنسان كل ما حوله من الكائنات وما ينزل من السماء وما يخرج من الأرض تكريمًا له وترفيعًا لشأنه.
وإعمار  القلب بهذا الحب وهذا الود من شأنه أن يؤثر على الجوارج فيجعلها تتحرك وفق  منهج الله وسنة نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام، يقول الله تعالى: {قُلْ  إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ  وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}(2).
2-  شكر اللسان:
وهو  الثناء على الله المنعِم، بالكلام وعبارات الشكر المتعددة، والتحدث بأنعم  الله تعالى وأفضاله التي لا تعد ولا تحصى، وهذا الركن هي الوسيلة التي ينقل  الإنسان من خلالها شكر الله من القلب إلى الجوارح، ويعدّ شكر النعمة  باللسان نوع من الذكر لله تعالى وقد أمر الله به العباد كما في قوله: {وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ}(3).
وعن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله ﷺ أخذ بيده وقال: «يا معاذ والله إني لأحبك فقال أوصيك يا معاذ لا تدعن في دبر كل صلاة تقول: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك»(4).
ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من  قال حين يصبح اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة فمنك وحدك، لا شريك لك، فلك الحمد  ولك الشكر فقد أدى شكر يومه، ومن قال مثل ذلك حين يمسي فقد أدى شكر ليله»(5).
ويدخل في هذا النوع من الشكر كل ذكر لله من قراءة للقرآن أو تسبيح أو تهليل أو استغفار، ما دام اللسان رطبًا بذكر الله تعالى.
3-شكر سائر الجوارح:
وهو  مكافأة النعمة بقدر استحقاقها، فهو من أعظم أنواع الشكر وأصدقها، ذلك أن  ما ينبض به القلب من الحمد والشكر وكذلك ما يردده اللسان يترجم إلى واقع  عملي، ومعظم أمور الدين إذا لم تتحول إلى عمل فلا يعد شيئًا في ميزان  الشرع، وقد وردت في كتاب الله تعالى مقارنات كثيرة وملازمات متعددة بين  الإيمان والعمل الصالح، كما في قوله تعالى في سورة العصر: {وَالْعَصْرِ  . إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ . إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ}(6)، وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلًا}(7).
وقد صحّ عن الحسن رضي الله عنه قوله: ليس الإيمان بالتمني ولا بالتحلي ولكن ما وقر في القلب وصدّقه العمل.
فبذلك  يكون الشكر العملي من أسمى وأعظم أنواع الشكر وأكثرها قبولاً عند الله،  واستعمال الجوارج في التعبير عن شكر الله تعالى على نعمه وأفضاله تتمثل في  كل أنواع الخير والطاعات، وترك كل المعاصي والمنكرات.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
(1) [لقمان: 20]
(2) [آل عمران: 31]
(3) [الضحى: 11]
(4) أخرجه  أبو داود (ص225، رقم 1522) كتاب الوتر، باب الاستغفار. والنسائي (ص182،  رقم 1304) كتاب السهو، باب نوع آخر من الدعاء. وأحمد (5/233، رقم 22172)  وهو حديث صحيح.
(5) أخرجه مسلم (ص1171، رقم 5073) كتاب الأدب، باب ما يقول إذا أصبح
(6) سورة العصر
(7) [الكهف: 107]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(90)


*
آثار الشكر على النفس والسلوك (1-2)

بما  أن شكر الله تعالى وحمده على نعمائه وآلائه نوع من الذكر، وخُلق جميل على  إدراك فضل الله تعالى على العبد، فإن لهذا الخُلق آثار متعددة على نفسية  المنعَم عليه وعلى سلوكه وأطباعه، بل إن هذه الآثار تتعدى إلى آخرته فينال  بالشكر رضوان الله تعالى والقرب منه وعفوه ورحمته، ومن أهم تلك الآثار:


1- إن العبد الشاكر ينال قبل كل شيء رضوان الله وأجره العظيم يوم القيامة، لقوله تعالى: {وَسَنَجْزِي الشَّاكِرِينَ}(1). وهذا غاية ما يتمنى العبد في سعيه في هذه الحياة.

2-  إن شكر الله تعالى يولّد الشعور بالرضى والقرب منه جلّ وعلا، حيث يحس  العبد حينها أن الله خصّه بكرمه فيقبل عليه بالتوبة والاستغفار والثناء  عليه سبحانه بما هو أهله، ثم إنه يبادر إلى من حوله فيحسن إليهم، ويبذل  جهده في إدخال السرور إلى قلوبهم كما أدخل الله المسرة إلى قلبه بإسباغ  النعم عليه، فتشتد بذلك الروابط الاجتماعية بين الناس ويضمحل الحقد  والضغينة بينهم.

3- إن  شكر الله على نعمه وبأنواع الثلاثة يجعل الإنسان في حالة من التواصل  المستمر مع ربه، فلا ينسى فضل الله عليه ليظلم الناس أو يسلب حقوقهم، أو  يقصّر في العبادات وأداء الفرائض، ومن أجل ذلك تكرر الحث على الشكر في كتاب  الله وتكرر ذكر النعم والآلاء لعل الناس يتفكروا فيها فيشكروا الله عليها  بالتقرب إليه بالطاعات والعبادات، كما في قوله تعالى في نهاية كثير من  الآيات: {لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ}، كما أثنى الله عز وجل على عباده الشاكرين وجعل الشكر شرطًا لدوام النعمة وزيادتها، فقال تعالى: {وَسَنَجْزِي الشَّاكِرِينَ}(2)، وقال: {وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ}(3).

4-  إن شكر النعمة، يؤدي إلى الطمأنينة والراحة النفسية الدائمة، لأنه لم يجعل  المال في قلب المنعَم عليه وإنما جعله في يده، ولم يفاخر به على الآخرين  وينسبه إلى نفسه، وإنما يرجعه في الأصل إلى الله تعالى، الذي بيده ملكوت كل  شيء، ويرزق من يشاء بغير حساب، كما أنه اعتقد أن هذه النعمة وسيلة لإحقاق  الحق وإبطال الباطل، وتسخيرها في طاعة الله وإقامة حكم الله، وإنما هو مكلف  للقيام بهذه المهمة ومحاسب عليها يوم القيامة. 

إن  هذا التصور يلقي بظلال من الراحة إلى نفوس المنعم عليهم لأنهم ساروا على  الطريق المرسوم لهم من ربهم، ثم إنه يخرج من قلوب الفقراء والمحتاجين في  المجتمع عوامل الحقد والنقمة على المنعم عليهم، فينشأ بين الطرفين الود  والتعاون والوئام، وينجلي كل أسباب الضغينة والكراهية التي تؤدي إلى خلخلة  المجتمع، وإفشاء القلق وأمراض النفس بين الناس التي قد تؤدي إلى النهب  والسرقات أو القتل أو أية جرائم أخرى.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ

(1) [آل عمران: 145]


(2) [آل عمران: 144]

(3) [إبراهيم: 7]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(91)

*

آثار الشكر على النفس والسلوك (2-2)

5-  إن النفس التي يملأها الخير هي النفس المطمئنة العامرة بحب الله وحب رسوله  ﷺ وحب المؤمنين، فلا تجد فيها ما يكدر من صفوها، أو يوسوس لها الاستعلاء  والاستكبار على الآخرين.لأن من مداخل الشيطان إلى النفس أن يوحي إليها أن  كل ما عندها من الخير والنعم هي من صنعها وكدها وتعبها، وليس لأحد فضل  عليها أو منّة، وهو مستنقع خطير يصطاد الشيطان من خلاله الضعفاء من البشر.

6-  إن الاستقرار النفسي الذي ينتج عن شكر نعم الله يؤدي إلى الاستقرار والأمن  في المجتمع، وهو أمر مهم للحفاظ على تماسك الناس فيما بينهم، وكذا الحفاظ  على راحتهم النفسية، وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن أي اضطراب في النفس أو غضب  سينقلب سلبًا على الناس وعلى المجتمع، لذا كان الشكر أمرًا مطلوبًا لتفادي  هذا الخطر على النفس قبل البشر.

7-  الخيرية المطلقة للشاكر في الدنيا والآخرة كما وَرَدَ في الحديث السابق،  حيث جاءت هذه الخيرة نكرة والنكرة تعم، وبذلك يدخل العبد الشاكر لنعم الله  تعالى في محتوى الخيرية ويصبح جزءًا صالحًا من هذه الأمة التي امتدحها الله  بهذه الصفة المباركة  {كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ}(1).

8-  إن شكر النعم ومقابلتها بالعمل الصالح وكل ألوان الطاعات والعبادات، هو  نوع من الاقتداء بالأنبياء والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام الذين هم أعالي  الناس، وأكثرهم حمدًا وشكرًا لأنعم الله، وأعلمهم بحقيقة وجودهم وما سخّر  الله لهم من النعم لبقائهم وسعادتهم في الحياة، فلم تغريهم الدنيا وزينتها،  من كثرة الأتباع أو قيادة الناس، لم يغرهم علمهم وحجتهم، لأنهم على دراية  كافية بحقيقتها وأنها فضل من الله تعالى وفي الوقت نفسه ابتلاء واختبار.

وقد وصف الله تعالى نبيه وخليله إبراهيم عليه السلام، بأنه كان عبدًا شاكرًا لما أُغدق عليه من النعم والآلاء، فقال: {إِنَّ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً قَانِتًا لِّلَّهِ حَنِيفًا وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ . شَاكِرًا لِّأَنْعُمِهِ ۚ اجْتَبَاهُ وَهَدَاهُ إِلَىٰ  صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ}(2).

وقد  ثبت في الصحيحين عن النبي ﷺ أنه كان يقوم الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه، فقيل له:  أتفعل هذا وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ قال: «أفلا أكون عبدًا شكورًا«(3).

9- إن العبد الشاكر لنعم الله تعالى ينال محبة رسوله ﷺ، للحديث الذي يرويه معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله ﷺ أخذ بيده وقال: «يا معاذ والله إني لأحبك. فقال: أوصيك يا معاذ لا تدعن في دبر كل صلاة تقول: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك«(4).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ


(1) [آل عمران: 110]


(2) [النحل: 120-121]

(3) [صحيح البخاري:6471]

(4) سبق تخريجه

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(92)

*

جحود النعمة ونكرانها

 إن  كثيرًا من الناس لا يقدرون قيمة تلك النعم ولا يضعونها في مكانها الذي  خصصه الله لها، ويتبجحون بها كل تبجح، فيبذرون أموالهم تبذيرًا في أشياء لا  منفعة فيها ولا مصلحة، فضلاً عن إسرافها في المحرمات والمعاصي والصد عن  سبيل الله، ثم إنهم ينسبون كل ما تحل بهم من نعم وأفضال إلى أنفسهم،  فيتجبرون بها على رقاب الضعفاء ويتكبرون ويتباهون بها بين الناس دون أن  يضعوا في الحسبان نصيب إخوانهم الضعفاء فيها، أو مساعدتهم والتودد إليهم من  خلالها.


فالذي  هذا شأنه يكون منكرًا لنعمة الله بدلاً من شكره والثناء عليه، وكذلك الذي  لا يعمل بعمله وقدراته في خدمة الناس ولا يتقن بما وكل إليه يكون منكرًا  للنعمة وجاحدًا لها، والذي يفرط بأوقاته ويضيعها في اللهو واللعب والمحرمات  منكر لنعمة الله، وإن الذي لا يشكر الله على الأمن والرخاء الذي يحيط به  من كل مكان ويتعدى من خلاله على حقوق الآخرين وظلمهم فإنه جاحد للنعمة  ومنكر لها، وكل نعمة يمنحها الله تعالى للعبد فلا يستعملها لرضى الله  وطاعته وقضاء حاجات الناس وحل مشكلاتهم تعد نوعًا من الحجود والكفر لهذه  النعمة.

يقول جل ذكره: {فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلَا تَكْفُرُونِ}(1).

*     *     *

ولكن ما هي النتيجة المترتبة على كفر نعم الله المغدقة على العباد؟

إن  سنة الله ماضية في خلقه منذ أن خلق الله الأرض ومن عليها إلى أن تقوم  الساعة، والقرآن الكريم حافل بقصص الأمم الغابرة التي جحدت أنعم ربها وكفرت  بها وما حل بها من عذاب وعقاب، أحيانًا بالريح وأخرى بالرجفة وثالثة بخسف  الأرض، وغيرها من العقوبات التي كانت نتيجة كفرهم لأنعم الله عندما أغرقوا  في ملذات الدنيا وشهواتها وزخرفها، يقول الله تعالى عن قوم سبأ: {لَقَدْ  كَانَ لِسَبَإٍ فِي مَسْكَنِهِمْ آيَةٌ ۖ جَنَّتَانِ عَن يَمِينٍ  وَشِمَالٍ ۖ كُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِ رَبِّكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ ۚ بَلْدَةٌ  طَيِّبَةٌ وَرَبٌّ غَفُورٌ . فَأَعْرَضُوا فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَيْلَ  الْعَرِمِ وَبَدَّلْنَاهُم بِجَنَّتَيْهِمْ جَنَّتَيْنِ ذَوَاتَيْ أُكُلٍ  خَمْطٍ وَأَثْلٍ وَشَيْءٍ مِّن سِدْرٍ قَلِيلٍ}(2).

وقوله تعالى: {وَكَمْ  أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ بَطِرَتْ مَعِيشَتَهَا ۖ فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ  لَمْ تُسْكَن مِّن بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا ۖ وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ  الْوَارِثِينَ . وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَىٰ حَتَّىٰ يَبْعَثَ  فِي أُمِّهَا رَسُولًا يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا ۚ وَمَا كُنَّا  مُهْلِكِي الْقُرَىٰ إِلَّا وَأَهْلُهَا ظَالِمُونَ}(3).


ويقول عز وجل: {وَضَرَبَ  اللَّهُ مَثَلًا قَرْيَةً كَانَتْ آمِنَةً مُّطْمَئِنَّةً يَأْتِيهَا  رِزْقُهَا رَغَدًا مِّن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ فَكَفَرَتْ بِأَنْعُمِ اللَّهِ  فَأَذَاقَهَا اللَّهُ لِبَاسَ الْجُوعِ وَالْخَوْفِ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَصْنَعُونَ}(4)،بل  إن الخسارة الكبرى لكفر النعمة تكون يوم القيامة، حين يقف الإنسان بين يدي  خالقه، فتُجلى له صحيفته التي لا تغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة، فيرى ما اقترف من  كبائر ومعاص مقابل ما أغدق الله عليه من الخيرات والبركات، وقد صوّر الله  تعالى ذلك المشهد في الآية الكريمة: {وَيَوْمَ  يُعْرَضُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا عَلَى النَّارِ أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ  فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  م بِهَا فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ  عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ  الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَفْسُقُون}(5).

وقد أخبر النبي ﷺ أن النساء أكثر أهل النار للعلة نفسها فقال: «ورأيت  النار فإذا أكثر أهلها النساء يكفرن، قيل يكفرن بالله، قال يكفرن العشير  ويكفرن الإحسان، لو أحسنت إلى إحداهن الدهر ثم رأت منك شيئًا قالت ما رأيت  منك خيرًا قط«(6).

هذا  فضلاً عن الاضطرابات النفسية والأمراض العصبية التي تنجم عن كفر النعمة،  حيث لا يقوم المنعَم عليه بأداء الواجب نحو هذه النعمة من الإنفاق في سبل  الخير وإعانة المعوزين والفقراء، وهذا يشعل نار الغضب والحقد في نفوس  الآخرين، والشاكرون القائمون بأداء هذا الواجب قلة، كما قال الله تعالى: {وَلَا تَجِدُ أَكْثَرَهُمْ شَاكِرِينَ}(7)، وقال سبحانه: {وَقَلِيلٌ مِّنْ عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ}(8)، ومن أجل ذلك تزداد مثل هذه الأمراض والمشكلات.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ

(1) [البقرة: 152]

(2) [سبأ: 15-17]

(3) [القصص: 58- 59]

(4) [النحل: 112]

(5) [الأحقاف: 20]

(6) أخرجه  البخاري (ص8، رقم 29) كتاب الإيمان، باب إفشاء السلام. ومسلم (ص366-367،  رقم 907) كتاب الكسوف، باب ما عرض على النبي ﷺ في صلاة الكسوف.

(7) [الأعراف: 7]

(8) [سبأ: 13]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(93)

*

وسائل معينة على شكر الله تعالى

هذا  وإن لشكر نعم الله تعالى وآلائه على الإنسان وسائل ومعينات، تساعد على  تذكر النعمة والقيام بالواجب الشرعي نحوها، ومن تلك المعينات:

1-   التفكر  والتأمل في الأنعم المغدقة والتي لا تعد ولا تحصى، ابتداء من نعمة الحواس  وسائر الجوارح، ونعمة الصحة والعافية والقوة والمال والولد، حيث إذا فقد  الإنسان شيئًا من هذه النعم، يُرى عليه أثر ذلك، فيختل جانب مهم في حياته،  بل إن كثيرًا من النعم لو فُقدت من الإنسان جعلت حياته ضربًا من العذاب  والاضطراب والشقاء، ومن أجل هذا فإن التأمل والتفكر في هذه النعم القريبة  جدًا من كيان الإنسان ضرورة وسبيل للقيام بواجب الشكر والثناء على المنعِم  جلّ وعلا.


2-    أن  ينظر الإنسان دائمًا إلى من هو أسفل منه، وليس إلى من هو أعلى منه في  المال والشهرة والمنصب، لأن ذلك يولّد الحسد والبغض بين الطرفين، بل ربما  يسلك الأدنى سبلاً غير مشروعة من أجل الوصول إلى ما وصل إليه غيره من  الثراء أو المكانة الاجتماعية، أو الشهرة وغيرها، ومن أجل ذلك وصّى النبي ﷺ  المؤمنين بالابتعاد عن هذا الخُلق الذميم حتى لا يقعوا في شراك الشياطين  ويتبعوا الطرق المحرمة لتحقيق غاياته ومآربه فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «انظروا إلى من هو أسفل منكم ولا تنظروا إلى من هو فوقكم، فهو أجدر أن لا تزدروا نعمة الله«(1).

3-  الدعاء،  وهو الوسيلة المباشرة بين العبد وربه، يبث عبرها همومه وشكواه لخالقه،  ويطلب منه العون والنصرة والتوفيق، ويسأله وحده أن يديم عليه ما هو فيه من  نعمة الإيمان والصحة والعافية والمال والأولاد، ولا يعتمد في ذلك على أحد  سواه، ويسأله في الوقت نفسه أن يعينه على الصبر إذا حُرم بعض تلك النعم.

4-  قراءة  القرآن وتدبر آياته، بصورة دائمة، لأنها من الذكر الذي يدخل في باب الشكر  باللسان، وقد أمر الله تعالى عباده بتلاوة القرآن وتدبره حتى لا ينقطع  الحبل بين العبد وربه، ويبقى القلب موصولاً مع الله أبدًا، فيتجنب العبد  المنعَم عليه حينها البطر والاستعلاء على الناس، ويخاف أن يتعرض لحقوقهم  ودمائهم وأموالهم.

وأخيرًا:

فلا بد من الإشارة إلى مجموعة من الوصايا لشرائح مختلفة من أبناء المجتمع، كل حسب حاله:

ليعلم  الغني أن ما أوتي من مال ليس من حوله وعلمه وقوته وإنما هو عطاء من الله  ونعمة من جانب، وابتلاء واختبار من جانب آخر، وأن هذا المال هو مال الله  تعالى والإنسان مستخلف فيه، وإذا شاء الله جعله محقًا وأثرًا بعد عين، فلا  يغرن الإنسان بذلك وينسى فضل الله عليه وينسى شكره، فيتكبر ويتجبر بين خَلق  الله، فقد علَّم القرآن الأمةَ دورسًا وعبر في قصة قارون حين أغراه ماله  وثراؤه إلى أن تبجح بالقول{إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ عِندِي}(2).

فكانت نتيجة ذلك التكبر والغرور{فَخَسَفْنَا  بِهِ وَبِدَارِهِ الْأَرْضَ فَمَا كَانَ لَهُ مِن فِئَةٍ يَنصُرُونَهُ مِن  دُونِ اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُنتَصِرِينَ}(3).

*     *     *

ثم  ليعلم الشاب القوي، صاحب النشاط المتجدد والحركة والحيوية، أن هذه القوة  والحياة في جسمه إنما هو نعمة ومتاع ينبغي استغلالها في سبل الخير وفي سبيل  الله، فلا تكون وسيلة لإيذاء الناس وإلحاق الضرر بهم، لأن الله الذي منح  هذه القوة والنشاط يستطيع أن يُذهبها بين لحظة وأخرى، وليكن في بال كل شاب  وفتاة قول رسول الله ﷺ: «سبعة يظلهم الله  تعالى في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله: إمام عدل وشاب نشأ في عبادة الله، ورجل  قلبه معلق في المساجد، ورجلان تحابا في الله، اجتمعا عليه وتفرقا عليه،  ورجل دعته امرأة ذات منصب وجمال فقال: إني أخاف الله، ورجل تصدق بصدقة  فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق يمينه، ورجل ذكر الله خاليًا ففاضت  عيناه«(4).

*     *     *

ثم  وصية لكل إنسان معافى من الأمراض والأوباء أن يخصص أوقاتًا معينة لزيارة  المستشفيات ليرى إخوانه المرضى الذين يعانون الأمراض المختلفة، ويأنّون  ويتألمون معظم أوقاتهم، ليرى ذلك ويعرف فضل الله عليه بما أسبغ عليه من  نعمة العافية والصحة، فإن ذلك عامل مهم للقيام بشكر الله تعالى وأداء ما  يوجب نحو نعمه ومعافاته له.

وهكذا  فإن من أهم الخطوات الواجبة على الإنسان التأمل والتفكر بأنعم الله تعالى  وفضله ومنّه عليه، لتتحرك إرادة الشكر في قلبه فيردده اللسان ومن ثم تترجمه  الجوارج إلى واقع من خلال المحافظة على الفرائض والطاعات، والإحسان إلى  الناس وعدم الاستعلاء عليهم، حتى تبقى النفوس طاهرة ومستقرة من الأحقاد  والضغائن، ويبقى المجتمع في قوة وترابط.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ


(1) أخرجه مسلم (ص1283، رقم 2963) كتاب الزهد، باب الدنيا سجن المؤمن.

(2) [القصص: 78]

(3) [القصص: 81]

(4) سبق تخريجه

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(94)

*

الصبر

سبق  في مبحث الشكر أن ذكرنا أنه عبادة قلبية تكمل عبادة أخرى هي الصبر، فالشكر  حال الرخاء، والصبر حال البلاء، فهما من معالم منهج الإنسان في هذه  الحياة، وهما في حال اجتماعهما سبب للخيرية المطلقة في الدنيا والآخرة، وقد  فصلنا ما يتعلق بالشكر، وهنا نفصل ما يتعلق بالصبر، ونذكر بالحديث الذي  افتتحنا به مبحث الشكر وهو ما رواه مسلم رحمه الله قال:حَدَّثَنَا  هَدَّابُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ الْأَزْدِيُّ وَشَيْبَانُ بْنُ فَرُّوخَ جَمِيعًا  عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ وَاللَّفْظُ لِشَيْبَانَ حَدَّثَنَا  سُلَيْمَانُ حَدَّثَنَا ثَابِتٌ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي  لَيْلَى عَنْ صُهَيْبٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ الله ﷺ: «عَجَبًا  لِأَمْرِ المُؤْمِنِ إِنَّ أَمْرَهُ كُلَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَلَيْسَ ذَاكَ  لِأَحَدٍ إِلَّا لِلْمُؤْمِنِ إِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ سَرَّاءُ شَكَرَ فَكَانَ  خَيْرًا لَهُ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ ضَرَّاءُ صَبَرَ فَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ»(1).

هذا الحديث يرسم منهجًا عظيمًا للمسلم، وهو من جوامع كلمه عليه الصلاة والسلام.

حقيقة الصبر:

حبس النفس عن الجزع.

وهو  سلاح المؤمنين في الحياة لتخطي صعابها وخطوبها، وهو الدواء الذي يمنح  نفوسهم الطمأنينة والسكينة ويحميها من الوساوس والاضطرابات؛ بل إن الصبر  مفتاح الفرج من الكربات المختلفة، سواء ما تتعلق بكينونة الإنسان أو خارجها.

ومن  دون الصبر لا يستقيم عمل ولا يدوم إحسان ولا تتم طاعة ولا تنجح دعوة، وهذا  هو الفيصل بين المؤمن وغيره كما ورد في الحديث، ولعله السبب في وصول هذا  الدين إلى أصقاع المعمورة، والقارئ للسيرة النبوية وحياة الصحابة والسلف  الصالح سيجد أن تلك الثمار اليانعة التي قطفتها الأجيال اللاحقة من سلفهم  كانت نتيجة صبرهم على محن الحياة وعوارضها، وتحملهم الأذى والمشقة والجهاد  في سبيل دين الله الذي هو عصمة الأمر كله.

وهو امتثال لأمر الله تعالى الذي يخاطب عباده المؤمنين بالتحلي بهذا الزاد القاهر لشتى الصعاب، حين يقول جل ثناؤه: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}(2).


وقد وردت آيات كثير في كتاب الله تعالى تحث المؤمنين على الصبر وتذكرهم بالجزاء الكبير الذي ينتظرهم من الله تعالى على ذلك.


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

(1) سبق تخريجه

(2) [آل عمران: 200]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(95)


*
أنواع الصبر

أولاً: الصبر على الطاعة:

رغم  أن الإنسان حين يؤدي أية عبادة يشعر براحة نفسية، وشراحة في الصدر، إلا أن  كثيرًا من هذه العبادات تحمل في بعض الأحيان أنواعًا من التعب والنصب  والمشقة، مثل الالتزام بالصلاة ومواقيتها في اليوم والليلة خمس مرات أبد  العمر، وكذلك إخراج زكاة الأموال التي جبل الإنسان على حبها، وأداء نسك  الحج الذي فيه من التعب البدني ما لا يغفل عنه أحد، وغيرها من العبادات، كل  هذه الأمور بحاجة إلى تعويد النفس على الصبر عليها، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلَاةِ ۚ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ}(1).

ثم  إن هذه العبادات تحمل معنيَيْن كبيرين، أولها أنها أمر من الرحمن الرحيم  الذي هو أرحم بالبشر من أنفسهم، والذي لا يكلفهم ما لا يطيقون، ولا بد أن  يُنفذ هذا الأمر ويُطاع الخالق، وهذا نوع من العبودية له جل ثناؤه، والثاني  أن في أداء هذه الطاعات لونًا من الاختبار والامتحان للإنسان ومدى صبره  عليها،  لقوله تعالى: {الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا}(2).

فلا بد أن يتقوى الإنسان على أداء هذه العبادات بالصبر الذي أمره الله به، يقول تعالى: {وَاتَّبِعْ مَا يُوحَىٰ إِلَيْكَ وَاصْبِرْ حَتَّىٰ يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ ۚ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ}(3). لأن الجزع يثبط الإنسان عن أداء العبادات؛ بل إنه يأمره في كثير من الأحيان بالمعاصي والخطايا. 

وقد  كان رسول الأمة عليه الصلاة والسلام القدوة الأولى في الصبر، كان يعبد  الله تعالى حتى تتورم قدماه ويصبر على ذلك، فقد ثبت في الصحيحين أنه قام  حتى تفطرت قدماه، فقيل له: أتفعل هذا وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما  تأخر؟ قال: «أفلا أكون عبدًا شكورًا«(4).

ويقول الرسول الكريم ﷺ: «المجاهد من جاهد نفسه في الله«(5).

وقد حرص الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام على غرس خُلق الصبر على الطاعات في نفوس الصغار حين خاطب أولياء أمورهم: «مروا أبناءكم بالصلاة لسبع سنين واضربوهم عليها لعشر سنين وفرّقوا بينهم في المضاجع«(6).

والإنسان  الذي يتربى على خُلق الصبر في الطاعة سيجد عند الكبر لذة هذه الطاعة، بل  إنه سيقبل عليها بشغف وقوة وهذا كان شأن الصحابة وسلف هذه الأمة رضي الله  عنهم أجمعين.

وهذا النوع من الصبر هو أفضل الأنواع، لأنه قيام بالتكاليف بالاختيار.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ

(1) [البقرة: 45]

(2) [الملك:2]

(3) [يونس: 109]

(4) أخرجه  البخاري (ص586، رقم 3648) كتاب التفسير، باب ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من  ذنبك. ومسلم (ص1227، رقم 2819) كتاب صفات المافقين، باب إكثار الأعمال  والاجتهاد في العبادة.


(5) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص392، رقم 1621) كتاب فضائل الجهاد، باب ما جاء في فضل من مات  مرابطًا. وأحمد (6/ 20، رقم 23997). وابن حبان في صحيحه (10/484، رقم  4624). وقال الترمذي: حديث حسن صحيح.

(6) أخرجه أحمد (2/187، رقم 6756). والدارقطني في السنن (1/430، رقم 887) وهو حديث حسن.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(96)


أنواع الصبر (2-4)	*
أنواع الصبر

ثانيًا: الصبر عن المعاصي:

كما  أن الصبر مطلوب على طاعة الله تعالى وأداء فرائضه والقيام بواجب الدعوة  وما تحمله من متاعب ومصاعب، فإن الصبر مطلوب بالمقابل عن معاصي الله تعالى  ونواهيه، وهذا النوع من الصبر هو مقاومة النفس عن اتباع الشهوات والملذات  التي حرم الله تعالى على عباده الاقتراب منها وتناولها، لحِكم هو يعلمها  جلّ وعلا، وللأضرار التي تنجم عن المعاصي والمنهيات، سواء على المستوى  النفسي أو الاجتماعي.

ويجب  أن يكون امتناع المؤمن عن المعاصي نابعًا من إيمانه بهذا الدين وأنه تنفيذ  لأمر الله تعالى وهدي رسوله ﷺ، وهو المنطلق الذي حرّك في الصحابة ترك  المنكرات التي كانوا عليها في الجاهلية، وقد حفلت سيرتهم العطرة بصور رائعة  جسّدت معنى الصبر عن المعاصي في صورة عملية فريدة، فهاهم يتركون شرب  الخمور ويكسرون دنانها في الأزقة والطرقات بعد نزول آية تحريمها فورًا، وقد  كانت هذه الخمر من قبل صديقة سمراتهم وأفراحهم، ولكنهم لم يلقوا لذلك كله  بالاً أمام أمر الله تعالى بالاجتناب والترك، وحياة الصحابة رضوان الله  تعالى عليهم مليئة بأنواع الصبر عن المعاصي وتركها.

وقد  التزم بالصبر عن معاصي الله تعالى ونواهيه أنبياء الله عليهم الصلاة  والسلام، الذين يعدّون القدوة للمؤمنين إلى يوم القيامة، فهذا نبي الله  يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام يتعرض لأكبر إغراء من امرأة وزير الدولة وقد  تزينت بأصناف الحلي والزينة، وتطلب منه الفاحشة رغم توفر أسبابها من الخلوة  وغلق الأبواب وغيرها، ولكنه عليه السلام يصبر على هذا الإغراء والوقوع في  المحظور، وتحمّل غربة السجن سنين طويلة من أجل ذلك، إلى أن أكرمه الله  تعالى بالنبوة وجعله ملكًا على خزائن مصر.

وهذا  هو نبينا محمد ﷺ تعرض له الدنيا مالاً وجاهًا ونساء، لكنه عليه الصلاة  والسلام لم يركن إلى شيء منها، بل إنه عليه الصلاة والسلام استصغرها أمام  مهمة الرسالة والدعوة إلى الله، وعبّر عن ذلك لعمه أبي طالب بقوله: «يا عمّ، والله لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في يساري على أن أترك هذا الأمر حتى يظهره الله أو أهلك فيه ما تركته«(1).

وفي  ذلك دروس وعبر لشباب الأمة في مواجهة التحديات المختلفة التي تلاحقهم من  كل جانب للنيل من عقيدتهم وقيمهم وأخلاقهم، سواء كانت بوساطة موجات التشويش  الفكرية، أو ما تبثه الفضائيات من المجون والسفور والعروض المثيرة التي  تخدش الحياء والآداب، وكلها مداخل شيطانية تدغدغ النفس وتحركها للوقوع  فيها، ولكن المؤمن الصادق مع الله تعالى، يصبر على ذلك كله ويتذكر قول رسول  الله ﷺ: «يأتي على الناس زمان الصابر فيهم على دينه كالقابض على الجمر«(2).

وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «حفت الجنة بالمكاره وحفت النار بالشهوات«(3).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

(1) السيرة النبوية لابن هشام، 1/299.

(2) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص519-520، رقم 2260) كتاب الفتن، باب الصابر على الدينه في الفتن  كالقابض على الجمر. وأحمد (2/390، رقم 9061). وهو حديث صحيح.

(3) أخرجه مسلم (ص1228، رقم 2822) كتاب الجنة ونعيمها، باب صفة الجنة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(97)


أنواع الصبر (3-4)	*


أنواع الصبر



ثالثًا: الصبر على أقدار الله المؤلمة:

بما  أن الدنيا دار ابتلاء واختبار، فإن أقدار الله المؤلمة على عباده كثيرة  ومتنوعة، وموقف المؤمن منها الصبر عليها لكسب رضى الله تعالى ومثوبته،  ونذكر ثلاثة من هذه الأقدار المؤلمة التي يشترك فيها جميع الناس، وهي:

1-  مصيبة الموت

لقد وصف الله تعالى الموت بالمصيبة {فَأَصَابَتْكُم مُّصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ}(1)،  وهو من البلاءات الكثيرة التي يمتحن الله به عباده، وهو من المصائب  الكبيرة على نفس الإنسان، لأنه يفرق الأحباب والأصحاب، ويغيّر النعم  واللذات.

والصبر  عند مصيبة الموت مأمور به في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه ﷺ، لأنه يكوّن شخصية  المؤمن المتزن المرتبط مع ربه والراضي بقدره، فيدخل في النفس السكينة  والرضى لنزول هذه المصيبة، فلا يصيب المؤمن حينها الحزن واليأس والضجر،  لأنه يعلم أن كل ما في هذا الكون ملك لله، يهب متى يشاء ويقبض متى يشاء،  وأعظم الصبر يكون عند الصدمة الأولى، فعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن رسول  الله ﷺ أتى على امرأة تبكي على صبي لها، فقال لها: «اتقي  الله واصبري» فقالت: وما تبالي بمصيبتي! فلما ذهب، قيل لها: إنه رسول الله  ﷺ، فأخذها مثل الموت. فأتت بابه، فلم تجد على بابه بوابين، فقالت: يا رسول  الله لم أعرفك، فقال: «إنما الصبر عند أول صدمة» أو قال: «عند أول الصدمة«(2).

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول ﷺ: «يقول الله عز وجل: ما لعبدي المؤمن جزاء إذا قبضت صفيه من أهل الدنيا ثم احتسبه إلا الجنة«(3).

ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ما يزال البلاء بالمؤمن والمؤمنة في جسده وفي ولده، حتى يلقى الله يوم القيامة وما عليه من خطيئة«(4).

ومقابلة  مصيبة الموت بالصبر والاسترجاع والاحتساب يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى، ويكتب  للعبد الأجر الكبير، وهي صفة لا تتوافر إلا في المؤمن، يقول أبو الدرداء  رضي الله عنه سمعت أبا القاسم ﷺ يقول ما سمعته يكنيه قبلها ولا بعدها،  يقول: «إن الله عز وجل يقول: يا عيسى، إني  باعث من بعدك أمة، إن أصابهم ما يحبون حمدوا وشكروا، وإن أصابهم ما يكرهون  احتسبوا وصبروا، ولا حلم ولا علم، قال: يا رب كيف هذا لهم ولا حلم ولا علم،  قال: أعطيهم من حلمي وعلمي«(5).

2-   المرض:

المرض  من الابتلاءات الكثيرة التي تعرض للبشر، وهو حالة تصيب جسم الإنسان أو  نفسيته فيشعر بالتعب والألم، وهو نوع من البلاء يخصه الله من يشاء من عباده  فضلاً منه جل وعلا ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون، يقول ﷺ في حديث أنس رضي  الله عنه: «إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء، وإن الله إذا أحب قومًا ابتلاهم فمن رضي فله الرضى ومن سخط فله السخط«(6)،ولا  يحسبن الذي لم يبتلى بالمرض أن الله راض عنه، بل الصواب على عكس ذلك،  فربما يكون من أسباب غضب الله عليه أنه لم يبتليه بمرض أو أية وعكة، لأن  المرض فضل من الله تعالى بوصفه كفارة للذنوب والخطايا ولصاحبه الأجر الكبير  عند ربه يوم القيامة.

والله  سبحانه تعالى ينظر إلى العبد المبتلى بالمرض، وينظر كيف يتلقى حكمه وبلاءه  فيه، ومن رحمته جل ذكره بالمبتلى أنه أرشده إلى ما يقوم به أثناء هذا  الابتلاء، فأمره بالصبر والرضى لحكمه جل شأنه، لأنه الدواء الناجع لمعالجة  المرض وغيره من البلاء، ويضرب لنا عز وجل مثلاً في القرآن الكريم لنبينا  أيوب عليه السلام الذي ابتلي في جسده بمرض لم يترك بضعة منه إلا دخله المرض  حتى قيل إن الديدان كانت تأكل من جسده الطاهر عليه السلام، فبيَّن جلّ  ذكره صبر هذا النبي ورضاه لحكم ربه، أنه لم ينقطع في الثناء على الله وشكره  له لما هو فيه، فقال تعالى: {إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا ۚ نِّعْمَ الْعَبْدُ ۖ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ}(7).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

(1) [المائدة: 106]

(2) أخرجه مسلم (ص372، رقم 926) كتاب الجنائز، باب الصبر على المصيبة. والبخاري (ص204، رقم 1283) كتاب الجنائز. 

(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص1115، رقم 6424) كتاب الرقائق، باب العمل الذي يراد به وجه الله.

(4) أخرجه الترمذي (ص547، رقم 2399) كتاب الزهد، باب ما جاء في الصبر مع البلاء. وابن حبان (7/187، رقم 2924). وهو حديث صحيح.

(5) أخرجه أحمد (6/450، رقم 27585). والحاكم (11/499، رقم 1289) وقال: صحيح على شرط البخاري ومسلم. 

(6) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص546، رقم 2396) كتاب الزهد، باب ما جاء في الصبر على البلاء.  وابن ماجه (ص581، رقم 4031) كتاب الفتن، باب الصبر على البلاء. وهو صحيح.

(7) [ص: 44]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(98)


أنواع الصبر (4-4)	*



رابعًا: الصبر على أذى الناس


إن  أذى الناس لا يسلم منه أحد من البشر، وما دام هناك اختلاط وتداخل بينهم  فلا بد من وجود هذه الصورة من الابتلاء، وهي صورة تتكرر في واقعنا اليومي،  في الشارع وفي العمل وفي الأسواق، وفي المتجر وفي المصنع، وفي الحي، وفي  سائر الميادين الأخرى.


والصبر  على أذى الناس وسوء أخلاقهم، مطلب ديني وضرورة دعوية، بل يجب أن يذهب  المؤمن إلى أبعد من ذلك، فيقابل هذا الأذى بالحسنى والخلق الحميد، لما  يترتب على ذلك من مكاسب دعوية في الدنيا وأجر وثواب في الآخرة، وقد كان  خُلق الصبر على أذى الناس من صفات النبي ﷺ اللازمة له مع المسلم وغير  المسلم، ما دام الأمر لا يتجاوز حدود الله تعالى وحرماته، يقول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: «المؤمن الذي يخالط الناس ويصبر على أذاهم أعظم أجرًا من المؤمن الذي لا يخالط الناس ولا يصبر على أذاهم«(1).

وإذا  كان مطلوبًا من المؤمن الصبر على أذى الناس، فالأولى أن يمتنع عن إيذاء  الآخرين، أو الإضرار بهم، وقد وردت أحاديث كثيرة في ذلك، لا سيما إيذاء  الجار الذي جعله النبي ﷺ مرتبطًا بمدى الإيمان قوة وضعفًا، في قوله: «من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يؤذ جاره«(2).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ

(1) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص570، رقم 2507) كتاب صفة القيامة، باب فضل المخالطة مع الصبر  على أذى الناس. وابن ماجه (ص582، رقم 4032) كتاب الفتن، باب الصبر على  البلاء.

(2) رواه البخاري، برقم 6018، ص1052.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(99)


*
آثار الصبر على النفس والسلوك (2-1)

وللصبر  آثار  كثيرة على الإنسان في نفسه وسلوكه وأخلاقه، كما أن له مكاسب أخروية   كتطهيره من أدران الذنوب وحصول النعيم عند الله تعالى والقرب منه يوم   القيامة، ومن أهم هذه الآثار ما يلي:

1-  إذا أحلّت  بالعبد شدة وضائقة وتلقاها بالصبر وعدم الجزع توجهت نفسه إلى  ربها ملتجئة  إليه لائذة به وعائذة، تطلب منه العون والمدد فيزداد قربًا من  الله عزّ  وجل. فيحس العبد بضعفه وقلة حيلته، ويستشعر عبوديته لربه جلّ وعلا   مستشعرًا قوله تعالى: {وَبَشِّرِ  الصَّابِرِينَ .  الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا  لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا  إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ . أُولَظ°ئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ  مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ  وَرَحْمَةٌ غ– وَأُولَظ°ئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ}(1)،   فينال راحة نفسية وثباتًا مع الرضى بما أصابه، ولا يحدث حوله قلقًا  وجزعًا  ربما آذى غيره ممن لهم صلة به، ويكون قدوة لغيره في مواجهة الشدائد  فيصلح  حال مجتمعه، لأن كثيرًا من الشرور التي تصيب المجتمع يأتي من جهة  الساخطين  على ما يصيبهم من شدة وبأس حيث تمتلئ نفوسهم حقدًا وحسدًا على كل  ما يحيط   بهم.

وهنا  همسة في  أذن كل مبتلى لأجل ألا يتحول بلاؤه مضاعفًا فيصبح مرضًا نفسيًا  مزمنًا،  فليعي ما قلنا سابقًا في معاملته نفسه بالصبر حتى يسدّ الباب على  الشيطان  فلا يلج إلى إليها  {فَاصْبِرْ غ– إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ}(2).

2-إن الصبر على الابتلاء يكشف حقيقة النفوس الصادقة من الكاذبة، يقول الله تعالى: {الم   . أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَن يُتْرَكُوا أَن يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا   يُفْتَنُونَ . وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ غ–   فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ}(3).

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه: «ومن يصبر يُصبره الله، وما أعطي أحد من عطاء خير وأوسع من الصبر«(4).

3-  سهولة مقاومة  العقبات، وتخطي الصعاب التي تعترض مسيرة المؤمن في الحياة،  لا سيما  العقبات التي تقف في طريقه الدعوي فإنها ذات وطأة قوية وشديدة على  نفس  المؤمن، ومن أجل ذلك كان عليه الصلاة والسلام إذا حزبه أمْرٌ أو خطْبٌ  من  أمور الدين أو الدنيا فزع إلى الصلاة وقال لبلال: «أقم الصلاة أرحنا بها«(5).

4-  الصبر يعوّد  المؤمن على مقاومة المعاصي والشهوات التي تلاحقه من كل جانب،  فلا يتسرع  ولا يستكين للمغريات التي يزيّنها الشيطان له من تسهيل السبل  والأسباب  الداعية لتلك المعاصي والمغريات، وهذا ما يزعج الشياطين ويدحرهم،  لا سيما  إذا امتزج هذا الصبر بالتوكل الخالص على الله تعالى، فإنه جلّ وعلا  حينها  يكفيه كيد أشرار الإنس والجن، وهذا ما أشار إليه عليه الصلاة  والسلام  بقوله: «إذا خرج الرجل من بيته فقال  بسم الله توكلت  على الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله قال يقال حينئذ هديت  وكفيت ووقيت  فتتنحى له الشياطين فيقول له شيطان آخر كيف لك برجل قد هدي  وكفي ووقي«(6).

5-الصبر  يسدل  على النفس الراحة والرضى والطمأنينة، حين يكون صاحب البلاء على يقين  أن ما  أصابه هو بأمر الله تعالى لحكمة هو يعلمها، وما يترتب على ذلك البلاء  من  فضل وأجر ومثوبة تحفظ له يوم القيامة، وهذا ما عبّر الله تعالى عنه  بقوله:  {وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ .  الَّذِينَ إِذَا  أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا  إِلَيْهِ  رَاجِعُونَ . أُولَظ°ئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ   وَرَحْمَةٌ غ– وَأُولَظ°ئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ}(7).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

(1) [البقرة: 155-157]

(2) [هود: 49]

(3) [العنكبوت: 1-3]

(4) أخرجه   البخاري (ص238، رقم 1469) كتاب الزكاة، باب الاستعفاف عن المسألة. ومسلم   (ص423، رقم 1053) كتاب الزكاة، باب فضل التعفف والصبر والقناعة.


(5) أخرجه أبو داود (ص702، رقم 4985) كتاب الأدب، باب في صلاة العتمة. وهو صحيح.

(6) سبق تخريجه.

(7) [البقرة: 155-157]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(100)


*
آثار الصبر على النفس والسلوك (2-2)




6-الصبر  يهذّب سلوك المؤمن وأخلاقه، فتسمو روح صاحبه ويصبح في العليين وهو في دار  الدنيا، فحينما يصوم مثلاً يقاوم شهوة الطعام والشراب والجنس، ويحفظ لسانه  عن أعراض الناس أو الخوض في محارم الله، فيترفع عن تلك الغرائز بنفس راضية  وطائعة لأمر الله تعالى وحكمه، وكذلك حين يقوم هذا المؤمن الصابر بأداء  فريضة الحج، فإنه يصبر على تعب الأسفار وخطورتها، ويصبر على فراق الأهل  والأولاد والديار، وإذا وصل المشاعر يضبط نفسه عن أذى الحجاج والجدل معهم  في غير هدف وغاية، بل إنه يتحمل الأذى منهم ويغفر لهم زلاتهم وأخطاءهم  نحوه، ويعينهم ويساعدهم إذا رأى منه حاجة، كل ذلك لينال رضى الله تعالى  الذي أمره بالصبر والتحمل عند أداء هذا المنسك العظيم، وهكذا حال المؤمن  الصابر في كل الميادين التعبدية والمعيشية، فيكون مثلاً يحتذى به في الخلق  والأدب والوقار.  

7-  الصبر يرفع من منزلة صاحبه ودرجته عند خالقه جلّ وعلا، ويكفّر عنه سيئاته  وذنوبه، فضلاً عن الجزاء الأوفى الذي ينتظره يوم القيامة، وقد أشار الله  تعالى إلى ذلك في مواطن كثيرة في كتابه العزيز، كقوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ}(1)والأجر يكون في الدنيا والآخرة.

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «مثل  المؤمن كمثل الخامة من الزرع، من حيث أتتها الريح كفأتها، فإذا اعتدلت  تكفأ بالبلاء، والفاجر كالأرزة صماء معتدلة حتى يقصمها الله إذا شاء«(2)

ويقول ﷺ: «من وعك ليلة فصبر ورضي بها عن الله؛ خرج من ذنوبه كهيئة يوم ولدته أمه»(3). وغيرها من الآيات والأحاديث التي تحمل المعنى نفسه.

8-الصبر  هو مفتاح النصر والظفر على الأعداء، وهو سلاح المؤمن في مسيرته الدعوية  وكذلك في ساحات الوغى عند لقاء الأعداء ومقارعتهم، ولن تنتصر أمة من غير  صبر ومصابرة، ولن تتمكن من خصومها والتفوق عليهم فكريًا وعسكريًا  واقتصاديًا ما لم تكن صابرة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِن قَبْلِكُم ۖ مَّسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ  وَالضَّرَّاءُ وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّىٰ يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَىٰ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ ۗ أَلَا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ  قَرِيبٌ}(4)ولعل  الصبر كان أحد الأسباب التي مكّنت المسلمين من نشر دينهم في شتى أصقاع  المعمورة وفتح بلادها شرقًا وغربًا، وهو تصديق قوله تعالى: {اسْتَعِينُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَاصْبِرُوا ۖ إِنَّ الْأَرْضَ لِلَّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاءُ  مِنْ عِبَادِهِ ۖ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ}(5).

وهناك  تأكيد من رب العالمين لعباده المؤمنين الصابرين والمخلصين، بأنه جل شأنه  ناصرهم ومؤيدهم بالملائكة عند مقارعة ومواجهة الكفر والشرك، حيث قال: {بَلَىٰ  ۚ إِن تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُم مِّن فَوْرِهِمْ هَٰذَا  يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُم بِخَمْسَةِ آلَافٍ مِّنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ  مُسَوِّمِينَ}(6).

ومن  الانتصار بالصبر أيضًا: الانتصار على وساوس الشيطان، حيث يجد المبتلى  الصابر آفاقًا رحبة في نفسه فيرى المستقبل أمامه أملاً وبياضًا لثقته وحسن  ظنه بالله تعالى، وبذلك ينحسر بلاؤه ومرضه فلا يزداد عليه ولا يتطور، بل  وينحسر حينها الشيطان وتُشلّ وساوسه وتُدحر، بعكس المبتلى الذي يكثر الشكوى  والجزع فلا يزيده ذلك إلا طولاً في مدة البلاء وزيادة فيه.

9- الصبر يُكسب صاحبه الخيرية التي أشار إليها رسول الله ﷺ في حديث هذا البحث «وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرًا له»، وبذلك يصبح الصابر من الخيِّرين ويصبح جزءًا من أمة الخير التي أشار إليه الله تعالى بقوله: {كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ}، وهذا مكسب عظيم ومنال كبير لا يتحقق ولا يحصل إلا للمؤمن الصابر لأمر الله تعالى.

10-الصبر يخفف من وطأة الكربات ويقرِّب الفرج بعدها، ويجعل بعد كل عسر يسرًا، تصديقًا لقوله ﷺ: «وأن النصر مع الصبر وأن الفرج مع الكرب«(7).

وكما قال الشاعر:

ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها                فرجــت وكنــت أظنهــا لا تفـرج

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ

(1) [الزمر: 10]

(2) أخرجه  البخاري (ص1003، رقم 5667) كتاب الطب، باب ما جاء في كفارة المرض. ومسلم  (ص1223، رقم 2810) كتاب صفات المنافقين، باب مثل المؤمن كالخامة من الزرع.

(3) أخرجه البخاري في الموضع السابق

(4) [البقرة: 264]

(5) [الأعراف: 128]


(6) [آل عمران: 125]

(7) أخرجه أحمد (2/307، رقم 2804). والحاكم في المسند (3/624). وهو حديث صحيح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(101)


*
مناقضات الصبر

ليس  كل إنسان يصبر على البلاء، وليس كل إنسان لديه قوة الصبر نفسها، فبعضهم  يجزع والآخر يصبر ولكن لا يثبت كثيرًا، والبعض الآخر يصبر ويصابر حتى  النهاية، كلٌّ حسب درجة إيمانه وإرادته، وحسب نوع البلاء لديه، وقد ذم الله  تعالى أولئك القوم الذين لا يملكون أدنى مستويات الإرادة فيجزعون لكل  مصيبة أو بلاء، ويريدون أن يعيشوا أبد العمر مرفهين ومنعمين من غير أن  يصيبهم ما يعكر صفو سعادتهم ورفاهيتهم، وهذه ليست من سنة الحياة، وقد ذمّ  الله تعالى هذا الصنف من البشر بقوله: {وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَن يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ عَلَىٰ حَرْفٍ ۖ فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ  اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ ۖ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ انقَلَبَ عَلَىٰ وَجْهِهِ  خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةَ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ}(1).

وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعًا . إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعًا . وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعًا}(2).

ومن المفيد الإشارة إلى بعض أنوا الجزع التي تناقض حقيقة الصبر وتخالفها، ومنها:

1-الشكوى  لغير الله والإكثار من التأفف من الحال والبلاء، والسب والشتم للمصيبة،  فعن جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله ﷺ دخل على أم السائب أو أم  المسيب فقال: «ما لكِ يا أم السائب، أو يا  أم المسيب تزفزفين؟ قالت: الحمّى لا بارك الله فيها، فقال: لا تسبي الحمّى  فإنها تذهب خطايا بني آدم كما يُذهب الكير خبث الحديد«(3).


وقال علي رضي الله عنه: من إجلال الله ومعرفة حقه أن لا تشكو وجعك، ولا تذكر مصيبتك(4).

وهناك فرق بين الشكوى من المرض والإخبار عن المرض، فقد قال النبي ﷺ في وجعه: «وارأساه»(5)، وقول سعد: يا رسول الله قد اشتد بي الوجع وأنا ذو مال، وقول عائشة: وارأساه.

2-التشاؤم  واليأس من رحمة الله تعالى، والركون إلى وساوس الشيطان وما يمليه عليه من  همزاته ونزغاته، لقول الله تعالى على لسان يعقوب عليه السلام: {وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ ۖ إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ}(6).

عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي ﷺ قال: «إن الله إذا أحب قومًا ابتلاهم فمن رضي فله الرضى ومن سخط فله السخط« (7).



3-النياحة ورفع الصوت وشق الجيوب ولطم الوجه وحلق الشعر، وأما أشبهها من أفعال الساخطين، لقول الرسول ﷺ: «ليس منا من ضرب الخدود وشق الجيوب ودعى بدعوى الجاهلية«(8).

وأما  البكاء فإنه جائز، لأنه رحمة، ما لم يكن سخطًا أو جزعًا، فعن أنس رضي الله  عنه قال: دخلنا على أبي سيف القَيْن، وكان ظئرًا لإبراهيم، فأخذه رسول  الله ﷺ فقبله وشمه، ثم دخلنا عليه بعد ذلك وإبراهيم يجود بنفسه، فجعلت عينا  رسول الله ﷺ تذرفان، فقال له عبدالرحمن بن عوف، وأنت يا رسول الله؟ فقال:  يا ابن عوف: إنها رحمة، ثم أتبعها بأخرى فقال ﷺ: «إن العين لتدمع والقلب يحزن، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا، وإنا لفراقك يا إبراهيم لمحزونون«(9).

ومن مناقضات الصبر أيضًا استمرار الحزن، والذهاب إلى المشعوذين والسحرة، والتداوي بالمحرم، والتكاسل عن الطاعات والواجبات. 

*     *     *

وأخيرًا:

فإن  خُلق الصبر الذي أمر الله تعالى التحلي به هو زاد المؤمن في هذه الحياة،  في سرّائه وضرّائه، وفي شؤونه الدينية والدنيوية، فهو السلاح الذي يقهر كيد  الشيطان فيجعله ضعيفًا، ويمنعه من نفثه وخبثه، ويجعل النفس هادئة مطمئنة  وراضية لأمر الله تعالى، وكذلك فإن الصبر هو الزاد الذي يتقوى به المريض  على مرضه، كما تقوّى به نبي الله أيوب عليه السلام إلى أن أزاح الله عنه  المرض، وهو مفتاح الفرج ومجلي الكربات، فبالصبر وحده تمكّن نبي الله يوسف  عليه السلام أن يتحمل ظلم الإخوة وظلمة الجب، وإغراء الشهوة، وغربة السجن،  إلى أن قلّده الله وسام الصبر فجعله أمينًا على خزائن مصر، كما أن الصبر هو  الخُلق الذي تحلى به رسول الله ﷺ وصحابته الكرام حين أوذوا في سبيل الله  وأُخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق، فجزاهم الله في الدنيا نصرًا وتمكينًا، وفي  الآخرة جنة ونعيمًا.

وهذا شأن المؤمن مع خُلق الصبر في كل أحواله وشؤونه، في حلّه وترحاله، في سرّائه وضرائه، إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ

(1) [الحج: 11]

(2) [المعارج: 19-21]

(3) أخرجه مسلم (ص1128، رقم 2575) كتاب البر والصلة، باب فضل عيادة المريض.

(4) مختصر منهاج القاصدين لابن قدامة، ص349.

(5) أخرجه البخاري (ص1243، رقم 7217) كتاب الأحكام، باب الاستخلاف.

(6) [ يوسف: 87]

(7) سبق تخريجه.

(8) أخرجه البخاري (ص207، رقم 1297) كتاب الجنائز، باب رثاء النبي ﷺ.


(9) أخرجه  البخاري (ص108، رقم 1303) كتاب الجنائز، باب إنا بك يا إبراهيم لمحزونون.  ومسلم (ص1023، رقم 2315) كتاب الفضائل، باب رحمة الصبيان والعيال.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(102)


*
النظر إلى المستقبل

عن أبي هُريرَةَ رضِيَ الله عنْهُ قال: قال رسول الله ﷺ: «لا عَدْوَى وَلاْ طِيَرَةَ وأُحِبُّ الفَأْلَ الصَّالِح»(1).

عنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ ﷺ قَال:َ «لا عَدْوَى وَلا طِيَرَةَ وَيُعْجِبُنِي الْفَأْلُ» قالوا: وَمَا الْفَأْل؟ُ قَالَ: «كَلِمةٌ طيِّبَةٌ»(2).

هذا  حديثان يمثلان منهجًا متميزًا في النظر إلى المستقبل، سواء في النظرة  الإيجابية أو النظرة السلبية، وكما هي في المصطلح الشرعي التفاؤل والتشاؤم،  وهما مما نتناوله تفصيلاً في هذا المبحث.

مفهوم التفاؤل والتشاؤم:

أولاً: التفــاؤل:

الفأل  ضد الطيرة، والجمع فؤول، قال ابن الأثير: يقال تفاءلت بكذا وتفألت، على  التخفيف والقلب، قال: وقد أولع الناس بترك همزه تخفيفاً. والفأل: أن يكون  الرجل مريضاً فيسمع آخر يقول: يا سالم، أو يكون طالب ضالة فيسمع آخر يقول:  يا واجد، فيقول تفاءلت بكذا، ويتوجه له في ظنه كما سمع أنه يبرأ من مرضه أو  يجد ضالته(3).

وبهذا يمكن تعريف التفاؤل: بأنه كل ما ينشط الإنسان ويريحه على شيء محمود من قول أو فعل مرئي أو مسموع.

مثل:   أن يكون الرجل مريضًا فيقول له آخر: يا سالم، أو يكون فقيرًا فيقول له  آخر: يا غني، أو أن يرى حديقة، أو يسمع خبرًا سارًّا، أو يرى رجلاً اسمه  محمد أو محمود وهو يعمل عملاً معينًا.

ثانيًا: التشاؤم:

الشأم  والشؤم ضد اليمن، ويقال: رجل مشؤوم على قومه، والجمع مشائيم. وقيل: شؤم  الدار ضيقها، وشؤم المرأة أن لا تلد، وشؤم الفرس أن لا ينزى عليها. ويقال:  شأم فلان على قومه أي أصابهم شؤم من قبله(4).

وبذلك  يمكن تعريف التشاؤم: بأنه ضد التفاؤل، وهو الاعتقاد بأن وجود شيء معين سبب  في وجود ضرر أو حزن أو هم، سواء أكان هذا الشيء مرئياً أم مسموعاً. كأن  يعزم على مشروع معين فيقول أحدهم: أنت خسران فيتوقف عن المضي قدماً نحو  هدفه، أو يريدُ السفر،  فيرى الجوَّ معكراً فيتراجعُ تشاؤماً منهُ بحلولِ  مصيبةٍ إذا أقدمَ على السفر وهكذا.

الزجر والطير والكهان كلهم           مضللون ودون الغيب أقفـال

ومثل  التشاؤم: التطير، نسبة إلى ما كان يفعله أهل الجاهلية من التطير ببعض  الطيور، كالبوم، وسواء كان ذلك بطير، أو حيوان، أو بعض الأيام، أو الشهور،  أو السنوات، أو الأحوال.

والتطير  مثله مثل التشاؤم، وأصله في الجاهلية: أن أحدهم إذا أراد أمرًا يأتي بطير  فيهيجه فإذا طار لليمين، استبشر وعزم، وإذا طار لجهة الشمال، تراجع عن  الفعل الذي كان يريده، كالسفر أو الزواج أو التجارة وغيرها. ولم ينحصر  التطير في الطيور وحدها، بل تعداها إلى بعض الأيام أو الشهور أو السنوات أو  الأحوال.

وقد نهى عليه الصلاة والسلام عن التطير بقوله: «لا عَدْوَى وَلا طِيَرَةَ».

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ

(1) أخرجه البخاري (ص1016، رقم 5756) كتاب المرضى، باب الفأل. ومسلم (ص987، رقم 2223) كتاب السلام، باب الطيرة والفأل.

(2) المرجع السابق.


(3) لسان العرب 10 / 167-168.

(4) لسان العرب ج 7 / ص 7.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(103)


*
الحكم الشرعي للتفاؤل والتشاؤم

تعددت  الأدلة الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة ومن أقوال أهل العلم حول وجوب التفاؤل في  الحياة ونبذ التشاؤم والطيرة وغيرها من ألوان اليأس على الإنسان، ومن تلك  الأدلة:

أولاً: من القرآن الكريم:

1-قوله تعالى على لسان يعقوب عليه السلام: {وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ ۖ إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ}(1).

2-قولـه جـل وعـلا: {قُلْ  يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا  مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا ۚ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ}(2).

3-قوله تبارك وتعالى عن قوم صالح: {قَالُوا اطَّيَّرْنَا بِكَ وَبِمَن مَّعَكَ ۚ قَالَ طَائِرُكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ ۖ بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ تُفْتَنُونَ}(3).

أي:  ما رأينا على وجهك ووجوه من اتبعك خيرًا. وذلك أنهم- لشقائهم – كان لا  يصيب أحداً منهم سوءٌ إلا قال: هذا من قبل صالح وأصحابه. فقال: {قَالَ طَائِرُكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ ۖ بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ تُفْتَنُونَ} أي: الله يجازيكم على ذلك، بل أنتم قوم تستدرجون فيما أنتم في الضلالة(4).


4-قوله جل ثناؤه عن قوم فرعون: {فَإِذَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ الْحَسَنَةُ قَالُوا لَنَا هَٰذِهِ ۖ وَإِن تُصِبْهُمْ  سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَىٰ وَمَن مَّعَهُ ۗ أَلَا إِنَّمَا  طَائِرُهُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ وَلَٰكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ}(5).

أي: إذا جاءهم الخصب والرزق قالوا: أن هذا ما نستحقه، وإذا أصابهم قحط وجدب بسبب موسى ومن معه، فيقول: {أَلَا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ}، أي مصائبهم عند الله(6).

ثانيًا: من السنة النبوية:

1-قوله ﷺ: «لا عدوى ولا طيرة ولا هامة ولا صفر«(7).

2-قوله ﷺ: «لا عَدْوَى وَلاْ طِيَرَةَ وأُحِبُّ الفَأْلَ الصَّالِح«(8).

3-قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «لا عَدْوَى وَلا طِيَرَةَ وَيُعْجِبُنِي الْفَأْلُ» قالوا: وَمَا الْفَأْل؟ُ قَالَ: «كَلِمةٌ طيِّبَةٌ«(9).

4-عن عروة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال: ذكرت الطيرة عند النبي ﷺ فقال: «أحسنها  الفأل ولا ترد مسلما فإذا رأى أحدكم ما يكره فليقل: اللهُمّ لاْ يأتِي  بالحَسَنَاتِ إلا أنْت ولا يَدْفَعُ السَيّئَاتِ إلا أنْت ولا حَوْلَ وَلاْ  قُوّةَ إلا بِكَ«(10).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

(1) [ يوسف: 87]

(2) [الزمر: 53]

(3) [النمل: 47]

(4) تفسير القرآن العظيم 3 / 455.

(5) [الأعراف: 134]

(6) تفسير القرآن العظيم 2 / 303 .


(7) أخرجه البخاري (ص1016، رقم 5757) كتاب الطب، باب الجذام. ومسلم (ص985، رقم 2220) كتاب السلام، باب لا عدوى ولا طيرة

(8) سبق تخريجه.

(9) أخرجه البخاري (ص1019، رقم 5776).

(10) أخرجه أبو داود (ص556، رقم 3919) كتاب الطب، باب لا عدوى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(104)


*
الحكم الشرعي للتفاؤل والتشاؤم (2)


ثالثًا: أقوال الصحابة:

1- قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: «الطيرة شرك، الطيرة شرك، الطيرة شرك، وما منا إلا. ولكن يذهبه الله بالتوكل»(1). أي: ما منا من أحد إلا ويصاب بهذا التطير.

2- قال  ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: «من ردته الطيرة عن حاجته فقد أشرك ! قالوا فما  كفارة ذلك؟؟ قال: أن تقولوا: اللهم لا خَيْرَ إلا خَيْرُكَ، ولا طير إلا  طيرك، ولا إله غيرك»(2).

خلاصة ذلك كله أن الطيرة منهي عنها، وأنها باب من أبواب الشرك فكأن المتطير جعل غير الله متحكماً.

رابعًا: أقوال أهل العلم:

1-قال  ابن القيم رحمه الله: « وسِرُّ هذا أن الطيرة إنما تتضمن الشرك بالله  تعالى، والخوف من غيره، وعدم التوكل عليه والثقة به، كان صاحبها غرضاً  لسهام الشر والبلاء، فيتسرّعُ نفوذها فيه لأنه لم يتدرَّع من التوحيد  والتوكل بجُنة واقيةٍ، وكل من خاف شيئاً غير الله سُلِّط عليه، كما أن من  أحب مع الله غيره عُذِّب به، ومن رجا مع الله غيره خُذِل من جهته. وهذه  أمورٌ تجربتها تكفي عن أدلَّتها»(3).

وقال  كذلك: «فأوضح ﷺ لأمته الأمر، وبيّن لهم فساد الطيرة؛ ليعلموا أن الله  سبحانه لم يجعل لهم عليها علامةً، ولا فيها دلالةً، ولا نصبها سبباً لما  يخافونه ويحذرونه، لتطمئن قلوبهم، ولتسكن نفوسهم إلى وحدانيته تعالى التي  أرسل بها رسله، وأنزل بها كتبه، وخلق لأجلها السموات والأرض، وعَمَر  الدارين الجنة والنار، فبسبب التوحيد ومن أجله جعل الجنة دار التوحيد  وموجباته وحقوقه، والنار دار الشرك ولوازمه وموجباته، فقطع ﷺ عَلَقَ الشرك  من قلوبهم لئلا يبقى فيها علقةٌ منها، ولا يتلبّسوا بعملٍ من أعمال أهله  البتة»(4).

2-قال  فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله: «الفأل ليس من الطيرة لكنه  شبيه بالطيرة من حيث الإقدام، فإنه يزيد الإنسان نشاطاً وإقداماً فيما  يتوجه إليه، فهو يشبه الطيرة من هذا الوجه، وإلا فبينهما فرق؛ لأن الطيرة  توجب تعلق الإنسان بالمتطيَّر به وضعف توكله على الله ورجوعه عما همّ به من  أجل ما رأى، لكن الفأل يزيده قوة وثباتاً ونشاطا، فالشبه بينهما هو  التأثير في كل منهما»(5).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ

(1) أخرجه  أبو داود (ص555، رقم 3310) كتاب الطب، باب في الطيرة. والترمذي (ص390، رقم  1614) كتاب السير، باب ما جاء في الطيرة. وابن ماجه (ص510، رقم 3538) كتاب  الطب، باب كان يعجبه الفأل. قال الترمذي: حديث صحيح.

(2) أخرجه أحمد (14/286، رقم 6748).

(3) مفتاح دار السعادة ج 3 / ص 340.

(4) مفتاح دار السعادة 3 / 281-282.

(5) القول المفيد 2 / 89 – 90.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(105)


*
صور من التفاؤل والتشاؤم

أولاً: صور من التفاؤل:

قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله -: «كانت العرب تتفاءل فيسمون اللديغ سليماً«

فكانوا  يسمون غالب، شجاع، وغلاب، ومهند، وحسام، تفاؤلا بالشجاعة. وسعيد، وسعد،  تفاؤلاً بالسعادة. وأسد، وليث، وأسامة، تفاؤلاً بالقوة. الأسماء هي قوالب  للمعاني، فالأسماء تؤثر بشكل كبير على المسميات، والمسميات تتأثر بالاسم من  حيث القبح والحسن، كما قيل:


وقلما أبصرت عيناك ذا لقب         إلا ومعناه إن فكرت في لقبه

وكان  ﷺ يستحب الاسم الحسن، وأمر إذا أَبْرَدُوا إليه بريدًا أن يكون حسن الاسم  حسن الوجه، وكان يأخذ المعاني من أسمائها في المنام واليقظة، كما رأى أنه  وأصحابه في دار عقبة من رافع، فأتوا برطب من رطب ابن طاب، فأوله بأن لهم  الرفعة في الدنيا والآخرة، والعاقبة في الآخرة، وأن الدين الذي قد اختاره  الله لهم قد أرطب وطاب(1).

وعن عكرمة أنه لما جاء سهيل بن عمرو، قال النبي ﷺ: «قد سهل لكم أمركم«(2).

وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يحب أن يسمع: يا نجيح، ويا راشد، إذا خرج لحاجته. 

وكذلك يكون التفاؤل في الأحوال، والأمكنة كالتفاؤل بالمدن وبعض المواقع المحددة كالحرمين الشريفين، وهكذا.

ثانيًا: صور من التشاؤم:

قال  ابن القيم رحمه الله: «إن طائرهم ها هنا هو السبب الذي يجيء فيه خيرهم  وشرهم، فهو عند الله وحده، وهو قدَره وقسمه، إن شاء رزقكم وعافاكم، وإن شاء  حرمكم وابتلاكم«(3).

ومن صور التشاؤم: 

- إطلاق  بعضهم لمن يتشاءمون منه اسم (جوناس)، وهذا في غاية القبح، لأنه أضاف إلى  وزر التشاؤم بالشخص التشاؤمَ بنبي من أنبياء الله تعالى وهو يونس بن متى  عليه السلام، لأن أصل كلمة (جوناس) هو (يونس)، والكفار يتشاءمون منه لأن  القرعة وقعت عليه لما كان في السفينة وأرادوا أن يلقوا بواحد منهم.

-      كما أن العرب كانت تتشاءم من الغراب لما يوحي به من الغربة لا سيما إذا كان أسود اللون، وكذلك الهامة وهي «البومة«.

-      ومن الشهور كانت تتشاءم من: صفر.

-      ومن الأيام: كيوم الأربعاء وليلة الأحد.

-      ومن الأشخاص: كالأعور والأحول.

ومن الأرقام: حيث كانت النصارى تتشاءم من الرقم (13) أما أهل البادية فكانوا يتشاءمون من الرقم(7).

ومن  صور التشاؤم: الذهاب إلى الكهنة والمنجمين والاستماع إلى دجلهم وكذبهم حول  ما يعاني منه بعض الناس من المشكلات، فيبشروهم ببعض الأحداث ويحذرونهم من  أخرى.

ومن  التشاؤم: تفسير ما يصدر من الإنسان من أحاسيس أو حركات غير إرادية، مثل  رفيف العين: حيث يعدّونها رجوع المسافر، وطنين الأذن: يأولونها بوجود أحد  يغتاب هذا الشخص ويطعن فيه.   

ومن التشاؤم: قراءة الأبراج في الجرائد والمجلات حسب الاسم وتاريخ الميلاد، والتصديق بما فيها من بشائر أو محاذير.

ومن  التشاؤم أيضًا: اللجوء إلى بعض القنوات الفضائية التي تروج للسحر والشعوذة  وتصديق ما يبث فيها من الدجل والكذب وبناء الأحكام على ذلك.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ



(1) زاد المعاد 2 / 336-337.



(2) أخرجه البخاري (ص448، رقم 2732-2732) كتاب الشروط، باب الشروط في الجهاد.



(3) مفتاح دار السعادة (2/233).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(106)

*

أسباب ظهور التشاؤم عند الإنسان

يمكن  الإشارة إلى أهم الأسباب والعوامل التي تضع الإنسان في أسر التشاؤم وتفرض  عليه واقعًا مريرًا من الإحباط واليأس والقلق في الحياة، ومن هذه الأسباب:

1-ضعف  اليقين بالله تعالى وفق التصور الإسلامي الصحيح على أنه الخالق والمدبر في  هذا الكون، فما تهب من نسمة ولا تسقط من ورقة ولا يتحرك كائن إلا بعلمه  وإرادته.

2-غياب حقيقة التوكل على الله في واقع الناس وعدم التفاعل معها بصورة عملية. 

3-ضعف الإيمان بقضاء الله تعالى وقدره الذي هو ركن من أركان الإيمان.

4-نسيان نعم الله سبحانه وتعالى، في نفسه وأهله وماله، أو جحودها في كثير من الأحيان.

5-الجهل بالدين وأحكامه وضعف العقل وقلة البصيرة.

6-الجبن والخوف من الآخرين ومن الظروف التي يمر بها الإنسان.

7-قلة ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى والبعد عن كتابه العزيز وتدبر آياته.

8-سوء الظن بالله جل وعلا وفتور العلاقة بين العبد وخالقه.
 9-سوء الظن بالآخرين والنظر إلى ما بأيديهم من نِعَم ونجاحات

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(107)


*
معينات صناعة التفاؤل

يمكن الاستعانة ببعض الوسائل القولية والفعلية لإيجاد التفاؤل والأمل في النفس، ومن أهم هذه الوسائل:

1-  النية الصادقة والخالصة لله تعالى، وأن ما تسعى إليه من وضع مشاريع أو خطط  للوصول إلى أهداف سامية وغايات نبيلة إنما هي من أجل رضى الله تعالى  وامتثالاً لأمره في العمل الصالح، حتى تتحقق المصلحة الكبرى للمجتمع  والأمة، وأما ما يتبع ذلك من ثمرات مادية فإنما هي جزء من الجزاء الدنيوي،  فضلاً عن الثواب الجزيل في الآخرة.

2-  تجنّب الحسد والنظر إلى ما عند الآخرين، بل شارِك السعيد في سعادته على ما  هو فيه، وآسي المبتلى على مصيبته وشاركه فيها، وبارك للناجح في تفوقه  ونجاحه، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَلَا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ}(1).

3-  حسن الظن بالناس، وعدم محاسبة نواياهم، وعدم مصادرة آرائهم إذا خالفوك ضمن  الضوابط الشرعية والعلمية، حتى يستفيد الجميع من وجهات النظر المختلفة،  لأن كثرة الآراء والمقترحات تثري الموضوع المطروح أو الحدث النازل بإمكانية  الوصول إلى نتيجة إيجابية ترضي جميع الأطراف ويعم الخير في كل الميادين،  وبذلك يظهر التفاؤل الجماعي لدى جميع أبناء المجتمع. أما الأحادية في الطرح  وإقصاء المخالف وعدم احتوائه فإنه من أسباب التمزق والنزاع وبالتالي ظهور  النظرة السوداء إلى الواقع وإلى الأشياء في الخارج.

4-  الاهتمام بالمظهر والجسم من حيث اللبس والأناقة والنظافة، حتى لا يرى فيك  الناس تشاؤمًا وتكاسلاً وحبوطًا، فالهيئة الحسنة والأناقة تدفع الإنسان نحو  التفاؤل والأمل كما تبث هذه الروح في نفوس الآخرين أيضًا.

5-  استقبال الناس والسلام عليهم والاستماع إلى أحاديثهم بأريحية وابتسامة،  ومناقشتهم بأحسن الحديث وأطيب الكلمات، لأن القلوب جبلت على قبول ذلك ولفظ  ضدها من العبوسة والضيق على الوجه والغلظة والقساوة في الكلام.

وكما قال الشاعر:

قلتُ ابتسم يكفي التجهّم في السّما *** لن يرجعَ الأسفُ الصِّبا المتصرِّما

قال: السماءُ كئيبة وتجهّما *** قال: الصِّبا ولّى فقلت له ابتسم

6-  مرافقة المتفائلين والناجحين في الحياة، والابتعاد عن رفقة الفاشلين  والمتشائمين في الحياة، لأن المحيط الخارجي له دور كبير على حال النفس  سلبًا أو إيجابًا، ومرافقة المتفائلين والاختلاط بهم والتنافس المحمود معهم  يدفع بالطرفين نحو النجاح والنظر إلى الحياة بمنظار مليء بالأمل والخير  والسعادة، وقد أرشد عليه الصلاة والسلام الأمة إلى هذا المَعْلم المهم حين  قال: «المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل«(2).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ

(1) [النساء: 32]

(2) أخرجه  أبو داود (ص683، رقم 4833) كتاب الأدب، باب من يؤمر أن يجالس. والترمذي  (ص542، رقم 2378) كتاب الزهد، باب الرجل على دين خليله. وأحمد (2/334، رقم  8398). قال الترمذي: حسن غريب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(108)


*
آثار التفاؤل

للتفاؤل  آثار عظيمة وكبيرة على حياة الإنسان من جوانبها المختلفة، النفسية  والاجتماعية والعلمية والاقتصادية وغيرها، ويمكن الإشارة إلى بعض هذه  الآثار بما يلي:

1- التفاؤل يعطي الإنسان راحة نفسية دائمة وشعورًا بالاستقرار يجعله يتحرك في الحياة بخطوات مدروسة وناجحة.

2-  يعطي التفاؤل للإنسان الثقة بالنفس كما يمنحه الهمة العالية ويفتح أمامه  آفاقًا واسعة، وبالتالي تكون سبل النجاح أمامه مذللة وميسرة.

3- التفاؤل يمنح الإنسان صحة وعافية في الجسم والبدن كما تقول الدراسات، ويمكن بعدها أن يقوم بأي عمل دون خوف من كمّه ونوعه.

4- الإنسان المتفائل يكون أقدر من غيره على تحمل المسؤوليات المختلفة، في الإدارة وتنفيذ المشروعات، والقيادة والسياسة وغيرها. 

5-  التفاؤل يصنع في الإنسان روح الشجاعة والإقدام، فلا يفكر في النتائج  السلبية بقدر ما يفكر في الجانب الإيجابي، فإذا نجح شكر الله وأثنى عليه،  وإذا أخفق صبر على ذلك وأعاد الكرّة ثانية وثالثة أو تَحَرَّكَ في مسارات  أخرى لتحقيق هدفه المنشود.

6- التفاؤل يمنح صاحبه الإتقان في العمل، وبالتالي جودة عالية في الإنتاج مع زيادة في الكمية وبأقل الأثمان والخسائر.

7-  التفاؤل يمنح صاحبه العفو والصفح ويمنعه من الثأر والانتقام، وهذا يعني  أنه يصنع في الإنسان بُعدًا في النظر وإشراقة للمستقبل، حيث لا ينظر  المتفائل إلى القريب العاجل وإنما إلى البعيد الآجل، وقد أعطى رسول الله  عليه الصلاة والسلام العالمين درسًا في هذا الجانب، فعن عروة أن عائشة رضي  الله عنها زوج النبي ﷺ حدثته أنها قالت للنبي ﷺ: هل أتى عليك يوم كان أشد  من يوم أحد؟ قال: لقد لقيت من قومك ما لقيت، وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم  العقبة، إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال فلم يجبني إلى ما  أردت، فانطلقت وأنا مهموم على وجهي فلم أستفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب، فرفعت  رأسي فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني فنظرت فإذا فيها جبريل فناداني فقال: إن  الله قد سمع قول قومك لك، وما ردوا عليك، وقد بعث إليك ملك الجبال لتأمره  بما شئت فيهم، فناداني ملك الجبال فسلَّم عليّ ثم قال: يا محمد! فقال: ذلك  فيما شئت إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم الأخشبين فقال النبي ﷺ: «بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده لا يشرك به شيئا«(1).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

(1) أخرجه  البخاري (ص539، رقم 3231) كتاب بدء الخلق، باب إذا قال أحدكم آمين  والملائكة في السماء فوافقت إحداهما الأخرى. ومسلم (ص800، رقم 1395) كتاب  الجهاد، باب ما لقي النبي ﷺ من أذى المشركين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(109)


*
آثار التشاؤم

كما  أن للتفاؤل آثارًا إيجابية في حياة الإنسان بجوانبها المختلفة، فإن  للتشاؤم آثارًا عكسية وسلبية على تلك الجوانب، ومن أهم هذه الآثار:

1-  التشاؤم طريق يقود إلى الشرك بالله تعالى، ولا شك أنه من أعظم الأضرار  والآثار، لأنه يدفع صاحبه إلى اتباع المسالك المحظورة مثل اللجوء إلى  السحرة والمشعوذين والدجالين لإخراجه من الحال التي هو فيها، وبالتالي  تنفيذ ما يؤمر به من هؤلاء من الكفر والشرك وارتكاب الكبائر الأخرى.

2-  التشاؤم يجعل من صاحبه أسيرًا للوساوس الشيطانية، حتى يصاب بالهوس، حيث  يفسر كل شيء تفسيرًا سلبيًا فلا يرى شيئًا إلا بمنظار أسود، يقول ابن القيم  رحمه الله:»واعلم  أن من كان مُعتنياً بها قائلاً بها ـ يعني الطيرة ـ كانت إليه أسرعَ من  السّيل إلى منحدره، وتفتَّحت له أبواب الوساوس فيما يسمعه ويراه ويُعطاه،  ويفتح له الشيطان فيها من المناسبات البعيدة والقريبة في اللفظ والمعنى ما  يفسد عليه دينه وينكّد عليه عيشه؛ فإذا سمع سفرجلاً، أو أُهدي إليه تطيّر  به، وقال: سفرٌ وجلاءٌ، وإذا رأى ياسميناً أو سمع اسمه تطيّر به، وقال:  يأسٌ ومينٌ، وإذا رأى سوسنة أو سمعها، قال: سوءٌ يبقى سنةً، وإذا خرج من  داره فاستقبله أعور أو أشل أو أعمى أو صاحب آفةٍ تطيّر به وتشاءم بيومه«(1).

3-  التشاؤم: سبب في ضعف البصيرة وفساد الرأي، يقول الماوردي رحمه الله: «اعلم  أنه ليس شيء أضر بالرأي ولا أفسد للتدبير من اعتقاد الطيرة، ومن ظن أن  خُوار بقرة أو نعيب غراب يرد قضاء أو يدفع مقدوراً فقد جهل«(2).

4-  يرى المتشائم أن جميع أسباب الشقاء انعقدت فيه، وأنه المبتلى الوحيد على  ظهر الأرض، وأن جميع من حوله من الناس يعيشون في سعادة دائمة من غير حزن  ولا هم ولا نصب، فيتناسى أن الناس جميعًا يبتلون بالمصائب والمتاعب وأفضلهم  من يتجاوزها بتفاؤل وتوكل على الله تعالى، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ فِي كَبَدٍ}(3).

5-  التشاؤم يقضي على معاني المحبة والإخاء بين أبناء المجتمع ويزرع مكانها  الشك والتنافر، وذلك من نظرته السوداء إليهم والتباكي لحاله والحسد على  حالهم.

6-التشاؤم  يساعد على ضعف البدن وإهماله لأن صاحبه يشغل جلّ وقته في التفكير بالأوهام  والخيالات، فلا نفس له في الأكل أو الشراب أو الترويح أو الرياضة، فضلاً  عن معالي الأمور والتفكير فيها.

7-التشاؤم يجعل صاحبه دائمًا في آخر الركب، ويوقفه عن المضي نحو البناء والتنمية والإنتاج.

8-التشاؤم يرمي صاحبه نحو الانطوائية والعزلة ومفارقة الأهل والأقارب والمجتمع الذين ينتمي إليه.

9-التشاؤم  يدفع المتشائم أحيانًا إلى كبائر الإثم من تعاطي المخدرات وتناول المسكرات  للخروج من الحالة التي يعانيها، وبل إنه يؤدي أحيانًا إلى الانتحار كحلٍّ  نهائي لمشكلته، الأمر الملاحظ في كثير من المجتمعات التي لا تدين بالإسلام.

10-التشاؤم يقلّب المفاهيم والتصورات عند صاحبه، حيث يرى الأبيض أسودًا، والنور ظلمة، والحسن قبحًا، والصديق عدوًا، وهكذا.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

(1) مفتاح دار السعادة ج 3/ 272.

(2) أدب الدنيا والدين ص 376.


(3) [ البلد: 4]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(110)


*
*علاج التشاؤم*

تبيّن  لنا من خلال ما سبق أن التشاؤم مرض نفسي ناجم عن مجموعة عوامل تؤول جميعها  إلى خلل في علاقة الإنسان بربه وانقطاع وغفلة عن موارد القوة التي تعين  المتشائم على الخروج من أزمته، ومن أهم العلاجات التي تعيد المتشائم إلى  حالته الطبيعية بل تجعله دائم التفاؤل ما يلي:

1-تقوى  الله تعالى في السر والعلن، وذلك بامتثال أوامره والانتهاء عن نواهيه، حتى  تنفرح الأزمات وتذلل الصعاب ويجعل الله بعد كل ضيق فرجًا ومخرجًا، يقول  تبارك وتعالى: {وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا}(1)، ويقول: {وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا}(2)
2-الإيمان  بقدر الله تعالى خيره وشره، وعدم التضجر والتملل من أمر الله، فما يدري  الإنسان مكامن الخير والشر، فربما يرى الشر في شيء وهو خير له وربما يرى  الخير في آخر ويكون الشر بعينه، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَعَسَىٰ  أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ ۖ وَعَسَىٰ أَن تُحِبُّوا  شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَا  تَعْلَمُونَ}(3)
وصدق الشاعر حين قال:
ولا تبيتنّ إلا خالي البال *** يبدِّل الله من حال إلى حال
دع المقادير تجري في أعنتها *** ما بين غمضة عين وانتباهتها
3-كثرة  ذكر الله تعالى وحمده واسترجاعه والثناء عليه، خاصة حين يوسوس الشيطان  للإنسان بأسباب التشاؤم واليأس، بل إن ذكر الله تعالى يحوّل اضطراب النفس  وقلقه إلى روضة من الأمان والسكينة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {أَلَا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ}(4) فإن  الله تعالى يتولى عباده ويحميهم من نزغات الشياطين وهمزاتهم إذا لجأوا  إليه، ولن يجعل للشياطين عليهم سبيلا، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ}(5)، ويقول: {وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ ۖ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ}(6)
4-الصبر  والاحتساب أمام المشقات المختلفة التي يتعرض لها الإنسان في رحلة الحياة،  والتي تُعدّ بمثابة محطات اختبارية لتكوين شخصية الإنسان الناجح وصناعة  التفاؤل عنده، وهو زاد المؤمنين وسلاح الناجحين والمتفوقين، لما يترتب عليه  من خير في الدنيا وفلاح ونجاة في الآخرة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُم  بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ  وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ ۗ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ . الَّذِينَ إِذَا  أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ  رَاجِعُونَ}(7)
5-الثقة  بالله سبحانه وتعالى وحسن الظن به، وأنه الرحمن الرحيم بعباده، كل ذلك  يصنع التفاؤل عند الإنسان ويحرره من أغلال التشاؤم والنظرة السوداء إلى  المحيط الخارجي، والله تعالى عند حسن ظن عبده به، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام:  «يقول الله عز وجل: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي  وأنا معه حين يذكرني، فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملإ،  ذكرته في ملإ هم خير منهم، وإن تقرب مني شبرًا تقربت إليه ذراعًا وإن  تقرَّبَ إلي ذراعًا تقرّبت منه باعًا، وإن أتاني يمشي، أتيته هرولة«(8).
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
(1) [الطلاق: 2]
(2) [الطلاق: 4]
(3) [البقرة: 216]
(4) [الرعد: 28]
(5) [الحجر: 42]
(6) [فصلت: 36]
(7) [البقرة: 155-156]
(8) أخرجه البخاري (ص1273، رقم 7405) كتاب التوحيد، باب قوله تعالى: {وَيُحَذركم اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ} ومسلم (ص1166، رقم 575) كتاب الذكر والدعاء، باب الحث على ذكر الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(111)


*
علاج التشاؤم (2-2)


6-الاستخارة والاستشارة قبل الشروع في أي أمر، وكما قيل: ما خاب من استخار، ولا ندم من استشار. 

عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال كان رسول الله ﷺ يعلمنا الاستخارة في الأمور كلها كما يعلمنا السورة من القرآن يقول: «إذا  هم أحدكم بالأمر فليركع ركعتين من غير الفريضة ثم ليقل: اللهم إني أستخيرك  بعلمك وأستقدرك بقدرتك وأسألك من فضلك العظيم فإنك تقدر ولا أقدر وتعلم  ولا أعلم وأنت علام الغيوب, اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر خير لي في ديني  ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري أو قال عاجل أمري وآجله فاقدره لي ويسره لي ثم بارك لي  فيه وإن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر شر لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري أو قال  في عاجل أمري وآجله فاصرفه عني واصرفني عنه واقدر لي الخير حيث كان ثم  أرضني قال ويسمي حاجته«(1).

قال  ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: «وإنما يسن له استخارة الخالق، واستشارة  المخلوق، والاستدلال بالأدلة الشرعية التي تبيّن ما يحبه الله ويرضاه، وما  يكره وينهى عنه« (2).

7-التوكل  على الله في جميع الشؤون والأحوال، لأن التوكل الحقيقي يصنع التفاؤل عن  صاحبه ويجعله يتطلع دائمًا إلى الأفضل ويسعى لذلك دون كلل أو ملل، بل إن  التوكل على الله تعالى يفرج عن الإنسان الهموم ويخفف عنه الأثقال، لأنه  يستند إلى خالق الكون ومدبره، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ}(3). 

ولمعرفة حقيقة التوكل على واقع النفس حين يحاصرها العنت والمشقة، تأمل قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن قوله تعالى: {حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ}(4): قالها إبراهيم عليه السلام حين ألقي في النار، وقالها محمد ﷺ حين قالوا {إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ}(5)(6).

8-قراءة القرآن والاستماع إليه: كما أمر الله تعالى نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام بقوله: {وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلًا}(7).  لما في ذلك من تفريج للهموم والغموم وإعطاء القوة والنشاط لصاحبه، لا سيما  إذا اقترن ذلك بتدبر آيات القرآن والتفكر فيها والتفاعل معها، يقول تبارك  وتعالى:{إِنَّمَا أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ  رَبَّ هَٰذِهِ الْبَلْدَةِ الَّذِي حَرَّمَهَا وَلَهُ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ ۖ  وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ . وَأَنْ أَتْلُوَ الْقُرْآنَ  ۖ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَىٰ فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ ۖ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَقُلْ  إِنَّمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُنذِرِينَ}(8). وقد جاءت آيات كثيرة في شأن الحث على تلاوة كتاب الله والإمعان في آياته وتدبر في معانيها وحقائقها.

كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من قرأ حرفًا من كتاب الله تعالى فله به حسنة، والحسنة بعشر أمثالها، لا أقول آلم حرف ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف»(9). وقال ﷺ: «اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه»(10).

ثم  إن تلاوة القرآن الكريم وتدبره – بالإضافة إلى فضل ذلك – يعين المسلم على  صناعة التفاؤل من خلال ما يقرأ من قصص الأنبياء وأحوالهم مع أقوامهم وكذا  ما أمر به نبي الله محمد ﷺ.

9-الدعاء:  الذي هو لبّ العبادة والعرى التي توصل الإنسان بربه، حيث يبث من خلاله  شكواه ونجواه، ويطلب منه العافية والمعافاة، بشرط أن يكون هذا الدعاء  مشروعًا وليس محرمًا، فعن عبد الله بن عمرو قال قال رسول الله ﷺ: «من ردته الطيرة من حاجة فقد أشرك»، قالوا يا رسول الله ما كفارة ذلك؟ قال: «أن يقول أحدهم: اللهم لا خير إلا خيرك ولا طير إلا طيرك ولا إله غيرك»(11).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

(1) أخرجه البخاري (ص186، رقم 1162) كتاب التهجد، باب ما جاء في التطوع مثنى مثنى.

(2) مجموع الفتاوى 68/ 23.

(3) [الطلاق: 3]

(4) [آل عمران:173]

(5) [آل عمران:173]

(6) أخرجه البخاري (ص777، رقم 4563) كتاب التفسير، باب إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم.

(7) [المزمل: 4]

(8) [النمل: 91-92]

(9) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص655، رقم 2910) كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب ما جاء فيمن قرأ القرآن  ما له من الأجر. والحاكم في المستدرك (1/555، رقم 540). قال الترمذي  والحاكم: صحيح.

(10)أخرجه مسلم (ص325، رقم 1874) كتاب صلاة ا لمسافرين، باب فضل قراءة القرآن.

(11) أخرجه  مالك في الموطأ (2/934، رقم 1672) كتاب صفة صلاة النبي، باب جامع ما جاء  في الطعام والشراب. وأحمد (2/220، رقم 7045). وهو حديث حسن.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(112)


*
التفاؤل والعمل

ولعلنا  نعرج قبل النهاية إلى بيان أن التفاؤل ليس نظرة سلبية مقعدة عن العمل، بل  يكون مع العمل والجدّ فيه ومتابعته وعدم التقصير فيه، فالرسول ﷺ – في جميع  ما أصابه – لم يتوقف عن العمل لحظة من اللحظات فيما كلفه الله تعالى به، بل  عمل وواصل العمل، وجدّ واجتهد حتى نصره الله تعالى، ولذا فعلى المسلم ألا  يقعد ويتكاسل، ويرقد ويقول بعد ذلك أنني متفائل، فالحيوانات تعمل، وتحصل  على النتيجة، فالطير تغدو خماصًا – يعني جياعًا – وتروح بطانًا كما أخبر  النبي ﷺ، فالإنسان أولى.

ومن هنا فالمتفائل الحق هو العامل بحق:

فالطالب عليه المذاكرة، ومن ثم يتفاءل بالنجاح.

والتاجر يبيع ويشتري، ومن ثم يتفاءل بالمربح.

والمريض يتداوى ويتوكل على الله، ومن ثمّ يأمل الشفاء.

والمصاب يتوكل على الله ويسترجع ولا يتسخط، ومن ثمّ تنزل عليه السكينة.

والوالد يعمل بأسباب التربية، ويأمل صلاح ذريته.

والمسؤول يعمل بأسباب نجاح عمله، ويأمل بالوصول إلى نتائجه المرجوة، وهكذا.

*     *     *

وأخيرًا:

فإن  التفاؤل محبوب ومطلوب، والتشاؤم مذموم وممنوع، ولكل منهما آثاره على حياة  صاحبه، فلا فشل ولا خيبة ولا خسران مع التفاؤل، ولا نجاح ولا تفوق ولا نجاة  مع التشاؤم واليأس، وكلما اقترب الإنسان من ربّه وقدّم بين يديه الأعمال  الصالحة من قراءة للقرآن وذكر ودعاء وإنفاق في سبيل الله وقضاء حوائج الناس  والسهر على مصالح المسلمين كلما زاده الله تعالى تفاؤلاً ونجاحًا وأغدق  عليه من النعم ما لا يُحصى، وكلما ابتعد الإنسان عن ربّه، وغفل عن ذكره،  وأهمل فرائضه، كلما تمكّن الشيطان من نفسه وجعلها أسيرة لهمزاته ووساوسه،  فيصيبه التشاؤم واليأس من رحمة الله تعالى، فلا يرى الدنيا بالمنظار  الحقيقي حيث الرياض والرياحين في أرجائها، والحب والخير يسود بين أبنائها،  ورحمة الله تعالى قريبة منها في وقت وآن، وإنما يرى هذه الدنيا عكس ذلك،  مصائب ومآس، وحقد وكراهية، وشتات وتمزق، وفوق كل ذلك عذاب من الله محدق بهم  في كل لحظة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(113)

*

الرضا بالقضاء

روى الإمام أبو داود رحمه الله في سننه قال:

حَدَّثَنَا  جَعْفَرُ بْنُ مُسَافِرٍ الْهُذَلِيُّ حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ حَسَّانَ  حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ رَبَاحٍ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ أَبِي عَبْلَةَ  عَنْ أَبِي حَفْصَةَ قَالَ قَالَ عُبَادَةُ بْنُ الصَّامِتِ لابنه يَا  بُنَيَّ إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَجِدَ طَعْمَ حَقِيقَةِ الْإِيمَانِ حَتَّى تَعْلَمَ  أَنَّ مَا أَصَابَكَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُخْطِئَكَ وَمَا أَخْطَأَكَ لَمْ  يَكُنْ لِيُصِيبَك،َ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله ﷺ يَقُولُ: «إِنَّ  أَوَّلَ مَا خَلَقَ الله الْقَلَمَ فَقَالَ لَهُ: اكْتُبْ قَالَ رَبِّ  وَمَاذَا أَكْتُب؟ُ قَال:َ اكْتُبْ مَقَادِيرَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تَقُومَ  السَّاعَةُ». يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله ﷺ يَقُولُ: «مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى غَيْرِ هَذَا فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي»(1).

قضاء  الله وقدره نافذ في هذه الحياة، وقد قدّرت الأشياء وحصولها قبل خلق  السموات والأرض، والإيمان بذلك والرضى به والعمل وفق هذا الإيمان من أركان  الإيمان، وأصول السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، ونبدأ بالتعريفات.

مفهوم القضاء والقدر:

القضاء في اللغة: 

قضى:  قَضْيًا، وقضاءً، وقضيَّةً: حكم وفصل. ويقال قضى بين الخصمين، وقضى عليه، وقضى له، وقضى بكذا(2).

هذا وقد جاء (قضى) ومشتقاتها في اللغة بمعان أخرى، كما في الآيات القرآنية الآتية:

1-بمعنى الأمر: في قوله تعالى: {وَقَضَىٰ رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا}(3).

2-بمعنى الأداء: في قوله تعالى: {فَإِذَا  قَضَيْتُم مَّنَاسِكَكُمْ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ آبَاءَكُمْ  أَوْ أَشَدَّ ذِكْرًا ۗ فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ}(4).

3-بمعنى الموت: في قوله تعالى: {فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ}(5).

وبذلك  يمكن تحديد مفهوم القضاء في اللغة: بأنه إحكام الشيء وإتمام الأمر، وهذا  هو أصل معنى القضاء، وإليه ترجع جميع معاني القضاء الواردة في اللغة(6).


القَدَرُ في اللغة:

قدر: «القاف والدال والراء أصل صحيح يدل على مبلغ الشيء وكنهه ونهايته وهو بتسكين الدال وفتحها مع فتح القاف«(7).

وقد ورد في القرآن الكريم معنى القدر أو مشتقاته، فقد جاء بمعنى التضييق كما في قوله تعالى: {وَأَمَّا إِذَا مَا ابْتَلَاهُ فَقَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقَهُ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي أَهَانَنِ}(8).

وجاء بمعنى الطاقة كما في قوله تعالى: {عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ۖ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ}(9).

كما يأتي بمعنى التقدير والقياس كما جاء في قول النبي ﷺ في رؤية الهلال: «فإن غُمّ عليكم فاقدروا له«(10).

فهناك توافق وتقارب بين معنى القضاء والقدر في اللغة. 

القضاء والقدر في الشرع:

أما  في الاصطلاح فإن القضاء والقدر هو: «تقدير الله الأشياء في القدم، وعلمه  أنها ستقع في أوقات معلومة عنده، وعلى صفات مخصوصة، وكتابته لذلك ومشيئته  له، ووقوعها على حسب ما قدرها وخلقه لها«(11).

منزلته من الدين:

هو ركن من أركان الإيمان حيث لا يكتمل الإيمان إلا به لقول النبي ﷺ في حديث جبريل عليه السلام حين سئل عن الإيمان: «الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وتؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره«(12).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ

(1) أخرجه  أبو داود (ص664، رقم 4700) كتاب السنة، باب في القدر. والبيهقي في سننه  الكبرى (10/104، رقم 214) كتاب الشهادات، باب شهادة أهل الأهواء. والطبراني  في مسند الشاميين (1/58، رقم 59). حديث صحيح.

(2) المعجم الوسيط، مادة (قضى)، ص742.

(3) [الإسراء: 23]

(4) [البقرة: 200]

(5) [القصص: 15]

(6) مفردات ألفاظ القرآن للراغب الأصفهاني ص422.

(7) الصحاح للجوهري 2/ 786، معجم مقاييس اللغة 5/ 62.

(8) [الفجر: 16]

(9) [البقرة: 236]

(10) أخرجه  البخاري (ص306، رقم 1906) كتاب الصوم، باب قول النبي ﷺ: إذا رأيتم الهلال.  ومسلم (ص439، رقم 1080) كتاب الصيام، باب وجوب صوم رمضان برؤية الهلال.


(11) العقيدة الواسطية لابن تيمية 21.

(12) أخرجه مسلم (ص24-2، رقم 93) كتاب الإيمان، باب الإيمان بالإسلام والإحسان.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(114)


*
مراتب القدر

أولاً: العلم: 

وهو الإيمان بأن الله تعالى يعلم بالأشياء قبل نشوئها وخلقها، ويعلم حالتها الحاضرة وما تؤول إليه في المستقبل، لقوله تعالى: {وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَن رَّبِّكَ مِن مِّثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ}(1)، وقوله تعالى: {وَعِندَهُ  مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ ۚ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ۚ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِن وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا يَعْلَمُهَا  وَلَا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ وَلَا رَطْبٍ وَلَا يَابِسٍ إِلَّا  فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ}(2).

ومن  أنكر هذه المرتبة من العلم فهو كافر لأنه بذلك يطعن في كمال الله تعالى،  لأن غياب أي شيء عن علمه جل شأنه يعني الجهل بذلك الشيء وسبحان الله عن ذلك  علوًا كبيرًا، يقول تبارك وتعالى على لسان موسى عليه السلام حين سأله: {قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَىٰ . قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ ۖ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى}(3).

ثانيًا: الكتابة:

هي  الإيمان بأن الله تعالى كتب ما علمه بعلمه القديم في اللوح المحفوظ، يقول  عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إن أول ما خلق الله القلم فقال له اكتب فجرى بما هو  كائن إلى الأبد«(4).

ويقول الله تبارك وتعالى في تأكيد هذه الحقيقة: {مَا  أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ إِلَّا فِي  كِتَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن نَّبْرَأَهَا ۚ إِنَّ ذَٰلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  يَسِيرٌ}(5).

ثالثًا: المشيئة:

هي الإيمان بأن كل ما في الكون يجري بمشيئة الله وإرادته لقوله تعالى: {وَمَا تَشَاءُونَ إِلَّا أَن يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا}(6). وقوله تعالى: {وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ لَجَعَلَ النَّاسَ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً ۖ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ}(7).

رابعًا: الخلق والإيجاد:

هو  الإيمان بأن الله تعالى وحده خالق كل شيء وموجده، فهو الخالق الأوحد وكل  ما دونه مخلوقات من صنعه جل شأنه، وكل ما ينتج من هذه المخلوقات من آثار  وأفعال هي أيضًا مخلوقات لله جل وعلا، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ}(8).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ



(1) [يونس: 61]



(2) [الأنعام: 59]



(3) [طه: 51-52]



(4) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص757، رقم 3319) كتاب التفسير، باب سورة ص. وأحمد (1/307، رقم  2804). والحاكم في المستدرك (2/540، رقم 3840). وهو صحيح.




(5) [الحديد: 22]



(6) [الإنسان: 30]



(7) [هود: 118]




(8) [الرعد: 16]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(115)


*
أنواع التقدير
ويمكن تقسيم التقدير إلى أربعة أقسام:
1-  التقدير العام: وسبق بيانه وهو الذي يتعلق بكل شيء في هذا الكون، من جماد  وكائنات، وعلم الله تعالى بها وحدوثها وكتابة مقاديرها. وهذا التقدير ما  كتبه الله تعالى في اللوح المحفوظ قبل خلق الخلق كلهم.
2-  التقدير العمري: وهو الذي يتعلق بأعمار الناس وأطوار الخلق التي يمرون  بها، وأفعالهم وأرزاقهم في مراحل حياتهم ومن ثم تحديد آجالهم وانقطاع  أرزاقهم بها.
وهو ما بيّنه عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الذي يرويه ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: حدثنا رسول الله ﷺ وهو الصادق المصدوق: «إن  أحدكم يجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوما نطفة ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك ثم  يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ثم يرسل إليه الملك فينفخ فيه الروح ويؤمر بأربع كلمات  بكتب رزقه وأجله وعمله وشقي أو سعيد فوالله الذي لا إله غيره إن أحدكم  ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب  فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخلها وإن أحدكم ليعمل بعمل أهل النار حتى ما يكون  بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيدخلها«(1).
3-  التقدير السنوي: وهو أمر الله تعالى المحكم من الآجال والأرزاق في ليلة  القدر من كل سنة حين يقضى من اللوح المحفوظ إلى كتبة الملائكة، وهي آجال  وأرزاق لا تتبدل ولا تتغير، وهو معنى قوله تعالى: {إِنَّا  أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ ۚ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ .  فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ . أَمْرًا مِّنْ عِندِنَا ۚ إِنَّا  كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ}(2).
4-  التقدير اليومي: وهذا هو قدر الله تعالى الأزلي الذي يظهر كل يوم، من خلال  حركة الإنسان في الأفعال والأقوال، وما يترتب عليها من رزق، أو حرمان، ومن  مغفرة أو عذاب، ومن موت أو حياة، وغيرها من الآجال التي يظهرها الله تعالى  في يوم واحد من عمر هذا الإنسان، وهي بالأصل آجال مكتوبة منذ الأزل، يقول  تبارك وتعالى: {يَسْأَلُهُ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ۚ كُلَّ  يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي شَأْنٍ}(3).
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
(1) أخرجه البخاري (ص554، رقم 6594) كتاب القدر، باب القدر. ومسلم (ص1151، رقم 6723) كتاب القدر، باب كيفية الخلق الآدمي في بطن أمه.
(2) [الدخان: 3-5]

(3) [الرحمن: 29]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(116)

*

الإرادة وأنواعها

ظن  كثير من الناس أن إرادة الله تعالى للأشياء تقتضي محبته لها وبذلك فإن كل  أعمال الخير داخلة في هذه الإرادة، وأن أعمال الشر التي لا يحبها الله  تعالى تكون خارجة عن هذه الإرادة، وهذا تفسير خطير يهزّ قواعد العقيدة  الصحيحة، لأن هذا التصور يخرج كثيرًا من الأشياء والأفعال خارج إرادته جلّ  وعلا، الأمر يناقض صفة المشيئة له وكذلك يؤدي إلى الظن بوجود إرادات أخرى  في هذا الكون الذي هو من صنع الله وحده وتحت مشيئته وقدرته، ولذا لا بد من  بيان حقيقة الإرادة وأنواعها لإزالة هذا الغبش العقدي في أذهان الناس  وبيان  العقيدة الصافية لهم.

فقد بيّن كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيّه ﷺ نوعين من الإرادة، الكونية والشرعية:

أولاً: الإرادة الكونية: 

فهي  إرادة عامة تشمل كل شيء، في هذا الكون سواء كان مما يحبّه الله تعالى أو  مما لا يحبه، كالخير والشر، والطاعة والمعصية، والفقر والغنى، والصحة  والعافية وغيرها، فكل هذه الأشياء داخلة في الإرادة الكونية التي أراد الله  تعالى أن تكون قدرًا واقعًا حتمًا، يقول الله تعالى: {فَمَن  يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَن يَهْدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ ۖ وَمَن  يُرِدْ أَن يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا كَأَنَّمَا  يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ}(1).

ويقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَإِن  تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَٰذِهِ مِنْ عِندِ اللَّهِ ۖ وَإِن  تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَٰذِهِ مِنْ عِندِكَ ۚ قُلْ كُلٌّ مِّنْ  عِندِ اللَّهِ ۖ فَمَالِ هَٰؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْمِ لَا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ  حَدِيثًا}(2).

ويقول جل شأنه: {وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا وَلَٰكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ}(3).

وغيرها  من الآيات التي تدل على أن هناك إرادة كونية كبرى تقود المخلوقات  والموجودات ولا يخرج عنها شيء أبدًا مهما كان نوع هذا الشيء سواء كان مما  أمر الله به أم مما لم يأمر به، كالطاعة والمعصية وغيرها.

ثانيًا: الإرادة الشرعية أو الدينية:

وهي  ما أراده الله تعالى لعباده من أحكام وتشريع أنزله في كتابه وسنة نبيه ﷺ،  من أمر ونهي، وهي مختصة بالأمور التي يحبها الله تعالى، فالله يأمر عباده  أن يكون مؤمنين قائمين بفرائضه وأحكامه وهذا أمر محبوب إليه جلّ وعلا، ولكن  كثير من الناس لا يستجيبون لهذا الأمر فيعصونه ويعرضون عنه، وهذه هي  الإرادة الشرعية، كما في قوله جلّ وعلا حين يأمر عباده بالخير والطاعات  وينهاهم عن طرق الغواية والشر: {إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالْإِحْسَانِ وَإِيتَاءِ ذِي الْقُرْبَىٰ  وَيَنْهَىٰ عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنكَرِ وَالْبَغْيِ ۚ يَعِظُكُمْ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ}(4).

ولا  تقتضي هذه الإرادة حصول الشيء ووقوعه، وإلا فإن الناس جميعًا كانوا مسلمين  ولم يكن هناك غيرهم من الملل والنحل الكافرة والمشركة والمنحرفة، وبالتالي  ما كانت هناك إلا الجنة وحدها دون النار والحساب.

ووجود هذه الإرادة ضرورة شرعية لحدوث التنافس والتسارع في تقديم الطاعات والأعمال الصالحة بين الناس، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{فَأَمَّا  مَنْ أَعْطَىٰ وَاتَّقَىٰ . وَصَدَّقَ بِالْحُسْنَىٰ . فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ  لِلْيُسْرَىٰ . وَأَمَّا مَن بَخِلَ وَاسْتَغْنَىٰ . فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ  لِلْعُسْرَىٰ}(5).

وبالتالي يمكن بيان بعض الأمور المهمة التي تفصل هاتين الإرادتين عن بعضهما:

1-الإرادة الكونية لا بد من وقوعها، أما الشرعية فلا يجب وقوعها.

2-الإرادة الكونية تتعلق بما يحبه الله تعالى وبما لا يحبه، كالطاعة والمعصية، أما الشرعية فتكون حصرًا مما يحبه الله جل وعلا.

3-الإرادة الكونية تتعلق بربوبية الله تعالى، والإرادة الشرعية تتعلق بألوهيته جل وعلا وشريعته.

وفي الحالتين تكون إرادة الله تعالى لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا هو، تنصب في آخر المطاف لصالح العباد، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ}(6).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ

(1) [الأنعام: 125]

(2) [النساء: 78]

(3) [البقرة: 253]


(4) [النحل: 90]

(5) [الليل: 5-10]

(6) [المائدة: 50]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(117)

*الإنسان بين الاختيار والإجبارالإنسان  يعيش بين نوعين من الإرادات، الإرادة الإلهية الكبرى وإرادته الصغرى التي  تتحرك وفق الإرادة الإلهية، وبذلك يكون الإنسان مسيَّرًا في أعماله التي  يقدر عليها، ويحاسب على هذه الأفعال، سواء في الدنيا أو الآخرة، وهي  الأعمال التكليفية المنوطة بسن البلوغ والعقل، أما الأمور الأخرى التي هي  خارجة عن إرادته وطاقته فلا يحاسب عليها، كتحديد نوعه ولونه وعرقه، وأوصافه  الخَلقية، وغيرها من المجالات التي لا إرادة للإنسان فيها.وبناء  على هذا فلا يحق لأحد القول بأن من يعصي الله تعالى أو يكفر به أو يظلم أو  يسرق، إنما هو قدر الله عليه، بل إن ذلك كله يدخل ضمن إرادته واختياره  الذاتي الذي يحاسب عليه، لأنه يمكن أن يتجنب ذلك ويسلك سبيل الهدى  والإيمان، بعد أن بيّنه الله لعباده، وقد أورد الله تعالى آيات عن أولئك  القوم بقوله: {سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ  أَشْرَكُوا لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلَا آبَاؤُنَا وَلَا  حَرَّمْنَا مِن شَيْءٍ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ  حَتَّىٰ ذَاقُوا بَأْسَنَا ۗ قُلْ هَلْ عِندَكُم مِّنْ عِلْمٍ  فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا ۖ إِن تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ أَنتُمْ  إِلَّا تَخْرُصُونَ}(1).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
(1) [الأنعام: 148]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(118)
*
هل الإيمان بالقدر يعارض فعل الأسباب؟


إن  الإيمان بالقدر لا يعارض أو ينافي فعل الأسباب، وكيف ينافيها وقد أمر الله  تعالى ونبيه ﷺ بها واتخاذها وسائل مرتبطة بالغايات التي يسعى إليها  الإنسان، فلو كان فعل الأسباب يعارض الإيمان بالقدر لتخلى الناس عن كل شيء  وقعدوا عن الحركة والسعي في الحياة لتأتيهم أرزاقهم ومعاشهم، وتتحقق آمالهم  ورغباتهم من عند الله، ولكن الحقيقة التي بُني عليها هذا الدين تخالف هذا  التصور وتنبذه بشدة، فقد ظهرت في بعض العصور الإسلامية فرق تدعو إلى نوع من  هذا التفكير والاعتقاد، ولكن الله تعالى الذي تكفل بحفظ دينه وكتابه جعل  تلك العصور نقاطًا سوداء ظهرت في التاريخ الإسلامي، حيث خرج العلماء  الصالحون المصلحون والأئمة الصادقون الذين أنار الله على أيديهم الحياة  وكشف بسببهم ترهات المضلين والجبريين، فانتقلت إلينا بفضل الله تعالى ثم  بفضل تلك الكوكبة هذا الدين خالصًا من غير تبديل أو تحريف.

وقد  أخذ أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه بالسبب دون الاستسلام  للتصور الخاطئ في حادثة الطاعون الذي أصاب بلاد الشام وكان متوجهًا إليها،  فلما سمع بذلك أمر بالرجوع، فقال له أبو عبيدة بن الجراح رضي الله عنه: «يا  أمير المؤمنين كيف ترجع إلى المدينة أفِرارًا من قدر الله؟ فقال عمر رضي  الله عنه: نَفرّ من قدر الله إلى قدر الله». وهو تصديق لقول الرسول ﷺ عن  الطاعون: «إذا سمعتم بالطاعون بأرض فلا تدخلوها وإذا وقع بأرض وأنتم بها فلا تخرجوا منها«(1).

ثم  إن الدارس للسيرة النبوية وحياة الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم سيجد أن الأخذ  بالأسباب كانت دأبهم مع توكلهم على الله تعالى وإيمانهم بأن كل ما يصيبهم  من خير وشر مقدّر عليهم، فالرسول ﷺ وهو المخيَّر والمصطفى من عباد الله  الذي أرسله الله لتبليغ الرسالة إلى الناس كان يأخذ بالأسباب، وهذا واضح  منذ البعثة إلى وفاته ﷺ:

-      فهو الذي أسرّ بالدعوة في بدايتها خشية أن تقمع في مهدها.

-      وهو الذي أمر الصحابة بالهجرة إلى الحبشة ليستأمنوا على أنفسهم ودينهم من المشركين.

-      ثم  إنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أمر الصحابة بالهجرة إلى المدينة المنورة خشية  العنت عليهم من الكفار والمشركين في مكة المكرمة، وقد كانت في هجرته عليه  الصلاة والسلام أعظم دلالة على أخذه بالأسباب، فقد هاجر برفقه أبو بكر رضي  الله عنه إلى المدينة سرًا، وكان يستطيع أن يهاجر علنًا، ولكنه عليه الصلاة  والسلام أراد أن يبيّن للصحابة وللأمة من بعدهم أن العمل بالأسباب هو جزء  من الإسلام، ولا يعارض قدر الله، وإن تجاهل الأمة هذا الأمر يعرضها للضعف  والتخلف والجهل.

فترك  الأسباب والاستسلام للقدر يعدّ تواكلاً على الله وليس توكلاً عليه، بل إن  التوكل الحقيقي هو الأخذ بالأسباب والرضا بالقدر، وهو ما أمر به عليه  الصلاة والسلام بقوله: «اعقلها وتوكل«(2).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ

(1) أخرجه  البخاري (ص1012، رقم 5728) كتاب الطب، باب ما يذكر في الطاعون. ومسلم  (ص982، رقم 2219) كتاب السلام، باب الطاعون والطيرة والكهانة.


(2) أخرجه الترمذي (ص572، رقم 2517) كتاب الزهد، باب اعقلها وتوكل. وابن حبان (2/510، رقم 731). حديث حسن.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(119)

*

آثار الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر

للإيمان  بالقضاء والقدر ثمرات وآثار عظيمة على الإنسان في نفسه وجوارحه، بل على  مسيرته في الحياة ونتاجه فيها، ولا يمكن حصر جميع الثمرات والآثار لأن جلّ  أعمال المؤمن الصادق مرتبطة بمدى إيمانه بالقدر وقبوله لأمر الله في السراء  والضراء، لذا نذكر بعض الثمرات الجامعة التي ينطوي تحتها سائر الثمرات،  وهي:


1-  تحقيق العبودية لله تعالى وحده، والخلاص من الشرك بكل أنواعه وألوانه،  فالمؤمن بقضاء الله تعالى وقدره يعلم يقينًا أن كل شيء من عند الله تعالى  وبإرادته، فلا حول ولا قوة لغيره - جل ثناؤه - من المخلوقات الأخرى من بشر  أو حجر أو شجر أو دواب، وبذلك تصفى عقيدة المؤمن من شوائب الشرك ووسائله.

2- الإيمان  بالقدر يكسب صاحبه الشجاعة والجرأة في الحق من غير خوف أو تردد، وهذا كان  دأب خير القرون ومن تبعهم من سلف هذه الأمة رضوان الله عليهم، حيث لم  تأخذهم في الله لومة لائم، وما استطاع صناديد الكفر من العرب والفرس والروم  أن يثنوا من عزائمهم أو يخبوا شعلة الإيمان في نفوسهم، فاستذلوا الصعاب  وتجاوزوا الخطوب من أجل نشر هذا الدين وتبليغه للعالمين، رغم أنهم دفعوا  ثمن ذلك أرواحهم وأموالهم وأولادهم، ولكن الله تعالى حقق لهم النصر  والتمكين في الدنيا، والفوز والنعيم في الآخرة. 

3-  الإيمان بالقدر يكسب صاحبه فضيلة الصبر وقوة التحمل على المصائب والنوازل،  لأنه يعلم أن ما قدره الله عليه هو خير له عند الله تعالى وإن لم يتحسسه  عاجلاً، فإيمانه بقدر الله وقضائه يزوده بزاد الصبر الذي حث الله عليه،  وجعله من معالي الأمور، ورتّب تبارك وتعالى على هذه الفضيلة ثمرات عظيمة  ويافعة في نفسه وأهله ومجتمعه، فضلاً عن الجزاء الأوفى الذي ادخره له يوم  القيامة، يقول جل ذكره: {الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ}(1).

4- الإيمان  بقضاء الله تعالى وقدره يعطي لصاحبه قوة واندفاعًا نحو الأمام ويجعله  عنصرًا متحركًا نحو الخير أينما حلّ وارتحل، فهو يعيش في تفاؤل دائم وأمل  مستمر مع الله تعالى، لأنه يعلم أن ما قدّره الله تعالى لا يمكن تبديله أو  تغييره ما دام قد وقع وصارًا أمرًا مفروضًا، فلا مكان حينها للقنوط واليأس  والتحسر، وكانت هذه حال الأنبياء والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام وأتباعهم،  فهذا نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام، يحكم عليه بالسجن بضع سنين ظلمًا، ولكنه  لم ييأس من روح الله تعالى، فلم تؤثر ظلمات السجن على مسار حياته الدعوية،  بل كان السجن ميدانًا للدعوة إلى الله حين قال لصاحبيه:{يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُّتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ}(2).

وهذا  نبي الله موسى عليه السلام وهو في المهجر وفي حالة الخوف والهلع من قومه،  يرى ظلمًا واقعًا على امرأتين عند السقاء، فلم تشغله هجرته وغربته عن الحق  في نصرتهما، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{وَلَمَّا  وَرَدَ مَاءَ مَدْيَنَ وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِ أُمَّةً مِّنَ النَّاسِ يَسْقُونَ  وَوَجَدَ مِن دُونِهِمُ امْرَأَتَيْنِ تَذُودَانِ ۖ قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُمَا ۖ  قَالَتَا لَا نَسْقِي حَتَّىٰ يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاءُ ۖ وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ  كَبِيرٌ . فَسَقَىٰ لَهُمَا ثُمَّ تَوَلَّىٰ إِلَى الظِّلِّ فَقَالَ رَبِّ  إِنِّي لِمَا أَنزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ}(3).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ


(1) [البقرة: 156]

(2) [يوسف: 39]

(3) [القصص: 23-24]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(120)


*
آثار الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر (2-2)




5- كما  أن الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر يولد في نفس صاحبه الطمأنينة والرضا، ويبعد  عنها القلق والاكتئاب وسائر الأمراض النفسية، لأن ما يصيب المؤمن لم يكن  ليخطئه، وأن ما أخطأه لم يكن ليصيبه، وبهذا القناعة يتولد عند المؤمن  طمأنينة وراحة، لأنه عالم بأن الله الذي ابتلاه أو أنعم عليه، هو أرحم به  من نفسه ومن والديه ومن في الأرض جميعًا، فما قدّره هذا الخالق هو خير وإن  كان ظاهره التعب والنصب والألم، وهو ما عبّر عنه رسول الله ﷺ بقوله: «عجبًا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله خير وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن، إن أصابته سرّاء شكر فكان خيرًا له، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرًا له«(1).

فالراحة  والهدوء النفسي دأب المؤمن في السراء والضراء، وفي الحل والترحال، وفي كل  زمان ومكان، لأن هذه النفس قد ارتبطت بوشائج قوية وحبال متينة مع الله  تعالى الذي خلق كل شيء وقدّره تقديرًا، فإذا ارتقى العبد إلى هذه الدرجة من  اليقين، أزال الله تعالى عنه الكربات النفسية وجميع الاضطرابات  والانفعالات والتشجنات، وأبدلها برَوْح من عنده جل وعلا، بل إنه جلّت  قدرته، يحوّل نفس هذا المؤمن إلى روضة إيمانية تتجمع فيها ألوان الرياحين  والزهور، وتنفث عنها خبث الشياطين من القلق والكآبة واليأس.

6- الإيمان  بالقضاء والقدر يغني الإنسان عن سؤال الناس والتعلق بهم في قضاء الحوائج  وطلب المنافع ودفع الأضرار، لأن ما كتبه الله تعالى واقع لا محال، والقدر  يزرع في نفس صاحبه اللجوء إلى الله وحده في الشكوى وطلب الرزق والتوفيق  والسداد والهداية وغيرها، لأنها من الأمور التي تديرها الإرادة الإلهية،  وليس للبشر فيها حول ولا قوة، وهذا يعني أن الإنسان لا يكلف نفسه فوق  طاقتها أو يمدّ يديه في كل شيء إلى المخلوقات لقضاء حوائجه، فالله تعالى  الذي خلق الخلق تكلف بأرزاقهم ومعاشهم وهدايتهم إن هم اتبعوا أوامره وأخذوا  بالأسباب التي توصل إلى ذلك، ويكفي في هذا الباب ما قاله النبي عليه  الصلاة والسلام حين وصّى ابن عباس رضي الله عنه وهو غلام صغير: «واعلم  أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله  لك ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك  رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف«(2).

7- وأخيرًا  فإن للإيمان بالقدر منفعة شاملة تعم المجتمع بكل أطيافه وشرائحه، لأن  أبناءه تقبلوا أمر الله تعالى ورضوا بما كتب لهم من النعم وضدِّها، فكلُّها  خير لأنها من منه جلّ وعلا، وبذلك تصفى نفوسهم وتتلاشى الأحقاد والضغائن  بين فقيرهم وغنيهم وصحيحهم وسقيمهم، وهكذا.

*     *     *

هذا  وإن ضعْف الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر يؤدي إلى أضرار ونتائج سلبية عظيمة بخلاف  هذه الآثار الإيجابية، وعلى رأسها: القلق والاضطراب وبخاصة من المستقبل،  وحال الشدائد، وعدم الراحة والطمأنينة، لأن النفس غير مستقرّة فيظهر هذا  على جوارح الإنسان، ومن ثم يتعرض للأمراض النفسية والعضوية وغيرها.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

(1) أخرجه مسلم (ص1295، 7500) كتاب الزهد، باب المؤمن أمره كله خير.

(2) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص572، رقم 2516) كتاب صفة القيامة، باب قول النبي ﷺ: يا حنظلة،  ساعة وساعة. وأحمد (1/293، رقم 2669). وقال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن صحيح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(121)
*
عبودية السراء والضراء


حقيقة العبودية:

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:»العبادة  هي اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأعمال الباطنة  والظاهرة: فالصلاة، والزكاة، والصيام، والحج، وصدق الحديث، وأداء الأمانة،  وبرّ الوالدين، والوفاء بالعهود، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر،  والجهاد للكفار والمنافقين، والإحسان للجار واليتيم والمسكين وابن السبيل  والمملوك من الآدميين والبهائم، والدعاء، والذكر والقراءة، وأمثال ذلك من  العبادة.

وكذلك  حب الله ورسوله، وخشية الله، والإنابة إليه، وإخلاص الدين له، والصبر  لحكمه، والشكر لنعمه، والرضى بقضائه، والتوكل عليه، والرجاء لرحمته، والخوف  من عذابه، وأمثال ذلك: هي من العباد لله« (1).

وأما  عبودية السرّاء والضراء فهي جزء تفصيلي من العبودية الشاملة لله تعالى  التي تتضمن جميع أقوال الإنسان وأفعاله، والتي أخبر الله تعالى عنها  بقوله:{وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}(2)، ويعبّر عن هذه العبودية أحيانًا بعبودية الشكر على نعم الله، وعبودية الصبر والرضى بقضاء الله وقدره.


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

(1) الفتاوى (5/155).

(2) [الذاريات: 56]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(122)

*

عبودية السرّاء (1-2)


هي ما يقوم به العبد من أقوال وأفعال إزاء ما أنعم الله عليه من أنواع النعم والمسرات على نفسه وأهله وماله وأمته.

أنواع السرّاء:

لا يمكن حصر أنواع السرّاء لأن جميع نعم الله تعالى التي يتمتع بها الإنسان في الحياة هي من السرّاء، وصدق الله القائل: {وَإِن تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}(1).

لذا يمكن الإشارة إلى بعض النعم التي تدخل في دائرة السرّاء، ومن أهمها:

1- الهداية إلى دين الله تعالى:

الهداية  من أكبر نعم الله تعالى على المؤمن، ومن أعظم أنواع السرّاء التي يسعد بها  في الحياة، وينال رضى الله وجناته يوم القيامة، فالهداية إلى الإسلام تعني  التصور الصحيح عن الحياة والكون والإنسان، وبالتالي توحيد الله تعالى  وإفراده بالعبودية ونبذ ما دونه من الآلهة والأنداد، يقول الله تعالى: {ذَٰلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ}(2).

فالله  تعالى هو الذي يمنح الهداية لعباده المخلصين ويهيأ لهم أسبابها، كما أنه  جل وعلا يختم على قلوب المفسدين ويضلهم ضلالاً بعيدًا، يقول جل ثناؤه{فَمَن  يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَن يَهْدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ ۖ وَمَن  يُرِدْ أَن يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا كَأَنَّمَا  يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ}(3).

2- الأمــن: 

إن  توفر الأمن والاستقرار في النفس والمجتمع لون من ألوان السرّاء، فهو نعمة  عظيمة وفضل كبير من الله تعالى يمنحه لبعض عباده ويحرم الآخرين منه، والأمن  هو الاطمئنان على النفس والدين والأموال والأولاد وجميع المصالح  والممتلكات وعدم الخوف عليها من المخاطر والمهلكات، والأمن يجعل الإنسان  أكثر حركة وإنتاجًا في الحياة، ومن دون الأمن لا يمكن أن يقوم الإنسان  بواجباته كاملة، لأن الخوف يمنعه من السعي في الأرض والعمل بحرية. 

ولأهمية هذه النعمة وأثرها على حياة الإنسان جاءت دعوة نبينا إبراهيم عليه السلام بتأمين الأمن والسلامة على البلد الحرام، فقال: {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَٰذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِنًا وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَن نَّعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ}(4).  حيث قدّم عليه الصلاة والسلام في دعائه توفير الأمن على توحيد الله تعالى،  لأنه لا يمكن القيام بأداء العبادات والفروض بالشكل المطلوب مع فقدان  الأمن والاستقرار.

وهذا  يعني أن الأمن نعمة تحقق السعادة والحبور للإنسان، والخوف مصيبة وابتلاء  يفقد معه الإنسان حرية العمل والإنتاج والإبداع، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُم  بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ  وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ ۗ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ}(5).

3-الصحة والعافية: 

إن  من النعم العظيمة التي منّ الله تعالى بها على عباده نعمة الصحة والعافية  في النفس والبدن، والتي يغفل عنها كثير من الناس، ولا يشعرون قيمتها  ومكانتها إلا حين تنتزع منهم، أو حين تتعرض أجسامهم وحواسهم للضعف والوهن،  وقد قيل في المثل: الصحة تاج على رؤوس الأصحاء لا يراها إلا المرضى.

ولا  شك أن نعمة الصحة سبب رئيس لأداء العبادات والقيام بالأعمال المنوطة  بالإنسان من الإنتاج والإبداع والسعي من أجل الرزق، وطلب العلم والجهاد  وغير ذلك من الأعمال الصالحة التي تدخل في مفهوم العبادة: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}(6) كما أن هذه النعمة تعين على الاستمتاع بالطيبات والملذات التي أباحها الله لعباده، من الطعام والشراب والزواج والنوم وغيرها.

وقد  أشار عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى أهمية هذه النعمة وضرورة استغلال وجودها في  العمل الصالحة والنافعة، في الوقت الذي حذّر من الإغفال عنها والإفراط  فيها، فقال: «نعمتان مغبون فيهما كثير من الناس الصحة والفراغ«(7).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

(1) [النحل: 18]

(2) [الأنعام: 88]

(3) [الأنعام: 125]


(4) [إبراهيم: 35]

(5) [البقرة: 155]

(6) [الذاريات: 56]

(7) أخرجه البخاري (ص1113، رقم 6412) كتاب الرقاق، باب ما جاء في الرقاق.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(123)

*

عبودية السرّاء (2-2)


4-المال والبنون:

يعدّ المال والبنون لونًا من ألوان السرّاء التي يتنعم بها الناس، لقوله تعالى: {الْمَالُ  وَالْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ  الصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَابًا وَخَيْرٌ أَمَلًا}(1).  والمال يشمل العملات النقدية والعقارات والممتلكات والمصالح التجارية  والصناعية والزراعية، وغيرها، كما أن البنون يشتمل الأبناء والبنات  وذراريهم، وهي جميعًا من النعم والمسرّات الدنيوية التي تميل إليها النفوس  لأنها من أسباب القوة في الحياة، فالذي عنده المال والأولاد يستطيع أن يحقق  أهدافه ويصل إلى آماله أكثر من الذي يفتقد إليهما، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {زُيِّنَ  لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ  وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ  الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ۗ ذَٰلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَاللَّهُ عِندَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ}(2)  وإذا أنعم الله تعالى على العبد – إضافة إلى نعمة المال والبنون – نعمة  العقل السليم والإرادة الصحيحة، فإن النعمة تكتمل وتصبح ذا مفعول أكبر.

5- الفراغ:

ومن  النعم التي يتقلب فيها الإنسان نعمة توافر الزمن الكافي للعمل والإبداع  والإنتاج، وتحقيق كل ما هو إيجابي في الحياة، والزمن أو الوقت جزء من  المنظومة الكونية، وله دور كبير في تنظيم الحياة ومعرفة السنين والشهور  والأيام، ولأهمية الوقت وعظم شأنه أقسم الله به في كتابه المبين فقال: {وَالْعَصْرِ  . إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ}(3). 

ويتحكم  الوقت في أعمار الناس وأعمالهم وحركتهم في الحياة، وهو ثمرة لحركة الشمس  والقمر حين تتعاقبان بالليل والنهار، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{وَجَعَلْنَا  اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ آيَتَيْنِ ۖ فَمَحَوْنَا آيَةَ اللَّيْلِ  وَجَعَلْنَا آيَةَ النَّهَارِ مُبْصِرَةً لِّتَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِّن  رَّبِّكُمْ وَلِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ ۚ وَكُلَّ  شَيْءٍ فَصَّلْنَاهُ تَفْصِيلًا}(4).

فالوقت  آية كونية، ونعمة عظيمة، لا بد من المحافظة عليه وعدم الإفراط فيه  واستغلاله والاستفادة منه في الخير والبناء، وإن مواقف الناس مع الوقت تحدد  مدى تقدمهم وتخلفهم، فمن حافظ عليه واستثمره في الإصلاح والبناء فإنه يرقى  ويتقدم ويواكب ركب الحضارة، ومن أفرط فيه وضيّعه في اللهو واللعب وسفاسف  الأمور فإنه يبقى متخلفًا عن ركب الحضارة ويصبح عبئًا وعالة على الآخرين.

6- الزواج:

ومن  السرّاء أيضًا أن يوفق الله عبده في الزواج ويسهل عليه أعباءه وتكاليفه،  ويرزقه الزوجة الصالحة التي تعينه على طاعة الله والعمل الصالح، وعلى تربية  الأبناء وبناء الأسرة المسلمة، إضافة إلى كونه سكنًا وراحةً للنفس بالنسبة  للزوجين، وسببًا لجلب الذرية الصالحة من الأولاد والبنات التي تعدّ من  زينة الحياة ومتاعها، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا  إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً ۚ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ  لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ}(5).

7- الدراسة وطلب العلم:

إن  السير في طلب العلم والحصول على الشهادات العلمية لا يتوفر لكل الناس، لأن  الظروف المختلفة تقف عائقًا لبعض الناس في مواصلة الدراسة والتحصيل  العلمي، وهذا ابتلاء ومصيبة، وأما في الجانب الآخر فإن القدرة على مواصلة  الدراسة والتحصيل العلمي، وتحقيق الدرجات العلمية العليا تعدّ من النعم  الكبير وهو نوع من أنواع السرّاء في الحياة، لأن العلم يرفع منزلة الإنسان  عند الله وعند الناس، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ۗ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ}(6).

وبالعلم  يزداد إيمان العبد وقربه من الله، فضلاً عن الأجر الذي يناله عند الله إذا  أخلص في علمه وسخره في سبيل الله، وكذلك الأثر الذي تتركه هذه النعمة على  الأمة وتقدمها ورقيها، يقول جل وعلا: {إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ}(7).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

(1) [الكهف: 46]

(2) [آل عمران: 14]

(3) [العصر: 1، 2]

(4) [الإسراء: 12]


(5) [الروم: 21]

(6) [الزمر: 9]

(7) [ فاطر: 28]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(124)

*

كيف تتحقق عبودية السراء؟ (1-3)


بناء على الأنواع السابقة للسراء، يمكن تطبيق العبودية من خلالها وفق الآتي:

1- عبودية الهداية إلى دين الله:

إن  عبودية الله تعالى على نعمة الهداية إلى دينه لا يمكن حصرها واختصارها في  أعمال وأقوال محددة، بل إن هذه العبودية يجب أن تكون ملازمة للإنسان مدى  الحياة، لأن نعمة الهداية هي نعمة السعادة والراحة في الدنيا، وهي نعمة  الفوز والنجاة في الآخرة، وهما غايتا المؤمن، لذا فإن العبودية نحو هذه  النعمة، أن يشكر العبد ربه سبحانه باللسان والجوارح، من خلال التمسك  بأوامره وسنة نبيه ﷺ قولاً وعملاً، في الفروض والواجبات، والإحسان إلى  الناس، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وسائر الأعمال الصالحة، وكذلك  الانتهاء عما نهى الله عنه من الأقوال والأفعال، وتجنب أسبابها والطرق  المؤدية إليها. 

وجسّد  النبي القدوة عليه الصلاة والسلام هذه العبودية، حين كان يعبد الله حتى  تتورم قدماه، وتقول له عائشة رضي الله عنها: قد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذلك  وما تأخر، فيقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: أفلا أكون عبدًا شكورًا.

وقد  كان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم على هذه الحال، فقد عرفوا نعمة الإسلام،  وعرفوا  فضل الله عليهم، لا سيما وقد كانوا على علم بالجاهلية وما فيها من  المفاسد العقدية والاجتماعية والمالية وغيرها، فكانت عبوديتهم لذلك تطبيق  الإسلام وترجمته إلى واقع عملي، سواء في العبادات والطاعات، أو من خلال  السلوك والأخلاق مع الناس من حولهم.

2-الأمن:

وتتحقق  العبودية لله تعالى في حالة الأمن والاستقرار الذي يتنعم به الناس، حيث  يفرض الوضع الآمن والاطمئنان على النفس والأموال والمصالح واجبًا تعبديًا  على الإنسان، فيشكر الله تعالى ويحمده، ويمتثل لأوامره وينتهى عن نواهيه،  ويتقرب إلى الله بالعمل الصالح والدعوة إلى دينه، وكذلك فإن وجود الأمن  يفرض على العبد الإخلاص بالعمل والإتقان فيه، والسعي الدؤوب على الإنتاج  والنماء والإبداع، كما يفرض عليه المشاركة مع القائمين على الأمن في  المحافظة عليه وإصلاح مواطن الخلل والفساد داخل المجتمع، وكل ذلك يدخل ضمن  دائرة العبودية لله تعالى التي ينال من خلالها العبد رضى الله وثوابه،  إضافة إلى ما يوفر لمجتمعه وأمته من مقومات القوة والتقدم والازدهار.

وإذا  ترك الناس هذه العبودية، وتغافلوا عن نعمة الأمن واستغلوها في المنكرات  والمظالم والتجاوزات، فإن سنة الله تعالى قائمة في كل زمان ومكان، فقد ضرب  الله تعالى الأمثال في كتابه المبين عن هذه السنة فقال: {وَضَرَبَ  اللَّهُ مَثَلًا قَرْيَةً كَانَتْ آمِنَةً مُّطْمَئِنَّةً يَأْتِيهَا  رِزْقُهَا رَغَدًا مِّن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ فَكَفَرَتْ بِأَنْعُمِ اللَّهِ  فَأَذَاقَهَا اللَّهُ لِبَاسَ الْجُوعِ وَالْخَوْفِ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَصْنَعُونَ}(1).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ

(1) [النحل: 112]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(125)

*

كيف تتحقق عبودية السراء؟ (2-3)



3- الصحة والعافية: 
تتمثل  العبودية في هذا النوع من السرّاء في الحمد والشكر لله تعالى على القوة  والعافية وترجمة ذلك على الواقع وذلك بالإكثار من الطاعات والعبادات،  والمحافظة على الفروض والواجبات، وأدائها في أوقاتها كما يريده الله تعالى،  لذا ينبغي الاستفادة من أطوار القوة والعافية التي تمر على الإنسان  وتسخيرها في سبيل الله وفي وجوه الخير المختلفة، وعدم الإفراط بها في  المعصية والإفساد في الأرض، لأن غياب الصحة والعافية بعد ذلك تحرمه من بعض  العبادات والأعمال الصالحة التي كان بإمكانه القيام بها وقت الصحة والنشاط،  مثل أداء نسك الحج، وصيام رمضان، والجهاد في سبيل الله، والأمر بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر وغيرها.
وقد أوصى النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام الأمة على استثمار الصحة والعافية بالعبادة والبناء قبل زوالها فقال: «اغتنم خمسًا قبل خمس:.. وصحتك قبل سقمك«(1).
فكم  من مريض وضعيف يتمنى لو عادت له عافيته ليقدم بعض الأعمال الصالحة بين يدي  الله تعالى، فيصلي صلاة الجماعة في المسجد، أو يحج ويعتمر، أو يخرج إلى  الناس ليقضي حوائجهم ويعين ضعيفهم، ولكن المرض والضعف والوهن يحول دون ذلك.
4- المال:
وتتمثل العبودية هنا في إخراج حق الله من المال بالزكاة، لقوله تعالى:{وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}(2)،  وكذلك الإكثار من الإنفاق والتبرعات في وجوه الخير المختلفة، كالإنفاق على  المساكين والمحتاجين ودعم المؤسسات الخيرية، ودُور تحفيظ القرآن، وبناء  المساجد والمدارس، وتسديد الديون عن المعسرين وغير ذلك من الأعمال المالية  الخيرية، قال تعالى:{إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ  لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ  قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ ۖ فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ اللَّهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ}(3).
ويُخشى من الإفراط في هذه العبودية يعني حلول غضب الله تعالى وعذابه على المفرط، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من  آتاه الله مالا فلم يؤد زكاته مثل له يوم القيامة شجاعا أقرع له زبيبتان  يطوقه يوم القيامة، ثم يأخذ بلهزمتيه يعني بشدقيه ثم يقول‏:‏ أنا مالك أنا  كنزك‏«(4).
5- الفراغ:
كما  تتحقق العبودية في هذا النوع من السرّاء من خلال استثماره فيما يرضي الله  تعالى من العبادات والأعمال الصالحة، وإشغال الفراغ وملئه بالعمل والجدّ  والإنتاج والإبداع، فهذا حق الوقت الذي كرّمه الله تعالى وجعل له شأنه  عظيمًا، حيث أقسم به في سورة العصر فقال: {وَالْعَصْرِ  . إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ . إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ}(5).
لذا؛  فإن الله تعالى يحاسب العبد على الأوقات التي قضى بها عمره وكيفيتها، هل  قضاها في الخير أم في الشر؟ يقول البي عليه الصلاة والسلام: «لا  تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يُسأل عن عمره فيما أفناه وعن علمه فيما  فعل، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه، وعن جسمه فيما أبلاه«(6).
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
(1) أخرجه  النسائي في السنن الكبرى (10/400، رقم 1183). والحاكم في المستدرك (4/341،  رقم 7846). قال الحاكم: صحيح على شرط البخاري ومسلم، ووافقه الذهبي.
(2) [النور: 56]
(3) [التوبة: 60]
(4) أخرجه البخاري (ص226، رقم 1403) كتاب الزكاة، باب إثم مانع الزكاة.
(5) [النساء: 103]
(6) أخرجه الترمذي (ص550-551، رقم 2417) كتاب صفة القيامة، باب في القيامة. قال الترمذي: حسن صحيح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(126)

*

كيف تتحقق عبودية السراء؟ (3-3)



6- الزواج والأسرة:
تتمثل  عبودية الله تعالى من خلال تكوين الأسرة الصالحة من خلال اختيار كل من  الزوجين على أساس الدين والأخلاق، ثم القيام بواجب التربية القويمة نحو  الأبناء والبنات، في المحافظة على الفروض والواجبات وغرس حب الله ورسوله ﷺ  في نفوسهم، والبعد عن المعاصي والمنكرات، والبعد عن ظلم الناس والاعتداء  على حقوقهم، والوقوف على مصالحهم وقضاء حوائجهم، وكل امتثال لقول الله  تعالى للآباء وأولياء الأمور: {يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا وَقُودُهَا  النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَّا  يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ}(1).
والإهمال  في هذا النوع من العبودية يعرّض الأسرة إلى التفكك والضياع، ويهدد مستقبل  الأبناء والبنات في الدنيا قبل الآخرة، لأن شراك الصحبة السيئة سيلاحقهم  حتى يقعوا في مفاسده وأوحاله، لذا؛ حرص الشرع على تحقيق هذه العبودية حين  ألزم كل فرد من أفراد الأسرة بمسؤولياته وواجباته، يقول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: «كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته، الإمام راع ومسؤول عن رعيته، والرجل راع في أهله وهو مسؤول عن رعيته»(2).
7- طلب العلم والتحصيل العلمي:
للعلم  وأهله شأن عظيم ومنزلة عالية عند الله تعالى، لأن العلم هو سبيل لمعرفة  الله، التي هي أساس كل المعارف والعلوم، يقول الله تعالى:{يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ ۚ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ}(3).
ورسالة  أهل العلم عظيمة وهادفة، فهم المناهل التي تتدفق بالعلوم والمعارف على  الناس، وهم المراجع في الأزمات والنوازل وفي جميع الأحوال، يقول تبارك  وتعالى: {فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ}(4).
وبناء على ذلك فلا بد أن تُتوّج هذه الرسالة العظيمة بالعبودية لله تعالى من خلال المعالم الآتية:
أ  – السعي في طلب العلم وتحصيله امتثالاً لأمر الله تعالى وتقربًا إليه  وطمعًا في جناته، من غير رياء أو مباهاة، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من تعلّم علمًا مما يبتغى به وجه الله لا يتعلمه إلا ليصيب به عرضًا من الدنيا لم يجد عَرْفَ الجنة يوم القيامة«(5).
ب – العمل بالعلم الذي يحمله، حتى يعطي الصورة الناصعة عن الدين فلا يحدث عند الناس التناقض والتنافر، والله تعالى يقول: {كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِندَ اللَّهِ أَن تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ}(6).
ج – الاختلاط مع الناس وعدم الاستعلاء عليهم، لمعرفة مشكلاتهم ومعاناتهم والمستجدات التي تظهر بين الفترة والأخرى.
د – عدم كتمان هذا العلم عن أحد، وتسخيره وبذله فيما ينفع الناس في الدنيا والآخرة.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
(1) [التحريم: 6]
(2) أخرجه البخاري (ص143-144، رقم 892) كتاب الرق، باب كراهية التطاول على الرق.
(3) [المجادلة: 11]
(4) [النحل: 43]
(5) أخرجه  أبو داود (ص525-526، رقم 3664) كتاب العلم، باب في طلب العلم لغير الله  تعالى. والترمذي (ص603، رقم 2655) كتاب العلم، باب فيمن طلب العلم لدنيا.  وابن ماجه (ص38، رقم 252) المقدمة، باب الانتفاع بالعلم والعمل. وأحمد  (2/338، رقم 8438). وهو حديث صحيح.

(6) [الصف: 3]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(127)



*
عبودية الضرّاء
هي ما يقوم به العبد من أقوال وأفعال إزاء ما يعتريه من المصائب والابتلاءات، في نفسه أو ماله أو أهله وأبنائه.
أنواع الضراء:
لا يمكن أيضًا حصر صور الضرّاء التي تصيب الإنسان ويبتلى بها في حياته، ولكن يمكن الإشارة إلى بعضها وأهمها وهي:
1- المرض: 
المرض  صورة من صور الضرّاء، ويبتلى به معظم الناس بشكل متفاوت، يختلف من إنسان  إلى آخر، من حيث نوعه وقوته وتأثيره على المريض، ويشمل الجانب العضوي  والنفسي في الإنسان.
يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء، وإن الله إذا أحب قومًا ابتلاهم فمن رضي فله الرضى ومن سخط فله السخط»(1).
2- الفقر:
الفقر  صورة أخرى للضرّاء، حيث يحرم الفقير من المال الذي يتحقق به كثير من  الآمال والطموحات، فلا يجد الفقير هذه الوسيلة ويبقى بعيدًا عن ملذات  كثيرة، ونعم مختلفة، جراء عوزه وفقره، رغم أن كثيرًا من الفقراء يعملون  ويسعون إلا أن أرزاقهم محدودة ولا تتوسع كحال غيرهم من الناس، أو ربما يكون  الفقر نتيجة مرض أو كارثة أو مصيبة حالت الفقير أن يرقى إلى حال أفضل من  الناحية الاقتصادية.
وينظر  كثير من الناس إلى الفقر نظرة خاطئة، ويرونها عيبًا في الشخص أو خدشًا  اجتماعيًا عنده، وهي نظرة مخالفة للكتاب والسنة، لأن رسول هذه الأمة ونبيها  عليه الصلاة والسلام كان فقيرًا، حتى لم يكن توقد في بيته نار شهرًا أو  شهرين.
وقد تحدَّث القرآن عن الفقراء في مواطن عديدة، كما في قوله تبارك وتعالى: {لِلْفُقَرَاءِ  الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي  الْأَرْضِ يَحْسَبُهُمُ الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ  تَعْرِفُهُم بِسِيمَاهُمْ لَا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا ۗ وَمَا  تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ}(2)، وقوله جل شأنه: {لِلْفُقَرَاءِ  الْمُهَاجِرِينَ الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِن دِيَارِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ  يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا وَيَنصُرُونَ اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ ۚ أُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الصَّادِقُونَ}(3).
هذا وإن معظم الصحابة كانوا فقراء، لا سيما المهاجرون الذي فرّوا بدينهم وتركوا أموالهم وديارهم ومصالحهم في مكة.
3- الفشل في الدراسة والحرمان من الشهادات العلمية:
تتفاوت  القدرات العقلية من إنسان إلى آخر، كما تختلف ظروفهم وأحوالهم، فليس كل  إنسان لديه القدرة والظروف التي تدفعه لإكمال دراسته أو السير في طلب العلم  والحصول على الشهادات العلمية العليا، رغم أن كثيرًا من الناس يجتهدون  ويسعون من أجل ذلك، إلا أنهم يفشلون ولا يكتب لهم تحقيق ذلك، ولا شك أن هذا  نوع من الضرّاء، لأن الحرمان من العلم يعني الحرمان من نِعم كثيرة وآمال  كبيرة.
4- عدم التوفيق في الزواج:
من  أنواع الضرّاء التي يُبتلى بها كثير من الناس عدم التوفيق في الزواج،  بالنسبة إلى الزوج أو الزوجة، سواء لأسباب مادية أو لعدم التفاهم والتلاقي  في الأفكار والتصورات، الأمر الذي يؤدي في كثير من الأحيان إلى الطلاق،  وإما يتحمل أحدهما الآخر ويصبر على الضرّاء احتسابًا للأجر أو خشية على  مستقبل الأسرة والأولاد.
5- عدم الإنجاب:
يبتلى  بعض الناس بصورة من الضرّاء الاجتماعي وهي عدم الإنجاب مطلقًا أو إنجاب  الإناث دون الذكور، وهذا الابتلاء يؤدي في الغالب إلى الخلافات الزوجية، أو  إلى الطلاق، أو تعدد الزوجات، مع العلم أنه ابتلاء من الله تعالى لبعض  عباده كما قال: {أَوْ يُزَوِّجُهُمْ ذُكْرَانًا وَإِنَاثًا ۖ وَيَجْعَلُ مَن يَشَاءُ عَقِيمًا ۚ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ قَدِيرٌ}(4).
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
(1) سبق تخريجه.

(2) [البقرة: 273]
(3) [الحشر: 8]
(4) [الشورى: 50]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(128)


*
كيف تتحقق عبودية الضرّاء
بناء على ما سبق من أنواع الضرّاء، يمكن تطبيق العبودية فيها وفق الآتي:
1- في حال المرض:
لقد  أمر الشرع المريض بالصبر والرضى بحكم الله تعالى، وأن يجعل نبي الله أيوب  عليه السلام قدوة له في محنة المرض، وكيف أنه رضي أمر الله تعالى ولم  يستسلم لليأس والقنوط من رحمته ونزول الشفاء عليه، حتى قال فيه الله: {إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا ۚ نِّعْمَ الْعَبْدُ ۖ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ}(1).
ثم  يحتسب العبد في مرضه، لأنه بذلك يقترب من الله تعالى أكثر ويبتعد عن وساوس  الشياطين وهمزاتهم، وهو المدخل إلى الشفاء والتعافي من المرض، يقول عليه  الصلاة والسلام: «إذا مرض العبد بعث الله  إليه ملكين، فيقول: انظرا ما يقوله لعوّاده، فإن هو حمد الله تعالى إذا  دخلوا عليه، رفعا ذلك إلى الله تعالى وهو أعلم. فيقول: لعبدي إن أنا توفيته  أن أدخله الجنة، وإن أنا شفيته أن أبدله لحمًا خيرًا من لحمه، ودمًا خيرًا  من دمه، وأن أكفِّر عنه خطاياه«(2).
ولكي يتجنب المريض الوقوع في المحظورات الشرعية أثناء مرضه فعليه بعض الأمور التي لا بد من تصورها لتحقيق عبودية السراء، ومن أهمها:
أ – اليقين بأن المرض قدر من الله ولا بد من القبول والرضى بهذا القدر.
ب – اليقين بالأجر العظيم المرتب على الصبر إزاء الأمراض.
ج – اليقين بأن الله تعالى هو الشافي، وأن كل ما يأخذه من العقاقير والعلاجات إنما هي أسباب يجب تناولها ما دامت غير محرمة.
د – حسن الظن بالله تعالى، والتفاؤل بالشفاء والمعافاة دائمًا.
هـ- الإكثار من ذكر الله تعالى، من الدعاء وقراءة القرآن، والمحافظة على العبادات والفروض.
و – الإكثار من الإنفاق في وجوه الخير المختلفة، لأنها سبب من أسباب الشفاء.
2- في حال الفقر:
وتتحقق العبودية لله تعالى في حالة الفقر من خلال الأمور الآتية:
أ – الصبر على الفقر وقبول أمر الله تعالى، وعدم قطع الأمل في الله تعالى في أن يزيد له في رزقه ويوسع في عيشه.
ب  – العمل والسعي من أجل طلب الرزق بالطرق المشروعة، وعدم التكاسل أو  الاعتماد على الغير، أو اتباع الطرق المحرمة من أجل الكسب والحصول على  المال.
ج – الابتعاد عن التسوّل وعدم إظهار معالم الفقر، لأن الغنى الحقيقي في النفس وليس في العَرض.
3- الفشل في الدراسة:
أما  كيف يحوّر العبد هذا الابتلاء إلى عبادة؟ فإن عليه أن يتجه نحو طريق آخر  في الحياة، ويعمل في مجال آخر غير المجال العلمي، فهناك التجارة والزراعة  والصناعة وغيرها من الأعمال والحرف التي يمكن أن يحقق من خلالها طموحات  كبيرة كالرزق الواسع والعيش الرغيد، بحيث يعمل وفق الضوابط الشرعية ضمن  حدود الحلال والحرام.
والمتأمل  في أحوال الناس سيجد أن كثيرًا من الأغنياء والأثرياء من أصحاب المعروف  والمشاريع الخيرية ليس لديهم شهادات علمية، أو أن تحصيلهم العلمي محدود،  ولكنهم أفادوا الأمة بأعمالهم الخيرية والدعوية.
4- عدم التوفيق في الزواج:
إن  التعبد عبر هذه المصيبة، تكون بالصبر والحلم واتباع الحكمة في جميع  الأحوال، وعدم الخوض في الجدال والنقاش الذي يؤدي إلى مزيد من الانفعالات  والمشكلات، وغض النظر عما يكره كل منهما من الآخر، امتثالاً لقول النبي ﷺ: «إن كره منها خُلقًا رضي منها آخر«(3).
5- عدم الإنجاب:
ويكون  التعبد مع هذا الابتلاء بالاحتساب والصبر وقبول أمر الله الذي يهب لمن  يشاء من الذكور أو الإناث، ويحرم الآخرين حرمانًا مطلقًا، وقد ابتلي رسول  الأمة عليه الصلاة والسلام بالحرمان من الذكور، بل إن محنته كانت أشد حيث  يوهب له الأولاد ثم يموتون في مقتبل أعمارهم
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
(1) [ص: 44]

(2) أخرجه  مالك في الموطأ (2/940، رقم 1682) كتاب العين، باب ما جاء في أجر المريض.  والبيهقي في الكبرى (3/315، رقم 6786). والحاكم في المستدرك (1/348، رقم  1290). وقال: صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه.
(3) أخرجه مسلم (ص626، رقم 1467) كتاب الرضاع، باب الوصية بالنساء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(129)

*

الرسول القدوة
لقد  مرّ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في حياته الدعوية خلال ثلاث وعشرين سنة  بمعالم كثيرة من السرّاء والضراء، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام المثل الأعلى  في العبودية لله تعالى مع تلك المعالم التي من أهمها:
- فَقَد  النبي ﷺ زوجته خديجة رضي الله عنها التي كانت حضنًا دافئًا وسَكَنًا  مريحًا له عليه الصلاة والسلام منذ بداية الوحي إلى أن توفاه الله، كما  توفي في السنة نفسها عمه أبو طالب الذي ذبّ عن النبي ﷺ بكل قوة ودافع عنه  في مواطن كثيرة، بل إن هاتين المصيبتين تزامنت مع الحصار الذي فرض عليهم في  الشِّعب، فكانت مصائب متراكمة وشديدة على رسول الله ﷺ، فكان الصبر والرضى  زاده وسلاحه في مواجهة هذه المحنة.
- لقد  أوذي عليه الصلاة والسلام من قومه إيذاء شديدًا، حيث اتُّهم بالجنون  والسحر، ورمي بالحجارة من صبيان بني ثقيف، وشُجّ رأسه وكسرت رباعيته، كل  ذلك في سبيل الدعوة إلى الله، لكنه كان صابرًا عابدًا لله تعالى لأنه عَرف  أن طريق الجنة محفوفة بالمكاره والأشواك، لقوله تعالى:{أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِن قَبْلِكُم ۖ مَّسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ  وَالضَّرَّاءُ وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّىٰ يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَىٰ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ ۗ أَلَا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ  قَرِيبٌ}(1).
- هاجر  عليه الصلاة والسلام في سبيل الله فارًّا بدينه وعقيدته مع الصحابة رضوان  الله عليهم، وقد تركوا خلفهم الأهل والديار، كل ذلك من منطلق تعبدي،  وتنفيذًا لأمر الله تعالى بالهجرة، وقد رضي الله عنهم بعد ذلك وقال فيهم: {وَالسَّابِقُونَ  الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ  اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ  وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا أَبَدًا ۚ ذَٰلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ}(2).
- كان  عليه الصلاة والسلام شاكرًا لأنعم الله عليه، فقد ثبت في الصحيح أنه قام  حتى تفطرت قدماه، فقيل له: أتفعل هذا وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما  تأخر؟ قال: «أفلا أكون عبدًا شكورًا«
- وكان  ﷺ ينفق في سبيل الله ولا يخش فقرًا، يقول أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه: ما  سُئل رسولُ الله ﷺ على الإسلام شيئاً إلا أعطاهُ، ولقد جاءه رجلٌ، فأعطاه  غنماً بين جبلين، فرجع إلى قومه فقال: يا قوم أسلموا، فإن محمداً يعطي عطاء  من لا يخشى الفقر(3).
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
(1) [البقرة: 214]
(2) [التوبة: 100]
(3) أخرجه مسلم (ص1021، رقم 2312) كتاب الفضائل، باب ما سئل رسول الله ﷺ من شيء قط فقال: لا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(130)

*

آثار عبودية السرّاء والضراء
إن من أهم الآثار والنتائج الإيجابية التي يخرج بها العبد المؤمن حال عبوديته لله سبحانه وتعالى في كلا الحالين، ما يلي:
1-  إن الله تعالى يجزي الشاكرين في السرّاء بالأجر العظيم والزيادة في  الأرزاق والنِّعم المختلفة، لأنهم لم يغفلوا عن شكر الله بالقول والعمل  إزاء ما أغدق عليهم من المتاع والطيبات، قال تعالى: {وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ}(1)، وقال أيضًا: {وَسَنَجْزِي الشَّاكِرِينَ}(2). 
2- إن الصبر على الضرّاء، والرضى لأمر الله تعالى من أسباب العفو والمغفرة والثواب الجزيل، لقوله تعالى:  يقول الله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُم بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ}(3).
ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ما من مسلم يصيبه أذى من مرض فما سواه إلا حط الله به سيئاته كما تحط الشجرة ورقها«(4).
3-  الشعور بالرضى والقرب من الله عز وجل، حيث يحس العبد الشاكر أن الله عز  وجل خصّه بكرمه فيقبل عليه بالتوبة والاستغفار والثناء عليه سبحانه بما هو  أهله، وينال راحة نفسية عظيمة، ثم إنه يبادر إلى من حوله فيحسن إليهم شكرًا  لله الذي أحسن إليه ويبذل جهده في إدخال السرور إلى قلوبهم كما أدخل الله  المسرة إلى قلبه فتحصل بذلك الفائدة لمجتمعه وتزداد عرى الترابط بينه وبين  من أحسن إليهم، فإن فعل ذلك زاده الله من نعمه وأسبغها عليه ظاهرة وباطنة.
4-  إن عبودية السرّاء والضرّاء تدخل السكينة والطمأنينة في نفس العبد، لأنه  لم يصبه الغرور والتكبر حين أنعم الله تعالى عليه بالنعم المختلفة، ولم ينس  أن يرجع ذلك كله لله تعالى، فبقيت نفسه مطمئنة وسليمة من الكبر والاستعلاء. 
كما  أنه لم يتأفف عند الضرّاء من حاله وما أصابه من البلاء، بل رضي بقضاء الله  تعالى، وعَلِم أن ما أصابه لم يكن ليخطئه، وأن الله تعالى قد أعدّ له من  الأجر والثواب على صبره وثباته، وبالتالي تغتسل نفسه من آفة الحسد والحقد  على الآخرين.
5-  إن عبودية السرّاء والضراء تبني شخصية الإنسان بناء متينًا، حيث يتطلع في  حالتي السراء والضراء إلى الحياة بنظرة إيجابية، فلا يغريه المتاع عن العمل  والإنتاج، كما لا تحبطه المصائب والشدائد عن مواصلة الطريق وتجاوز الصعاب  للوصول إلى تحقيق الأهداف الممكنة بالوسائل المتاحة.
6-  إن عبودية السرّاء والضرّاء يساهم كثيرًا في توفير الأمن والاستقرار داخل  المجتمع، لأن المنعم عليه بالمال والصحة والإمكانات لا يترك إخوانه الضعفاء  ضحية للفقر والبطالة والجهل، بل إنه من منطلق العبودية لله تعالى يمدّهم  بجميع أشكال المساعدات سواء بالإنفاق عليهم، أو إيجاد فرص العمل لهم، وغير  ذلك من الأمور التي تخرج الغل والكراهية من نفوس المحرومين. 
وفي  الجانب الآخر فإن المصاب بالضرّاء يؤمن بقضاء الله تعالى وقدره، ويتفاعل  مع حقيقة البلاء بإيمانه بالجزاء المدّخر عند الله تعالى، فإنه لا يحمل في  نفسه حقدًا أو ضغينة على أحد، إضافة إلى ما يجده من المتنعم عليه من  التعاون والتكافل معه، كل ذلك يساهم في استقرار حال المجتمع وسلامته من  عوامل الجريمة والفساد.
*     *     *
كانت تلك جولة سريعة مع عبودية السراء والضراء، والتي هي جزء من العبودية العامة التي أشار إليها الله جلّ وعلا بقوله: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}(5). 
والكيّس  العاقل من يجعل الأحوال التي يمر بها والظروف التي تعترضه في الحياة ساحة  للعبادة وميدانًا لطاعة الله تعالى، ليس في حالات الشدة والرخاء فحسب، بل  إنه يستطيع أن يجعل من كل عمل مباح عبادة وتقربًا إلى الله حين يحتسب ويخلص  النية له جل وعلا، فيصبح تناول الطعام عبادة، والنوم عبادة، والرياضة  عبادة، والدراسة عبادة وهكذا، حتى تصبح كل حركة وسكنة تصدر منه عبادة يؤجر  عليها، وبذلك يؤدي العبد رسالته في الحياة، ويصل إلى الغاية التي خُلق من  أجلها وهي عبادة الله وحده.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
(1) [إبراهيم: 7]
(2) [آل عمران: 145]

(3) [الزمر: 10]
(4) سبق تخريجه.
(5) [الذاريات: 56]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(131)


*
يابلال أرحنا بها
الصلاة  من أعظم أركان الإسلام، وأجلّها، وأكثرها فائدة، وأوسعها آثارًا، وهي من  أهم العوامل لبناء الشخصية السوية، ومن أهم أدوات الشفاء للأمراض، ومن أكبر  الوسائل لمعالجة المشكلات وتجاوز العقبات.

لذا؛ نركّز في هذا المبحث على هذه الجوانب، فنفتتح بما رواه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله قال:
حَدَّثَنَا  إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عُمَرَ وَخَلَفُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا  يَحْيَى بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا يَعْنِي ابْنَ زَائِدَةَ عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ بْنِ  عَمَّارٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الله الدُّؤَلِيِّ قَالَ: قَالَ  عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ أَخُو حُذَيْفَةَ قَالَ حُذَيْفَةُ: «كَانَ رَسُولُ الله ﷺ إِذَا حَزَبَهُ أَمْرٌ صَلَّى«(1).
وما رواه أبو داود رحمه الله قال:حَدَّثَنَا  مُسَدَّدٌ حَدَّثَنَا عِيسَى بْنُ يُونُسَ حَدَّثَنَا مِسْعَرُ بْنُ  كِدَامٍ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ  قَالَ قَالَ رَجُلٌ قَالَ مِسْعَرٌ أُرَاهُ مِنْ خُزَاعَةَ لَيْتَنِي  صَلَّيْتُ فَاسْتَرَحْتُ فَكَأَنَّهُمْ عَابُوا عَلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ  سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله ﷺ يَقُول:ُ «يَا بِلالُ أَقِمْ الصَّلَاةَ أَرِحْنَا بِهَا«(2).
مفهوم الصلاة:
الصلاة لغة: الدعاء، قال تعالى:{وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ ۖ إِنَّ صَلَاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَّهُمْ}(3) أي ادع لهم، وقال النبي ﷺ: «إذا دعي أحدكم فليجب، فإن كان مطراً فليطعم وإن كان صائماً فليصلّ«(4).
الصلاة اصطلاحاً: الصلاة: أقوال وأفعال يتعبد الله بها، تفتح بالتكبير وتختتم بالتسليم.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
(1) أخرجه أبو داود (ص197، رقم 1319) كتاب الصلاة، باب تفريع صلاة السفر. وأحمد (5/ 388، رقم 23347). حديث حسن.
(2) سبق تخريجه.

(3) [لتوبة: 103]
(4) لسان العرب ج 7 / ص 397.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(132)


*
أهمية الصلاة وفضلها في الإسلام
الصلاة  عمود الدين، وثاني أركان الإسلام، تلي شهادة التوحيد، كما جاء في حديث  جبريل عليه السلام حين سأل الرسول ﷺ عن الإسلام فأجابه: «الإسلام  أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله، وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤتي  الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان، وتحج البيت إن استطعت إليه سبيلاً«(1).
وقد  أشار القرآن الكريم إلى فضل الصلاة ومكانتها في هذا الدين في آيات كثيرة  ما بين كونها فرضًا يؤدَّى، أو كونها عبادة يتقرب بها العبد إلى الله  تعالى، وجاء الثناء والجزاء على الذين يحافظون على هذه الفريضة كما في قوله  تعالى: {الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ  وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ . أُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  حَقًّا ۚ لَّهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ}(2).
وبالمقابل جاء التهديد والعقاب على تاركها، كما في قوله تعالى حين يُسأل بعض أصحاب النار عن سبب مقامهم في النار {مَا سَلَكَكُمْ فِي سَقَرَ . قَالُوا لَمْ نَكُ مِنَ الْمُصَلِّينَ}(3).
كما أن الصلاة هي أول ما يحاسب عليها العبد يوم القيامة لقول النبي ﷺ: «أول ما يحاسب به العبد يوم القيامة صلاته«(4).
والصلاة تميّز أهل الإيمان عن أهل الكفر لقوله ﷺ: «العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة فمن تركها فقد كفر«(5) وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «بين الرجل وبين الشرك والكفر ترك الصلاة«(6).
ومن  أهم المعالم التي تدل على أهمية الصلاة أيضًا أن الله تعالى أمر بها في في  معظم الأحوال، في الصحة والسقم، وفي السفر والحضر، وفي السلم والحرب.
من  أجل هذه المنزلة الكبيرة والمكانة الرفيعة للصلاة في هذا الدين كان الأمر  بها واضحًا في وصية النبي ﷺ قبل وفاته، عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: كان آخر  كلام رسول الله ﷺ: «الصلاة الصلاة، اتقوا الله فيما ملكت أيمانكم«(7)، حتى جعل يغرغر بها وما يفصح بها لسانه.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
(1) سبق تخريجه.
(2) [الأنفال: 3-4]
(3) [المدثر: 42-43]
(4)  أخرجه  أبو داود (ص133، رقم 864) كتاب الصلاة، باب قول النبي ﷺ كل صلاة لا يتمها  صاحبها تتم من تطوعه. والترمذي (ص111، رقم 413) كتاب الصلاة، باب أول ما  يحاسب عليه العبد يوم القيامة. والنسائي (ص64، رقم 466) كتاب الصلاة، باب  المحاسبة على الصلاة. وابن ماجه (ص204-205، رقم 1426) كتاب الصلاة، باب أول  ما يحاسب به العبد الصلاة.
(5)  أخرجه  الترمذي (ص595، رقم 464) كتاب الإيمان، باب ما جاء في ترك الصلاة.  والنسائي (ص64، رقم 464) كتاب الصلاة، باب المحاسبة على الصلاة. وابن ماجه  (ص151، رقم 1079) كتاب إقامة الصلاة، باب ما جاء في ترك الصلاة. وقد حسنه  الترمذي.

(6) أخرجه مسلم (ص51، رقم 1079) كتاب الإيمان، باب إطلاق اسم الكفر على من ترك الصلاة.
(7)  أخرجه  أبو داود (ص724، رقم 5158) كتاب الآداب، باب حق المملوك. وابن ماجه (ص232،  رقم 1625) كتاب الجنائز، باب ما جاء في مرض رسول الله ﷺ. وهو صحيح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(133)

*

صفة الصلاة
وأما  كيفية أداء الصلاة وصفتها، فقد بيّنها رسول الله ﷺ للصحابة بشروطها  وأركانها قولاً وعملاً، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول لهم: «صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي»(1)، ليس هذا فحسب، بل إنه كان ينبههم إذا وجد خللاً أو قصورًا في أدائهم للصلاة، كما جاء في حديث المسيء صلاته.
وما جاء في صفة صلاته عليه الصلاة والسلام من أحاديث فكثيرة، ويكفي الإشارة إلى ما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: «أن  النبي ﷺ قال: إذا قمتَ إلى الصلاة فأسبغ الوضوء، ثم استقبل القبلة فكبِّر  ثم اقرأ ما تيسَّر معك من القرآن، ثم اركع حتى تطمئن راكعًا، ثم ارفع حتى  تعتدل قائمًا، ثم اسجد حتى تطمئن ساجدًا، ثم ارفع حتى تطمئن جالسًا، ثم  اسجد حتى تطمئن ساجدًا، ثم افعل ذلك في صلاتك كلها»(2).
وينبغي  أن يرافق هذه الهيئة والأداء في الصلاة الخشوع وحضور القلب، والتأمل فيما  يقوله العبد بين يدي ربه، من آي القرآن والذكر والتكبير والتحميد والتسبيح  وغيرها، وقد أشاد الله تعالى بالمؤمنين الذين يخشعون في صلواتهم فقال: {قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ . الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ}(3).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ

(1) أخرجه البخاري (ص123، رقم 757) كتاب الأذان، باب قراءة الإمام والمأموم في الصلوات كلها.
(2) أخرجه  البخاري (ص30، رقم 139) كتاب الوضوء، باب إسباغ الوضوء. ومسلم (ص168، رقم  397) كتاب الصلاة، باب وجوب قراءة الفاتحة في كل ركعة.
(3) [المؤمنون: 1-2]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(134)

*
آثار الصلاة (1-3)


للصلاة  آثار إيجابية عظيمة في حياة المؤمن يلمسها حين يؤديها بأركانها وشروطها،  وبالصورة التي كانت يؤديها رسول الله ﷺ، فضلاً عن الآثار الأخروية التي  يلقاها المؤمن عند ربه يوم القيامة، ومن تلك الآثار:

1-إن  الصلاة من الأعمال التي ترفع درجات المصلي وتزيد من حسناته، كما تكفر عنه  السيئات والذنوب التي يقترفها في حياته اليومية، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَأَقِمِ  الصَّلَاةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ ۚ إِنَّ  الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ ذِكْرَىٰ لِلذَّاكِرِينَ}(1).

وعن عثمان رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله ﷺ يقول: « ما  من امرئ مسلم تحضره صلاةٌ مكتوبة، فيحسن وضوءها وخشوعها وركوعها؛ إلا كانت  كفارة لما قبلها من الذنوب، ما لم تؤتَ كبيرة، وذلك الدهر كله«(2).

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: « سمعت  رسول الله ﷺ يقول: أرأيتم لو أن نهراً بباب أحدكم، يغتسل منه كل يومٍ خمس  مرات، هل يبقى من درنه شيء؟ قالوا: لا يبقى من درنه شيء، قال: فذلك مثل  الصلوات الخمس، يمحو الله بهن الخطايا«(3).

2-إن  الصلاة التي هي الصلة بين العبد وربه، تزيد من تعلق هذا العبد بربه، لأنه  يقف بين يديه في اليوم خمس مرات على الأقل، يثني عليه ويحمده ويعظمه  ويستعين به، ويطلب منه الفوز والنجاة، فيستجيب الله تعالى له ويمنحه ما  يريد، وهذا ما يؤكده حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه حيث قال: سمعت رسول الله  ﷺ: «قال الله تعالى قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين  عبدي نصفين ولعبدي ما سأل، فإذا قال العبد: الحمد لله رب العالمين. قال  الله تعالى: حمدني عبدي وإذا قال الرحمن الرحيم قال الله تعالى: أثنى علي  عبدي. وإذا قال مالك يوم الدين. قال: مجّدني عبدي وقال مرة: فوض إلي عبدي.  فإذا قال: إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين قال هذا بيني وبين عبدي ولعبدي ما سأل.  فإذا قال اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم  ولا الضالين قال هذا لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل«(4).

3-إن الصلاة تدفع الإنسان لفعل الخير والعمل الصالح، وتجنبه سبل الغواية والمعاصي، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ ۖ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَىٰ عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنكَرِ}(5). ويقول جل ذكره: {وَالَّذِينَ يُمَسِّكُونَ بِالْكِتَابِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّا لَا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ}(6).

4-إن الصلاة تحفظ المسلم وتحميه من شرور الجن والإنس بسبب ما تنزل عليه من الرحمة والمغفرة، لقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من صلى الصبح فهو في ذمة الله»(7).

5-المحافظة على الصلاة وإقامتها عامل كبير في جلب الرزق والعيش الرغيد، لقوله تعالى: {وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا ۖ لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا ۖ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ ۗ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ}(8).

6-الصلاة  في أوقاتها الخمسة تنظم حياة المسلم في ليله ونهاره، حيث يصبح لديه برنامج  واضح يسير عليه وفق التقسيمات التي حددها الشرع لأوقات الصلاة، يقول  تعالى: {إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَّوْقُوتًا}(9)،  فيرتب وضعه وينظم حاله وفق هذا الجدول الزمني الذي حدده الله تعالى، ما  بين عمل دنيوي يساهم من خلاله في عمارة الكون وتحقيق ما ينفع نفسه ومجتمعه  وأمته، وبين ما يشده إلى الآخرة من خلال هذه الصلوات التي تفصل بين الواحدة  والأخرى فترة زمنية محددة، ليتخلص من أعباء الحياة وتعبها ونصبها، فيقف  بين يدي خالقه مجددًا عهده وولاءه وثباته على هذا الدين، ليرجع من جديد إلى  عمارة الأرض ونشر الخير بين الناس. 

وفي  هذا استشعار بقيمة الزمن، الذي يُسأل عنه الإنسان يوم القيامة، لأن تركه  وعدم الاستفادة منه يؤدي إلى التخلف والفساد والجريمة، بل سيكون وبالاً على  صاحبه إذا لم يستغله بما أمر الله به، وهو معنى قوله ﷺ: «لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن عمره فيما أفناه، وعن علمه فيم فعل وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه وعن جسمه فيم أبلاه«(10).

7-الصلاة تحافظ على أمن المجتمع واستقراره، وتقلل من نسبة الجرائم والجنايات بين أبنائه، لقوله تعالى: {وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ ۖ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَىٰ عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنكَرِ}(11)، وقد جاء الاقتران بين الأمر بالصلاة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في وصية لقمان لابنه: {يَا  بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ  الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَىٰ مَا أَصَابَكَ ۖ إِنَّ ذَٰلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ  الْأُمُورِ}(12).  فهذه الآيات تدل صراحة أن هناك علاقة متلازمة بين إقامة الصلاة واجتناب  المنكرات التي تشمل كل أنواع المعاصي والمفاسد التي تخل باستقرار الإنسان  ومجتمعه.

كما  أن الصلاة تُجَمّعُ الناس في اليوم والليلة خمس مرات، وفي الأسبوع مرة في  صلاة الجمعة، يقفون جميعهم بين يدي خالقهم متكاتفين متراصين، يجددون معًا  العهود والمواثيق مع هذا الخالق، ويجددون العهد فيما بينهم، ويتعرفون على  أحوالهم وحاجاتهم، فتزيد صلتهم ورحمة بعضهم ببعض، وغيرها من التبعات  والفوائد الاجتماعية الأخرى التي تفرزها هذه الصلاة بين المسلمين، وهي من  الأسباب التي ترجح كفة الأمن والاستقرار على كفة الجريمة والفساد.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

(1) [هود: 118]

(2) أخرجه مسلم (ص167، رقم 878) كتاب الطهارة، باب فضل الوضوء والصلاة بعدها.

(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص90، رقم 528) كتاب مواقيت الصلاة، باب الصلوات الخمس كفارة.

(4) أخرجه مسلم (ص167، رقم 395) كتاب الصلاة، باب وجوب قراءة الفاتحة.

(5) [العنكبوت: 45]

(6) [الأعراف: 170]

(7) أخرجه مسلم (ص265، رقم 1493) كتاب المساجد، باب فضل صلاة العشاء والصبح في جماعة.

(8) [طه: 132]

(9) [النساء: 103]

(10) سبق تخريجه.


(11) [العنكبوت: 45]

(12) [لقمان: 17]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(135)

*
آثار الصلاة (2-3)



8- وأما آثار الصلاة على المؤمن من الناحية النفسية فيمكن إجمالها فيما يلي:

أ-   إن الصلاة تجلب للنفس راحة وطمأنينة في كل أحوالها، لا سيما في النوازل  والمصائب التي قد تعتري المؤمن، وهو ما عبّر عنه رسول الله ﷺ عندما يحين  وقتها بقوله لبلال رضي الله عنه: «قم يا بلال فأرحنا بالصلاة»(1)، وقوله ﷺ: «وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة»(2)،  فهي الملاذ الذي ترنو إليه النفس دائمًا، ليذهب عنها الضيق والحرج وتحل  الراحة والسكينة، فحين يكبر المصلي تكبيرة الإحرام فكأنما ألقى بالدنيا وما  فيها من تعب وكدر إلى الوراء، وبدأ يستقبل نوعًا آخر من المشاعر والأحاسيس  التي يفتقدها قبل الدخول في هذا المقام السامي مع ربه سبحانه وتعالى. 

ب-  تعد الصلاة من أهم الأسباب التي تزيل عن المؤمن القلق النفسي الناجم عن  مؤثرات الحياة، فهو في صلاته يشعر عظمة خالقه حين يركع له ويسجد له بقلبه  وجوارحه، فتصغر في نفسه مسببات ذلك القلق وتوابعه، لأنه يحس أن هذه النفس  قد خرجت من ضيق الدنيا إلى سعة رحمة الله وعظمته التي تخشع له كل الخلائق  وتسجد له طوعًا وكرهًا.

ج-  الصلاة تبعد التوتر عن نفس المؤمن، بسبب تغيير الحركة المستمرة فيها، من  قيام وركوع وسجود وقعود وتحريك للسواعد وغيرها، فمثل هذه الحركات وهذه  التغيرات يحدث استرخاء فسيولوجيًا مهمًا في الجسم، وهذا ما يهدأ من روع  الإنسان المنفعل أو المتشنج، ويحافظ على توازنه النفسي، وقد وصى الرسول ﷺ  المؤمن الغاضب أو المتوتر بالجلوس إلى الأرض ليخف عنه غضبه وتوتره، يقول  عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ألا وإن الغضب جمرة في قلب ابن آدم أما رأيتم إلى حمرة عينيه وانتفاخ أوداجه فمن أحس بشيء فليلصق بالأرض«(3).

ولعل  ما نجده لدى بعض الشعوب عادة السجود ووضع الرأس على الأرض عند الإرهاق أو  الضيق أو الاكتئاب لها أصل من هذه الحقيقة، كما هي الحال عند اليابانيين،  إلا أنهم يدرجونها ضمن التمارين الرياضية أو المعالجات النفسية، مثل اليوغا  وغيرها. ونحن أغنانا الله تعالى بالصلاة، فنؤديها بخشوع ورغب ورهب.

د  – الصلاة تدفع عن المؤمن همزات الشياطين ولمزاتهم، في كل أحواله، حيث  تدربه على الشكر في السراء، وعلى الصبر في الضراء، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلَاةِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ}(4)، ويقول جل شأنه في آية أخرى: {وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ ۚ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ}(5).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ


(1) سبق تخريجه.

(2) أخرجه النسائي (ص469، رقم 3392) كتاب عشرة النساء، باب حب النساء. وأحمد (3/128، رقم 12315). والحديث صحيح.

(3) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص504، رقم 2191) كتاب الفتن، باب ما أخبر به النبي ﷺ. وأحمد  (3/19، رقم 11159). والحاكم (4/506، رقم 8543). قال الحاكم: صحيح على شرط  مسلم.

(4) [البقرة: 153]

(5) [الأعراف: 200]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(136)

*
آثار الصلاة (3-3)



هذا فضلاً عن بعض الفوائد البدنية والجسمية التي يمكن استنباطها من الصلاة، وهي:
-الصلاة  تعطي توازنًا للجسم، وتخفف الضغط على الدماغ، وذلك من خلال وضعيات الركوع  والسجود وما يرافقها من الضغط على أطراف أصابع القدمين، مما يعطي شعورًا  للمصلي بالاسترخاء والهدوء.
-السجود الطويل يؤدي إلى عودة ضغط الدم إلى معدلاته الطبيعية في الجسم كله، ويعمل على تدفق الدم إلى كل أجهزة الجسم.
- الصلاة  تجنب المصلي بعض الأمراض، مثل الدوالي، كما أنها تقوّي العظام وعضلات  البطن، وتنشط إفراز المرارة، وحركة المعدة والأمعاء، بسبب حركات الصلاة من  قيام وركوع وسجود وغيرها.
-الصلاة  تعوّد المؤمن على النظافة البدنية، والعناية بالجسم وتزكيته، وإزالة كل ما  يضر به من الأوساخ والروائح الكريهة، من خلال ما تسبق هذه العبادة
من عمليات الطهارة والوضوء، إضافة إلى نظافة الثياب وحسن الهيئة، استعدادًا لأداء الصلاة، لقول الله تعالى: {وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ . وَالرُّجْزَ فَاهْجُرْ}(1). وقوله
جلّ وعلا: {يَا  بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِندَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَكُلُوا  وَاشْرَبُوا وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا ۚ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ}(2).
*     *     *
وأخيرًا:
فإن  الصلاة من العبادات التي جعلها الله تعالى بمثابة محطات، يقف عندها المؤمن  في رحلة الحياة بين الفينة والأخرى، لتخفف عن كاهله أعباء هذه الرحلة،  وتمسح ما تعلقت به من الخطايا، وتلقي على نفسه الراحة والطمأنينة وتدفع  عنها نفث الشياطين ووساوسهم، ليتمكن من أداء رسالته في الحياة وفق المنهج  الرباني الصحيح.
لذا  ؛ لا بد من أداء هذه الفريضة أداء حسنًا، في وقتها المحدد، ومع جماعة  المسلمين في المساجد، وتبليغ الناس بأهمية هذا الركن عند الله تعالى ومدى  خطورة تركه أو إهماله، وذلك منذ المراحل الأولى في حياتهم، حتى يصبح جزءًا  من حياتهم، وهو الأمر الذي وصى به رسول الله ﷺ في قوله: «مروا أولادكم بالصلاة وهم أبناء سبع سنين، واضربوهم عليها وهم أبناء عشر، وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع«(3).
ولنتذكر دائمًا قول الله تعالى: {وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلَاةِ}(4)، فيستعان بها في جميع الأحوال والظروف.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
(1) [المدثر: 4]
(2) [الأعراف: 31]

(3) أخرجه أبو داود (ص82، رقم 495) كتاب الصلاة، باب متى يؤمر الغلام بالصلاة. وأحمد (2/18، رقم 6689). والحاكم (1/197، رقم 708).
(4) [البقرة: 45]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(137)

*الإنفاق في سبيل الله


عَنْ  عَدِيِّ بْنِ حَاتِمٍ عَنْ رَسُولِ الله ﷺ أَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ النَّارَ  فَتَعَوَّذَ مِنْهَا وَأَشَاحَ بِوَجْهِهِ ثَلَاثَ مِرَارٍ ثُمَّ قَال:َ «اتَّقُوا النَّارَ وَلَوْ بِشِقِّ تَمْرَةٍ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَجِدُوا فَبِكَلِمَةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ«(1).

وعَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ رَسُولِ الله ﷺ قَالَ: «مَا نَقَصَتْ صَدَقَةٌ مِنْ  مَالٍ وَمَا زَادَ الله عَبْدًا بِعَفْوٍ إِلَّا عِزًّا وَمَا تَوَاضَعَ  أَحَدٌ لله إِلَّا رَفَعَهُ الله«(2).

المال في الإسلام:

إن  ما في هذا الكون كله ملك لله تعالى، الإنسان والدواب والطيور والأرض  والسموات وما فيهما من الكائنات والجمادات، مخلوقات لله وملك له جل وعلا،  لقوله تعالى: {لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا فِيهِنَّ ۚ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ}(3)، وقوله تعالى: {وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ۖ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ}(4).

وبهذا المفهوم فإن المال وكل ما يندرج تحته من المصالح والممتلكات هي ملك لله تعالى.

وأما موقف الإنسان من هذا المال وملكه له فلا يخرج عن أمرين بعد اعتقاده أنه مال الله تعالى وأن ما رزق منه مؤتمن عليه:

1-ينتفع  بهذا المال في المباح وضمن الضوابط الشرعية التي رسمت حدود التصرف فيه  ومجالاته ومصارفه، لأنه كسائر المخلوقات التي سخرها الله تعالى للإنسان في  هذا الكون، لقوله تعالى: {أَلَمْ تَرَوْا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ  وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً ۗ وَمِنَ النَّاسِ  مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلَا هُدًى وَلَا كِتَابٍ  مُّنِيرٍ}(5).

2-أن  ينْفَع بالمال سائر خلق الله تعالى، لأن المال لم يخلق لفئة دون أخرى من  جهة، ولأن الإنسان مستخلف في الأرض ومستعمر فيها من جهة أخرى، لقوله تعالى:  {وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلَائِفَ الْأَرْضِ}(6)، وقوله تعالى: {هُوَ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الْأَرْضِ وَاسْتَعْمَرَكُ  مْ فِيهَا}(7)

وهذا يعني أن الإنسان موكل لصرف المال في الوجوه التي أمره الله الصرف فيها، لقوله تعالى: {آمِنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَأَنفِقُوا مِمَّا جَعَلَكُم مُّسْتَخْلَفِين  َ  فِيهِ ۖ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَأَنفَقُوا لَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ}(8) وأما  إذا تفاضل البعض على الآخر في استخلافهم لهذا المال، فهذا تقدير الله  وقسمته لهم، وهم مستخلفون عليه لينفقوا في سبيله ليس من باب الاستحباب  فحسب، بل هو واجب أيضًا كما هي الحال في الزكاة وصدقة الفطر، وكذلك حسب  الأحوال المادية التي تمر بها الأمة، فإن النفقة تصبح واجبة في كثير من  حالات الفقر والأزمات المادية التي تؤثر على حياة الناس، يقول تبارك  وتعالى: {وَآتُوهُم مِّن مَّالِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي آتَاكُمْ}(9) ، ويقول أيضًا: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُم مِّن قَبْلِ  أَن يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَّا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلَا خُلَّةٌ وَلَا شَفَاعَةٌ ۗ  وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ}(10).

ويقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في حديث أبي سعيد: «من احتكر فهو خاطئ«(11).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

(1) أخرجه البخاري (ص229، رقم 1417) كتاب الزكاة، باب الصدقة الرد. ومسلم (ص410، رقم 2350).

(2) أخرجه مسلم (ص1131-1132) كتاب الزكاة، باب الحث على الصدقة ولو بشق تمرة.

(3) [المائدة: 120]

(4) [النور: 42]

(5) [لقمان: 20]

(6) [الأنعام: 165]

(7) [هود: 61]

(8) [الحديد: 7]

(9) [النور: 33]

(10) [البقرة: 254]

(11) أخرجه مسلم (ص702، رقم 1605) كتاب البيوع، باب تحريم الاحتكار

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(138)


*
الإنفاق سنة كونية

إن  جذور الإنفاق ودوافعه ترجع إلى الفطرة الإنسانية السوية التي أودعها الله  في نفس الإنسان، المسلم وغير المسلم، فقد عرفت العرب قبل الإسلام بالإنفاق  على المساكين والضعفاء، وإكرام الضيف، واشتهرت فيهم شخصيات في هذا المجال  كحاتم الطائي وغيره، وهذا يعني أن الفطرة السليمة هي التي تدفع صاحبها  للإنفاق على الآخرين. لذا فإن المنفق حين ينفق ويكرم على من حوله، يشعر  بسعادة وراحة، لأن الجانب الإيجابي في نفسه يغلب على الجانب السلبي، وهي  أصل الفطرة التي فطر الناس عليها، أما إذا خالف الإنسان هذه الفطرة،  واستأثر البخل والشح، فإنه يحرم من هذه السعادة في نفسه، كما يحرم ودّ  الناس وثناءهم ودعاءهم.

هذا  بالنسبة إلى الإنسان، أما إذا أُمعن النظر في سائر المخلوقات والأشياء في  هذا الكون، فإن هناك إشارات كونية واضحة على حقيقة الإنفاق وعلاقتها  بالحياة، ومدى تأثيرها على الكائنات المحيطة الأخرى، فالأرض مثلاً تخرج  الطيبات المختلفة بأمر الله حين تلقى بركات السماء من الأمطار والهواء  والشمس، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَتَرَى الْأَرْضَ هَامِدَةً فَإِذَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ وَأَنبَتَتْ مِن كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بَهِيجٍ}(1)،وحين تحرم هذه البركات يصيبها القحط والجفاف، ويصيب الناس الفقر والجوع.

وكذلك  الحال بالنسبة للدواب والطيور، فإنها تنطلق كل صباح سعيًا وراء رزقها من  أجل بقائها وإطعام صغارها، وكلها أسرار وآيات في كون الله تبارك وتعالى.


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ

(1) [الحج:5]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(139)


*
أنواع الإنفاق (1-2)


الإنفاق المشروع نوعان، الإنفاق الواجب والإنفاق المستحب:

الأول: الإنفاق الواجب:

وفيما يلي بعض وجوه الإنفاق الواجب:

1-الإنفاق  على الوالدين: في حالات العسر واليسر، فلا يسقط هذا الواجب بيسر حالهما أو  غناهما، لأن الأصل في مال الولد أنه للوالد، لقوله ﷺ لأحد الصحابة: «أنت ومالك لأبيك»(1)،  كما أخبر عليه الصلاة والسلام بأولوية من يُنفق عليهم من الناس الوالدين،  فعن كليب بن منفعة الحنفي عن جده أنه أتى النبي ﷺ فقال: يا رسول الله من  أبرّ قال: «أمك وأباك وأختك وأخاك ومولاك الذي يلي ذاك، حقًا واجبًا ورحمًا موصولة»(2). 

2-الإنفاق  على الزوجة: حيث إن المرأة إذا خرجت من بيت أبيها فإن نفقتها تنتقل إلى  زوجها، في الملبس والمأكل والمسكن، والعطايا الأخرى، لقوله تعالى: {وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ}(3).

وقد جعل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أعظم النفقة أجرًا تلك التي ينفقها الرجل على أهل بيته، فقال: «دينار  أنفقته في سبيل الله، ودينار أنفقته في رقبة، ودينار تصدقت به على مسكين،  ودينار أنفقته على أهلك؛ أعظمها أجرًا الذي أنفقته على أهلك»(4).

3-الإنفاق  على الأولاد: في مجالات الحياة المهمة، التي تتكون من خلالها شخصية  الأبناء والبنات على أسس سليمة، وتنمّي المهارات والمواهب لديهم، ليكونوا  لبنات صالحة في بناء المجتمع ورقيه وتقدمه، لا سيما في هذا العصر الذي  تنوعت فيه العلوم والتخصصات، وتطورت آليات التحصيل المعرفي، وتوسعت فيه  آفاق الأولاد والبنات في هذا الفضاء العلمي الواسع في السنين المبكرة من  أعمارهم، الأمر الذي يفرض على الآباء الإنفاق على أولادهم حتى لا يتأخروا  عن الركب الحضاري، ولكن في حدود ضوابط الشرع وأحكامه، يقول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: «أفضل دينار ينفقه الرجل دينار ينفقه على عياله، ودينار ينفقه على دابته في سبيل الله، ودينار ينفقه على أصحابه في سبيل الله»(5).

4-الإنفاق  على من تحت ولايته: من الخدم والعمال وغيرهم، فعن عن أم سلمة رضي الله  عنها قالت: قلت يا رسول الله هل لي أجر في بني أبي سلمة أن أنفق عليهم ولست  بتاركتهم هكذا وهكذا إنما هم بني؟ فقال: «نعم لك أجر ما أنفقت عليهم»(6).

ولا  بد هنا من الإشارة إلى شناعة الفعل وعظم الإثم للذين يخالفون أمر رسول  الله ﷺ ووصيته نحو الخدم والعمال وكل من يعملون تحت أيديهم، فلا يعطونهم  أجورهم، أو يتأخرون فيها أو ينقصون منها، أو يبخلون عليهم بالطعام أو  يسكنونهم في أماكن لا تليق بالإنسان الذي كرّمه الله، يقول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: «كفى بالمرء إثمًا أن يحبس عمن يملك قوته»(7).

6-الإنفاق  في الزكاة: فالزكاة هي فريضة مالية فرضها الله تعالى للفقراء في أموال  الأغنياء، وهي ركن من أركان الإسلام، وهي ليست إحسانًا أو منّة يتفضل بها  المؤمن على أخيه المحتاج، وقد كثرت الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة على هذه  الفريضة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}(8)، ويقول جل شأنه: {وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ}(9).

ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام في وصيته لمعاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه حين بعثه إلى اليمن: «إنك  ستأتي قومًا أهل كتاب، فإذا جئتهم فادعهم إلى أن يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا  الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله، فإن هم أطاعوا لك بذلك فأخبرهم أن الله قد فرض  عليهم خمس صلوات في كل يوم وليلة، فإن هم أطاعوا لك بذلك فأخبرهم أن الله  قد فرض عليهم صدقة تؤخذ من أغنيائهم فترد على فقرائهم، فإن هم أطاعوا لك  بذلك فإياك وكرائم أموالهم، واتق دعوة المظلوم فإنه ليس بينه وبين الله  حجاب«

كما توعد الله تعالى مانعي الزكاة بالعقوبة والعذاب فقال: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الْأَحْبَارِ  وَالرُّهْبَانِ لَيَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ النَّاسِ بِالْبَاطِلِ  وَيَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ۗ وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ الذَّهَبَ  وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلَا يُنفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَبَشِّرْهُم  بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ . يَوْمَ يُحْمَىٰ عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ  فَتُكْوَىٰ بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنُوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ ۖ هَٰذَا مَا  كَنَزْتُمْ لِأَنفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ}(10)

ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من  آتاه الله مالا فلم يؤد زكاته مثّل له يوم القيامة شجاعًا أقرع له زبيبتان  يطوقه يوم القيامة، ثم يأخذ بلهزمتيه يعني بشدقيه ثم يقول‏:‏ أنا مالك أنا  كنزك‏«(11)، وأما مصارف الزكاة فقد حددتها الآية الكريمة في قوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا  الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا  وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ ۖ فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ اللَّهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ  عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ}(12).

7-ويلحق بالزكاة زكاة الفطر من حيث الوجوب، يقول ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: «فرض  رسول الله ﷺ زكاة الفطر صاعًا من تمر أو صاعًا من شعير على العبد والحر  والذكر والأنثى والصغير والكبير من المسلمين، وأمر بها أن تؤدى قبل خروج  الناس إلى الصلاة»(13).

كما يلحق بالإنفاق الواجب بعض المجالات الأخرى، كالأضحية والعقيقة والكفارات والنذور وغيرها.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ

(1) أخرجه  ابن ماجه (ص328، رقم 2291) كتاب التجارات، باب ما للرجل من مال ولده.  وأحمد (2/204، رقم 6902). وابن حبان (2/1420، رقم 410). والحديث حسن  بشواهده.

(2) أخرجه  أبو داود (ص722، رقم 5140) كتاب الأدب، باب بر الوالدين. والنسائي (ص350،  رقم 33) كتاب الزكاة، باب أيتها اليد العليا. وهو حديث صحيح.

(3) [البقرة: 232]

(4) أخرجه مسلم (ص403، رقم 995) كتاب الزكاة، باب فضل النفقة على العيال والمملوك.

(5) أخرجه مسلم (ص403، رقم 994) كتاب الزكاة، باب فضل النفقة على العيال.


(6) أخرجه  البخاري (ص238، رقم 1467) كتاب الزكاة، باب الزكاة على الزوج والأيتام في  الحجر. ومسلم (ص405، رقم 1001) كتاب الزكاة. باب فضل النفقة والصدقة على  الأقربين.

(7) أخرجه مسلم (ص403، رقم 996) كتاب الزكاة، باب فضل النفقة على العيال والمملوكة وإثم من ضيعهم أو حبس نفقتهم عنهم.

(8) [النور: 56]

(9) [البقرة: 43]

(10) [التوبة: 34-35]

(11) رواه البخاري، برقم، ص.


(12) [التوبة: 60]

(13) أخرجه البخاري (ص226، رقم 1403) كتاب الزكاة، باب إثم مانع الزكاة

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(140)


*
أنواع الإنفاق (2-2)



الثاني: الإنفاق المستحب:

وهو  الإنفاق في أوجه البرّ المختلفة، ولا يمكن حصرها، لأنها تتعدد بحسب حوائج  الناس وافتقارهم إليها، ومن أهم وجوه الخير التي يمكن أن ينفق الإنسان فيها:

1- بناء  المساجد التي يجتمع فيها المسلمون في اليوم والليلة خمس مرات على الأقل،  وتقام فيها صلاة الجماعة، ويقرأ فيها القرآن، وتقام فيها الخطب والمحاضرات  والندوات العلمية، ويلحق الإنفاق ببناء المساجد الإنفاق على القائمين عليها  من الأئمة والمؤذنين والإداريين، وحسب المعمّر لبيوت الله قوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا  يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ  وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ ۖ  فَعَسَىٰ أُولَٰئِكَ أَن يَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ}(1)، قوله ﷺ: «من بنى لله مسجداً يبتغي به وجه الله بنى الله له بيتاً في الجنة»(2).

2- الإنفاق  على كتاب الله تعالى:  وذلك بطباعته ونشره في العالم، كما هي حال مجمع  الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف، فقد وصل كتاب الله تعالى عبر هذا المجمع  إلى أصقاع المعمورة، ومن وجوه الإنفاق على كتاب الله أيضًا إنشاء المعاهد  والمدارس الخاصة لحفظ القرآن وتفسيره وعلومه، وكذلك الإنفاق على القائمين  عليها وعلى كل ما يخدم هذا الكتاب، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلّمه»(3).

3- طباعة  الكتب النافعة: وهذا باب مستحدث من أبواب الإنفاق في سبيل الله، وذلك حين  يبادر المؤمن المقتدر ماليًا على طباعة الكتب العلمية المختلفة التي ترجع  بالفائدة على المؤمن في الدنيا والآخرة، سواء كانت في العلوم التطبيقية  كالفيزياء والطب والرياضيات وغيرها، أوفي العلوم الشرعية كالعقيدة والفقه  وعلوم القرآن والتفسير والسيرة، وذلك من نفقته الخاصة، للأفراد أو للمؤسسات  العلمية والتعليمية، لأن كثيرًا ممن لديهم الإمكانات العلمية والدعوية لا  يستطيعون القيام بمصاريف الطباعة والنشر لمؤلفاتهم ومصنفاتهم، ويعدّ هذا  الفعل من الأعمال الصالحة التي تقرّب صاحبها إلى الله تعالى، لأنه ساهم في  نشر العلم والمعرفة بين الناس، الأمر الذي يعرّفهم بالله تعالى، وبحقائق  الكون وما فيه من الآيات والنعم، والاستفادة منها للنجاح والفلاح في الدنيا  والآخرة.

4- الهدايا  والهبات: فقد حثّ الرسول ﷺ على الهدايا والعطايا بين المؤمنين، لأنها نوع  من أنواع الإنفاق الذي يؤلّف بين قلوبهم، ويغرس في نفوسهم الحب والرحمة نحو  بعضهم البعض، كما ينزع منها البغض والشحناء، فضلاً عما ينال صاحب الهدية  من جزاء ومثوبة عند الله، وقد ثبت أن النبي ﷺ كان يحب الهدية ويقبلها ويثيب  عليها(4).

5- رعاية  الأيام والأرامل، والوقوف على شؤونهم ومراقبة حوائجهم والعمل على قضائها،  لأنهم فقدوا معيلهم وهم ضعفاء لا يقدرون على العمل والكسب، لذا حث الشرع  على رعايتهم والإنفاق عليهم، وقد أعدّ الله تعالى على ذلك أجرًا عظيمًا،  للحديث الذي يرويه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي ﷺ أنه قال: «الساعي على الأرملة والمسكين كالمجاهد في سبيل الله» ثم يقول أبو هريرة: وأحسبه قال: «وكالقائم الذي لا يفتر، وكالصائم الذي لا يفطر»(5).

ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة كهاتين، وأشار إلى السبابة والوسطى»(6).

6-  القرض الحسن: وهو إعطاء المؤمن بعض ماله لأخيه المؤمن على سبيل القرض  الحسن، ليقضي بها حاجته، على أن يردها إليه في الأجل المتفق عليه، وقد حث  الإسلام على هذا الفعل وعدّه من الإنفاق الذي يثاب عليه صاحبها، لقوله  تعالى:{مَّن ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ  قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً ۚ وَاللَّهُ  يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ}(7).

7-  رعاية أهل العلم وطلبة العلم والإنفاق عليهم: إن الإنفاق على العلم الشرعي  وطلبته من الأعمال الصالحة التي يؤجر عليها صاحبه، وذلك بدعم مراكز  التعليم والإنفاق على مرافقها وأدواتها التعليمة، وكذلك القائمين عليها من  المشرفين وأهل العلم، وكذلك الإنفاق على طلبة العلم الذين هم أحوج الناس  إلى المساعدة والإنفاق، لأن كثيرًا منهم يقطعون المسافات البعيدة، ويصرفون  ما لديهم من مال من أجل الوصول إلى البلد الذي يتعلمون فيه، فيكون حاجتهم  ماسة إلى السكن والمأكل والملبس وكذلك لوازم التعليم من القراطيس والكتب  وغيرها، وكل ذلك لا يتوفر إلا بالدعم المالي لهم.

8- رعاية  المرضى ومداواتهم، من خلال تأمين العلاج لهم سواء العقاقير أو التبرع  بشراء أجهزة طبية ووضعها في المستشفيات تحت إشراف مختصين أمناء، كأجهزة  غسيل الكلى والعناية المركزة، وغيرها، لا سيما في الوقت الحاضر الذي تعددت  فيه الأمراض المعضلة والمزمنة، والتي يقابلها التكاليف الباهظة للعلاج أو  التخفيف من وطأة المرض، الأمر الذي يخفف المعاناة النفسية عن المريض أيضًا  حين يتعالج مجانًا أو بأجور رمزية، والله تعالى يقول: {وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا}(8). ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من نفّس عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا نفّس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة«(9).

9- سداد  الديون عن المدينين المعسرين، لا سيما الذين أودعوا السجن، فإن قضاء  الدَّين عنهم وإخراجهم من ظلمات السجن وإرجاعهم إلى أهلهم وأولادهم من أكبر  الأعمال والقربات التي يتقرب بها العبد إلى الله تعالى، يقول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: «من يسر على معسر يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة، والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه«(10).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ

(1) [التوبة: 18]

(2) أخرجه البخاري (ص78، رقم 450) كتاب الصلاة، باب من بنى مسجدًا. ومسلم (ص216، رقم 533) كتاب المساجد، باب فضل بناء المساجد.

(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص901، رقم 5027) كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه.

(4) انظر: صحيح البخاري (ص416، رقم 2577) كتاب الهبة، باب من قبل الهدية.

(5) أخرجه  البخاري (ص956، رقم 5353) كتاب النفقات، باب فضل النفقة على الأهل. ومسلم  (ص1290، رقم 2982) كتاب الزهد، باب فضل الإحسان إلى الأرملة.

(6) أخرجه البخاري (ص912، رقم 5104) كتاب النكاح، باب شهادة المرضعة.

(7) [البقرة: 245]


(8) [المائدة: 32]

(9) أخرجه مسلم (ص1172، رقم 2699) كتاب الذكر والدعاء، باب فضل الإجماع على قراءة القرآن.

(10) المصدر السابق.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(141)

* 



آداب الإنفاق

1-إخلاص النية لله تعالى:

انطلاقًا من قوله ﷺ: «إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى»(1)،  فإن إخلاص النية شرط شرعي لأي عمل صالح، فلا يكون الإنفاق على الناس  والوقوف على قضاء حوائجهم من باب الشهرة أو الرياء، أو من أجل تحقيق أهداف  دنيوية أخرى، بل يجب أن يكون هذا العمل خالصًا لله تعالى، وتطبيقًا  وامتثالاً لأمره جل وعلا بالإنفاق في وجوه البرّ المختلفة، وهذه الخطوة  الأولى في صحة الإنفاق وقبوله، لقوله تعالى: {وَمَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَتَثْبِيتًا مِّنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ بِرَبْوَةٍ أَصَابَهَا  وَابِلٌ فَآتَتْ أُكُلَهَا ضِعْفَيْنِ فَإِن لَّمْ يُصِبْهَا وَابِلٌ  فَطَلٌّ ۗ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ}(2)، وقوله تعالى: {لَّيْسَ  عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَٰكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاءُ ۗ وَمَا  تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِأَنفُسِكُمْ ۚ وَمَا تُنفِقُونَ إِلَّا  ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ ۚ وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يُوَفَّ  إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ}(3).بخلاف  الذين يفعلون ذلك لمآرب أخرى من أجل الرياء أو الشهرة أو تحقيق مصالح  وأهداف ذاتية وغيرها، فإن عملهم لا وزن له عند الله، بل ينقل عليهم عبئًا  ووزرًا، يقول الله تعالى: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُم بِالْمَنِّ  وَالْأَذَىٰ كَالَّذِي يُنفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلَا يُؤْمِنُ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ۖ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ عَلَيْهِ  تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا ۖ لَّا يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَىٰ  شَيْءٍ مِّمَّا كَسَبُوا ۗ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ}(4).

وفي الصحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه قال: سمعت رسول الله ﷺ يقول: «إن  أول الناس يقضي عليه يوم القيامة ثلاثة » ومنهم: « رجل وسع الله عليه  وأعطاه من أصناف المال كله، فأتى به فعرفه نعمه فعرفها، قال: فما عملت  فيها؟ قال: ما تركت من سبيل تحب أن ينفق فيها إلا أنفقت فيها لك، قال: كذبت  ولكنك فعلت ليقال جواد، فقد قيل، فسحب على وجهه، ثم ألقي في النار« (5).

2-أن  يكون المال المنفَق حلالاً، فلا يكون مكتسبًا حرامًا، كالربا والغش  والسرقة وغيرها، بل يجب أن يكون طيبًا وبالطرق المباحة التي أباحها الشرع،  وهي كثيرة جدًا، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إن الله طيب لا يحب إلا طيبًا«(6).

3-الإسرار في عملية الإنفاق، حفاظًا على كرامة الفقير والمحتاج، ودرءًا للرياء، وتربية للنفس، امتثالاً لقوله تعالى:{إِن  تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ ۖ وَإِن تُخْفُوهَا وَتُؤْتُوهَا  الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ ۚ وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنكُم مِّن  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ}(7).

كما يقول النبي ﷺ عن السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله: «ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تدرك شماله ما تنفق يمينه«.

4-أن يخرج المنفق من ماله أجوده وأفضله، فلا يتصدق على الناس بالمال الرديء الذي لا يستفيدون منه، لقوله تعالى: {لَن تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّىٰ تُنفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ ۚ وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِن شَيْءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ}(8)، وقوله جل ثناؤه: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنفِقُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ  وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُم مِّنَ الْأَرْضِ ۖ وَلَا تَيَمَّمُوا  الْخَبِيثَ مِنْهُ تُنفِقُونَ وَلَسْتُم بِآخِذِيهِ إِلَّا أَن تُغْمِضُوا  فِيهِ ۚ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ}(9).

عن  أنس رضي الله عنه قال: كان أبو طلحة أكثر الأنصار بالمدينة مالاً من نخل،  وكان أحب أمواله بيرحاء، وكانت مستقبلة المسجد، وكان رسول الله ﷺ يدخلها  ويشرب من ماء فيها طيب. قال أنس: فلما نزلت هذه الآية: {لَن تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّىٰ تُنفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ}(10)، قام أبو طلحة إلى رسول الله ﷺ فقال: يا رسول الله إن الله تعالى أنزل عليك: {لَن تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّىٰ تُنفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ}  وإن أحب مالي إلي بيرحاء وإنها صدقة لله تعالى أرجو برها وذخرها عند الله  تعالى، فضعها يا رسول الله حيث أراك الله. فقال رسول الله ﷺ: «بخ! ذلك مال رابح، ذلك مال رابح، وقد سمعت ما قلت وإني أرى أن تجعلها في الأقربين»، فقال أبو طلحة: أفعل يا رسول الله. فقسمها أبو طلحة في أقاربه وبني عمه(11).

5-تجنب  المنّ والأذى في الإنفاق، لأن التصدق مع المنّ والأذى دلالة على الامتعاض  من أمر الله، لأنه ينفق باستعلاء واستكبار دون أن يرجع فضل النعمة إلى الله  تعالى الذي أمره بالسخاء في العطاء، كما أن في المنّ إذلال وإهانة  للمسكين، وقد نهى تعالى عن ذلك فقال: {قَوْلٌ مَّعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِّن صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى ۗ وَاللَّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَلِيمٌ}(12)، وقال أيضًا: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُم بِالْمَنِّ وَالْأَذَىٰ}(13)

6-الاعتدال  في الإنفاق: إن من أهم مبادئ هذا الدين هو الاعتدال في الأمور كلها، فلا  إفراط ولا تفريط، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة إلى الإنفاق، فإن الاعتدال فيه يجعل  الحياة متوازنة، ويصل الخير والمنفعة إلى الجميع، بخلاف إذا كان هناك إفراط  في النفقة أو التقتير فيها، فإن الحالتين لا تخلوان من السلبيات المختلفة  على المنفق والمنفق عليه، بحيث لا يصبح هذا الإنفاق إسرافًا، ولا يمسك عنه  حتى يصبح بخلاً وشحًا، وقد أمر الله بالإنفاق المعتدل وأثنى على أصحابه  فقال:{وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا أَنفَقُوا لَمْ يُسْرِفُوا وَلَمْ يَقْتُرُوا وَكَانَ بَيْنَ ذَٰلِكَ قَوَامًا}(14).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ

(1) سبق تخريجه.

(2) [البقرة: 265]

(3) [البقرة: 272]

(4) [البقرة: 264]

(5) أخرجه مسلم (ص852، رقم 1905) كتاب الإمارة، باب من قاتل للرياء والسمعة.

(6) أخرجه مسلم (ص409، رقم 1015) كتاب الزكاة، باب قبول الصدقة من الكسب الطيب.

(7) [البقرة: 271]

(8) [آل عمران: 92]

(9) [البقرة: 267]

(10) [آل عمران: 92]

(11) أخرجه  البخاري (ص236، رقم 1461) كتاب الزكاة، باب الزكاة على الأقارب. ومسلم  (ص404، رقم 998) كتاب الزكاة، باب فضل النفقة والصدقة على الأقربين والزوج  والأولاد ولو كانوا مشركين.

(12) [البقرة: 263]

(13) [البقرة: 264]


(14) [الفرقان: 67]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(142)


*آثار الإنفاق على النفس والمجتمع (1-4)


أولاً- الإنفاق سبب لدخول الجنة والنجاة من النار:

إن  المنفق والمتصدق حين يعطف على إخوانه ويمد إليهم يد العون بالمال، فيشتري  لهم، ويطعمهم، ويكسوهم، ويداوي مرضاهم، ويسدد ديونهم، إنما هي أعمال صالحة  ثابتة تسجل له، وتصبح سببًا لدخول الجنة، قال تعالى:{فَأَمَّا مَنْ أَعْطَىٰ وَاتَّقَىٰ . وَصَدَّقَ بِالْحُسْنَىٰ . فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْيُسْرَىٰ}(1)، والإنفاق الخالص

لله تعالى حجاب لصاحبه من النار، فرُبَّ صدقة صغيرة في الدنيا تكون سببًا لدفع العذاب، كما يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «الصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما يطفئ الماء النار«(2).

لذا  حرص النبي ﷺ على هذا العمل الصالح وحث الأمة عليه، ولم يحدد له حجمًا أو  نصابًا، وإنما جعل الأمر مفتوحًا ليشارك فيه معظم الناس، حتى وإن كان شق  تمرة، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «اتَّقُوا النَّارَ وَلَوْ بِشِقِّ تَمْرَةٍ«(3).

ثانيًا – الإنفاق يضاعف الأجر ويزيد الحسنات:

يضاعف الله للمنفق في سبيله جل وعلا الأجر ويزيد من حسناته ما يشاء، لقوله تعالى: {مَّثَلُ  الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ  أَنبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنبُلَةٍ مِّائَةُ حَبَّةٍ ۗ  وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَن يَشَاءُ ۗ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ}(4).

ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من  تصدق بعدل تمرة من كسب طيب – ولا يقبل الله إلا الطيب – فإن الله يقبلها  بيمينه ثم يربيها لصاحبها كما يربي أحدكم فلوه حتى تكون مثل الجبل«(5).

ثالثًا- الإنفاق يطهر النفس:

كما  أن الإنفاق يطهر المال ويزكيه، فإنه في الوقت نفسه يطهر النفس وتغسلها من  الأمراض الكثيرة، كالحسد والشح والأنانية وغيرها، فحين يخرج المنفق من ماله  حق المساكين والمحتاجين فإنه يتحرر بهذا العمل من حبّ المال وسطوته في  النفس، وبذلك تتطهر النفس وتعلو فوق المال والدنيا، يقول الله تعالى:{خُذْ  مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِم بِهَا وَصَلِّ  عَلَيْهِمْ ۖ إِنَّ صَلَاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَّهُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ}(6).

كما  تتطهر في الطرف الآخر نفس المنفق عليه، ويتحرر من أغلال الحقد والضغينة  حين يرى أخاه المنفق يمدّه بالعون والمساعدة، ويحل مشكلاته المادية وأزماته  الاقتصادية، لأن القلوب مجبولة على حب من تحسن إليها.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

(1) [الليل: 5-7]

(2) أخرجه البخاري (ص232، رقم 1435) كتاب الزكاة، باب الصدقة تكفر الخطيئة.

(3) سبق تخريجه.

(4) [البقرة: 261]


(5) أخرجه البخاري (ص227، رقم 1410) كتاب الزكاة، باب الصدقة من كسب طيب. ومسلم (ص408، رقم 1014) كتاب الزكاة، باب قبول الصدقة من الكسب.

(6) [التوبة: 103]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(143)


*آثار الإنفاق على النفس والمجتمع (2-4)



رابعًا: الزكاة والإنفاق شكر لله عز وجل:

إذا  أغدق الله تعالى على عبده بالنعم، ويسّر عليه مسؤوليات الحياة، وساق إليه  الأرزاق من كل جانب، فإن من الواجب شكر هذه النعمة، وذلك بالحفاظ على المال  وعدم الإسراف فيه وإنفاقه في وجوه الخير المختلفة، بالزكاة أو الصدقة أو  التبرع لجهات خيرية أو الوقف على مصالح المسلمين، وهذا جزء من

شكر  النعمة التي خصه الله بها، وقد توعد الله على ذلك بالزيادة والبركة، كما  توعّد على كفر النعمة وابتذالها وحرمان الناس منها بالعذاب والعقاب فقال:{وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ ۖ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ}(1).

فالمال  عزيز على النفس، فإذا أخرجه صاحبه طاعة لله كان ذلك شكرًا لله له جلّ  وعلا، وقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام قدوة في العطاء والإنفاق، يقول أنس بن  مالك رضي الله عنه: ما سُئل رسولُ الله ﷺ على الإسلام شيئاً إلا أعطاهُ،  ولقد جاءه رجلٌ، فأعطاه غنماً بين جبلين، فرجع إلى قومه فقال: يا قوم  أسلموا، فإن محمداً يعطي عطاء من لا يخشى الفقر، وإن كان الرجل ليسلم ما  يريد إلا الدنيا، فما يلبث إلا يسيرًا حتى يكُون الإسلامُ أحب إليه من  الدنيا وما عليها(2).

وقد  ضرب الله أمثلة وأورد قصصًا على المنفق الذي يشكره جل وعلا على نعمه  وآلائه، والممسك الذي يكفر نعمة الله عليه ويرجع الأمر إلى نفسه.

فالمثال  الأول: قصة نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام، حيث أنعم الله عليه بالمال  والملك، وسخر له الريح والجان، ومخاطبة الطيور والدواب، فقابل ذلك بشكر  الله تعالى والثناء عليه وطاعته والإنفاق في سبيله، قال تعالى:{وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ  الرِّيحَ غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ ۖ وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ  عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ ۖ وَمِنَ الْجِنِّ مَن يَعْمَلُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ بِإِذْنِ  رَبِّهِ ۖ وَمَن يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ  السَّعِيرِ . يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَاءُ مِن مَّحَارِيبَ وَتَمَاثِيلَ  وَجِفَانٍ كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَّاسِيَاتٍ ۚ اعْمَلُوا آلَ دَاوُودَ  شُكْرًا ۚ وَقَلِيلٌ مِّنْ عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ}(3).

المثال  الثاني: قصة قارون، الذي آتاه الله من المال والذهب ما لم يأته أحدًا في  عصره، فقابل هذه النعمة بالتجبر والتكبر على الله وعلى عباده، وقال إنما  جمعت هذا المال بعلمي وعملي، فأخزاه الله تعالى وخسف به وبداره الأرض جزاء  لهذا التصور والسلوك، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّ  قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَىٰ فَبَغَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ ۖ وَآتَيْنَاهُ  مِنَ الْكُنُوزِ مَا إِنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بِالْعُصْبَةِ أُولِي  الْقُوَّةِ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ ۖ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا  يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ . وَابْتَغِ فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللَّهُ الدَّارَ  الْآخِرَةَ ۖ وَلَا تَنسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَأَحْسِن كَمَا  أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ ۖ وَلَا تَبْغِ الْفَسَادَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ۖ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ . قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ  عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ عِندِي ۚ أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن  قَبْلِهِ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ  جَمْعًا ۚ وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ . فَخَرَجَ  عَلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ فِي زِينَتِهِ ۖ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْحَيَاةَ  الدُّنْيَا يَا لَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ قَارُونُ إِنَّهُ لَذُو  حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ . وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَيْلَكُمْ ثَوَابُ  اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِّمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَلَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا  الصَّابِرُونَ . فَخَسَفْنَا بِهِ وَبِدَارِهِ الْأَرْضَ فَمَا كَانَ لَهُ  مِن فِئَةٍ يَنصُرُونَهُ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُنتَصِرِينَ . وَأَصْبَحَ الَّذِينَ تَمَنَّوْا مَكَانَهُ بِالْأَمْسِ  يَقُولُونَ وَيْكَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ ۖ لَوْلَا أَن مَّنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا لَخَسَفَ  بِنَا ۖ وَيْكَأَنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ . تِلْكَ الدَّارُ  الْآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُهَا لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوًّا فِي الْأَرْضِ  وَلَا فَسَادًا ۚ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ . مَن جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ  فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِّنْهَا ۖ وَمَن جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلَا يُجْزَى  الَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَّا مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ}(4).

خامسًا: الإنفاق ينمي المال، ويزيده:

كما يضاعف الإنفاق من الحسنات ويزيد من الأجر والثواب فإنه في الوقت نفسه ينمّي المال ويزيده، لقوله تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنفَقُوا  مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَّن  تَبُورَ . لِيُوَفِّيَهُمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدَهُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ ۚ  إِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ}(5).

وأخبر  الله تعالى أن ما ينفق في سبيله من مال أو متاع أو أعيان، فإنه يعوّضه  ويزيده أضعافًا دون أن ينقص ذلك من ملكه شيء، قال تعالى: {قُلْ  إِنَّ رَبِّي يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ  لَهُ ۚ وَمَا أَنفَقْتُم مِّن شَيْءٍ فَهُوَ يُخْلِفُهُ ۖ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ  الرَّازِقِينَ}(6).

بل إن الملائكة الكرام تدعو للمنفق كل صباح وأن يبارك له في رزقه ويخلفه أفضل مما أنفق، لقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ما من يوم يصبح العباد فيه إلا ملكان ينزلان فيقول أحدهما: اللهم أعط منفقًا خلفًا، ويقول الآخر: اللهم أعط ممسكًا تلفًا«(7).

فلا  يخش أحد على ماله إذا أخرج منه زكاته، أو تصدق ببعضه على إخوانه الضعفاء،  ولا يخش الفقر أو الحاجة أبدًا، لأن الرسول ﷺ بشّره بنماء هذا المال  وزيادته، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ما نقصت صدقة من مال، بل تزده بل تزده»(8).  وربما تكون هذه الزيادة أحيانًا بوضع البركة في المال، بحيث يكفي المال  القليل لقضاء حوائج كثيرة، وهي حقيقة يلمسها الجميع في واقع الناس.

كما جاء في الصحيح أيضًا عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي ﷺ: «بينما رجل  يمشي بفلاة من الأرض فسمع صوتًا في سحابة: اسق حديقة فلان. فتنحى ذلك  السحاب فأفرغ ماءه في حرة، فإذا شرجة من تلك الشراج قد استوعبت ذلك الماء  كله، فتتبع الماء فإذا رجل قائم في حديقته يحول الماء بمسحاته. فقال له: يا  عبدالله ما اسمك؟ قال: فلان، للاسم الذي سمع في السحابة. فقال له: يا  عبدالله لم تسألني عن اسمي؟ فقال: إني سمعت صوتًا في السحاب الذي هذا ماؤه  يقول: اسق حديقة فلان لاسمك. فما تصنع فيها؟ فقال: أما إذ قلت هذا فإني  أنظر إلى ما يخرج منها فأتصدق بثلثه، وآكل أنا وعيالي ثلثًا، وأردّ فيها  ثلثه«(9).

وكما  توعّد الله تعالى بزيادة المال وتنميته لصاحبه إذا أنفق في وجوه الخير،  فإنه تعالى توعّد الذين يتعاملون مع هذا المال بالحرام في الكسب والإنفاق  بالمحق والزوال، فقال: { يَمْحَقُ اللَّهُ الرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ}(10).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

(1) [إبراهيم: 7]

(2) أخرجه مسلم (ص1021، رقم 2312) كتاب الفضائل، باب ما سئل رسول الله ﷺ شيئًا قط فقال: لا.

(3) [سبأ: 12-13]

(4) [القصص: 76-84]

(5) [فاطر: 29-30]

(6) [سبأ: 39]

(7) أخرجه البخاري (ص233، رقم 1442) كتاب الزكاة، باب قول الله تعالى: ﴿ﮧﮨﮩﮪ﴾. ومسلم (ص408، رقم 1010) كتاب الزكاة، باب في المنفق والممسك.


(8) أخرجه مسلم (ص1131، رقم 2588) كتاب البر والصلة، باب استحباب العفو والتواضع.

(9) أخرجه مسلم (ص1291، رقم 2984) كتاب الزهد، باب فضل الإنفاق على المساكين وابن السبيل.

(10) [البقرة: 276]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(144)


*آثار الإنفاق على النفس والمجتمع (3-4)

سادسًا: الإنفاق يجلب محبة الله ومحبة رسوله ﷺ:


لأن  المنفق استخلف على مال الله في الأرض فقام بواجب الإنفاق بالصورة التي  يريدها الله وفي الأوجه التي ذكرها الله، فكان ذلك من أسباب محبته جل وعلا  له، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{يُنفِقُونَ  فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ  عَنِ النَّاسِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ}(1)، وقد بيّن عليه الصلاة والسلام هذا الأمر حين تكلّم عن الأشعريين في الحديث الذي رواه أبو موسى رضي الله عنه فقال: «إن  الأشعريين إذا أرملوا في الغزو أو قلّ طعام عيالهم بالمدينة جمعوا ما كان  عندهم في ثوب واحد ثم اقتسموه بينهم في إناء واحد بالسوية، فهم مني وأنا  منهم«(2).

وهي  عبارة صريحة وواضحة على محبة النبي ﷺ لهم، ومن شدة حبّه عليه الصلاة  والسلام لفعلهم وإعجابه بهم، جعلهم من أتباعه وأهل سنته، كما جعل نفسه  واحدًا منهم.

سابعًا: الإنفاق مداواة للمرضى:

وإن  من أسرار الإنفاق في سبيل الله أيضًا أنه دواء لكثير من الأمراض وسبب  للشفاء والمعافاة منها، وقد ذكر عليه الصلاة والسلام ذلك وحثّ الأمة عليه  فقال: «حصّنوا أموالكم بالزكاة، وداووا مرضاكم بالصدقة«(3).

ووجود  هذه الوصفة في الإنفاق يدفع الناس إلى الإكثار من النفقات والإقبال على  الصدقات والتبرعات، فتتحقق بذلك مصلحتان، الأولى سد حاجات الناس والإقلال  من مظاهر الفقر والعوز، والأخرى قلة الأمراض والأوبئة في المجتمع وسلامته  من البلاء والكوارث.

وتأتي  علة الشفاء في الإنفاق والصدقة أحيانًا من دعاء الضعفاء والمساكين للمحسن  إليهم، بأن يقضي الله حاجتهم ويشفي مريضهم ويفرج كربهم وغيره من الدعاء،  فيستجيب الله لهم فيشفى المرضى وتُدفع البلاء والنقم.

والشواهد  على هذه الحقيقة كثيرة، فكم من المرضى وأصحاب البلاء تعافوا من ابتلائهم  بفضل الإنفاق والصدقة، بعد أن عجز الأطباء عن فعل شيء لهم، أو التخفيف من  وطأة المرض عليهم، فلجأوا إلى الصدقة والنفقة بإخلاص، فشفاهم الله وأذهب ما  بهم من البلاء.

ثامنًا: الإنفاق يحدّ من الجريمة:

إن  من أهم أسباب الجريمة في أي مجتمع هو العوز المالي والفقر والحاجة التي  تؤدي في النهاية إلى تراكم الأحقاد والضغائن في نفوس الفقراء على أصحاب  الأموال، الأمر الذي يدفعهم إلى الجرائم المختلفة كالقتل أو السرقة أو  السطو، وبالتالي يفقد المجتمع أمنه واستقراره.

وبما  أن هذه الأسباب تنتفي في المجتمع المنفق، فإن عوامل حدوث الجرائم وظهورها  تكون غير موجودة أو نادرة، فينعم الناس بالأمن والاستقرار داخل هذا  المجتمع، ويأمنون على أنفسهم وأموالهم من الجرائم والسرقات، يقول الله  تعالى:{الَّذِينَ  يُنفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ  وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ}(4).

هذا  وتظهر أحيانًا الجرائم الأخلاقية نتيجة العوز المالي والفاقة، كما هي  الحال في جريمة الزنا، لأن كثيرًا من الشباب لا يجدون نفقات الزواج  وتكاليفه، ولا يجدون من يعينهم عليها فيلجأون إلى الزنا ويقعون في الجرائم  الأخلاقية.

أما  المجتمع المنفق الذي يقوم على أساس التكافل الاجتماعي يقل فيه مثل هذه  الجرائم لانتفاء أسبابه، لأن الناس في ظل الزكاة والصدقات والإعانات الأخرى  يتمكنون من الزواج الشرعي الذي يحصّنهم من الانحراف والفساد.

تاسعًا: المجتمع المنفق خال من الحسد والبغضاء:

كما  تتزكى نفس المنفق في سبيل الله، وتتطهر أمواله بذلك، فإن نفوس سائر أبناء  المجتمع تصفى وتتطهر من الحسد والضغائن في ظل عملية الإنفاق التي يعم خيرها  الجميع، لأن القوي يرحم الضعيف، والغني يعطف على المسكين والفقير، والميسر  ينفق على المعسر ويسد حوائجه، فلا يبقى سبب لظهور الحسد أو البغضاء بين  أفراد المجتمع، بل إن هذا الجو التكافلي يولّد فيهم الحسد المحمود الذي  استثناه الرسول ﷺ وميّزه عن الحسد المذموم فقال: «لا حسد إلا في اثنتين: رجل أعطاه الله مالاً فسلطه على هلكته في الحق، ورجل أعطاه الله حكمة فهو يقضي بها ويعلمها«(5).

فكل  واحد من أبناء هذا المجتمع يريد أن يكون لديه من الأموال والأملاك لينفقها  في وجوه الخير وقضاء حوائج الناس، ولا شك أن هذا التصور الإيجابي يدل على  سلامة النفس من الكراهية والحقد نحو الآخرين.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ

(1) [آل عمران: 134]

(2) أخرجه  البخاري (ص402، رقم 2486) كتاب الشركة، باب الشركة في الطعام والنهد  والعروض. ومسلم (ص1100، رقم 2500) كتاب فضائل الصحابة، باب فضائل  الأشعريين.

(3) أخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (3/382، رقم 6832). وهو حسن لغيره.

(4) [البقرة: 274]


(5) أخرجه  البخاري (ص17، رقم 73) كتاب العلم، باب الاغتباط في العلم والحكمة. ومسلم  (ص328، رقم 815) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب فضل من يقوم بالقرآن ويعلمه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(145)


*آثار الإنفاق على النفس والمجتمع (4-4)



عاشرًا: الإنفاق يحدّ من الفقر:

إذا  كان الناس قائمين على أمر الله تعالى في إخراج حب المال من النفوس والقيام  بأداء فريضة الزكاة، والإكثار من الصدقات وتفريج الكربات المالية عن  إخوانهم، لكانت حال المجتمع المسلم على أفضل حال، لأن ذلك يقضي على أهم  أسباب المشكلات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والأخلاقية.

وحين  يقصّر المؤمن في هذا الجانب ويهمل هذه الفريضة، ويتهرب منها عن طريق  التحايل والخداع، فإن وباء الفقر يستشري في المجتمع ويأكل منه كل جانب،  وهذه حال معظم المجتمعات المسلمة اليوم، فحين يُنظر إلى تلك الأرصدة الضخمة  والأرقام الخيالية لبعض الأفراد، يطرح السؤال نفسه، أين تذهب زكواتها؟!،  التي يمكن أن تساهم في بناء الأمة وتقوية أركانها وحلّ جميع المشكلات  الناجمة عن العوز المالي، من بناء المؤسسات العلمية، ودعم التعليم وطلبة  العلم، وتشغيل أبناء الأمة وإيجاد الوظائف والأعمال المناسبة لهم، وتزويج  الشباب، وتأمين السكنى لمن لا يملكونها، وغيرها من الأعمال الخيرية التي  تساهم في إغناء الناس ومنعهم من السؤال واتباع طرق الضلال والفساد.

وهذا  التقصير والإهمال واللامبالاة يرجع لضعف الإيمان أحيانًا، ثم لبعض الوساوس  الشيطانية التي تتحكم في النفس وتمنعها من الخير، كالخوف من المستقبل  المجهول، أو الخوف من الوقوع في دوامة الفقر، أو التنافس الخبيث بين أصحاب  رؤوس الأموال واستعلاء بعضهم على بعض، وكلها مما يزيّنه الشيطان في النفس،  مع العلم أن الله تعالى تكفّل لعباده بالرزق، ووعد المنفق بالزيادة  والبركة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {الشَّيْطَانُ  يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ وَيَأْمُرُكُم بِالْفَحْشَاءِ ۖ وَاللَّهُ يَعِدُكُم  مَّغْفِرَةً مِّنْهُ وَفَضْلًا ۗ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ}(1).

وكان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول لبلال رضي الله عنه: «أنفق يا بلال ولا تخش من ذي العرش إقلالاً«(2).

فكيف يخاف الفقر من ينفق في سبيل الله، والمال وصاحبه والكون كله ملك لله تعالى؟

إن  التصور الصحيح عن حقيقة المال ودوره في الحياة، والقيام بواجب الإنفاق في  الوجوه الخيرية وبالسبل المشروعة، كفيل بأن يقضي على الفقر وإفرازاته  السلبية، ويشهد التاريخ لهذه الحقيقة في العصور الإسلامية الزاهية، وأجلى  هذه الصور تحققت في عهد الخليفة عمر بن عبدالعزيز رضي الله عنه، حيث يقول  عمر بن أسيد رحمه الله: «والله ما مات عمر  بن عبدالعزيز حتى جعل الرجل يأتينا بالمال العظيم فيقول: اجعلوا هذا حيث  ترون، فما يبرح بماله كله، قد أغنى عمر الناس«(3).

حادي عشر: الإنفاق سبب لتطور المجتمع وتقدمه ونمائه:

لا  يمكن لأي مجتمع يعاني من الفقر والفاقة أن يخطو إلى الأمام خطوات جادة، أو  يواكب الحضارة وينافس الآخرين في ميادين الحياة المختلفة، لأن اهتمام  الناس وتوجههم ينحصر دائمًا في السعي وراء الرزق وتأمين حوائج الحياة  الضرورية، بخلاف المجتمع المتكافل اجتماعيًا واقتصاديًا، الذي يكثر فيه  الإنفاق ويتنافس أبناؤه على الصدقات والتبرعات، فهذا المجتمع لديه مقومات  النمو والتطور، لأنه يستند إلى أسس متينة وأركان شديدة من التعاون والرحمة  والإيثار، كما أن الجانب المالي والسعي وراء الرزق لا يأخذ من وقته الكثير،  وحينها يستطيع أفراده استغلال أوقاتهم في معالي الأمور، كالتحصيل العلمي  والمعرفي، وتنمية المهارات، والإبداع في عمله وتخصصه، وغيرها من الأمور  التي من شأنها دفع عجلة الحياة إلى الأمام.

وقد  ضرب المجتمع الإسلامي الأول أروع الأمثلة في الإنفاق والعطاء وبذل الأموال  في سبيل الله، وتحقَّق التكافل الاجتماعي في أسمى صوره في ذلك الجيل  الخيّر، وأنزل الله فيهم آيات، فقال عنهم جل وعلا:{وَالَّذِينَ  تَبَوَّءُوا الدَّارَ وَالْإِيمَانَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ  هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَا يَجِدُونَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ حَاجَةً مِّمَّا  أُوتُوا وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ ۚ  وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ}(4).

فهذه  التربية الربانية لهذا الجيل جعلتهم خير الناس، وجعلت عصرهم خير العصور،  لأنهم ترجموا كلام الله تعالى وأمره إلى واقع وعمل، ففي الصحيح عن أبي  هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: جاء رجل إلى النبي ﷺ فقال: إني مجهود. فأرسل إلى  بعض نسائه فقالت: والذي بعثك بالحق ما عندي إلا ماء. ثم أرسل إلى أخرى  فقالت مثل ذلك، حتى قلن كلهن مثل ذلك: لا والذي بعثك بالحق ما عندي إلا  ماء. فقال النبي ﷺ: «من يضيف هذا الليلة؟»  فقال رجل من الأنصار: أنا يا رسول الله. فانطلق به إلى رحله فقال لامرأته:  أكرمي ضيف رسول الله ﷺ. وفي رواية قال لامرأته هل عندك شيء؟ قالت: لا إلا  قوت صبياني. قال: علليهم بشيء، وإذا أرادوا العشاء فنوميهم، وإذا دخل ضيفنا  فأطفئي السراج وأريه أنا نأكل. فقعدوا وأكل الضيف وباتا طاويين. فلما أصبح  غدا على النبي ﷺ فقال: «لقد عجب الله من صنيعكما بضيفكما الليلة«(5).

لقد  أخرج الله من قلوب الصحابة حبّ المال والانهماك بجمعه وكنزه، فعرفوا أن  الأصل في المال هو الانتفاع به فحسب، لذا كان يرى الكثيرون منهم رضي الله  عنهم أن زيادة المال وفضله عبء ووبال عليهم، يقول أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله  عنه: بينما نحن في سفر مع النبي ﷺ إذ جاء رجل على راحلة له فجعل يصرف بصره  يمينًا وشمالاً. فقال رسول الله ﷺ: «من كان معه فضل ظهر فليعد به على من لا ظهر له، ومن كان له فضل من زاد فليعد به على من لا زاد له». فذكر من أصناف المال ما ذكر حتى رأينا أنه لا حق لأحد منا في فضل(6).

*     *     *

وفي الختام:

فإن  المال مال الله، وهو وسيلة من الوسائل الكثيرة في الحياة التي تنظم شؤون  الناس ومعاملاتهم وعلاقاتهم، وإن الإنسان مستخلف عن المال ومحاسب عليه يوم  القيامة، حيث يُسأل عن مصدره وطرق كسبه، ثم يُسأل عن مصارفه ومواضعه التي  صُرف فيها، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن عمره فيما أفناه، وعن علمه فيم فعل وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه وعن جسمه فيم أبلاه«(7).

ومن  هنا لا بد أن يراجع كل إنسان نفسه، وينظر فيما عنده من المال والمتاع، هل  يقوم بالواجب المنوط به، أم أنه يجمع ويكنز ويبخل، فإن لكلا الحالتين عاقبة  سيؤول الجميع إليها، إما الأجر والثواب وإما العذاب والعقاب، يقول تبارك  وتعالى:{فَأَمَّا  مَنْ أَعْطَىٰ وَاتَّقَىٰ . وَصَدَّقَ بِالْحُسْنَىٰ . فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ  لِلْيُسْرَىٰ .  وَأَمَّا مَن بَخِلَ وَاسْتَغْنَىٰ . فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ  لِلْعُسْرَىٰ}(8)، ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «واتقوا الشح فإن الشح أهلك من كان قبلكم حملهم على أن سفكوا دماءهم، واستحلوا محارمهم«(9).

*     *     *

كما  أن الإنفاق وقاية من الآفات النفسية كالحسد والحقد والضغينة، فحين ينفق  العبد ويخرج من ماله الزكاة والصدقة، تنزل عليه السكينة والطمأنينة،  وتتعافى من حب الدنيا والحسد فيها والحقد على الناس.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ

(1) [البقرة: 268]

(2) أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (1/440، رقم 1013)، وفي الأوسط (6/127، رقم 2671). وهو حديث صحيح.

(3) تاريخ الخلفاء، ص 188.

(4) [الحشر: 9]

(5) أخرجه مسلم (ص917، رقم 2054) كتاب الأشربة، باب إكرام الضيف.

(6) أخرجه مسلم (ص767، رقم 1728) كتاب اللقطة، باب استحباب المواساة بفضول المال.

(7) سبق تخريجه


(8) [الليل: 5-10]

(9) أخرجه مسلم (ص1129، رقم 2578) كتاب البر والصلة، باب تحريم الظلم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(146)

*

القرآن الكريم وأثره النفسي (1-2)


القرآن  الكريم مصدر القوة والعزة والراحة والطمأنينة والأمن النفسي، ومصدر الشفاء  والعافية والسعادة الأبدية في الدنيا والآخرة، ولذا نفصل فيه الحديث  مفتتحين بما روى الترمذي رحمه الله:

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا «وما قعد قوم في مسجد يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده«(1).

تعريف القرآن الكريم:

في اللغة: 

القرآن:  في الأصل للفعل قَرَأَ يُقال قَرأَتُ الكتاب قراءةً ومنه قرآنًا، والأصل  في هذه اللفظة الجمع، وسُمّي القرآنَ لأنه جَمَعَ القَصَصَ والأمرَ والنهيَ  والوعدَ والوعيدَ والآيات والسور بعضها إلى بعض، وقد يطلق القرآن على  الصلاة من باب تسمية الكل بالبعض(2).

في الاصطلاح: 

»القرآن  العظيم هو كتاب الله المبين وحبله المتين وصراطه المستقيم وتنزيل رب  العالمين، نزل به الروح الأمين على قلب سيد المرسلين، بلسان عربي مبين منزل  غير مخلوق، منه بدا وإليه يعود»(3).

موضوعات القرآن الكريم:

إن الأصل في موضوعات القرآن الكريم أنه كتاب هداية، وهو النبراس الذي يخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور لقوله تعالى:{الر  ۚ كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ لِتُخْرِجَ النَّاسَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ  إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ}(4).

ويمكن إجمال موضوعاته في النقاط الآتية:

1- العقيدة: 

حيث  يتناول القرآن الكريم التصور الصحيح عن الله تعالى، ويؤكد واحدانيته في  الألوهية والربوبية وفي الأسماء والصفات، وأنه تعالى منَزّه عما لا يليق  بجلاله من أنواع الشرك المختلفة، وقد عالج القرآن الكريم هذه القضية ثلاث  عشرة سنة في مكة المكرمة لأولويتها وأهميتها، لأنها الأصل الذي ينبع منه  سائر التصورات والأفكار والأعمال، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{وَإِلَٰهُكُمْ إِلَٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ ۖ لَّا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الرَّحْمَٰنُ الرَّحِيمُ}(5)، ويقول:{وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا}(6)، ويقول: {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ . اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ . لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ . وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ}(7).

ولا نبالغ إذا قلنا أن جميع آيات القرآن الكريم تدل على توضيح العقيدة الصحيحة، إما مباشرة أو بالتضمن. 

2- العبادات:

وهي  الأحكام التي تتعلق بالعبادات بصفة عامة، والمفروضة منها بصفة خاصة  كالصلاة والصيام والزكاة والحج وغيرها، وقد أمر الله بالعبادة بمفهومها  العام في آيات كثيرة، كما في قوله جل شأنه:{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ}(8)، وقوله:{وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ . مَا أُرِيدُ مِنْهُم مِّن رِّزْقٍ وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَن يُطْعِمُونِ}(9). ووردت آيات كثيرة أخرى حول العبادات المفروضة، مثل قوله تعالى في الصلاة: {وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ ۖ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَىٰ عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنكَرِ}(10).

وقوله عز وجل في الزكاة:{خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِم بِهَا}(11). وغير ذلك من العبادات.

وقوله تعالى في الصيام:{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ}(12).

وقوله جل ثناؤه في الحج: {الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَّعْلُومَاتٌ ۚ فَمَن فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلَا رَفَثَ وَلَا فُسُوقَ وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ}(13).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

(1) أخرجه مسلم (ص1173، رقم 2699) كتاب العلم، باب الاجتماع على تلاوة القرآن.

(2) لسان العرب، مادة «قَرَأَ»، 11/ 79.

(3) لمعة الاعتقاد لابن قدامة المقدسي مع شرح الشيخ ابن عثيمين ص77.

(4) [إبراهيم: 1]

(5) [البقرة: 163]

(6) [النساء: 36]

(7) الإخلاص.

(8) [البقرة: 21]


(9) [الذاريات: 56-57]

(10) [العنكبوت: 45]

(11) [التوبة: 103]


(12) [البقرة: 183]

(13) [البقرة: 197]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(147)

*

القرآن الكريم وأثره النفسي (2-2)





3- المعاملات:

تشتمل  المعاملاتُ في كتاب الله الأحوالَ الشخصية، والأحكام المالية، وأحكام  القضاء والدعاوى والجنايات، وأحكام السياسة الداخلية بين الحاكم والمحكوم  في الحقوق والواجبات، وكذلك الأحكام الدولية المتعلقة بسياسة الدولة مع  غيرها من الدول، ومن تلك الشواهد: قوله جل شأنه:{يا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنتُم بِدَيْنٍ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ  مُّسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ ۚ وَلْيَكْتُب بَّيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ ۚ  وَلَا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَن يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ ۚ فَلْيَكْتُبْ  وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ  وَلَا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا..}(1)، وقوله تعالى: {وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ}(2)، وقوله جل ثناؤه: {وَإِن جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ ۚ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ}(3).

4- الأخلاق:

وهي  الخصال النفسية التي تتوافق مع الفطرة الإنسانية السليمة، حيث تضبط حركة  الإنسان وتقوّمها في أفعاله وأقواله، فقد حرّم القرآن الكريم كل ما يتنافى  مع الفطرة البشرية وتنبذها القيم الإنسانية الرفيعة كالزنا مثلاً، حيث يقول  تبارك وتعالى: {وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَا ۖ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا}(4)، لما لها من آثار اجتماعية وخيمة على حياة الناس.

وسورة  الحجرات من السور الكريمة التي تشتمل على مجموعة كبيرة من الآداب المهمة  مع الله ورسوله ﷺ ومع المؤمنين، مثل احترام المؤمن لأخيه المؤمن في التخاطب  والتعامل وعدم الإساءة إليه بأي شكل أو صورة تجرح مشاعره وكرامته، يقول  تبارك وتعالى: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا يَسْخَرْ قَوْمٌ مِّن قَوْمٍ عَسَىٰ أَن  يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُمْ وَلَا نِسَاءٌ مِّن نِّسَاءٍ عَسَىٰ أَن  يَكُنَّ خَيْرًا مِّنْهُنَّ ۖ وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلَا  تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ ۖ بِئْسَ الِاسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ  الْإِيمَانِ ۚ وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ فَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ}(5).

5- القصص:

ويدخل  فيه أخبار الأمم السابقة وأحوالهم والدروس والعبر المستقاة منها، لا سيما  أخبار الأنبياء والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام والأحداث التي كانت تحل بهم  أثناء الدعوة إلى الله، وموقف المعاندين والمتكبرين منها، يقول تبارك  وتعالى: {أَلَمْ  يَأْتِهِمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ  وَثَمُودَ وَقَوْمِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَأَصْحَابِ مَدْيَنَ وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَ  اتِ ۚ  أَتَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ۖ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ  لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَٰكِن كَانُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ}(6)،  ومن هذه القصص والأخبار قصة أهل الكهف وذي القرنين والخضر في سورة الكهف،  وغيرها من الأخبار لتأخذ منها الأمة دروسًا في الدعوة إلى الله والصبر على  مخاطرها وخطوبها، كما كانت حال سلفهم الصالح عليهم السلام.

6- الوعد والوعيد:

لقد  اشتمل القرآن الكريم على تحديد الجزاء والمثوبة للمؤمنين الصادقين الذين  يؤدون حقوق الله تعالى وحقوق عباده، ويسعون في الأرض لعمارتها ونشر الخير  فيها، كما حدّد في المقابل عقوبة المعرضين عن دين الله ويسعون في الأرض  فسادًا، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ . وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ}(7).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ

(1) [البقرة: 282]

(2) [البقرة: 179]

(3) [الأنفال: 61]

(4) [الإسراء: 32]


(5) [الحجرات: 11]

(6) [التوبة: 70]

(7) [الزلزلة: 7-8]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(148)

*فضائل القرآن الكريم


يمكن بيان فضائل القرآن الكريم من خلال المعالم الآتية:

1-الأجر العظيم المترتب على تلاوته، لقول النبي ﷺ: «من قرأ حرفًا من كتاب الله فله به حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها، لا أقول: ألم حرف، ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف«(1).

2-فضل قارئه ومتعلمه ومعلمه: لقول النبي ﷺ: «خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلّمه«(2).

3-لأنه يستحق الغبطة، لقول النبي ﷺ: «لا  حسد إلا في اثنتين رجل آتاه الله القرآن فهو يقوم به آناء الليل وآناء  النهار ورجل آتاه الله مالاً فهو ينفقه آناء الليل وآناء النهار«(3).

4-إن أهل القرآن هم أهل الله لقول النبي ﷺ: «إن لله أهلين من الناس قالوا يا رسول الله من هم قال هم أهل القرآن أهل الله وخاصته«(4).

5-أنه يشفع لأصحابه، لقول النبي ﷺ: «اقرأؤا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعًا لأصحابه«(5).

6-أن قارئه صاحب رفعة، لقول النبي ﷺ: «يقال لصاحب القرآن: اقرأ وارق، ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها«(6).

7-حافظه وقارئه مع السفرة الكرام البررة، لقول النبي ﷺ: «الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة والذي يقرأ القرآن ويتعتع فيه وهو عليه شاق له أجران«(7).

8-أن الله تعالى أقسم به فقال: {ق ۚ وَالْقُرْآنِ الْمَجِيدِ}(8).

9-فضلاً عن الآثار الإيجابية على شخصية القارئ ونفسيته، لقوله ﷺ: «مثل  الذي يقرأ القرآن كالأترجة طعمها طيب وريحها طيب والذي لا يقرأ القرآن  كالتمرة طعمها طيب ولا ريح لها ومثل الفاجر الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الريحانة  ريحها طيب وطعمها مر ومثل الفاجر الذي لا يقرأ القرآن كمثل الحنظلة طعمها  مر ولا ريح لها«(9).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ

(1) أخرجه الترمذي (ص654، رقم 2910) كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فيمن قرأ حرفًا من كتاب الله تعالى.

(2) أخرجه البخاري (ص901، رقم 5027) كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه.

(3) سبق تخريجه.

(4) أخرجه ابن ماجه (ص32، رقم 215) كتاب الإيمان، باب فضل من تعلم القرآن. ورواه الحاكم في المستدرك (1/556، رقم 2046).

(5) أخرجه مسلم (ص325، رقم 804) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب فضل قراءة القرآن.

(6) أخرجه الترمذي (ص655، رقم 2914).


(7) أخرجه مسلم (ص323، رقم 1862) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب فضل الماهر بالقرآن.

(8) [ق: 1]

(9) أخرجه البخاري (ص900، رقم 5020) كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب فضل القرآن على سائر الكلام.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(149)

*

آداب التلاوة

إن الغاية الأولى والأخيرة من تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى هو التدبر والتفكر في آياته لقوله تعالى:{أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا}(1)، ويلحق بهذا التدبر معرفة التشريع والعمل به، حتى يتم القبول والرضى من الله تعالى ويحصل الأجر والمثوبة.

وبما  أن القرآن الكريم كلام الله تعالى الذي يخاطب به عباده ينبغي على قارئه  ومرتله أن يتحلى ببعض الآداب والأخلاق أثناء تلاوة آيه الكريم، ومن أهم تلك الآداب:

1-  الاستشعار بأنه كلام الله تعالى، الذي خلق الأكوان والكائنات، وأنه يخاطب  بجلاله وكبريائه عباده ليتخذوه لهم منهجًا ودستورًا في الحياة، وهذه نعمة  من الله ورحمة عليهم من الرحمن الرحيم، لأنه جلّ شأنه لم يتركهم بعد خلقهم،  وإنما بيّن لهم النور والهداية من خلال هذا الكتاب المبين.

2-  يستحب لمن يقرأ القرآن أن يكون حاضر القلب والفكر أثناء التلاوة، حتى  يتلقاه عن دراية وعلم، فيعلم الحلال والحرام، والمأمور به والمنهي عنه،  ليتمكن بعدها من تطبيق ذلك وترجمته على الواقع.

3- إخلاص  النية عند تلاوة القرآن، فلا يتلو حتى يقال أنه صاحب صوت حسن أو مؤثر،  وإنما يقرؤه للتعبد والعمل به، وقد اتخذ كثير من الناس قراءة القرآن حرفة  أو مهنة فلا يتلونه إلا في الموالد والمآتم مقابل أجر أو منفعة، والرسول ﷺ  يقول: «إنما الأعمال بالنيات«(2).

4- أن يكون قارئه على طهارة، فلا يمسه ولا يقرؤه إلا وهو طاهر، لقوله تعالى:{لَّا يَمَسُّهُ إِلَّا الْمُطَهَّرُونَ}(3).

5- استقبال القبلة أثناء تلاوة القرآن الكريم.

6- الاستعاذة بالله من الشيطان الرجيم عند البدء في القراءة ثم البسملة، لقوله تعالى:{فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ}(4).

7- ترتيل القرآن بصوت حسن وتجويده، لقوله تعالى:{وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلًا}(5)، وقوله ﷺ لأبي موسى رضي الله عنه:«لقد أوتيتَ مزمارًا من مزامير آل داود»(6). لحسن صوته وترتيله للقرآن الكريم.

8- التدبر  في آيات القرآن والتوقف عند بعضها والتفاعل معها، ومحاولة إخراج الأحكام  والعبر والفوائد منها إن أمكن، لأن هذا الكتاب فيه من الإعجاز والعلوم  والمعارف التي لا تنتهي ولا تنقضي، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا}(7).

9-الخشوع  والتأثر أثناء تلاوة القرآن، لأن ذلك يزيد من رقة القلب وحب العبادة  والزهد في الدنيا، وقد كان هذا شأن الرسول ﷺ، فعن عبدالله رضي الله عنه قال  لي رسول الله ﷺ: «اقرأ عليّ القرآن، قال: فقلت يا رسول الله أقرأ عليك وعليك أُنزل! قال: إني أشتهي أن أسمعه من غيري، فقرأتُ النساء حتى إذا بلغت:{فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَٰؤُلَاءِ شَهِيدًا}(8). رفعتُ رأسي أو غمزني رجل إلى جنبي فرفعتُ رأسي فرأيتُ دموعه تسيل«(9).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ

(1) [محمد: 24]

(2) أخرجه البخاري (ص1، رقم 1) كتاب بدء الوحي، باب كيف كان بدء الوحي.

(3) [الواقعة: 79]

(4) [النحل: 98]

(5) [المزمل: 4]

(6) أخرجه  البخاري (ص903، رقم 5048) كتاب الفضائل، باب الترجيع. ومسلم (ص321، رقم  793) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب استحباب تحسين الصوت بالقرآن.


(7) [محمد: 24]


(8) [النساء: 41]

(9) أخرجه  البخاري (ص905، رقم 4582) كتاب الفضائل، باب البكاء عند قراءة القرآن.  ومسلم (ص323، رقم 800) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب فضل استماع القرآن وطلب  القراءة من حافظ للاستماع.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(150)

*الإعجاز في القرآن الكريم (1-2)


إن  القرآن الكريم كلام معجز بلفظه وبلاغته، ومعجز بأحكامه وتشريعاته، ومعجز  بعلومه ومعارفه، ومعجز بغيبياته وحقائقه المستقبلية، بل هو معجز بكل حرف  وكل كلمة، والمقام يطول بالحديث عن جميع صور الإعجاز في هذا المصدر  الرباني، ولكن هناك بعض الصور التي يتجلى فيها الإعجاز جليًا لكل الناس،  والتي تدل على أن هذا المصدر هو من عند الله تعالى، وليس لأحد أن يأتي بشيء  من مثله أبدًا، ومن بعض هذه الصور ما يلي:

1- فصاحة  القرآن وبلاغته وتأثيرها على النفس: حيث تميَّزَ هذا المصدر ببلاغة قوية  في العبارات وفصاحة في الألفاظ وتناسق في المعاني، من غير ركاكة في اللغة  أو ضعف في الجمل، رغم كثرة آياته التي تزيد على ستة آلاف وستمائة آية، ورغم  الامتداد الزمني الذي نزلت فيه هذه الآيات وهي ثلاثة وعشرون عامًا، وقد  تحدّى البشر جميعًا على أن يأتوأ بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرًا، يقول  الله تعالى:{قُل  لَّئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الْإِنسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَىٰ أَن يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ  هَٰذَا الْقُرْآنِ لَا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا}(1).

ثم تحدّاهم على أن يأتوا بعشر سور مثله، يقول الله تعالى:{أَمْ  يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ ۖ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِّثْلِهِ  مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ . فَإِلَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا  أُنزِلَ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ وَأَن لَّا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ ۖ فَهَلْ أَنتُم  مُّسْلِمُونَ}(2).

بل تحدّاهم أن يأتوا بسورة مثله فعجزوا، يقول تبارك شأنه:{أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ ۖ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِّثْلِهِ}(3)، ويقول في آية أخرى:{وَإِن كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِّمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَىٰ عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِّن مِّثْلِهِ}(4).

وكان تأثير هذه البلاغة والفصاحة سبب في إسلام عمر رضي الله عنه عندما قرأت عليه سورة طه في بيت أخته.

وقد قال الوليد بن المغيرة في القرآن الكريم بعد أن رجع إلى كفار قريش من عند رسول الله ﷺ قولاً بليغًا فقال: «فوالله  ما فيكم رجل أعلم بالشعر مني لا برجزه ولا بقصيده ولا بأشعار الجن، والله  ما يشبه الذي يقوله شيئًا من هذا، ووالله إن لقوله الذي يقول لحلاوة، وإن  عليه لطلاوة، وإنه لمثمر أعلاه، مغدق أسفله، وإنه ليعلو وما يعلى، وإنه  ليحطم ما تحته»(5).

2-التعرض  للغيب كما ورد في سورة الروم، حيث إن المشركين كانوا يجادلون المسلمين في  مكة عن انتصار الفرس وهم المجوس على الروم وهم أهل الكتاب، ويقولون أننا  سنهزمكم كما هزم المجوسُ الرومَ، فجاء الخبر الإلهي في كتابه، بأن الروم  ستنتصر بعد بضع سنوات، وقد تحقق هذا الخبر في أقل من عشر سنوات، وقد فرح  المسلمون بذلك الانتصار لأنهم أهل الكتاب، وكان ذلك متزامنًا مع نصر  المؤمنين على المشركين في بدر، يقول الله تعالى: {الم  . غُلِبَتِ الرُّومُ . فِي أَدْنَى الْأَرْضِ وَهُم مِّن بَعْدِ  غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ . فِي بِضْعِ سِنِينَ ۗ لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِن  قَبْلُ وَمِن بَعْدُ ۚ وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ . بِنَصْرِ  اللَّهِ ۚ يَنصُرُ مَن يَشَاءُ ۖ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ}(6).

وكذلك مثل دخول المسلمين مكة بعد أن رجعوا منها، يقول الله تعالى:{لَّقَدْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ الرُّؤْيَا بِالْحَقِّ ۖ لَتَدْخُلُنَّ الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ إِن شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ}(7)، وغيرها من الآيات.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

(1) [الإسراء: 88]

(2) [هود: 13-14]

(3) [يونس: 38]

(4) [البقرة: 23]

(5) أخرجه الحاكم وصححه (2/506، رقم 3872). والبيهقي في الدلائل (2/198).

(6) [الروم: 1-5]

(7) [الفتح: 27]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(151)

*
الإعجاز في القرآن الكريم (2-2)

3 -الحديث  عن أحوال الأمم السابقة، والإخبار عن كثير من أنبياء الله ورسله عليهم  السلام وذكر أسمائهم، وأحداث دعواتهم مع أقوامهم والحوارات التي كانت تدور  بينهم، وما آلت إليه حال تلك الأقوام حينما أعرضت عن رسل الله ورسالاته،  كقوله تعالى عن نوح عليه السلام: {وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ  إِلَّا خَمْسِينَ عَامًا فَأَخَذَهُمُ الطُّوفَانُ وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ}(1). وقوله عن أصحاب الكهف: {أَمْ  حَسِبْتَ أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْكَهْفِ وَالرَّقِيمِ كَانُوا مِنْ آيَاتِنَا  عَجَبًا . إِذْ أَوَى الْفِتْيَةُ إِلَى الْكَهْفِ فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا  آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا}(2).


4-الحقائق  العلمية الموجودة في كتاب الله، وهي كثيرة، ومن بينها مراحل خلق الإنسان  والأطوار التي يمر بها الجنين، حيث جاء تفصيلها في هذه الآيات {وَلَقَدْ  خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ مِن سُلَالَةٍ مِّن طِينٍ . ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ  نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ . ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً  فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا  فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ ۚ  فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ}(3).

وآيات أخرى تتحدث عن الفلك والأحياء في قوله تعالى: {أَوَلَمْ  يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا  رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَ  ا ۖ وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ ۖ  أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ}(4). وأخرى تتحدث عن علم البصمات كما قوله تعالى: {بَلَىٰ قَادِرِينَ عَلَىٰ أَن نُّسَوِّيَ بَنَانَهُ}(5). والآيات في هذا الباب كثيرة يطول المقام لذكرها.

5-أن  القرآن الكريم شامل لجميع مناحي الحياة، وواف بكل مطالب الإنسان وحاجاته  الضرورية، من الأحكام والتشريعات المتعلقة بذلك، يقول الله تعالى: {شَرَعَ  لَكُم مِّنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّىٰ بِهِ نُوحًا وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا  إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَىٰ وَعِيسَىٰ ۖ أَنْ  أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلَا تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ}(6)،

ويقول أيضًا: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ}(7).

6-من أعظم إعجازات كتاب الله أنه كتاب هداية ورشد، يقرؤه الكافر ويسلم، ويقرؤه الفاسق ويهتدي، قال تعالى: {ذَٰلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ ۛ فِيهِ ۛ هُدًى لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ}(8)، وقال جل وعلا: {شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَىٰ وَالْفُرْقَانِ}(9).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ



(1) [العنكبوت: 14]



(2) [الكهف: 9-10]



(3) [المؤمنون: 12-14]



(4) [الأنبياء: 30]



(5) [القيامة: 4]



(6) [الشورى: 13]




(7) [الأنبياء: 107]



(8) [البقرة: 2]



(9) [البقرة: 185]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(152)

*حفظ القرآن الكريم


تكفل الله تعالى بحفظ كتابه الكريم بألفاظه ومعانيه إلى قيام الساعة، لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ}(1)،  وقد حاول الكثيرون عبر التاريخ الإسلامي الطويل أن يثيروا الشبهات والشكوك  حول القرآن، ابتداء من عصر النبوة وظهور مسليمة الكذاب وادعائه النبوة  ونزول الوحي عليه، وانتهاء بحملات المستشرقين في العصور المتأخرة والتي لا  تزال قائمة إلى هذا العصر، ولكن بفضل الله تعالى ورعايته، ثم بجهود أهل  العلم والدعاة والمخلصين لهذا المصدر الرباني، باءت تلك المحاولات والجهود  بالفشل وماتت كل شبهة أو طعن في القرآن الكريم بأرضها، لأن الله تعالى تكفل  بحمايته ورعايته.

وبين  الفينة والأخرى تظهر حملات جديدة للنيل من كتاب الله بصور وأشكال تختلف عن  سوابقها، ومن أهم المداخل التي يحاولون تمرير شبهاتهم وأباطيلهم:

-  قضية المرأة والحجاب وحقوقها ومساواتها مع الرجل، مع العلم أن من أهم  مبادئ التي جاء بها القرآن هو إقرار حقوق المرأة في الجوانب المختلفة، فقد  نزلت آيات كثيرة تتحدث عن حقوق المرأة وأحكامها وواجباتها ومشاركتها مع  الرجل في بناء الأسرة والمجتمع، في وقت كانت الجاهلية لا تعترف بحق  إنسانيتها، وقد سميت سورة من أطول سور القرآن بسورة النساء، فضلاً عن  الأسباب الكثيرة الأخرى التي كانت المرأة سببًا لنزول الآيات وتتابع الوحي  على رسول الله ﷺ.

-  كما شملت حملات المتربصين بالقرآن الكريم التشكيك في الوحي وصدق الرسالة،  مردّدة ما كانت تقوله اليهود والمنافقون في صدر الإسلام، من أن هذا الكتاب  مستقاة من الكتب السماوية الأخرى، كالإنجيل والتوراة وغيرها، وأنه عليه  الصلاة والسلام تلقى ذلك كله من الراهب بحيرة حين التقى به في طريقه إلى  الشام، وهذا افتراء قديم وجديد، تصدى له أهل العلم ودحضوه من كل جانب.

-  ومن الموضوعات التي أثاروها أيضًا، نقد التشريع في مجال الحدود وغيرها من  قتل النفس بالنفس وقطع يد السارق ورجم الزاني والزانية أو جلدهما، وكلها  كانت بمثابة نفخ في الهواء، لأن الله تعالى أخرج لهم من هذه الأمة من يبطل  هذه الافتراءات من خلال البراهين والشواهد العقلية والمنطقية، ومن خلال  الدراسة النفسية للإنسان والأحوال التي تمر بها هذه النفس، والضوابط التي  ينبغي أن تلتزم بها حتى لا تخرج عن إطارها البشري الذي ميّزه الله تعالى عن  بقية الكائنات والدواب.


والحديث  يطول عن حملات التشويه والتشويش على كتاب الله تعالى، وقد صنّفت مؤلفات  كثيرة حول هذا الموضوع منذ القديم وحتى الآن لتبقى رصيدًا حيًا للأمة  وتحديًا قويًا أمام هذه الحملات إلى يوم القيامة.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ

(1) [الحجر:9]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(153)

*
   عوامل حفظ القرآن الكريم (1-2)


من  أجل أن يكون المؤمن أداة حقيقية لحفظ كتاب الله تعالى ومدافعًا عمليًا عن  المصدر الأول من مصادر التشريع، وينال شرف هذه المشاركة، عليه أن يلتزم  بمجموعة من الواجبات التي تكفل حفظ القرآن الكريم ودلائله، ومن أهم هذه  الواجبات:

1-  الإيمان والتصديق بأنه الكتاب الخاتم، الذي أنزل على محمد ﷺ عن طريق  الوحي، ولا يأتيه الباطل من تبديل أو تحريف إلى يوم القيامة، يقول تبارك  وتعالى:{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَىٰ  رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِن قَبْلُ ۚ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ  بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ  فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا}(1).

2-  العلم به في مجال التفسير وأسباب النزول، والأحكام والتشريع، والأخبار  والقصص، ومعرفة المحكم منه من المتشابه، والناسخ من المنسوخ، وكذلك معرفة  وجوه الإعجاز فيه ودراستها، والاطلاع على القراءات وأحكام التلاوة والتجويد  وآدابها، وتصنيف ما كتب عنه من المؤلفات والمصنفات، ومعرفة طرق العلماء  وجهودهم في استنباط الأحكام من الآيات وغيرها من العلوم المتعلقة بهذا  الكتاب العظيم، وقد أثنى رسول الله ﷺ على من يعطي العناية بالقرآن الكريم  في تعلّمه وتعليمه، فقال: «خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلّمه»(2)، وقال ﷺ: «الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة والذي يقرأ القرآن ويتعتع فيه وهو عليه شاق له أجران»(3).

3-العمل  بما في القرآن من أمر ونهي، والوقوف عند حدوده وتشريعاته، وترجمة آياته  إلى واقع عملي، لأن الله تعالى وبّخ الذين لا يصل القرآن إلا إلى حناجرهم،  وهدد بالوعيد من يقرأه ولا يأتي أحكامه، فقال:{يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ . كَبُرَ  مَقْتًا عِندَ اللَّهِ أَن تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ}(4)، وقال أيضًا: {أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ  بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ ۚ فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَن يَفْعَلُ  ذَٰلِكَ مِنكُمْ إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَيَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَىٰ أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ ۗ وَمَا اللَّهُ  بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ}(5).

4-تلاوته بصورة دائمة وتدبر آياته لقوله تعالى: {وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلًا}(6)، وقوله: {وَأَنْ  أَتْلُوَ الْقُرْآنَ ۖ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَىٰ فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ ۖ  وَمَن ضَلَّ فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُنذِرِينَ}(7)

وقد جاء الثناء الإلهي على الذين يحافظون على تلاوة القرآن في الليل والنهار، وأنهم أفضل من غيرهم، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً ۗ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ}(8).

ولعل أفضل وقت لتلاوة القرآن الكريم هو الساعات الأخيرة من الليل، كما جاءت الإشارة إليه في قوله تعالى:{إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُومُ أَدْنَىٰ مِن ثُلُثَيِ اللَّيْلِ  وَنِصْفَهُ وَثُلُثَهُ وَطَائِفَةٌ مِّنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَكَ ۚ وَاللَّهُ  يُقَدِّرُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ ۚ عَلِمَ أَن لَّن تُحْصُوهُ فَتَابَ  عَلَيْكُمْ ۖ فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ}(9).

ولا شك أن هذا التواصل مع كتاب الله تعالى يعين في حفظه وحمايته من الزيادة والتدليس والتحريف.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ

(1) [النساء: 136]

(2) سبق تخريجه.

(3) سبق تخريجه.

(4) [الصف: 2-3]

(5) [البقرة: 85]


(6) [المزمل: 4]

(7) [النمل: 92]

(8) [آل عمران: 113]

(9) [المزمل: 20]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(154)

*عوامل حفظ القرآن الكريم (2-2)

5- التحاكم إليه وتحكيمه في شؤون الحياة كلها، فهو الحَكَم العدل، المنزل من الحاكم العادل، وقد أمر الله تعالى عباده بذلك في قوله:{وَأَنِ احْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ}(1)، وبالمقابل فإن رفض حكمه والتحاكم إلى غيره بأنه أفضل منه يعدّ كفرًا صريحًا، لقوله تعالى: {فَلَا  وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّىٰ يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ  ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِّمَّا قَضَيْتَ  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا}(2).


ومن  العبث العلمي، والانحراف الفكري، أن ينظر فئات من الناس إلى القرآن الكريم  على أنه كتاب مقدس يقرؤه الإنسان في المآتم والمناسبات الدينية وليس له  علاقة بواقع الناس ومشكلاتهم ومعاملاتهم، ومن ثم الدعوة إلى إدارة شؤون  الحياة وفق أنظمة وضعية وبشرية، وهي دعوة أسلافهم في الماضي حين قالوا بفصل  الدين عن الحياة، وكأن هذا الكتاب لا يصلح لهذا العصر!.

إن  كتاب الله تعالى فيه أخبار الأولين والآخرين، وهو المنهج الذي يتوافق مع  الفطرة الإنسانية السليمة ويتلائم مع تطلعات الإنسان وأشواقه وحاجاته في  الحياة، لأنه منزل من خالق هذا الإنسان وخالق هذه الأشواق والرغبات، ومهما  حاول المتربصون للنيل من القرآن والإسلام فإنهم لا يستطيعون أن يطفئوا نور  الله الذي أشرقت به الظلمات في الشرق والغرب، حتى لم تبق رقعة على الأرض  إلا وصلها القرآن ودخلها الإسلام، بعد أن عرف العقلاء والعلماء حال البشرية  والتخبط الذي تعيش فيه جرّاء تلك القوانين والأنظمة الجائرة.

بل  إن كثيرًا من شعوب العالم دخلوا الإسلام حين تحلّى به أهله وترجموه في  واقع حياتهم، في المعاملات والسياسة والأخلاق والاقتصاد والاجتماع وغيرها.

6-حفظ  القرآن الكريم، والعناية بدُور التحفيظ ومدارسها ومعاهدها، وتسهيل سبل  التحفيظ للراغبين في ذلك، الأمر الذي يجعل هذا الكتاب محفوظًا في الصدور مع  السطور، وأما غير القادرين على حفظه فيكفيهم حفظ بعض سوره وتلاوته ومعرفة  أحكامه، حتى لا يبقى صدره خاويًا من ذكر الله تعالى، يقول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: «إن الذي ليس في جوفه شيء من القرآن كالبيت الخرب«(3).

ومن  أهم أسباب دوام حفظ القرآن في الصدور وعدم نسيانه هو المواظبة الدائمة على  قراءته ومراجعته، لأن الانقطاع الطويل عنه ينسي صاحبه ما حفظ من آياته،  يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «تعاهدوا القرآن فوالذي نفس محمد بيده لهو أشد تفلتًا من الإبل في عقلها«(4).

وينبغي  أن يخصص المؤمن وقتًا محددًا في اليوم لتلاوة القرآن وحفظه، حسب مقدرته  وإمكاناته ووقته، والرجوع إلى التفاسير للآيات التي تشكل عليه معانيها.

كما  تجدر الإشارة هنا أنه جاء التحذير الشديد للانقطاع الطويل عن كتاب الله  تعالى وتلاوته وحفظه، لأنه كلما ابتعد الإنسان عن كتاب ربه كلما اقترب من  الشيطان، فيتهاون في العبادات، ولا يتورع في ركوب المعاصي والمنكرات، حتى  تصل به الحال إلى الاستلام المطلق للشيطان والسير تحت رايته، يقول تعالى  على لسان رسوله ﷺ عن حال قريش:{وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَٰذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا}(5).

وجاء الوعيد الشديد المترتب على هجر القرآن والإعراض عنه، بعقابين شديدين في الدنيا والآخرة، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَىٰ}(6).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ

(1) [المائدة: 49]

(2) [النساء: 65]

(3) أخرجه  الترمذي (ص655، رقم 2914) كتاب فضائل القرآن، باب الذي ليس في جوفه قرآن.  قال الترمذي: حسن صحيح. وأخرجه الحاكم (1/554، رقم 2037) وصححه.

(4) أخرجه  البخاري (ص902، رقم 5033) كتاب فضائل القرآن. باب استذكار القرآن وتعهده.  ومسلم (ص320، رقم 1844) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب الأمر بتعهد القرآن  وكراهة قول (نسيت) آية كذا وجواز قول أنسيتها.


(5) [الفرقان: 30]

(6) [طه: 124]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(155)
*
حال السلف وأثر القرآن الكريم عليهم


يقول تبارك وتعالى: {لَوْ   أَنزَلْنَا هَٰذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَىٰ جَبَلٍ لَّرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعًا   مُّتَصَدِّعًا مِّنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ ۚ وَتِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا   لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ}(1)،   فإن لهذا القرآن أثرًا عجيبًا على النفس بصورة عامة ونفس المؤمن بصورة   خاصة، لا سيما أولئك الذين تذوّقوا بلاغة اللغة وجمال المعاني وجذالة   الأسلوب وقوة العبارات، مع الإيمان به وتدبره، لذلك كان للقرآن الكريم أثر   قوي على السلف الصالح، لشدة إيمانهم ومعرفتهم باللغة وأساليبها، وفيما يلي   نماذج لحال بعض السلف حين كانوا يستمعون إلى كتاب الله تعالى:

- عن مطرف بن عبد الله عن أبيه قال: «رأيت رسول الله ﷺ وفي صدره أزيز كأزيز المرجل من البكاء«(2).

- وتقول عائشة رضي الله عنها عن أبيها: «كان أبو بكر رجلاً بكّاء لا يملك عينيه إذا قرأ القرآن«(3).

-كما يروى أن تميمًا الداري رضي الله عنه قام ليلة حتى أصبح يردد هذه الآية: {أَمْ   حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَرَحُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ أَن نَّجْعَلَهُمْ   كَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَوَاءً مَّحْيَاهُمْ   وَمَمَاتُهُمْ ۚ سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ}(4).

-قدم جبير بن مطعم على النبي ﷺ فسمعه يقرأ في المغرب بالطور، فلما بلغ الآية:{أَمْ   خُلِقُوا مِنْ غَيْرِ شَيْءٍ أَمْ هُمُ الْخَالِقُونَ . أَمْ خَلَقُوا   السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ ۚ بَل لَّا يُوقِنُونَ . أَمْ عِندَهُمْ   خَزَائِنُ رَبِّكَ أَمْ هُمُ الْمُصَيْطِرُون  َ}(5)،يقول جبير: كاد قلبي أن يطير، وقال: وذلك أول ما وقر الإسلام في قلبي.

-وعن  تأثر الجن بالقرآن:  يقول عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما: «انطلق النبي ﷺ  في طائفة من أصحابه  عامدين إلى سوق عكاظ، وقد حيل بين الشياطين وبين خبر  السماء وأرسلت عليهم  الشهب، فرجعت الشياطين إلى قومهم فقالوا: ما لكم؟  فقالوا: حيل بيننا وبين  خبر السماء وأرسلت علينا الشهب، قالوا: ما حال  بينكم وبين خبر السماء إلا  شيء حدث، فاضربوا مشارق الأرض ومغاربها فانظروا  ما هذا الذي حال بينكم  وبين خبر السماء، فانصرف أولئك الذين توجهوا نحو  تهامة إلى النبي ﷺ، وهو  بنخلة عامدين إلى سوق عكاظ، وهو يصلي بأصحابه صلاة  الفجر، فلما سمعوا  القرآن استمعوا له فقالوا: هذا والله الذي حال بينكم  وبين خبر السماء  فهنالك حين رجعوا إلى قومهم وقالوا: يا قومنا{إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا . يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ ۖ وَلَن نُّشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا}(6)، فأنزل الله على نبيه ﷺ {قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ} وإنما أوحي إليه قول الجن«(7).

- وكان  الفضيل بن عياض  شاطرًا يقطع الطريق بين أبيورد وسرخس، وكان سبب توبته أنه  عشق جارية فبينا  هو يرتقي الجدران إليها إذ سمع تاليًا يتلو:  {أَلَمْ   يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَن تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ   وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَلَا يَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا   الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ ۖ   وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ}(8)،   فلما سمعها قال: بلى يا رب قد آن فرجع، فآواه الليل إلى خربة فإذا فيها   سايلة فقال بعضهم: نرحل، وقال بعضهم حتى نصبح، فإن فضيلاً على الطريق يقطع   علينا، قال: ففكرت وقلت: أنا أسعى بالليل في المعاصي وقوم من المسلمين ها   هنا يخافوني، وما أرى الله ساقني إليهم إلا لأرتدع، اللهم إني قد تبت إليك   وجعلت توبتي مجاورة البيت الحرام«(9).

-ويروى  أن بعض فقهاء مصر  دخلوا على الشافعي وهو في المسجد وبين يديه المصحف فقال  لهم الشافعي:  «شغلكم الفقه عن القرآن إني لأصلي العتمة وأضع المصحف بين  يدي، فما أطبقه  حتى الصبح«(10).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

(1) [الحشر: 21]

(2) أخرجه النسائي (ص168، رقم 1214) كتاب السهو، باب التنحنح في الصلاة. وأحمد (4/25، رقم 16355).

(3) أخرجه البخاري (ص657، رقم 3905) كتاب الصلاة، باب المسجد يكون في الطريق.

(4) [الجاثية: 21]

(5) [الطور: 35-37]


(6) [الجن: 1-2]

(7)  أخرجه البخاري (ص125، رقم 773) كتاب الصلاة، باب الجهر بقراءة صلاة الفجر.

(8) [الحديد: 16]

(9) سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي 8/ 423، تحقيق محمد نعيم العرقسوس، مؤسسة الرسالة بيروت: لبنان، ط2، 1402هـ/ 1982م.

(10) البرهان في علوم القرآن 1/ 462.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(156)


*

آثار القرآن الكريم على النفس والمجتمع (1-5)


لا   يمكن حصر الآثار الإيجابية والثمرات اليانعة التي يكتسبها الإنسان من خلال   التواصل مع كتاب الله تعالى بالقول والعمل، لأن الجهد البشري يبقى قاصرًا   وناقصًا أمام هذا المعين الذي لا ينضب، ففيه من الفوائد والمنافع ما لا  يعد  ولا يحصى، هذا بالنسبة للمعلوم منها، وما يجهلها الإنسان ربما تكون  أكثر  وأكبر، لذا نشير إلى بعض من الآثار التي تعود بالخير والفائدة على  الإنسان  في الجوانب المختلفة لا سيما الجانب النفسي الذي هو محور حركته في  الحياة،  فمن هذه الآثار:

أولاً: أن القرآن الكريم كتاب هداية:

فالقرآن الكريم قبل كل شيء هو كتاب هداية أنزله الله تعالى إلى رسوله ليهديهم إلى سواء السبيل، لقوله تعالى: {ذَٰلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ ۛ فِيهِ ۛ هُدًى لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ}(1)، وقوله تعالى: {هَٰذَا بَيَانٌ لِّلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ}(2)، وقوله جل وعلا: {شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَىٰ وَالْفُرْقَانِ}(3)، والآيات كثيرة في هذا الباب.

والهداية   في القرآن تشمل جميع مناحي الحياة، فهو كتاب هداية إلى معرفة الله تعالى   وتوحيده وإفراده بالعبودية، وهداية إلى إخراج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور،   وهداية إلى العلم الشرعي والتجريبي، وهداية إلى العمل الصالح والإيجابي،   وهداية في التشريع والأحكام التي تنظم علاقات الناس ضمن الأسرة والمجتمع،   وتحدد لهم الحقوق والواجبات، كما هو كتاب هداية إلى التعامل الصحيح مع   الكون وما فيه من كائنات وجمادات، وغير ذلك من أنواع الهداية، والتي تؤدي   جميعها في نهاية المطاف إلى رضوان الله تعالى وجناته.

*     *     *

ثانيًا: القرآن الكريم شفاء ورحمة:

إن القرآن الكريم هو شفاء للنفس من كل ما تعتريها من الأمراض والآفات، كالقلق واليأس والكآبة والخوف وغيرها، لقوله تعالى: {يَا   أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُم مَّوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ  وَشِفَاءٌ  لِّمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ}(4)،

كما أنه شفاء للأمراض العضوية التي يُبتلى بها الإنسان في جسده، لعموم الشفاء في قوله تعالى: {وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ ۙ وَلَا يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا خَسَارًا}(5)،   حيث جاء (شفاءٌ) نكرة التي تدل على عموم الشفاء في النفس والبدن معًا.  كما  أنه تعالى لم يقل: (دواء)، لأن الدواء قد ينجع أو يفشل، أما الشفاء  فهو  تأكيد على المعافاة والتخلص من المرض بشكل نهائي.

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: «كان   رسول الله ﷺ إذا مرض أحد من أهله نفث عليه بالمعوذات، فلما مرض مرضه الذي   مات فيه جعلتُ أنفث عليه وأمسحه بيد نفسه لأنها كانت أعظم بركة من يدي«(6).

والشواهد   على هذه الحقيقة كثيرة، فهناك جموع من الناس تعافوا من الأمراض المزمنة   بفضل قراءة القرآن بعد أن استعصى فيها الطب والعقاقير والتحاليل وغيرها.

والرقى   الشرعية الصحيحة لا تخلو من قراءة سور من القرآن أو آيات منه لأنه العلاج   الأقوى للتغلب على الأمراض المختلفة كما وصفه الله تعالى بقوله: {قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاءٌ}(7).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

(1) [البقرة: 2]

(2) [آل عمران: 138]

(3) [البقرة: 185]

(4) [يونس: 57]

(5) [الإسراء: 82]

(6) أخرجه مسلم (ص973، رقم 5714) كتاب السلام، باب رقية المريض بالمعوذات والنفث.

(7) [فصلت: 44]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(157)
*

آثار القرآن الكريم على النفس والمجتمع (2-5)



ثالثًا: القرآن يورث السكينة:

وذلك تصديق لقوله ﷺ في الحديث السابق ذكره: «وما قعد قوم في مسجد يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده«(1).

- فحين يقرأ المريض والضعيف قوله تعالى: {وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ}(2)، وقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِّنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ}(3)، يشعر بالراحة والطمأنينة، لأن رحمة الله قريبة منه، وهو جل وعلا أرحم به من نفسه.

- وحين يقرأ الغني قوله تعالى: {خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِم}(4)، ويفعل ما يأمره به الله، تدخل الطمأنينة إلى نفسه لأنه قد أدّى حق الله تعالى عليه وأدخل السرور إلى قلوب الفقراء والمساكين.

- وحين يقرأ العاصي قوله تعالى: {قُلْ   يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا   مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا ۚ   إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ}(5)، فإن ذلك يبعث في نفسه الإنابة إلى الله تعالى الذي لا يغلق باب التوبة لديه، فيبدأ حياة جديدة مليئة بالخير والعمل الصالح. 

- وحين يقرأ اليائس قوله تعالى: {وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ ۖ إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ}(6)،   فإنه يجد أمامه نورًا يدلّه إلى الأمل والتفاؤل، وأن الله تعالى قوي فوق   كل قوة، وكبير فوق كل كبير، ولا يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، وبذلك   تطمئن نفسه ويخرج منها اليأس والقنوط.

- وحين يقرأ المتكبر قوله تعالى: {خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُّبِينٌ}(7)، وقوله تعالى: {وَخُلِقَ الْإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفًا}(8)، يشعر بمدى ضعفه وفقره إلى الله تعالى، لا سيما وأنه مخلوق من هذه النطفة، فيدفعه ذلك إلى التواضع مع الله ومع الناس.

- وحين يقرأ المتغافل قوله تعالى:{مَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ}(9)، وقوله:{وَمَا   قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ   الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ ۚ سُبْحَانَهُ   وَتَعَالَىٰ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ}(10)،   يصحو من رقاده وينفض الغبار عن كاهله ليفكر ويتأمل بجدّ في ملكوت السموات   والأرض، ويقوم بأداء رسالته في الحياة وفق ما رسمه الله تعالى.

- وحين يقرأ المشغول قول الله تعالى:{وَابْتَغِ   فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللَّهُ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ ۖ وَلَا تَنسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ   الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَأَحْسِن كَمَا أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ ۖ وَلَا تَبْغِ   الْفَسَادَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ۖ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ}(11)،   يهزّ هذا القول كيانه ليجد أن أصل العمل يجب أن يكون لله تعالى وللآخرة،   وأن العمل في الدنيا إنما هو وسيلة للمعاش والقيام بواجب العبادة على  الأرض. 

- وحين يقرأ المعرض قول الله تعالى:{وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَىٰ}(12)،   يهوله هذا المشهد المرعب، فقر وحرمان وضنك في العيش وابتلاء في الحياة   الدنيا، وأشد من ذلك العمى والحرمان يوم القيامة، فيدفعه هذا الشعور للرجوع   إلى الله تعالى وتقديم الأعمال الصالحة بين يديه، وترك ما يبغضه الله من   المعاصي والمفاسد والمنكرات.

وهكذا يكون تأثير القرأن الكريم على نفس قارئه المتأمل في آياته وأوامره ونواهيه.

*     *     *

رابعًا: القرآن الكريم حصن وحرز من الشرور والآثام:

لقوله تعالى: {وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ جَعَلْنَا بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ حِجَابًا مَّسْتُورًا}(13)، وقوله ﷺ: «من قرأ هاتين الآيتين من آخر سورة البقرة في ليلة كفتاه»(14)،فالقرآن   الكريم يحمي قارئه من الشرور المختلفة للنفس والبدن والمال والأولاد،  سواء  كانت هذه الشرور من الجن بالهمز والوسوسة والخوف أو كان من الإنس  بالحسد  والظلم وإلحاق الأذى، فإن قراءة القرآن وحفظه وتطبيقه تحفظ صاحبه  من كل هذه  الآفات.

لذا وصّى الرسول ﷺ الأمة بأن تكون على تواصل دائم مع القرآن لأن الشيطان ينفر من كلام الله تعالى، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة البقرة»(15)

ومعروف   قصة أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مع الشيطان حين قال له: إذا أويت إلى فراشك   فاقرأ آية الكرسي فإنه لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى   تصبح، فخلى سبيله، فقال له النبي ﷺ: «أما إنه قد صدقك وهو كذوب»(16)

كما أن القرآن الكريم يعصم صاحبه من فتنة الدجال: لقوله ﷺ: «من حفظ عشر آيات من أول سورة الكهف عُصِم من فتنة الدجّال»(17).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

(1) سبق تخريجه.

(2) [يوسف: 92]

(3) [الأعراف: 56]

(4) [التوبة: 103]

(5) [الزمر: 53]

(6) [ يوسف: 87]

(7) [النحل: 4]

(8) [النساء: 28]

(9) [الحج: 74]

(10) [الزمر: 67]

(11) [القصص: 77]

(12) [طه: 124]


(13) [الإسراء: 45]

(14) أخرجه   البخاري (ص677، رقم 4008) كتاب المغازي، باب (12). ومسلم (ص326، رقم  1880)  كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب فضل الفاتحة وخواتيم سورة البقرة.

(15) أخرجه مسلم (ص317، رقم 780) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب استحباب صلاة النافلة في بيته وجوازها في المسجد.

(16) أخرجه البخاري (ص898، رقم 5010) كتاب بدء الخلق، باب صفة إبليس وجنوده.

(17) أخرجه مسلم (ص326، رقم 1883) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب فضل سورة الكهف وآية الكرسي.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(158)
*

آثار القرآن الكريم على النفس والمجتمع (3-5)



خامسًا: القرآن الكريم مصدر بناء وتنمية وعزّ ورفعة:

إن   قراءة القرآن والتدبر في آياته وتطبيق أحكامه على النفس والواقع من أهم   عوامل البناء والتنمية للأمة، بل إنه يكسب الأمة الرفعة والكرامة والتمكين   في الأرض، وكيف لا يكون ذلك وهو الكتاب المنزل من العزيز الجبار القائل عن   نفسه: {سُبْحَانَ رَبِّكَ رَبِّ الْعِزَّةِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ}(1)، ويقول جل وعلا: {يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ ۚ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ}(2).

إن   الحفاظ على الكرامة وتحقيق النصر والتقدم العلمي والتقني، وتحقيق التوازن   العسكري والاقتصادي، والمستوى الفكري والثقافي، مرهون كل ذلك بمدى قرب   الأمة من القرآن وبعدها عنه، لقوله ﷺ: «إن الله يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقوامًا ويضع به آخرين«(3).

كما يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: «يجيء   القرآن يوم القيامة فيقول: يا رب حلِّه فيُلبسُ تاج الكرامة، ثم يقول: يا   ربّ زدْه، فيلبس حلّة الكرامة، ثم يقول: يا رب أرضَ عنه، فيقال له: اقرأ   وارقَ ويزاد بكل آية حسنة«(4)، والشاهد   على هذه الحقيقة على مستوى الأمة، حين كان القرآن دستورها ومرجعها، كانت   ذا رفعة وكرامة وقوة وتمكين، حتى دانت لها أكبر الإمبراطوريتين في العالم،   وأما حين هجرت هذا الكتاب وأخذت ببعض آياته وتركت جلّه، تحوّلت إلى أمة   ضعيفة تسير في مؤخرة الركب، وتتسول العلم والمعرفة على أبواب الأمم الأخرى.

أما   على مستوى الأفراد، فكم من وضيع قرأ القرآن ارتفع ووصل إلى المعالي، وكم   من فقير قرأ القرآن اغتنى، وكم من مريض قرأ القرآن شفي وتعافى، وكم من فاشل   قرأ القرآن نجح وارتقى، وهكذا.

فتشريع   القرآن وحكمه، وأمره ونهيه، والعلوم التي يشملها والأخبار التي يسردها،   والغيب الذي يكشفه، تعدّ مصدرًا حيويًا وحقيقيًا للأمة في ميادين الحياة   المختلفة، في حين أن هذه المقومات لا تتوفر عند عقائد الأمم الأخرى   ومذاهبها. 

*     *     *

سادسًا: القرآن الكريم منظم لحياة الناس وشؤونهم:

لقد   تميّز القرآن الكرام في معالجة مشكلات الحياة وتحديد علاقات الناس في   المناحي المختلفة بالتوازن والاعتدال، بصورة تتلائم وتتوافق مع الفطرة   الإنسانية السليمة، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك:

-تنظيم الجانب الاقتصادي من خلال الحث على القرض الحسن والصدقة وتحريم الربا بجميع أشكالها، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{مَّن ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ وَلَهُ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ}(5)، ويقول جل وعلا: {يَمْحَقُ اللَّهُ الرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ}(6)، ويقول أيضًا: {يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ   الرِّبَا إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ . فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا   بِحَرْبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ۖ وَإِن تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ   أَمْوَالِكُمْ لَا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلَا تُظْلَمُونَ}(7).

كل ذلك من أجل تحقيق العدالة الاقتصادية وعدم تكدس الأموال والأملاك في أيدي فئات محددة ومحتكرة.

-تنظيم   الجانب الاجتماعي: من خلال الحث على الزواج الشرعي وتكوين الأسرة وإرساء   دعائم الحب والوئام بين أفراد الأسرة لا سيما الزوجين، يقول تبارك  وتعالى:{وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم  مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا  إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم  مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً ۚ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ  لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ  يَتَفَكَّرُونَ}(8)، ثم حدد المهمة الملقاة على كاهل أفراد هذه الأسرة، يقول جل ثناؤه:{يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا   وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ   لَّا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ}(9).

كما حثّ القرآن الكريم الأبناء للقيام بواجب البر والعناية بالوالدين والإحسان إليهما لقوله تعالى: {وَقَضَىٰ   رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ  إِحْسَانًا  ۚ إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ  كِلَاهُمَا  فَلَا تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلَا تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل  لَّهُمَا قَوْلًا  كَرِيمًا}(10).

-تنظيم   الجانب السياسي: ويظهر هذا التنظيم واضحًا في القرآن الكريم حين يحدد   العلاقة بين الحاكم والمحكوم داخل الدولة الإسلامية، كما في قوله تعالى:{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنكُمْ}(11)، فإذا حدث إشكال أو نزاع فإن الحَكم حينها هو كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ﷺ، لقوله تعالى في تتمة الآية:{فَإِن   تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن   كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ خَيْرٌ   وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا}(12). وكذلك دعوتهم وفق المنهج القرآني القائل:{ادْعُ   إِلَىٰ سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ ۖ   وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ ۚ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن   ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ ۖ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ}(13).

كما أن القرآن الكريم تناول العلاقات السياسية مع الدول غير المسلمة وفق القاعدة القرآنية المعروفة:{وَإِن جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ ۚ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ}(14)، فالأصل في العلاقات الخارجية مع غير المسلمين هو السلام، ومن ثم دعوتهم عبر الوسائل المشروعة والمتاحة.

وهكذا بالنسبة لجميع الجوانب والميادين الأخرى، كان القرآن معالجًا لها ومنظمًا لأمورها، ومحددًا لأطرها وحدودها، بشكل متوازن ومعتدل.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

(1) [الصافات: 180]

(2) [المجادلة: 11]

(3) أخرجه مسلم (ص329، رقم 1897) كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب فضل من يقوم بالقرآن ويعلمه.

(4) أخرجه الترمذي (ص655، رقم 2915). وأحمد (2/192، رقم 6799). وقال: حديث حسن صحيح.

(5) [الحديد: 11]

(6) [البقرة: 276]

(7) [البقرة: 278-279]

(8) [الروم: 21]

(9) [التحريم: 6]

(10) [الإسراء: 23]

(11) [النساء: 59]

(12) [النساء: 59]

(13) [النحل: 125]

(14) [الأنفال: 61]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(159)
*

آثار القرآن الكريم على النفس والمجتمع (4-5)



سابعًا: القرآن الكريم يعالج مشكلة الفقر والبطالة

ويمكن توضيح هذا الأمر من خلال النقاط الآتية:

-أن القرآن الكريم أمر الإنسان بالسعي في الأرض والعمل من أجل الرزق والمعيشة حتى لا يكون عبئًا على الآخرين، فقال تعالى:{هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ ذَلُولًا فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِهِ ۖ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ}(1)، كما قال جل وعلا:{وَابْتَغِ   فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللَّهُ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ ۖ وَلَا تَنسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ   الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَأَحْسِن كَمَا أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ ۖ وَلَا تَبْغِ   الْفَسَادَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ۖ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ}(2).

-أمر   القرآن الكريم بدفع الزكاة التي هي ركن من أركان الإسلام، لأنها تغطي   جزءًا كبيرًا من الفراغ المالي لدى بعض الناس، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ}(3)، ويقول أيضًا:{وَأَقِيمُوا   الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ۚ وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُم مِّنْ   خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِندَ اللَّهِ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ}(4).

-حث القرآن الكريم على الصدقة والإنفاق في سبيل الله من غير مال الزكاة، وأثنى على الفعل وأهله، قال تعالى:{فَأَمَّا مَنْ أَعْطَىٰ وَاتَّقَىٰ .  وَصَدَّقَ بِالْحُسْنَىٰ . فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْيُسْرَىٰ}(5)، كما ذمّ بالمقابل من يبخل عن الإنفاق في سبيل الله وآثر البخل والأنانية، فقال تعالى:{وَأَمَّا مَن بَخِلَ وَاسْتَغْنَىٰ . وَكَذَّبَ بِالْحُسْنَىٰ . فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْعُسْرَىٰ}(6)

*     *     *

ثامنًا: القرآن الكريم يعالج الأمراض النفسية:

بما   أن القرآن الكريم شفاء للمؤمنين فإنه بهذا المعنى يعالج جميع الآفات   النفسية التي تعود بالمفاسد والأضرار على صاحبها وعلى المجتمع، ومن أهم   الآفات التي عالجها القرآن وحذّر الناس منها:

-آفة   الكبر، وهي الاستعلاء على الناس والنظر إليهم نظرة دونية، فحرّم القرآن   هذا المرض النفسي وجعله من الكبائر التي يعاقب عليها صاحبها، لأن الكبرياء   لله وحده فلا ينازعه فيها أحد، يقول تبارك وتعالى على لسان لقمان لابنه:{وَلَا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ وَلَا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحًا ۖ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ}(7).

-آفة الحسد، وذلك من خلال إرساء دعائم الإخوة بين المؤمنين لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ ۚ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}(8)،   فالأخ لا يجوز له أن يحمل نحو أخيه حسدًا أو حقدًا أو كرهًا، لأن هذه   الصفات خاصة بالمنافقين دون المؤمنين الذين يتميزون بصفاء القلب وطهارة   النفس نحو إخوانهم في العقيدة، حيث قال عنهم الله تعالى:{وَالَّذِينَ   جَاءُوا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا   وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي   قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ}(9).

-آفة   الرياء، الذي هو عكس الإخلاص، وهي العمل من أجل الشهرة أو المال أو الجاه   أو أية منفعة دنيوية أخرى، ولها آثار خطيرة على الإنسان، لأنها القاعدة   التي ينطلق منها في رحلة الحياة، وقد عالجها القرآن الكريم من خلال التحذير   الشديد منها والعاقبة الوخيمة لصاحبها، وجعلها من صفات المنافقين، يقول   تبارك وتعالى: {إِنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ  يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ وَإِذَا قَامُوا  إِلَى  الصَّلَاةِ قَامُوا كُسَالَىٰ يُرَاءُونَ النَّاسَ وَلَا  يَذْكُرُونَ  اللَّهَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا}(10). وكذا الحال بالنسبة لجميع الآفات النفسية الأخرى.

والخلاصة:   أن القرآن الكريم يطهر النفس من جميع الشوائب فيخلصها من هذه الأدواء،   ويصفيها، فتبقى مطمئنة مرتاحة تعيش في كنف آياته بعيدة عن القلق والاضطراب   والشكوك والوساوس والأوهام.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

(1) [الملك: 15]

(2) [القصص: 77]

(3) [البقرة: 43]

(4) [البقرة: 110]

(5) [الليل: 5-7]

(6) [الليل: 8-10]

(7) [ لقمان: 18]


(8) [الحجرات: 10]

(9) [الحشر: 10]

(10) [النساء: 142]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*حيـــــــــاة الســــــعداء
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
(160)
*

آثار القرآن الكريم على النفس والمجتمع (5-5)



تاسعًا: القرآن الكريم يعالج المشكلات الأخلاقية:

وذلك من خلال تحريم الزنا وعدّه من الكبائر ووضع العقوبات القاسية عليه، لقوله تعالى:{وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَا ۖ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا}(1)،   وكذلك العوامل التي تؤدي إلى هذه الفاحشة الشنيعة، فأمر القرآن بغض النظر   للذكر والأنثى، وحرّم الاختلاط بينهم لغير حاجة، وحرم كل ما يؤدي إلى   الفاحشة، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{قُل   لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ۚ   ذَٰلِكَ أَزْكَىٰ لَهُمْ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ .   وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ   فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا ۖ   وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَىٰ جُيُوبِهِنَّ ۖ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ   زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ   بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ   إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ   نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ   أُولِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ   يَظْهَرُوا عَلَىٰ عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاءِ ۖ وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ   بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ ۚ وَتُوبُوا   إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}(2).

ومثلما   حرّم القرآن الزنا، حرّم أيضًا قذف الناس بهذه الفاحشة، وعدّه من الكبائر   التي يستوجب عقوبة عاجلة في الدنيا وعذابًا في الآخرة، يقول جل شأنه:{وَالَّذِينَ   يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ   فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً   أَبَدًا ۚ وَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ}(3)،

كما   شرع القرآن الكريم الزواج الشرعي بدل الوقوع في الفاحشة، وحثّ عليه، وجعله   آية من آيات الله تعالى، حيث يتنامى معه الحب والرحمة بين الزوجين، يقول   تبارك وتعالى:{وَمِنْ  آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ  لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا  إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ  بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً ۚ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ  لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ  يَتَفَكَّرُونَ}(4).

*     *     *

الخاتمة:

وأخيرًا، فإنه يمكن تحديد بعض النقاط المهمة للتعامل مع كتاب الله تعالى وفق الآتي: 

1-الثقة   بالله تعالى: الذي أنزل القرآن عن طريق الوحي إلى رسوله ﷺ، وذلك من خلال   ما تعهد به الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين من السعادة والشفاء والتمكين   والتقدم والنماء إذا جعلوا كتابه المبين مرجعهم ومعينهم في جميع شؤونهم.

2-الثقة بالقرآن الكريم: وأنه كتاب هداية لمعرفة الله تعالى، وكتاب تشريع لتنظيم الحياة في مختلف الميادين. 

3-حفظ القرآن أو حفظ سور منه، لقوله ﷺ: «إن الذي ليس في جوفه شيء من القرآن كالبيت الخرب«(5).

4-التلاوة اليومية للقرآن وعدم الانقطاع عنه، وإن كانت هذه التلاوة يسيرة حتى يبقى صاحبه محصنًا من الشرور والآثام.

5-العمل   به وتطبيق أوامره والانتهاء عن زواجره، لأنه إنما نُزّل من أجل أن يكون   منهجًا يُطبّق على الأرض ويُتَّبع، وليس للقراءة فحسب، يقول تبارك وتعالى:{فَلَا   وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّىٰ يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ  بَيْنَهُمْ  ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِّمَّا قَضَيْتَ   وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا}(6)، ويقول أيضًا:{وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ}(7).

6-الاستشفاء بالقرآن الكريم، لأن الله تعالى أخبر بأنه شفاء للنفس والبدن، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ ۙ وَلَا يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا خَسَارًا}(8).

7-تخصيص أوقات لقراءة التفاسير لفهم معاني الآيات، ومعرفة المحكمات والمشتبهات، والناسخ والمنسوخ، وأسباب النزول وغيرها.

8-التأمل والتدبر في آياته وما فيها من الأحكام والتشريعات والأخبار والدورس والعبر، يقول الله تعالى:{أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا}(9).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ   ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

(1) [الإسراء: 32]

(2) [النور: 30-31]

(3) [النور: 4]

(4) [الروم: 21]

(5) سبق تخريجه.

(6) [النساء: 65]


(7) [المائدة: 45]

(8) [الإسراء: 82]

(9) [ محمد: 24]

----------

